# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Ghostfoot's Savage Tide (IC) Pt 2

## Ghostfoot

THE SAVAGE TIDE RISES!
_The first savage tide has already touched the mortal world, yet none who live today recall this terrible time of red ruin. It swept over an ancient city, transforming beggar and noble, merchant and thief, resident and visitor, one and all into feral, ravenous fiends. What took the ancients hundreds of years to build came crumbling down in a matter of days. When the final ripples of the tide faded, only ruins remained.

Now, after a thousand years, the hidden architect of the Savage Tide gazes upon new targets. This time, the doom will not be limited to one hapless city. This time, all of civilization is perched on the shore, blissfully ignorant of what the tide is about to bring in._


Having bested basilisks and now a gibbering mouther our heroes continue their exploration of the ancient ruined city of Tamoachan, a brief stop as they sail enroute to the Isle of Dread...

IC thread #1

----------


## Cavir

Loradralsornux the female raptoran dragonborn continued to burn away the remains of the mouther that Urol didn't collect, especially the ick stuck to her and Connaught. She looks around the room at the bones and debris on the floor. "Another victory for us! It must have been here quite a while. Interesting that so many reached these ruins, and that this much got past the basilisks. With no threats around, maybe we can find something worthwhile in here." 

She activates her magic insight and scans all around, including down into the well.

----------


## DrK

Connaught crawls out of the gloop cursing in the northern tongue calling upon all of Loki's spite to punish the beast. Then calming egins to clean off the gloop in the fountain. 
"I do not like battling the strange bags of slime we keep finding! I find them disquieting. I like an arm or head to hack off."

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Hps 31/37
Saves 6/2/4
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues

----------


## Ghostfoot

After clearing a little of the gore and muck away Lora surveys the area. Nothing about the room or the statue displays any sort of magic aura, but when she peers down the ancient well she senses magic buried somewhere amid the thousands of bones that clog the shaft...!

*Spoiler: detect magic*
Show

a single aura, faint evocation

----------


## Cavir

Lora peers down the well. "There is something of magic down there, buried under lots of bones. I have rope and a grappling hook, but that doesn't help with the layers of bones. Thoughts?"

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, once the creature falls, leans back against his spear as he settles himself.  Reaching into his pack, he drinks a bit of water as he wipes the sweat from his brow.
"This adventuring and exploring job is much harder than I expected.  Not really like all the stories I've heard... no kings treasure around each corner." he says raspily as he quaffs down on the water again.
Looking onto Lora he says "Well," with a smirk "I forgot to pack a few dozen dogs with me.  I suppose there is the old fashion way, of digging through that boneyard.  I have the ability to alter my form somewhat, if anyone can think of something that might be useful enough."  He stands a bit more upright and some of the harshness in his voice is gone by now.

*Spoiler*
Show


He's referring to Alter Self, if anyone can come up with a form that could help.

----------


## Phasm

"Splendid job, everyone! Especially you, Tchinik. I shudder to think what would have happened had we succumbed to the thing's gibbering. Urol, have you any idea what that was?" Amiyah starts to pat Connaught on the back, thinks better of it, and offers him a sympathetic smile instead. "If I have enough magic left when we leave, Connaught, I'll use a spell to clean you off. I may need everything I have before then, though."

Hmm. A form that might be able to sift through the bones... the wizard toys with her necklace as she thinks.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eyes wide with excitement Urol breathes in wonder to Amiyah "I have absolutely _no_ idea what that was. Isn't it wonderful!"

Connaught ushers his earthy accomplice into the well with a few words, the small creature disappearing into the pile of bones sending shards flying as it burrows down. After several moments it reappears, a strange blade of ancient design clasped in its hands. Placing this nearby it again burrows down several more times, each time resurfacing with shiny trinkets or coins!

*Spoiler: loot*
Show

+1 dagger (first magic weapon of the campaign - woop!)6 x turqouise gemsa folded fan of ivory slatsa platinum bracelet124gp

----------


## razorback

Tchinik smiles back at Amiyah as he says "Twas a team effort, as always, but I appreciate the praise." with that he gives a small bow that is only a little mocking.

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks at his pet patting the rocky little beast on the lump that doubled for its head. "Nasty beast. Is everyone ready to move onto the other passaegways? We've done well with these trinkets, who knows what other riches lie within?" He grins shaking the water form his beard and head like some sort of mangy dog and readies his axe once more as he heads outside. Stopping briefly by the statue he looks at the others who are more wordly. "So what do you think that thing is?"

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks up at the statue. "No idea. Anyone want to check that for secret compartments before we move on? I did sense magic down the other passageway too."

Her magic insight is still active.

----------


## Phasm

"Sorry Connaught, I have no idea." Khalil flies down from his perch and lands on Amiyah's shoulder as she turns toward Lora. "We might as well check, it's not as if we have a time limit. Who knows, there might be hidden scrolls or tablets!"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Search: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Amiyah searches the old statue as the others watch. After several minutes she hasn't found anything further of note. It does appear to be simply an ancient idol of some forgotten god.

----------


## Cavir

Lora waits a bit to ensure another slimey creature wasn't hidden around the statue then heads back outside. She scans around, looking for anything that might have been attracted to the sounds of fighting. If there's nothing, she redirects her focus on the entrance to the northeast where she had detected magic earlier and waits for the rest of the party. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since Amiyah is spending a few minutes searching, I might as well do that looking for more "guests" outside. Take 20 on Spot for 34.  Then use Magic Insight towards the NE tunnel again, trying to pinpoint it.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros steps over what must be the fiftieth identical fern in as many seconds, the buzzing on insects and calling of colorful birds unable to dispel the words still ringing in the ears that had, until perhaps an hour ago, been filled with sea salt and a few choice divine mantras. Doubtless Indo or someone concerned with his meditations had whispered in the captain's ear, but it was still her tongue that whipped him out to 'go and do something useful'. He'd left a few barrels of water behind on the off-chance he was about to get himself killed and stepped off the ship with nary a retort. He had vague hopes he wouldn't be flayed and stuck, body never to be found, but he didn't have high hopes. His best chance was simply to find the actually competent people and pray they'd allow his presence to fester even longer than they had already. To that end, it was as simple a matter as removing the end branch from a tree to procure a two-pronged twig and cast the spell that would lead him to Lora's Faith Token, something none of them would leave behind unless they were dead, which they almost certainly were. 

All Lora is apt to see, however, is a dirty priest somehow shambling into the cave entrance, discarding a twig for some godsforsaken reason. "I missed your laugh," he deadpans. "What trouble has that gnome gotten you into?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora concentrates on the darkened northeast tunnel again as Surtros arrives alongside her. The magic auras are still there, unmoving. From where she is she can faintly see the crumbling tunnel opening up and an arched area about 30ft in. This is where the magic aura is emanating from.

----------


## Cavir

Lora turns as Surtros exits the jungle trail and pipes up. She retorts. "Ha! Got bored on the ship huh? Told you you should have come along. You missed a couple of good fights." She points to the corpses in the area. "Basilisks. Came at us from either side. Meeting their glare will turn you to stone. Lucky for me fire doesn't need to be well aimed. Should make a good feast when we go back to the ship, if scavengers haven't picked them clean in the mean time."

She points down the tunnel where the mouther was. "The rest should be coming out of there about now. Had an ooze like on the ship but with lots of mouths and eyes. It stuck to Connaught and swallowed me right up, so I just burned it hard from the inside out."  She grins, her dragon like mouth making for a very wide grin.

She turns back to the other cave she had been looking at. "We're going that way next. I sense magic not far into it. Maybe the others will want to look first before I try dealing with it."

----------


## DrK

Connaught strides out of the gibbering cave and stops. "Friend Sutros. Did you grow bored on the ship or did you join us to save Indo's life before you threw him overboard. Come there is riches to loot and an ancient cave go explore."

He waits for Sutros to join him before  hefting the axe and heading into the new cave fearlessly and relatively loudly as he coughs up dust particles every few steps.

----------


## Cavir

"Hold up Connaught, there's a magic at the arch. Faint enchantment and moderate evocation. Probably a trap. I was waiting on Amiyah to see if she wanted to look before I tried ripping the magic apart."

Lora will give the same information to the others that come out, waiting to see if Amiyah wants to look first.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lora's first chance to use her new invocation, Voracious Dispelling.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught strides ahead, heedless of Lora's warning. Moving down the short tunnel he finds himself on an ancient crumbling landing ten feet wide and fifty feet long. It overlooks a much larger chamber to the north, accessible by a short flight of sloping stairs. The entrance to the larger room is framed by dozens of skeletons carved into the fifty-foot wide stone arch, the bones intertwined with hundreds of carved snakes. Unnerving ripples of black smoke slither and dance among the carvings.

To the north the floor of the larger chamber clearly once contained a breathtaking carving of an ancient city, yet time has taken its toll on the map-like carving, reducing it to a tangled mess that, ironically, now seems to resemble the ruined Tamoachan above. The walls are decorated with brightly coloured frescoes depicting an ancient royal court in ceremonial garb and a king arrayed with his magnificent armies. Pathways wind through the ruins, affording a twisting route through the rubble. In the centre of the room is a wide plaza, in the middle of which rests a low stone table.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I presume that somebody has a light source?

Religion checks: All fail
Surtros (1d20+10)[*19*]
Lora (1d20+1)[*14*]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*19*]
Connaught (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, following behind Lora, here's her admonishment to Connaught but watches as the huge northerner continues on.  Walking up to Lora, he gives her a sideways glance.  "You know... I really hate messing with magic.  Do you think it's safe or he just got lucky?  Maybe he's the unknown heir to the throne or it requires a hydraslayer to pass?" he says as he tries, and fails, to hide a grin behind a stern look.

----------


## Cavir

"Lucky so far." Lora moves into the cave up to the landing. "The magic is in the arch at the stairs. Hold on. The evocation enchantment is significant."

The dragonborn slings her shield. With her shield hand she opens her palm towards the arch. She makes a fist then jerks her hand back like ripping a wand out of foul wizard's hand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move up to U16
Activate Fire Resistance 5 Aura for all.
Voracious Dispelling (Dispel Magic) on the arch (Targeted Dispel), CL6

It was just today I re-noticed the part that invocations are affected by ASF  :Small Yuk: 
Will have to keep that in mind. My armor has ASF of 10, shield is 15. In this case, no shield and if I fail there's no effect and I can just keep doing it until successful so no roll on that here.

I'll know whether dispels are successful or not right?

Dispel Checks:
enchantment: (1d20+6)[*19*]
evocation: (1d20+6)[*24*]

If either fail I'll probably just keep trying but first we'll see if successful and if not if there are any negative effects from the attempt.

----------


## Phasm

"Surtros! I'm glad you could join us." Amiyah smiles and Khalil lets out a happy burble. Then she gets distracted by an interesting carving... what could this possibly be? The rest of the party's conversation goes in one ear and out the other. Until Connaught starts walking in, at which point her parrot speaks up. "They're leaving! Go!"

The wizard jumps and looks around. "Oops! Thank you, Khalil!" She runs to catch up with the others and stops short of the arch. "I'm sorry, everyone, I got a little distracted back there." Amiyah silently thanks the gods for her dark complexion, otherwise everyone would see the blood rushing to her cheeks.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry everyone, I don't know how I missed the updates on this thread!  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks at the massive rooom and the detailed map and turns go the others. "A pretty floor eh? Not much gold in it. Do you think we can prise up the buildings and see a tiny version of what lies within?"  

Looking up at the walls he glances to Sutros and Amiyah,"What do the squiggles and smoke snakes mean?" He then crouches down watching with amusement as the scales dragon born starts playing with  magic.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora uses her innate magical gifts to suppress the auras, the enchantment aura emanating from the archway and the evocation now evidently from the large room beyond. The auras fade and the flickering smoke that licks across the archway dissipates.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros shakes his head at Connaught, pausing only for a brief double-take at the embarrassed Amiyah's expense. "I'm sure it will shock everyone that 'squiggles and smoke' was never a part of my official curriculum. I know that Baervan Wildwanderer's clothes are made of enchanted wool and that Gwaeron Windstrom's favorite drink was Chondathan mead...but not the meaning of symbols relatively adjacent to my geographical doorstep. I consider this less an irony and more an atrocity, I assure you."

----------


## razorback

"I know not what they mean.  They are not like anything I've ever seen or heard of, whether a note in a book or a tale in the bar." Tchinik says with a shake of his head.  "Some sort of snake worshipping death cult?  Naga's and their half-breeds, perhaps?"

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros inspects the arch grimly from a safe distance, brown iris beneath furrowed brow flicking between the macabre display and the art further down. "Normally, I might assume this was simply a mighty display of a kingdom to its people...but the skeletons hung above the entry are perhaps the least subtle warning I've ever seen. I don't think anything good ever came from ominous stone tables like that one, either. Could this be a sacrificial room, or...some sort of malevolent test to the enemies of the state?"

Thusfar, he's staying well away from the arch. Though it may be mystically safe, there's no guarantee in the unknown. He finds Amiyah and quietly asks her whether she can find more mundane traps in the immediate area, every so often turning his attention back to the frescoes, trying to remember whether the events depicted have a source outside the ruin.

*Knowledge: History* (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

Lora gives the the others time to look from the landing while she reactivates her magic sense and scans around the room. Tchinik's fun comment about Connaught brought back memories from her childhood, before becoming dragonborn. In raptoran culture nicknames were common among one's flock. And this group proved to be quite trustworthy. Lora states in a joyful voice. "Hydraslayer, yes, a perfect name."  

The memories of home also reminded her of the advantage she had that should make better use of. Short of her finding more magic in the way the dragonborn raptoran steps off the top step and flies high above the ruined floor carvings, near the ceiling of the chamber. She hovers and scans the room using both her sharp eyes and magic insight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly up and hover over O20. Magic Insight and Spot
Spot (1d20+14)[*31*]

----------


## DrK

As smoke and flames fade Connaught grins at the scaled warlock. "Good that something has gone away then eh? Let's see what is on the map."  Hopping down he walks across the map towards the central "ruins" of Tamochoan on the map to look inside and see if there was any clues of things. While there he glances at through the doorway to the east sendnig little "rocky" that way with a curt, "Go scout. Shout if you find trouble."

----------


## Phasm

Traps? Amiyah can check for those. Ever since the incident with the mutant plague zombie she really doesn't like getting too far from the group, but this kind of ancient ruin is prime trap territory. She nods to Surtros. "Good idea. Go find a safe place to perch, Khalil." Just in case she sets something off. Birds, even familiars, can be delicate. The wizard starts a methodical search of the room.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Derp, I have that rogue gestalt level, don't I... I keep forgetting about that. 

Search: (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik just grins as he walks around carefully, face becoming more serious.  He pokes around a bit with his spear, turning any detritus over to see if there is any clues not obvious but it is apparent he is only giving a half-hearted attempt.

*Spoiler*
Show


With a +3 to search, I'm thinking his wayward personality does not lend itself well to focused searching.  
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Surtros studies the frescoes around the room, searching for clues. He's not familiar with the cultural origins, but the purpose of the room and the table seems to indicate some sort of burial preparation with vistas of familiar royal scenes easing the passage of souls to the afterlife. 

Urol, Connaught, Amiyah and Tchinik poke about the ruined model city, finding nothing noteworthy. While no doubt of interest to scholars it holds no immediate relevance to them. The passageway to the east seems to be the result of the collapsing or shifting of the construction as the unfinished crack extends into darkness. The little elemental proceeds down the gap.

Lora hovers above the searchers in the room, on the lookout for magic. Again, nothing is evident, at least until with a flicker the swirling smoke once more begins to dance across the archway and the two magic auras blink back into her awareness (enchantment on the arch, evocation on the large room that you are in).

----------


## Cavir

Lora calls down to the rest. "Hmm the magic is back. The whole room shows evocation. Beware."

She glides down and lands next to the low stone table in the center of the room. She looks around it in curiosity, then touches the table, trying to identify the magic of the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Land in M21. Search then touch the table, trying to use magic insight to identify the spell.
Search: (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## razorback

"Do you think it has to do with where we are in the room?" he call out to Lora.  "Perhaps some means of detection?  Maybe we should leave the room while someone inspects the room a little more closely?"

----------


## Phasm

"I don't see any mechanical traps, or anything else of interest... oh dear, really?" Amiyah glances nervously back at the archway.

----------


## Kelvin360

"Evocation, not Necromancy? These designs remind me of a burial preparation chamber, but clearly the spell isn't meant to preserve. If it were supposed to blow us up, would it not have done so already?"

----------


## Cavir

"I agree. One way to find out."

Lora opens her wings and with a large flap of her wings she launches herself up towards the arch. She glides towards the last portion of the way and lands at the top of the stairs (S20).

----------


## Ghostfoot

The source of magic and lack of any obvious effect is confusing. Lora decides to take matters into her own hands and glides back across the room to where Surtros is, deliberately through the archway of skeletons, snakes and smoke. As she flies through the sorcerous arch an unnerving chill washes over her, unsettling her.

...a few moments later _whoosh!_ and inferno of flame erupts from the archway sealing the portal with magical flames. The heat is intense, but is directed in only one direction - into the room that depicts the scale model of the city - the room that Urol, Tchinik, Amiyah & Connaught are in! Even at the distance that they are at, they still feel their skin start to scald and hair start to curl and crisp. Urol yelps as his beard starts to cinder! Worse, the wall of fire slowly starts moving toward them across the room, inching its way north and threatening to burn the group to a crisp!!

*Spoiler: stuff happens*
Show

Lora save vs Will DC15 (1d20+7)[12] + AP (1d6)[1] *Fail* - Shaken for 1 round

Fire damage (unless somehow resisted):
Urol (1d4)[*2*]
Amiyah (1d4)[*2*]
Connaught (1d4)[*1*]

Wall of fire is currently across archway and moves north at 15ft per round. Next round it will be at the southern edge of the alcove, as helpfully illustrated  :Small Smile: :

----------


## DrK

Over the roar of the flames that leap up into existence the barbarian curses but glances around. Pointing at the crevice in the wall to the east he shouts at Urol and Tchninik picking up the young wizard and cradling her in his arms as he hotfoots it towards the crevice. "Come on. run before it roasts us alive, get in in front of me, I'll block the entrance!"

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


Pick up Amiyah and run towards that crack in K29

----------


## Kelvin360

"Oh, it's an automatic crematorium! _Splendid!_" He's gotten so good at sarcasm that at this point it's just hard to tell whether he's excited or distressed. He takes a step back and holds aloft a sphere, throwing a mystic hammer at the arch.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I believe this works out to move action to take out the Hammersphere, standard to activate it, plus a 5-foot step backward, and then the hammer attacks on its own for 3d6 force damage. Spiritual Weapon ignores DR, and I'm pretty sure it also ignores hardness, but either way. It'll be in existence for 7 rounds, but right now it's just going to take a cursory swing at the archway to see if damaging it will disrupt the spell.

(3d6)[*8*]

Also obligatory HAMMER...DOWN!

----------


## razorback

As Connaught rushes out, Tchinik pushes the others forward.  
"Come one, Surtros, we need to get out of here." as he follow the barbarian.

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah shrieks, the sound blending with Khalil's ear-piercing scream. Parrots do _not_ like fire! She doesn't resist as Connaught scoops her up, instead focusing her will on her familiar. _Go to the crack in the wall._ Other than that, there's not much the wizard can do. She really needs to learn some energy protection spells, or get a wand of _resist energy_ or something.

----------


## Cavir

A wave of sorrow washes through Lora. The arch erupts in flame, barely missing the feathers on her still outstretched wings. She turns, looks, and realizes what she just caused. Her eyes go wide. Seeing those trapped start moving for the passage she understands their plan. "Yes, out of the way. I'll try to stop the flames." He words don't vibrate with her normal confident voice.

The dragonborn drops her shield and once again summons the ability to cancel magic. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Remember, with the fire aura, no one has taken damage from the crematorium yet.

Targeted Dispel Magic on the arch as before.
ASF check (fail on a 1) (1d10)[*7*]
Dispel Check (1d20+4)[*20*] (with -2 for being shaken)

Effect: Everyone within 30' has Fire Resist 5

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught, Amiyah, Tchinik and Urol dash for the crack in the wall, just barely making it through as the searing heat washes past them incinerating anything left behind. Surtros holds aloft his hammersphere orb, and at his command a huge magical warhammer flashes into being. It begins smashing and bashing the archway, stone and dust flying with the demolition. Lora concentrates and uses her innate draconic power to suppress the magic of the archway...the curls of wisping smoke dissipate but the raging fire sweeping the larger room does not, only finally extinguishing when it reaches the far wall!

Hustling and ducking down the fissure the four boobytrap escapees burst into a small chamber of worked stone where Connaught's elemental calmly waits for them. The walls are covered with eroded glyphs and hieroglyphic images depicting what appear to be batlike creatures feasting on humanoids. The eastern wall, beyond a low archway, consists of a strangely out of place expanse of shiny metal.

*Spoiler: spellcraft checks*
Show

Amiyah (1d20+13)[*28*]
tchinik (1d20+4)[*12*]
*Spoiler: Amiyah only*
Show

The sheet of metal which forms the eastern wall is the result of a wall of iron spell.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

The others' escape helped Lora put aside the arch's effect. She turns to Surtros. "Crematorium? Should be safe to go in now. Getting back out will take some care. I'll go ahead. Don't wait too long. Safer while I've suppressed the arch's magic. Maybe they'll need your spell when you get there."

Lora briskly walks down the stairs and hurries over to the side passage to follow the others.

----------


## Kelvin360

"A crematorium _you_ activated," he corrects her, soft and grim that the others cannot hear his recrimination. While the archway is suppressed, he doesn't waste time stepping past, but he presses his coin to its cold stone side and murmurs a prayer of thanks to Tymora for sparing the lives of his companions...and the gnome. The hammer is the first into the gap, accompanying the elemental, and the priest himself brings up the rear.

What he sees doesn't really reassure him. "First snakes, then bats. Are we _quite_ sure we aren't stumbling through the layers of the hells?"

He tries to see if he can get a decent look at the metal from his vantage point, calling on memories from the old days to check if he's bought or sold something of its like before...

*Spoiler*
Show

Appraising the metal: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## razorback

Knocking off some of the still burning embers from his beard, the ash floating on the air as is slowly falls and rests on the ground, Tchinik says "Well, to be honest, I would only have imagined that I would have been cremated after my death, not as the cause." he looks around and, seeing the serious look on everyone's face, he fakes a serious smile as he walks over to the metal.  "Touch room..." he mumbles off as he inspects it.  
"No idea what that is for... what about you, Amiyah?"

----------


## Cavir

Lora reaches the others in the small chamber. She is not happy with herself. "I'm glad you all made it through. That was my fault. My apologies. We'll have to have a plan for the way out." She gazes at the images on the wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge check. History or religion, same modifier. Maybe my dragon mentor happened to mention something pertinent. 
(1d20+1)[*5*]
Then again, maybe not.

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah takes a good look around, absently petting the trembling parrot clinging to her shoulder. That metallic wall looks awfully familiar. It's completely smooth, too much so to be made by mortal hands. "Ah, a _wall of iron_ spell! I wonder if dispelling would have any effect?"

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros flicks some of his hair out of his face and makes sure to hold back the floating warhammer, glancing at Lora every so often. There's a reticence to him for his harsh words, of course, but better a lesson learned be reinforced lest that endemic crusaderish scorn for one's own continued existence put them all at risk. Amiyah's comment, however, draws both eyes to the Calish'ite. "I believe we just established that our first instinct when encountering a magical construction should NOT be 'tamper with it'. Is not a Wall of Iron spell a relatively powerful conjuration? Who put it there? And how recently?"

----------


## DrK

Connaught brushes the ash off his muscles arms a grin behind the beard. "With powerful magical traps like that there must be something worth protecting in here eh?"

At the mention ofvthe wall of iron Connaught looks at the wall more closely. Fingers brushing the snake demons. "A spell to block a passage, can we just push or pull it down?". Connaught looks around the edges of the wall for purchase where one could wedge something in to get some purchase. Before also nodding at the elemental, "Go under then come back and tell me what you see. See how thick"

----------


## Cavir

"It's not an ongoing spell for me to dispel. Something worth protecting, or based on these drawings something worth keeping in? If it could be pushed, then it could be pushed towards us. We've seen one trap, this could be another. Let's see what the elemental has to say. If it is thick, my dragon fire would still take a lot of time to get through it. "

Lora activates her magic insight again and scans the room.

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah runs a finger down the surface of the wall, frowning. "It is indeed a powerful conjuration. Hmm... a _wall of iron_ will rust the same as mundane iron. Given the humid climate, I would say that this has been cast relatively recently. That or the caster put some sort of preservation spell on it, but I can't see why they would go to that much trouble to keep it looking pretty in the middle of a ruin."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora and Surtros join the others, a great _whoosh_ sound of flame echoing down the passage several seconds behind them suggesting that the boobytrap has in fact not yet been de-activated after all.

Nevertheless they are safe and shortly Surtros and Amiyah are together inspecting the strange metal wall. It's definitely iron and appears as if the conjuration has occurred quite recently as it is not blemished at all.

Lora scans the room and finds no sign of magic. Connaught probes the edges for purchase but can find none. It is firmly wedged. At his command the little earth elemental disappears as its form flows into the stone of the floor. It reappears shortly afterward and shrugs at him uttering in gravelly Terran "Not far. Another room".

Urol pipes up "There must be something interesting through there. Maybe we just need to break it down?".

----------


## razorback

Tchinik walks up to Urol as he looks around.
"I think that's a good idea if we can manage it without getting turned into a well done steak.  Don't know how to manage to do that, through.  Anyone have any ideas?"

----------


## Cavir

"We could combine our might in trying to knock it down. Barring that, we make a hole with steel and dragonfire."

She looks at the wall some more. "Could the elemental weaken the rock around the iron wall? Did it say they was anything right on the other side that we would be crushing?"

Lora goes around the group and refreshes the Enduring Exposure invocation while a plan is decided on.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Break it down with STR checks, with Connaught as the main person and others assisting him?

Dragonfire is 3d6. Subtract the hardness and it will take a while especially if it is more than 1 inch thick, but doable. 

Darn, Foehammer only lists bypassing DR not hardness  :Small Mad: 
But... Foehammer and Tactical Strike both give +2d6 damage. Those combined with coup de grace would be better than the fire.

----------


## DrK

Connaught leans against the wall leveraging some his weight against the wall experimentally to see if it will shift at all with just his bulk pressing against it. He flexes his muscles and presses hard against the metallic wall. At the words from Amiyah he grins, "Lets make sure we can knock thos one down eh?"

*Spoiler: Str check* 
Show


(1d20+6)[*21*]



If he fails he sends Muddy into the walls to start burrowing down and along the walls to remove the secure edges that secure the wall of iron.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros stays as far away from the commotion as he possibly can while he waits for the Hammersphere to fade, trying to figure out mathematically how many healing spells he's going to need when the wall or some similarly hateful inanimate object inevitably starts crushing everyone.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught throws his body against the wall but the metal won't budge. It's stuck fast. He commands his little earthen minion to start work sapping around the edges, the elemental making very slow tedious progress as it tries to work at the iron seal.

*Spoiler: renovating*
Show

Something I didn't realize until now but earth elementals actually have "earth glide" rather than any ability to burrow or affect earth. So when it comes to chipping away at it Muddy is not much better than you guys. The wall/ area has hardness 10 so on a max damage hit with +1 damage for earth mastery Muddy is going to do 1hp damage. Possible but will take a while. Others in the party will hit harder.

Dragonfire at 3d6 fire is not going to work as fire is half damage (max 9) vs hardness (10)

----------


## razorback

"Well, I don't suppose anyone brought a vial or three of acid, by any chance?  Guess I'll have to add this to my list of things we need to buy next time we are in a town." With that, he gives a chuckle.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Seeing the slowness at which the small elemental is struggling to undermine the iron wall, Connaught steps in and starts to help hacking away at crumbling stone surrounds. It's noisy work but before long the wall is loosening and you're able to pry back the metal. Thankfully it's still somewhat supported and doesn't fall back due to the wedge.

The darkened chamber beyond bears a strange resemblance to the previous one, in that the floor consists of a stone scale model of an ancient city. Yet where the previous model was terribly damaged, this chamber seems relatively well preserved. The layout and style of he city is quite different, with four wide canals converging upon a wide lake at the center, from which rises a great stone pyramid. Mighty temples rise from the low angular buildings while the stone wall display lifelike depictions of leering bats, lizards and snakes.

To the south there is a large alcove with a single passagway leading onward.

----------


## DrK

Connaught peers through, a wide grin on his bearded face as he spies a small city of gold beyond. "Aye folks. This looks interesting. Its been a bit dangerous so far with that wall of fire and the like. DO you think there's any traps about here before I start tearing the things apart?" He paces into the room trailing the elemental as he peers around the strange room and the three dimensional pyramid. Axe in had he waves the others into the room.

----------


## Phasm

"Let's find out. Lora, would you mind scanning for magic before I go check for traps?" Sure, Amiyah can cast _detect magic,_ but why use up a spell when Lora can do it naturally?

Sometimes she really envies the dragonborn.

----------


## Kelvin360

As befitting someone who still exists, Surtros stays out of everyone's way, letting them accomplish their assigned tasks.

----------


## Cavir

"Gladly." Lora nods and calls upon her innate ability to sense magic and directs it around the room. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Also, Spot: (1d20+14)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Connaught waves them into the room Lora barely has time to register the many deeply gouged claws marks on the _other_ side of the now-sundered iron wall. A horrendous ear-splitting shriek resonates through the room as a fearsome demonic creature launches itself from the southern passageway. Looking like an emaciated human-sized bat it has a long barbed tail and wicked-looking claws. Black hairless skin is stretched over it's frame and it has the skull-like head of a demon with glowing red eyes!



It flaps into the air in the center of the room ready to swoop...

*Spoiler: Actions & initiative*
Show

Varrangoin has surprise.
*Surprise action:* Move to H47. Height 10ft (ie out of normal melee reach)

Initiative
Amiyah (1d20+3)[20]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[13]
Urol (1d20+1)[11]
Lora (1d20)[8]
Surtros (1d20)[7]
Varrangoin (1d20+3)[6]
Connaught (1d20)[6]

Knowledge Arcana checks
Lora (1d20+1)[5]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[10]
Amiyah (1d20+13)[14]
Connaught (1d20+5)[18]

*Spoiler: Knowledge - Connaught only*
Show

It's a lesser varrangoin, an intelligent & evil denizen (magical beast) of the Abyss. It has a poisonous barb on its tail, and you can tell by it's glowing red eyes that this one can breath fire (and is resistant to fire). They have spell resistance and are resistant to weapons not forged from cold iron. Oh and they explode when they die. Have fun!


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party* (except Connaught who is flat-footed)

----------


## Cavir

"The wall was to keep that thing in. Wonder if there are more coming."

Loradralsornux moves up next to the elemental up front. She bangs her morningstar against her shield, attracting the bat thing's attention. She calls out in draconic. "*Come on! Come at me!*" She follows the challenge with a cone of platinum mist surrounding the creature, slowing it down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

From OOC:
Granted: (1d5)[3], (1d4)[3]
1) Crusaders Strike
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block - Granted
4) Tactical Strike - Granted
5) Charging Minotaur 

Those of us with Spellcraft 2+ are part of the teamwork trick "Spell Barrage" Since I've triggered a reflex save, it gets a -2 to its reflex save if anyone else causes it to have to make another reflex save this round. No idea if this bat thing is powerful or if we'll be meeting up with squads of them, so we may not want to waste spells here.

Specials
Aura: Fire Resist 5 for allies within 30'
Iron Guards Glare
Will use Shield Block if the opportunity appears

Actions
Move to G45 (Should be close enough for a 15' cone. If not, move to G46)
Slow breath (15' cone). 2 rounds slowed. Reflex DC 16 save to reduce to 1 round.

----------


## Phasm

"...I knew this excursion was going too well. Summoning a hippogriff now!" Celestial bison are tougher and stronger, but what if the fiend has a ranged attack? No, better to summon a flying creature. Khalil hunches down on the wizard's shoulder, not wanting to move and attract the flying fiend's attention, as Amiyah begins her spell.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Summon monster III_ for a celestial hippogriff, +4 to Str and Con from Augment Summoning.

Why is it that evil spellcasters get a wider variety of things to summon? So unfair. :(

----------


## razorback

"Well, that has got to be the biggest bat I've ever heard of!" Tchinik says with surprise as he spins his spear towards the creature and then mumbles "I really need to invest in a bow..."
He then starts to bring his allies spirits up with words of encouragement.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~ 17 ; Current ~ 16
HP ~ 52 ;  Current ~ 52
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 6

Free Action
Speak

Swift Action 
Cast Inspirational Boost

Standard Action
Begin Inspire Courage

Effects ~

----------


## Kelvin360

Oh, to have the luxury of wasting time with a perfect opportunity to deliver the classic 'oh, I didn't see this coming at all!' What comes out, however, is a sermon, in a language long forgotten or perhaps not a language at all, yet its words ring true in their hearts. Courage. Surety. Faith. _Conviction._ The blessing swirls to life around them to invite a sense of impertinent confidence in direct opposition to the horror before them, a gambler's smile looking down on them from the either. Telling the children to behave themselves. Mother knows best.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5-foot step to H41 to give Tchinik some room and Amiyah some cover. Then casting _mass conviction_ centered on Lora. It gives all of us except the bat +3 to all saving throws for the next hour.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the bat-creature swoops about the room Lora blasts it with her dragon's breath, slowing it to a more languid state as it now struggles to beat it's wings. As the spellcasting starts and Tchinik's words of inspiration ring out Urol grips his little staff with two hands like a club in case it comes near him.

The abyssal bat flaps its wings and hovers in place, a vile stream of words hissing from it's jaws, Connaught the only one that can understand _"Sutolore is free again!"_. It's demonic head and eyes flare up momentarily, illuminating its skull from the inside as if it contains the fires of the Hells, and then a great blast of searing flame and heat bursts forth as it breathes fire about the room.

"Oooh, kill it kill it!" shrieks Urol, his beard singed and sparking.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

varrangoin Ref save vs DC 16 (1d20+9)[13] *Fail* slowed 2 rounds (-1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves)

Urol: Ready attack (quarterstaff)

Varrangoin
Hover (10ft up - need a reach weapon to attack in melee)
*Standard:* Breath (3d6)[*6*] fire damage, DC13 Ref for half damage. It affects everyone except Amiyah & Tchinik.

Urol ref (1d20+2)[*10*] + buffs *(save)*
Miss Crazzle ref (1d20+4)[*19*] + buffs  *(save)*


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

Connaught curses under his breath as he and the earth spirit he is bound to curse at the flying beast flapping out of reach. Yanking out a throwing ace he hurls it one handed as the flame recedes.

"Get down here you flying ugly beast 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Draw and throw throwing axe (1d20+8)[*13*] dam [roll[1d6+6[/roll] 

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues 

Spells
Endure elements, conviction (+3 saves), inspire courage +2?

----------


## Cavir

> "Get down here you flying ugly beast"


"I think I can deal with that." The dragonborn opens her wings wide and high. She flaps them as she leaps into the air, straight up. With another flap of her wings she launches herself at the bat creature looking to tangle herself up with the creature and drag them both down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly up 10' then forward 5' to G46. 
Grapple attack. If successful then stop flying and let it deal with my weight including armor and gear. To save time I'll do the rolls and GF can add the modifiers as needed.

S1) AoO: (1d20)[*10*] + mod vs AC20 (bat still slowed)

S2) If AoO does damage beyond DR2/Magic, grapple fails
Melee touch attack: (1d20+6)[*11*] (with +2 for Inspirational Boost) (bat still slowed)

S3) If S2 is successful, opposed grapple roll
Lora: (1d20+6)[*9*] (with +2 for Inspirational Boost) + AP (1d6)[*2*] 
Bat: (1d20)[*5*] + mod (bat still slowed)

Hehe- if Steely Resolve 5 handles the damage on the AoO, can grapple still continue?

EDIT: Argh, should have had AP on touch attack

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, continuing to bolster his allies, runs forward and moves to a more advantageous position.
*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15
HP ~ 52; Current ~48
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 6
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Full round
Move to J-48 without provoking

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: O

----------


## Kelvin360

Bereft of many other options that wouldn't seem wasteful against one mere enemy, Surtros holds his shield firmly and puts away his mace.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

We don't know if it speaks common, so I'm not willing to blow my Command nuke.

Standard Action: Total defense to put my AC up to 24.
Move Action: Sheathe heavy mace.

----------


## Phasm

A cloud of silver mist forms five feet away from the fiend's back. As Amiyah speaks her last word, the mist coalesces into a hippogriff with shining silver feathers, its claws and beak gleaming gold. The wizard points at her enemy. "Attack!" Her summoned ally screeches a battle cry and surges forward, claws and beak at the ready!

_I hope this is the worst thing we have to face here, because I only have so many high-level spells._ But whether it's a demon or a devil, it will have damage resistance of some kind, and none of them have cold iron or silver weapons. It's up to her to give her comrades the boost they'll need to power through. Amiyah chants another spell, hands flying in intricate gestures. The party and the hippogriff see the world slowing down around them...


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hippogriff will make a full attack with smite evil against the fiend. Do you want me to calculate and roll that? 

Amiyah is casting _haste_ on everyone.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught hurls a weighted axe at the varrangoin. It flaps aside, narrowly dodging and lashing out at Lora with it's vicious tail as it evades her attempts to grab it. Tchinik moves in while Urol and Surtros stand their ground weapons at the ready. Amiyah completes her casting and a glorious fantastical creature forms, launching itself at the vile varrangoin its beak slashing for *2* damage even as Amiyah casts another spell and the party speeds up unnaturally.

Still hampered by the sluggish spell and assaulted by the conjured hippogriff the creature again breathes fire trying to drive it off. Even as it does a strange thing happens, a softly glowing orb materializes in the air flitting about next to Lora and the demon bat. An alien buzzing emanates from it, which only Connaught with his supernatural powers can understand as _"Intruders. Tlanextli will exterminate."_ A jolt of electricity zaps from it shocking the varrangoin for *3 electricity* damage.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

varrangoin tail vs Lora damage (1d4+1)[*2*] less DR = nil damage

hippogriff vs varrangoin
claw (1d20+8)[12] *Miss* damage (1d4+9)[10] w/ smite
claw (1d20+8)[9] *Miss* damage (1d4+6)[7]
bite (1d20+3)[16] *Hit* damage (1d8+4)[12] less DR
+2 extra for flank

Varrangoin
Hover (10ft up - need a reach weapon to attack in melee)
Standard: Breath (3d6)[*13*] fire damage, DC16 Ref for half damage. It affects hippogriff & Tchinik. Less resistance.

knowledge check to ID glowing orb (yes it speaks like a dalek!)
tchinik (1d20+4)[10] *Fail*

wisp vs varrangoin
Shock (1d20+16)[20] melee touch (2d8)[13] electricity (less resist)

Just a reminder to post stat blocks/ effects/ reactive items please. It saves me looking them up for each character & I'll miss something important (like that armband of elusive action, Cavir  :Small Wink: ).

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues to inspire his allies as he stabs upwards at the flying creature.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 and 17 vs ranged attacks (Crystal)
HP ~ 52; Current ~48
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 5
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Full round
Not sure if Tchinik needs to move.  If he does, he takes a 5 foot step before attacking with spear using Mountain Hammer

(1d20+11)[*24*] + (1d6)[*5*] AP

Damage
(1d8+6)[*12*] + (2d6)[*7*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+11)[*26*] + (1d6)[*4*] AP (not sure if the AP carries over or not)
(2d8+12)[*19*] 

Effects~
Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll

Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Phasm

Well. Now that she's summoned help and hasted everyone else, just what can Amiyah do? Most fiends have elemental resistances, and her ice spells probably aren't powerful enough to get through. She can't think of an illusion that would be useful here, _grease_ won't make a difference against a flying enemy, transposition would do more harm than good, she forgot to buy silver or cold iron crossbow bolts and doesn't know which one to use here anyway.

Wait. She has fey spells now! Fiends are smart enough to be affected by mind-affecting spells, right? And this one can't be too powerful by fiendish standards, otherwise they would all be dead by now. Encouraged, Amiyah reaches for the bond she shares with the Summer Court. _I give them a spell I have prepared-_ minor image, _it's not going to do much good here- and... there!_ The illusion spell vanishes from her mental spellbook, replaced by something utterly unfamiliar that she somehow knows how to cast. The wizard chants strange words, makes odd gestures, and waves a feather in the air. _I hope this works, or I'm going to look so silly!_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I really should have stocked up on cold iron and silver crossbow bolts in Tashluta...

Dropping _minor image_ for _Tasha's hideous laughter._ Will save DC 16. Yay, I get to play with a new class ability!

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros watches the claws of the hippogriff essentially bounce off most of the creature's hide and lowers his crossbow. He didn't really want to break out the artillery so early, but this sort of situation is technically why he decided to double down on the Hammersphere's enchantment. Seconds later, a massive glowing battleaxe taps the fiend on the shoulder, then takes a swing at its head, whistling the opening notes to whatever the Faerunian equivalent of 'I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay' is.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

And this is more or less why I decided that I wanted to memorize an extra casting of Spiritual Weapon. This'll be a quick shot of DR-penetrating force damage, if you please.

(1d20+9)[*28*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## Cavir

The creature's tail makes contact but can not penetrate the tough draconic skin. Lora's attempt to grapple the thing also fails.

Lora is happy to see the hippogriff join in on the battle, in a perfect spot for flanking. The burst of speed from Amiyah brings out a toothy smile on the dragonborn. Lora flaps her wings to again move in to try dragging the enemy down to the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Grapple attack. If successful stop flying and let it deal with my weight (including armor and gear) then use haste action to pin it. If the grapple fails, use haste to try grapple again. 

*Spoiler: Grapple 1*
Show

S1) AoO: armband of elusive action to avoid AoO 

S2) Melee touch attack: (1d20+9)[*19*] 
+2 for Inspirational Boost
+1 for haste
+2 for flanking
+1 str
+3 bab
 (bat still slowed)

S3) If S2 is successful, opposed grapple roll
Lora: (1d20+4)[*21*] + AP (1d6)[*3*] (see questions below on modifier)
Bat: (1d20)[*13*] + mod (bat still slowed)
Unarmed Strike: (1d3)[*2*] nonlethal



*Spoiler: Pin Check if Grapple successful*
Show

Lora: (1d20+4)[*12*]  (see questions below on modifier)
Bat: (1d20)[*3*] + mod (bat still slowed)



*Spoiler: Grapple 2 if needed*
Show

S1) AoO: (1d20)[*19*] + mod vs AC 20 (bat still slowed)

S2) Melee touch attack: (1d20+9)[*18*] 
+2 for Inspirational Boost
+1 for haste
+2 for flanking
+1 str
+3 bab
 (bat still slowed)

S3) If S2 is successful, opposed grapple roll
Lora: (1d20+4)[*17*] (see questions below on modifier)
Bat: (1d20)[*2*] + mod (bat still slowed)
Unarmed Strike: (1d3)[*2*] nonlethal



*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

- Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
- Fire Resist 5 for party
- Haste
- Stance: Iron Guards Glare 
- Shield Block (DS2) Immediate to grant adjacent ally +7 AC 
- Steely Resolve
- Least Crystal of Mind Cloaking (500gp) MiC p25 +1 saves vs mind spells/abils
- Crystal of arrow deflection (500gp)  +2  AC vs ranged attacks
- AC 20, 49hp, saves 10/3/7

1) Crusaders Strike - Granted
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block - Granted
4) Tactical Strike - Granted
5) Charging Minotaur - Granted



Questions:
- Does Haste and Courage affect grapple checks? If so add +3 to each of my grapple rolls.
- If I pin it: "At your opponents option, you may also be unable to speak." Can I block its breath attack then?

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks angrily at the beast flapping above out of his reach. With the lord of the earth bound to his soul he was angry with the creature! Hearing the strange other creature attaxking the flapping one he looked to the others - "Leave the glowing thing alone - it defends the city from the flapping demon!". Looking up at the demon he gestures - "Beast. Come down here and face me!" 



*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


Ready to chop if it comes into reach PA 2 (1d20+11)[*21*] dam (1d8+11)[*12*] Bull rush if hit (1d20+12)[*19*] vs (1d20)[*4*] +??

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues 

Spells
Endure elements, conviction (+3 saves), inspire courage +2?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik stabs upward at the demonic creature with a savage mighty blow for *19* damage. Amiyah casts a spell to little effect. The magical hippogriff swoops past the varrangoin, lashing out at it. Its strikes do not connect, and the varrangoin also retaliates futilely. As the hippogriff flaps its wings and circles back a flash of energy passes from the nearby glowing wisp, shocking the poor creature for *10 electricity* damage. 

Surtros casts his spell and a sorcerous axe magically appears, swinging at the varrangoin for *6* damage. Lora flaps her wings and hurtles in toward the bat thing again this time grabbing it and sending them both plummeting in a tangled mess to fall upon the model city below. With a shout Connaught leaps forward, his mighty blow unnaturally resisted and only inflicting *1* damage.

The pinned varrangoin skull flares up again, giving a seconds warning as a gout of flame issues forth across Lora, Connaught and his bound companion.

The buzzing ball of light also drops down, although this time as everyone struggles on the ground it darts forward and zaps Lora for *5 electricity* damage

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

@Razorback, no need to spend an AP. The attack hits without it.

hippogriff vs varrangoin
claw (1d20+13)[18] *Hit* damage (1d4+8)[9]
hippogriff circles the room as a move action to stay aloft. This draws AoO...

Varrangoin AoO vs hippogriff bite(1d20+5)[12] *Miss* damage (1d6+2)[5]
Wisp AoO vs hippogriff touch (1d20+12)[15] *Hit* damage (2d6)[10] electricity




> If I pin it: "At your opponents option, you may also be unable to speak." Can I block its breath attack then?


 I will say.....no. I wouldn't do that to you either  :Small Smile: .

Breath (3d6)[12] fire damage, DC16 Ref for half damage (minus any resistance). This affects Lora, Connaught & Muddy

Wisp vs Lora touch (1d20+16)[29] *Hit* damage (2d6)[5] electricity


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora successfully drags it down to the ground for all to pound on. *ZAP* is the thanks she gets in return. *"Hey! Tell that glowing thing to leave us alone too or it won't be defending anything much longer!*

Goal accomplished, the dragonborn releases the bat creature so that all can beat it into the ground. Opposite Connaught, she swings at the creature with Bahamut's might empowering the strike and follows it up with another strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Free: release grapple, entering H48 (under the hippogriff, flanking with Connaught)
Full attack: Foehammer + melee (from Haste). Yeah, finally using a maneuver for a strike.

Don't know if possible but if so, Iron Guard Stance/Shield Block only threatening the Wisp if it attacks the party. It is free to attack the bat. Otherwise try considering it a friendly for now.

to hit: +3 BAB, +1 STR, +2 Courage, +1 Haste, +2 flanking, +1 Counterstrike
damage: +1 STR, +2 Courage, +1 Counterstrike

Foehammer (ignore DR): (1d20+10)[*24*] crit: (1d20+10)[*14*] 
damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] + (2d6)[*7*]
 crit: (1d8+4)[*11*] + (2d6)[*3*]

melee: (1d20+10)[*11*] crit: (1d20+10)[*15*]
damage: (1d8+4)[*12*] crit: (1d8+4)[*9*]

End of my turn, damage pool moves to hp.
*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

- Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
- Fire Resist 5 for party
- Haste
- Stance: Iron Guards Glare
- Shield Block (DS2) Immediate to grant adjacent ally +7 AC
- Steely Resolve
- Least Crystal of Mind Cloaking (500gp) MiC p25 +1 saves vs mind spells/abils
- Crystal of arrow deflection (500gp) +2 AC vs ranged attacks
- Armband of Elusive Action
- AC 21 (haste), 37/52hp, saves 10/3/7

1) Crusaders Strike - Granted
2) Foehammer - Expended
3) Shield Block - Granted
4) Tactical Strike - Granted
5) Charging Minotaur - Granted

Next round: maneuvers reset, granting: (2d5)[*1*][*3*](4)

----------


## razorback

Tchinik has a hard time keeping up his battle hymn as he smiles broadly as he spear bites deep into the creature.
Continuing, he lunges forward, using his moment to try and push his spear clean through the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 16 and 18 vs ranged attacks (Crystal)
HP ~ 52; Current ~48
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 6
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Full round
Full attack with haste
1st attack
(1d20+12)[*24*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*9*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*25*]
(2d8+12)[*21*]

2nd attack
(1d20+12)[*30*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*14*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*19*]
(2d8+12)[*19*]

Effects~
Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
Haste = A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex save

Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

The axe fakes another swing, then spins itself in a circle and hefts a while before unceremoniously dropping down blade-first with a dull brassy note.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

(1d20+9)[*17*]
(1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Connaught laughs a hearty bellow as the demon plummets from the sky thudding into the ground. Ignoring the sheet of fire that washes over him, the warding of the dragonborn taking the worst of the damage he leaps in, axe swinging in brutal double handed arcs at the pinned beast wriggling on the floor.  He wades in, "Come on you beast. Time to end your vile ways. Good catch there, hold it still while I hack its head off!"

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Ref save vs fire (1d20+6)[*7*] Vs DC16 for 7 or 1 damage

Atk (PA4): Attack (1d20+12)[*24*] Dam (1d8+15)[*19*]
Atk (PA4 with AP) Attack (1d20+12)[*17*] Dam (1d8+15)[*16*]

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues 

AP: 5/6

Spells
Endure elements, conviction (+3 saves), inspire courage +2?

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah can't think of anything else to do right now- she still has _bands of steel_ but wants to save it for later- so she might as well try her fey magic again. Once more she chants, sacrificing an _ice knife_ to the Summer Queen, and waves a feather to ensnare the fiend's mind.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's try _Tasha's hideous laughter_ again!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora releases the struggling bat-demon, rolling back as she does and swinging with her morningstar smashing it for *13* damage. Tchinik stabs at it again, his first mighty hit somehow resisted by its impervious hide but the second striking true for *4* damage. Surtros' axe whirls and swings but the varrangoin hisses and manages to duck but not so Connaught's axe, which thunks home satisfyingly for *9* damage.

The hippogriff whirls about the room again, claws raking the varrangoin for *2* damage. However it's graceful flight again draws attacks, the glowing wisp again shocking it for *10 electricity* damage even as Lora tries to protect it. Lora does draw its attention though, as she finds out as it zaps her too for *3 electricity* damage!

The varrangoin, free from the hampering grapple and reeling from its wounds flaps once more into the air lashing out futilely at Lora as it does.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Amiyah vs spell resist DC? Amiyah (1d20+6)[13] PC win
varrangoin vs laughter Will DC16 (1d20+2)[18] Save

don't forget your hippogriff actions!
hippogriff vs varrangoin
claw (1d20+12)[27] damage (1d4+8)[12] *Hit*
claw (1d20+12)[30] damage (1d4+8)[9] *Hit*
bite (1d20+7)[15] damage (1d4+6)[9] *Miss*

don't forget elemental companion actions
rocky ft step then slam (1d20+5)[20] *Hit* damage (1d6+4)[8]

Varrangoin AoO vs hippogriff bite (1d20+4)[11] *Miss* damage (1d6+2)[4]
Wisp AoO vs hippogriff touch (1d20+14)[26] *Hit* damage (2d6)[10] electricity

Wisp vs Lora touch (1d20+16)[20] *Hit* damage (2d6)[3] electricity

varrangoin vs Lora
fly 5ft up (not even sure if this can be done as a 5ft step...still in melee range from ground though)
bite (1d20+10)[17] *Miss* damage (1d6+2)[7]
claw (1d20+8)[10] *Miss* damage (1d4+1)[2]
claw (1d20+8)[20] *Miss* damage (1d4+1)[4]
tail sting (1d8)[7] *Miss* damage (1d4+1)[5] + poison?


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora clenches her teeth from once again getting zapped but does manage to easily dodge the bat creature's weak attempts to strike out while it rises up. 

"I'll slow it down. Have the hippogriff drag it back down. Get that light to back off!"

With the hippogriffin right above her, she steps to the side then releases her misty breath attack upward, slowing the bat creature while missing the glowing thing. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 5' step to I47

Slow breath attack, hitting the bat but missing the wisp and 'griff. Slowed 2 rounds, Reflex DC 16 to reduce it to 1 round.

*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

- Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
- Fire Resist 5 for party
- Haste
- Stance: Iron Guards Glare
- Shield Block (DS2) Immediate to grant adjacent ally +7 AC
- Steely Resolve
- Least Crystal of Mind Cloaking (500gp) MiC p25 +1 saves vs mind spells/abils
- Crystal of arrow deflection (500gp) +2 AC vs ranged attacks
- Armband of Elusive Action
- AC 21 (haste), 34/52hp, saves 10/3/7

1) Crusaders Strike - Granted
2) Foehammer - Ready
3) Shield Block - Granted
4) Tactical Strike - Ready
5) Charging Minotaur - Ready

Next round's maneuver granted: (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues on with both his rallying song and his assault on the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 16 and 18 vs ranged attacks (Crystal)
HP ~ 52; Current ~48
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 6
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Full round
Full attack with haste
1st attack
(1d20+12)[*28*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*12*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(2d8+12)[*21*]

2nd attack
(1d20+12)[*15*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*8*]


Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*23*]
(2d8+12)[*22*]

Effects~
Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
Haste = A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex save

Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros polishes a spot on his crossbow while the axe keeps going up and down, increasingly growing bored with 'swing' and progressing to 'waltz'. "I'm somewhat surprised this place hasn't been cleared out before now," he comments to Amiyah. "Perhaps the defenses left remains deeper inside, but there are no shortage of companies who would make it their business to pick it clean."

*Spoiler: Axe*
Show

(1d20+9)[*23*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## Phasm

Okay, this is getting ridiculous. Amiyah spares a few seconds to glance over at Surtros while she fishes around in her spell component pouch. "There better not be much left in the way of defenses, because I'm running out of my good spells." With that she turns back to the fiend and begins one of her shiny new spells. Not fey magic, this is good old fashioned conjuration. Chanting a string of mystic words, the wizard holds up what looks like three tiny links of silver chain or interlocked rings. The rings briefly glow hot and vanish; at the same time, much larger bands of silver fly from Amiyah's hand to encircle the fiend.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stupid flying enemies. It broke Lora's grapple, so now it gets to deal with _bands of steel!_

----------


## DrK

Connaught curses swinging haphazardly at the beast. Leaping up he chops and hews at it seeking to hack its tiny bat like wings from its body and bring it down to earth permanently. Looking about he points at his fellow spell casters. "We can destroy this beast. Quickly get the wisp lest it electrocute us again." The earth elemental joins in with its master fisst slamming at the beast's retreating tail.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Atk (PA2): Attack (1d20+9)[*10*] dam (1d8+9)[*15*] 
Atk (PA2): Attack (1d20+4)[*9*] dam (1d8+9)[*17*] 

Elemental 
Slam (1d20+5)[*10*] dam (1d8+4)[*11*]
Slam (1d20+5)[*9*] dam (1d8+4)[*11*]

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues 

AP: 5/6

Spells
Endure elements, conviction (+3 saves), inspire courage +2?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora's breath washes over the varrangoin again, magically slowing it. Seeing his chance Tchinik lunges upward skewering it through the torso for *2* damage. Finally bested the demon bat collapses, pinned to the ground and pulsing dark demon blood about the streets of the model city as it breathes its last!

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Sorry I should have stepped in a couple of actions earlier. Surtros, Amiyah, Hippogriff, Connaught & Elemental can redirect to the wisp if you want to or can post a different action if you choose.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With the varrangoin slain and lying in a broken heap on the model city below, there is still the angry wisp to contend with. Surtros pauses his axe's wild swings waiting to see what happens next, and Amiyah likewise instructs her magical hippogriff to circle away. The thing doesn't seem to respect the gestures of conciliation, angrily buzzing as it pulses with energy.

With a few words of magic silver bands fly from Amiyah and encircle the malicious orb, capturing it in a metallic prison. "Quick! Collect it!" should Urol, excited at the possibilities. Connaught and his elemental cohort ignore the gnome and swing at the thing but can't quite connect as it buzzes about like a caged wasp, finally slipping through a gap and breaking free angrier than ever!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

hippogriff withdraw => avoid AoO

wisp Ref save DC17 vs bands of steel (1d20+12)[14] *Fail* => helpless
wisp escape artist vs DC18 (1d20+9)[29] *Succeed* => Free

so close to a coup de grace!


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, getting a bit raspy, continues to sing on as he closes in on the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 16 and 18 vs ranged attacks (Crystal)
HP ~ 52; Current ~48
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 6
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Free Action
5 foot step to I-48

Full round
Full attack with haste
1st attack
(1d20+12)[*25*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*13*] + (1d6)[*1*] Punishing Stance

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(2d8+12)[*26*]

2nd attack
(1d20+12)[*21*]

Damage
(1d8+6)[*12*] + (1d6)[*3*] Punishing Stance


Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*19*]
(2d8+12)[*19*]

Effects~
Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
Haste = A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex save

Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Cavir

Lora regretted not also targeting the living light. She thought perhaps if they left it alone it would focus on the bat creature. She was wrong. She couldn't try the slowing breath again just yet. Time to see how it deals with fire dancing with it. She breathes a blast of fire shooting through the light and hitting the wall far behind it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Entangling Fire Breath (SU)
Damage: 3d6 fire in half, then Reflex DC16 to half that again. (3d6)[*8*]
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d6 fire damage for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.

*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

- Inspire Courage w/ Inspirational Boost = +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage roll
- Fire Resist 5 for party
- Haste
- Stance: Iron Guards Glare. Wisp is now an enemy again.
- Shield Block (DS2) Immediate to grant adjacent ally +7 AC
- Steely Resolve
- Least Crystal of Mind Cloaking (500gp) MiC p25 +1 saves vs mind spells/abils
- Crystal of arrow deflection (500gp) +2 AC vs ranged attacks
- Armband of Elusive Action
- AC 21 (haste), 34/52hp, saves 10/3/7

1) Crusaders Strike - Granted
2) Foehammer - Granted
3) Shield Block - Granted
4) Tactical Strike - Ready
5) Charging Minotaur - Ready

Next round's maneuver granted: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Kelvin360

Though he finds it quite unlikely the wisp will survive even its current predicament, Surtros can feel his summoned weapon buzzing anxiously in the air, and allows it a parting shot while he collects his energy to start doling out any necessary healing when it dies.

*Spoiler: Axe*
Show

Round 4 - Spiritual weapon dissipates in 2 rounds.
Spells expended this combat: Conviction, Spiritual Weapon
Damage taken: None

Attack (1d20+9)[*23*]
Damage (1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## Phasm

"Oh, this is just _ridiculous! Hippogriff, attack the wisp!"_ Amiyah scowls at the escaped wisp, dainty fists clenched at her sides. She has no idea what it is or even if it has a mind, so _Tasha's hideous laughter_ is out. The wizard isn't a very good shot, she probably can't hit it with _lesser orb of cold,_ but maybe the spray damage from her _ice knife_ will get the irritating thing. Of course, that means Connaught and Lora might get caught in it... eh, they're tough, they'll survive. That's why they have Surtros.

Another arcane incantation echoes through the hall as Amiyah raises her left hand. She flicks her wrist as if shaking water off, and a razor-edged shard of ice flies toward the wisp with a sound like cracking ice.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I really hope these are the last enemies in here, because the spell list is running low. 

Ice knife attack: (1d20+14)[*32*] (+2 Inspire Courage, +2/2 levels spell)

Damage if it hits: (2d8)[*6*] cold + 2 Dex

10' burst damage if it misses: (1d8)[*3*] cold

----------


## DrK

The little rockling melts away into the floor looking around the massive city on the floor as it reaches through the buildings and walls to search for any interesting treasure or some such. Connaught however whirls around, angry with the wisp, balanced on the edge of a towering and terrfying rage before slashing left and right with massive swings of his axe.  

*Spoiler: Status*
Show



Atk (1d20+9)[*26*] damage (1d8+9)[*13*]
Atk (1d20+4)[*21*] damage (1d8+9)[*17*]



Hps 44/44   AP: 5/6
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm, FF16, Touch 10)
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Agares
Earth master, earthquake step, element companion, immune fear, tongues 

Spells
Endure elements, conviction (+3 saves), inspire courage +2

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik stabs and thrusts at the buzzing wisp but can't hit it as it darts back and forth. Lora breathes a burst of flaming breath scorching it for *2 fire* damage the flames clinging to it and hampering it. Surtros' summoned axe swings at it, but it too cannot hit the wisp even while it is entangled.

Amiyah casts her spell and the shard if ice flies at the wisp, thankfully her aim is better and it strikes true, the burst of icy shards inflicting *6 cold* damage and slowing it somewhat. Connaught swings left and right, one mighty chop missing the zipping orb and sending shattered pieces of model city flying but the other hitting for *13* damage sending it spinning and reeling. 

With an angry buzzing the thing disappears from sight, the only clue a faint trail of smoke darting through the southern doorway and a faint light emanating back, the invisible wisp clearly still struggling with the effects of Lora's clinging flames!

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

wisp vs entangling breath Ref DC16 (1d20+12)[30] *Save* => 2 damage & entangled

hippogriff vs wisp
claw (1d20+12)[16] damage (1d4+8)[12] *Miss*
claw (1d20+12)[22] damage (1d4+8)[10] *Miss*
bite (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d4+6)[10] *Miss*

wisp has fled but still burning for 2 rounds

*
=> Party*

----------


## DrK

Connaught spits after it as it flees, grinning at his companions. "A good little brawl eh? And we've found a lost city!" he laughs to himself as he strides over the model city. 

Before nodding to the elemental, content to let it search the city behind the rocky surface. "What are these beasts?" he asks, punctuating it with a savage kick.

----------


## razorback

As the creature flies off, Tchink ends his chant.  "Aye" he says hoarsely to Connaught's comment.  Taking his pack off, he pulls out a skin takes a swing of water, swishing it about before swallowing, followed by a couple of more drinks.  Capping his waterskin, he stows it before putting his pack on.
"Well, like you said, we have a map.  Looks like the toy of some over-privileged child or some mad king."

*Spoiler*
Show


Ghostfoot, can I roll a skill or bardic knowledge to figure out if this was a common practice on the mainland or if there was anyone who specialized in such models?

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah peers down the hallway where the wisp vanished. "Um... are we going to follow that thing and finish it off? It might come back."

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks around and shrugs. "I'll keep an eye out little mage. But this map and room look impressive, could we check for loot?"

He does move to the edge of the corridor and have a quick peek to where the Wisp vanished to see what's down the next corridor.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol pulls out a sketch book and gets to work, busily capturing images of the models and buildings that adorn the floor. His pace is frenetic and soon a sheaf of drawings are stuffed under his arm as he continues unabated. 

Tchinik observes the gnome and takes a closer look at the design of the model. The carvings and adornments certainly don't conform to what he would expect from the local Chultan inhabitants. Travellers from Amn speak of a new land discovered far far to the the west beyond the Trackless Sea called Maztica. Tales abound of cities constructed of vast pyramids and ziggurats much like what you see modeled before you (and ruined about you). It's possible that this place is an ancient outlying settlement from that civilization. Perhaps they traveled this far, long ago? As to the purpose of the room and the model, he can't be sure.

Connaught takes a look through the doorway to the south. He spies another chamber dominated by a huge circular disk of stone on the floor of the chamber. It's face is carved with dozens of concentric rings of heiroglyphs and shapes. A filthy makeshift pallet of rubble and fist-sized spider husks sits atop it. There is no sign of the wisp, the smoky trail having extinguished.

An archway leads into a final room beyond this, the archway flanking by twin statues of men wearing strange ancient armour and towering headresses fashioned from coiled snakes and bat wings. The room beyond is circular and contains dozens of niches each with a desiccated body resting within it. A yawning shaft descends into the floor of this room but he can't make out anything further from where he is.

Your attention is drawn back to the little rock elemental as it re-emerges from it's foray through the earth. It points to a large pyramid building in the center of the model city and in it's gravelly voice speaks in Terran "Shiny gold".

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

Walking up to Urol, he puts a hand on his shoulder.
"Fascinating, is it not?  I'm not _exactly_ familiar of this but it sounds of a long told tale, spoke by sailors, of the lost land of Maztica.  Sailors always have their tales of huge sea creatures, beautiful nymphs and far off lands brimming with treasure, so most discount them, but they are fascinating to listen to.  Now, looking at this room, it would seem that maybe some of these fables are not as fantastic as they seemed, eh?"

----------


## Kelvin360

"Is there a need to immediately trip the fourth trap in a row by following it so quickly?" Surtros inquires in *that* ambiguously unrhetorical tone. He flips out a wand and applies its tip to Lora's wounds so as to erase some of the mystic scorch marks. "Furthermore, did anyone else finds it peculiar that the wisp attacked _all_ of us, including our second opponent? Clearly it's a part of this place, which made the other creature...a member of an ongoing hostile takeover?"

----------


## Phasm

"That was my thought as well, Surtros." Amiyah keeps an uneasy eye on the corridor where the wisp disappeared. "Clearly someone has been here before us, someone with the magical power to bind that fiend here and raise a _wall of iron._" She frowns slightly, toying with her crystal pendant. "Or perhaps there were two previous parties. One to bind the fiend, one who ran afoul of the fiend and imprisoned it with the wall."

----------


## Cavir

The healing form Surtros' wand was quite helpful. She nods with a smile. "Thank you... Maybe the wisp was offended by my threat against it if it attacked one of us. Connaught, can you speak it's language or just understand it?"

She activates the healing energy of her belt as she walks towards the door to the south. The elemental emerges and speaks, but Lora doesn't know the language. "What did it say?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Pre-belt: 42/52 hp
Healing, 1 charge, (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

Connaught grins as he walks towards where the elemental had pointed. "It said there was gold my friends. We'll be rich after slaying the demon."  Nodding to the others he walks over to where the elemntal had pointed and starts searching around for anything obvious that can be opened, smashed or prised apart.

*Spoiler: Search*
Show


Sadly a paltry 20 on my take 20...

----------


## Ghostfoot

With a short perusal guided by the small elemental Connaught determines that the central pyramid structure indicated does indeed appear to be hollow. After much grunting and cursing he manages to find the angle on which the top part might slide free if sufficient pressure were applied.

*Spoiler: Search*
Show

DC20 Search does the trick  :Small Smile:

----------


## Cavir

"More than just a pretty scene?" Lora activates her Magic Insight and looks around, starting with the pyramid in case of a magic trap.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora concentrates her magic insight on the pyramid. From within she can detect a single faint aura of magic. Scanning the rest of the room she is drawn to the broken corpse of the varrangoin lying nearby. An unidentified aura emanates from its mouth, coming from a strange tooth embedded in its jaws. The tooth looks to be fashioned from an arrowhead with a strange glyph inscribed in it and has been inserted in the space where one of its normal fangs would have been. 

As she looks closer a final exhalation issues from the broken creature. It's body pulses and cracks, no longer able to contain the energies within now that the creature has finally expired. With a sickening pulse there is a burst of hellish red flame as it explodes in a ball of fiery gore searing all nearby!

*Spoiler: Fiery death throes!*
Show

20ft burst of fire damage
(3d6)[*14*] fire damage, DC13 Ref for half

Everyone has a 50% chance of being nearby (1 is hit, 2 missed)
Lora (1d2)[*1*]
Connaught  (1d2)[*2*]
Rocky  (1d2)[*1*]
Amiyah (& Khalil?) (1d2)[*2*]
Tchinik (1d2)[*2*]
Surtros (1d2)[*1*]
Urol (1d2)[*1*]

All fire damage reduced by 5 for Lora's resist aura.


Wiping burning goo from you, you note that the magical tooth is still there affixed to the sizzling skeleton of the (now very dead) varrangoin.

----------


## razorback

As the body erupts, Tchinik looks surprised as he rushes over to his friends.
"Have you figured out a way to make the fallen into a weapon or is this something the creature produced when fallen?  If so, if we run into another, we need to heed this.  Who is hurt?"

----------


## Kelvin360

Riding on Lora's coattails through the whole room as he is, Surtros has the misfortune to be almost right in front of the blast...but also the small fortune to accidentally use the singed dractoran as cover, evading the worst of it. As with most twists of fate, he isn't quite sure how to feel about that.

----------


## Cavir

Energy starting pouring out of the dead batlike creature. Lora had the wits to duck and use her shield to shift the body so that the biggest cracks pointed away from her. Fortunately this was enough to save the dragonborn from getting hit by the full blast. Only her leg got a little singed from the energy that leaked past the shield. Looking behind her, she noticed Surtros had been right behind and thus benefiting from her move too. She gives him a toothy smile and chuckles. "That could have been a bit worse. Yes, next time we'll have to plan on that."

Lora rescans the skeletal remains and finds the magical tooth. She rips it out and studies it closer. "There's magic in the pyramid too, careful."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll expend Magic Insight to ID the arrowhead then restart the power and head towards the pyramid.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Examining the tooth once more, Lora concentrates on its aura and the powers it exudes. It is one of the fabled _teeth of Dahlver-Nar_, this particular one binding powers of Savnok through strange pact magic!

*Spoiler: Teeth of Dahlver-Nar*
Show


Tooth of Dahlver-Nar (Savnok): Tome of Magic pg 77.

Replace one of your teeth with this item (1hp damage). After 24 hours you get the benefits & side effects of the item. Benefit: Move at normal speed in any armour or with any load. Fall under the influence of Savnok... :Small Big Grin: 

Amiyah knowledge Arcana (1d20+13)[*16*] Fail. Nothing more known

----------


## Cavir

Lora describes her insight on the arrow tooth. "As much as flying with heavy armor would be useful, it is at a price I will not pay. Who wants it?" She'll give it to whoever wants it.

She moves over to the pyramid to investigate the magic there.

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks in surprise as the creature's body explodes. Then back to the pyramid. Grinning at the tooth he looks back at the others, "Let's see what we have in here eh? I'll see about prising this lid off".

Getting his blade ready he seeks a crack that will allow him to wedge the lid off the pyramid to reveal the goodies within. 

*Spoiler: Checks*
Show


Search take 20
Str check (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The top section of the pyramid slides to one side. Inside is a mummified corpse bound with ceremonial cords. With its crumbling headress it seems some sort of priest or religious individual. Draped about its withered neck is a striking ceremonial golden necklace carved into intertwining shapes of bat and lizard. The body rests in a sea of thousands of ancient golden coins unfortunately the whole interior choked with disgusting foul mold tendrils that immediately burst clouds of vile choking fungoid spores all about!

*Spoiler: mummy rot death spores!*
Show

20ft burst of spores
Mummy rot, DC16 Fort to resist

Once again, everyone has a 50% chance of being nearby (1 is hit, 2 missed)
Lora (1d2)[*1*]
Connaught *1*
Amiyah (& Khalil?) (1d2)[*2*]
Tchinik (1d2)[*1*]
Surtros (1d2)[*1*]
Urol (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## razorback

As Connaught starts to pry the lid off of the pyramid, Tchinik's curiosity get the better of him as he saunters over to get a look.
"A bet to see if..." is all he gets out as a cloud erupts from the pyramid.  Turning and covering his mouth, a takes a few steps before clearing his nose and spitting whatever saliva was in his mouth.
"Dask!  I'm going to have the taste of wyvern dung in my mouth for a week!"

----------


## Kelvin360

Considering how everyone has been blundering into every possible trap since the minute they stepped into the dungeon, Surtros catches sight of the sarcophagus and follows the instinct to immediately raise his shield, crouching behind it with a 'this again?' look on his face as Connaught spills disease spores all over everything. "If that catches anyone we'd best hope it's not instantly lethal, because I didn't pray to have a removal available today."

----------


## Phasm

After the fiend's fiery explosion, Amiyah and her parrot are prudently staying well back of the pyramid. _FWUMP!_ The wizard immediately spins around and covers her face with the fabric of her voluminous sleeve, fishing in her pack for a veil. (Hey, just because she doesn't _have_ to wear it anymore doesn't mean that it can't be useful.) Tying the thin silk over her lower face, Amiyah turns back around. 

"Is that a mummy in there?" She takes a cautious step forward, standing up on her tiptoes to see better. "It _is!_ Oh gods, what if that was mummy rot, or some kind of deadly mold? Here, just a minute, I have a couple more veils and a scarf or two. If you have gloves, put them on before touching anything in there!" Amiyah rummages in her pack again. Mystra bless the wizard who invented bags of holding, she does not miss the days when she couldn't carry changes of clothing due to the weight.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The billowing cloud of dust and spores settles, thankfully none showing signs of being overcome by the ancient disease and transforming into a horrid mummy lord!

Looking again at the contents of the elaborate sarcophagus Lora quickly establishes that the golden necklace of bats and lizards is magical, and that the cavity is otherwise laden with solid gold coins!

*Spoiler: loot*
Show


the necklace is a strand of prayer beads with a single _bead of blessing_ - wearer can cast bless 1/day7,000gp  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Cavir

Lora breathes a small puff of flame to kill off any remaining spores. After handling the necklace, she hands it to Surtros and smiles. "A prayer bead of blessing. Yet another way you can help us all."

She then turns to Connaught and offers the arrow tooth. *"This seems to be your area of specialty."*

Looking at the large pile of gold. *"A pile to be loved by any dragon. Who has a magical bag that can carry all that?"* She'll tirelessly help load the gold.

----------


## Phasm

"I do!" Amiyah (still veiled, she's not taking any chances) swings her pack off her back and takes out a large bag. "Extradimensional storage space, the adventuring wizard's best friend."

----------


## Kelvin360

Some damned form of curiosity catches Surtros in its grasp and against his better judgment he shuffled forward to get a better look at the contents of the sarcophagus. When he does, he lets out a pained, somewhat hysterical laugh and crouches, leaning on his shield for support. "Oh, no, we're just looting a mummified priest from an ancient, hostile civilization. _Only good can come of this._"

Then Lora offers him the bead and he stares at it for a good while before taking it with a sigh. "I...fine, just...allow me a moment to perform the usual rites. Guidance, fancy, beggingforforgiveness, cancelling out the no-doubt numerous curses, and so on." He doesn't know who this ex-person worshipped in life, but requesting not to be smote for one's heresy is something that transcends most cultural boundaries. Requesting a burst of speed from Tymora in the event it rises from the grave to attack is just a bonus.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks on for a moment before dusting himself off.
"Maybe a little less haste in these situations?"  he says with a grin once he realizes everyone is ok.
"Ok, now we have a fancy bead.  Ready to keep going?"

----------


## DrK

Connaught grins, blowing the toxic dust out of his beard. "A good day eh... Plenty of nice trinkets when we get back to civilisation." The axe in hand he looks about carefully, "That floating orb of lightning flew away that way and that's the only way to go. Come on, lets head that way."

----------


## Cavir

Loradralsornux is amused by Surtros' hesitation and smiles. "Yes, good did come of it. Magic and gold, in this case. Bahamut and Tymora have big plans for us. No worries."

She heads to the next room with Connaught, activating her magic insight to scan the next room.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik gives Lora a very dry look with an arched eyebrow.
"Well, that maybe be all sunshine and daisies for the two of you, but what of us who choose to follow another path?" he says with a very serious look on his face before his face cracks into a crooked grin and a smile.   "I imagine Oghma has plans for me, too, otherwise I might have not lived this long.  That, and trusty friends to share the burden and luck.  And booty."
Still smiling, he looks around.  "Do you think this end of this path or do you suspect that there is a hidden chamber or passage about?" he says to no one in particular.

----------


## Phasm

Amiyah puts the _bag of holding_ back into her pack and swings it back onto her shoulders. She frowns as Connaught blows dust out of his beard; that can't be healthy. "We should make sure to wash both ourselves and our clothes before boarding the ship again, just in case that mummy dust turns out to be toxic or carrying disease." With that she turns to investigate the next corridor. "Just a moment, you two, let me check for traps first."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Search: (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Amiyah moves into the next room with Connaught & Lora, the others following. She searches the area around the varrangoin nest but finds nothing of concern, and nor does Lora when she scans for magic. The statues flanking the archway to the final room do bear some faint old carvings that indicate an ancient magical _wall of iron_ trap, but the mechanism has been triggered and the _wall_ obviously conjured in the previous area where you found it.

The only evident way forward is through the archway and into the room with the niches, ancient corpses and the yawning shaft...

----------


## Cavir

Lora chuckles and smiles with Tchinik's chiding. She scans the next room while Amiyah searches. "Now *this* looks like a trap but the only thing I can see is a triggered trap for the wall we smashed back there. It's tight quarters in here. If something attacks us, fall back to the last room to maximize our power." 

The dragonborn pauses to look at the decorated circular stone in the floor. Seeing the nest and figuring it was thus safe, she steps onto it and uses her morningstar to pick through the nest, looking for anything of interest.

"Those were pretty good size spiders. Nothing some flames can't handle if we come across more of them though."

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros gives the trap a suspicious glare. "Not to play the role of nag again, but I'm somewhat troubled by the idea that someone made it far enough to set this off, yet the treasure you just procured was still safe in its place. Are we on the trail of an ascetic archeologist?"

----------


## razorback

"Not to eager to see the spiders who made these, to be honest.  Never been a fan of those bugs." Tchinik says with a shudder.  "Not a nag, good Surtros, but a proper question.  Could have been the spiders that set it off, though I see no carcass.  Or, the spiders could have made off with the intrepid explorer."  He gives another, smaller, shudder before continuing.  "Either way, let us proceed with caution.  Looks like we have that way to go, unless we want to continue digging around here."

----------


## Phasm

"Perhaps the explorer simply didn't look hard enough to find the treasure, or they were only after a specific item." Amiyah frowns behind her veil. "Caution sounds like an excellent plan, though. There's no telling what might lie ahead."

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks at the dark passage and shakes his head. "It smells like a trap. Give my rocky friend here a torch and he shall lead the way. He can feel no pain and even if he is destroyed will merely return to the rock from where he was hewn." Connaught waits for the elemental to get a torch then will let the elemental lead the way by a good 10ft or so.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora sifts through the foul varrangoin nest but finds nothing of interest. The earth elemental moves forward into the final chamber, passing unobstructed between the statues and archway and pausing next to the shaft.

The rest of the party moves forward, similarly unimpeded as they join the little elemental. The shaft drops down into darkness, it's base out of sight far below. A few fist-sized spiders lurk about the walls of the shaft and you can smell a cold dank odor from below.

Niches containing ancient mummified bodies line the walls of the room and also the shaft as it drops away. There must be hundreds of them. Cradled in the arms of one of the uppermost corpses in the shaft you can see a glittering golden statuette carved to resemble a bat.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks at the golden bat creature, giving it a sideways glance.
"Does that just scream 'Touch me, I'm not cursed' to anyone else?" he gives a little shake of his head as sighs.  "Can anyone divine whether the statue radiates magic?"

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros snickers. "Oh, that might be cursed but the prayer beads weren't? I have a coin we can flip next time we want to do the cursed ancient items dance. Lora should be able to tell whether it's magic...but not necessarily whether the magic is hostile. On the bright side, if it contains a hex of the nonpermanent variety, I have a spell that can offer a second chance to whomsoever wishes to..." he suppresses the appropriately ironic cackling. "Test their luck."

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks about in wonder, "That's a big gold statue eh? How dobwe grab it!" looking at Lora he nods, "Any chance you can fly and get it, we can tie a rope to you if anything bad should happen? "

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks over the edge with her 60' darkvision and magic insight. "Yes, I can fly down there. The elemental could just move vertically along the rock and grab it, no? That would also let us see the reaction of the spiders too." She pulls out a silver piece. "Would someone cast Light on this? We'll drop it down and see what happens before we try it ourselves."

----------


## Phasm

"I would, but I can only maintain one light spell at a time." Amiyah taps her headband, currently radiating a greenish light. "Surtros, do you have the light spell prepared?"

----------


## DrK

> Lora looks over the edge with her 60' darkvision and magic insight. "Yes, I can fly down there. The elemental could just move vertically along the rock and grab it, no? That would also let us see the reaction of the spiders too." She pulls out a silver piece. "Would someone cast Light on this? We'll drop it down and see what happens before we try it ourselves."


Connaught grins at the dragon born, "Aye, that's true. My rocky friend, go fetch the giant gold statue. Wrap this rope around it so it don't drop into darkness." . 
He ties a nose in the silk rope, hammers a piton into the path by his foot and gestures the rocky beast to go and slide through the walls to fetch the gold.

----------


## Kelvin360

The priest shakes his head and rummages around for a copper instead, not one to use ten times the resources necessary. He's mostly silent save for the incantation that fills their immediate area with a golden glow, and doesn't wait to loose the coin into the abyss.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik peers at the statue for a bit before backing up.
"I'll keep an eye back here, make sure nothing sneaks up on us.  Don't be getting any curse, ok?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Surtros casts the softly glowing copper into the shaft. It plummets down for a second or two before _splish_ landing in the water at the bottom of the well 80 feet or so below. You can dimly make out the reflecting light of the coin twinkling in the water far below.

The little earth creature sinks into the flagstones at Connaught's bidding, soon after it's torso appearing from the shaft near the niche containing the golden statuette. It reaches out and grabs the dangling rope, tying it (hopefully) securely around the valuable item before disappearing and travelling back up to his master. 

With a few short tugs the glittering items breaks free from the rigid bony hands of the corpse and is swiftly hauled up to the waiting party. It is a fantastic treasure, it's lean and angular craftsmanship a striking depiction of a stylized bat. Rubies glitter in it's eyes and tiny slivers of pearl are affixed for teeth and fangs. Lora assesses the item for magic to see if anything else can be gleaned.

*Spoiler: Knowledge checks*
Show

All fail

*Spoiler: Magic insight*
Show

The bat statuette radiates a faint transmutation aura. On detailed study it appears to be some sort of key. That's all...


There doesn't seem to be anywhere further to proceed here.

----------


## Cavir

Lora handles the statuette some more. "Hmm. It is magical, some sort of key with faint transmutation, but I can't get more of read on it. Let's find what it unlocks. Look around here some more? Have the elemental check the bottom of the shaft? Was there something in the big statue in the other tunnel that this would fit into? "

----------


## razorback

"Maybe he can dig around a bit?  Perhaps a hidden room behind one of these walls or a collapsed area?" the Mulani offers as he shifts his stance a bit but keeping a tight grip on his spear.

----------


## Phasm

"Very possible, Tchinik. The gods know this place is old enough to have places cut off by collapsed walls or ceilings." For lack of anything better to do Amiyah starts examining the room around them, looking for hidden doors or traps.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Search: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## DrK

Connaught hefts up the statue grinning at the massive jewelled thing. "Its a good find eh? Aye, lest backtrack our steps slowly searching for something that'll fit this glittering monstrosity. Must be more." he looks at the little elemental and reaches into his bel pouch and tosses it a gold coin to nibble happily on. "Good lad eh... Have a look about through all the nearby walls eh. Looks for passages or holes or chambers." He pats it on its rocky head before watching it move out and then helping the others search for a key hole.

*Spoiler: Searc*
Show



(1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Kelvin360

Though not the most perceptive man himself, Surtros has a few tricks up his sleeve. Amiyah finds herself noticing the oddest things, suddenly but temporarily hyperaware of the shifted and out of place.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Divine Insight and then attempting Aid Another.

Divine Insight grants a +10 bonus to a skill check (in this case the Search check) and Aid Another offers another +2 if I roll 10 or higher.

(1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

You spend the next few hours searching the ruins from top to bottom, while Urol busies himself sketching and taking samples of the bugs and lizards that he comes across. Despite extensive searching by the elemental and with the aid of magic you are unable to find anything else of interest - a few minor collapsed areas but nothing that the statuette seems to interact with. 

Eventually the sun starts to dip low in the sky and shadows start to deepen in the jungle outside. It's time to make your way back to the ships before more basilisks rouse themselves from the ruins! The trip back to the _Sea Wyvern_ and _Blue Nixie_ is hot but uneventful and by the time you set foot on deck again you are exhausted and ready to relax. That evening you entertain the crew and passengers of both ships with tales of the fearsome creatures that you bested in the ancient ruined city of Tamoachan, and everyone listens in wonder at the tales of strange beasts and wondrous treasures. Urol pipes up now and then in his own odd way with comments about the growth of flora or the resilience of certain creatures - clearly he's excited to have been part of it despite his lack of interpersonal skills.

At the end of the evening Lavinia and the Jade Ravens return to the _Blue Nixie_ as everyone retires to their bunks, ready to set sail tomorrow for the nearby Tabaxi village of Renkrue which lies just off the coast of the mainland on the isle of Axuxal. Here you plan to restock once more before setting course due south to the fabled island kingdom of Nimbral.

----------


## Cavir

Dinner concludes and the dragonborn offers Bahamut's blessings (Endure Elements) to each who accept, including the crew, with encouragement for a job well done. As Lavinia and the others row back to the Blue Nixie Lora takes to the air and flies overhead, both to provide watch and to stretch her wings a bit. Coming back she circles around the ship then lands. Assured of watch being kept she calls it a night.

----------


## razorback

*Spoiler*
Show

Crap, I can't believe I missed you posting here, GF!


On the way back to the ship, everyone is a bit anxious to be back, Tchinik included.  He has not interest in being the meal, or statue, of one of those creatures.  He's jumpy the whole way back but noticeably relaxes when they spot the ships and practically sags once aboard, the weight lifted from him.  
Once cleaned up and a quick towel bath to remove the sweat and grime, he makes his way back to eat with the others.  While not particularly in the mood, the sleeping pallet calling to him, he does pipe in the tale of their adventures, giving each member of the group time to shine in the spotlight of the story, each a hero in their own right.  As food is eaten and drinks drunk, he feels better and, after a short time, stands and bows to the others as they heckle him a bit for going to sleep so early.
"No, no... no grandchildren.  At least, not yet." he says with a smile.  "But, rest I need.  I bid you all a good night and will see you bring and early." he makes his way back, removing the last of his armor and setting his spear and rapier nearby as he heads off to sleep.

----------


## DrK

Connaught enjoys the evening of drink and entertainment, sitting by Lirtith and describing many many of his companions heroic actions. The actions getting more outrageous and exaggerated with every tankard of grog.

Before he passes out he sets up the golden altar in their living space so everyone can admire it before turning in. 

*Spoiler: how many days?*
Show



How many days to the next village?

----------


## Kelvin360

Try as he might, Surtros just can't seem to find sleep on that first night, instead taking to pacing the deck at odd intervals. Occasionally he stops and rolls a few die in an attempt to amuse himself (though whether he correctly predicted any results is anyone's guess). He might be seen checking in with Amiyah or Lora a few times before they depart belowdecks for the night, gathering information on what divine spells they might need for their projects over the trip. Every so often his keen ears might pick up a slightly annoyed or bemused grumbling over why he isn't praying for guidance like a reasonable priest at this hour. 

"Well I know what the answer would be, for one: 'Figure it out yourself - what am I, your mother?' In all fairness, that would be my response as well. She has more important things to do than tell me what tomorrow's dinner will be."

----------


## Phasm

Much as usual, Amiyah spends her time on the ship with her nose buried in a book, talking about the fey with Skald ("How can I tell whether or not a creature is likely to be susceptible to the laughter spell? It didn't really work on that fiend..."), and sometimes attempting to be sociable with her comrades. She talks a little with Urol about strange and mysterious beasts, but finds his enthusiasm a bit wearing.

----------


## razorback

As they idle along, carried by both surf and wind, Tchinik seeks out Urol.
After some small talk, he asks "So, what do you make of the area we investigated?  The whole thing seemed... odd, to me."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The evening passes without incident, everyone sleeping soundly after the boisterous festivities. The ships set sail hugging the southern coast of Chult for the next few days. Everyone is in high spirits with the tales and trinkets from the exploration of Tamoachan fresh in your minds. Urol is content to pore over his specimens and sketches, while Lirith is constantly asking for blow by blow re-enactments of the battles. At Tchinik's questioning Urol responds "Odd? Nay, young 'un. The ruins of Tamoachan are simply a monument to a time of greatness that has since passed. We were fortunate to visit and see what evidence remained of the people of yesterday. A unique culture. And besides, look at all of these beetles I found! Why it will be ten times as exciting when we get to the Isle of Dread!"

Eventually the ships peel away south from the coast and cross a small channel to the island of Axuxal. The village of Renkrue sits at its eastern end, and you see the straw huts and a few wooden structures as you enter the small harbour. As the _Blue Nixie_ and the _Sea Wyvern_ anchor Lavinia speaks to you "We will stay here overnight while we trade some supplies and restock. It is a sleepy village, safe enough. Then we will head south across the open ocean. Our only stop between here and the Isle of Dread will be at the island kingdom of Nimbral."

*Spoiler: trading*
Show

You can do any minor trading here at Renkrue to the value of 200gp per item.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik smiles politely at the beetle comment.  "Well, after meeting a creature who can turn you to stone, I don't know how I feel about being ten times as excited."
Although he thinks that the conversation has run it's course, Tchinik continues to talk to Urol about this and that, indulging him in his beetle fascination.

Later, as the outlook spots the village, Tchinik gears up for town, though he doesn't really know of anything he needs.  Once Lavinia has spoken, he looks around at the others.
"I don't think I need anything, but looking around can't hurt.  Besides, not knowing when we will be on land again makes me want to makes sure I spend some time on it when the chance approaches.  I'll join anyone going, if for nothing more than company."

----------


## Cavir

Lora is interested in the tales the Urol has heard about the Isle of Dread but figures that can wait until they were closer. As the ship approaches the harbour she climbs the main mast to the top. She of course wanted to fly but wanted something, anything, of exercise to make up for being on the ship so long. Hanging onto the rigging she looked out across their destination. She started with the small village then took in the surrounding area from her perch, taking in the details and hoping to see something of interest. She had plenty of time to observe, sailing time was much slower than fighting time. She longed for a battle where she and her allies could conquer Bahamut's enemies.

Once the ship docked, the dragonborn leapt from her perch and glided, enjoying the freedom of the air. She passed over the Blue Nixie then circled seaward back toward the Sea Wyvern then landed on the dock as the others from the party disembarked. 

"Any ideas on what to do til we sail again? If anyone wants to spar on the beach that would be fun."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nothing to buy except some fresh rations as reserve.
If she saw anything from high up (Spot @ +14) she will bring that up before the above question.

----------


## DrK

Happy to see the shore the barbarian wades ashore waving a hand to invite his woman aboard ship to join him. Looking about he heads to the nearest inn or bar for some drinks and telling of tales and buying a couple of barrels of what passes for the islands beer of choice. Striding into the bar he bellows a loud "Barkeep. Ale, for me and my friends. And any that want to hear tales of adventure and daring" a gold coin flickers as he throws a pair of them to the barman "Let me tell of you the things we have seen and the beasts we have slain!" If there are some takers he'll launch into a loud and bombastic story telling of some of their adventures to date - mainly focusing on the adventures of his companions and down playing his own role in things. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Buying some beer and that's about it I think

Back on track - if I go Astaroth would anyone like an item crafted? With our limited gold reserves it may have to be small and cheap items.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The Chultan village is enjoyable enough. The people are very welcoming and eager to hear your stories of bravery and adventure. They are used to a variety of cultures passing through and are quite worldly - given their location many ships that round the peninsula stop here to resupply. The local fermented drink is not that bad after a few and mixed with sweet juices, and the villagers entertain with song and dance that draws everyone in to interact.

....................................

The stop is peaceful, and would be totally uneventful if it wasn't for an angry mob over villagers waving machetes and chasing a half-naked Indo Ishivin through the hard mud streets toward the gangplank in the early morning. Despite any private wishes you may have the scoundrel manages to outrun his pursuers and dashes on board as you are preparing to depart. The villagers halt at the wharf, shouting insults and waving weaponry  but otherwise content to taunt. "What? I simply offered to purchase one of the chieftain's daughters to accompany me for the boat ride. A bargain! Ungrateful cretins!". Captain Amella glowers at the indignant man but he is oblivious and shuffles off in a self-obsessed huff.

Once all is checked and secured the ships set sail for the long journey southwest to Nimbral.

....................................

The next three weeks are uneventful. The ships set sail away from the Chultan Peninsula into open waters. Strong currents challenge the helmsmen and the crew show their worth as able sailors. With little else to do you talk to the other passengers, relax and assist from time-to-time as you are able.

....................................

After the rolling monotony of the weeks at sea it is exciting when at last you hear Tavey the cabin boy cry out "Land a-ho!". Rising in the distance is the the Land of the Flying Hunt, the Sea Haven of Nimbral. The island nation does not disappoint with its naming as when your ships get closer a small group of flying creatures start to become visible, flying out to investigate your vessels. As they approach you see they are mighty winged pegasi, graceful white winged horses. Atop each pegasi is a splendid knight wearing incredible spired and fluted plate armour fashioned from rainbow-hued glass. The wondrous group circles the ships several times evidently making sure that you do not pose an immediate threat. Eventually they depart, flying in formation lances held high. 

Your ships continue to close in on the islands and you see the small port city of Rauthaven rising up the terraced cliffs from the warehouses and fishing boats below.

----------


## Kelvin360

Unsubstantiated rumors begin to circulate the ship that an unnamed someone apparently found an unscrupulous fellow willing to purchase Indo at a 'bargain' as well, funnily enough. Not that anyone knows whether the deal went though - one more thing to keep the boy on his toes.

Surtros turns down Lora's offer of outright sparring (both know full well how that one would turn out) but he does manage to procure several stacks of clay plates to use as target practice for her breath weapon. Keeping her aim sharp and all that. In between throws he would occasionally position himself 'in the way' to make it more difficult. He doesn't seem to mind a singe or three, faith in her abilities or her flame-resistant aura keeping him from flinching. As always, there's time afterwards for a quiet moment laying against the beach, listening to lapping waves and pointing out drifting stars.

===

Though conspicuously quiet for a while, the priest is one of the first to voice what he assumes is the first thing on everyone's mind after their impromptu inspection.

"No, don't worry, it's not just you. Speaking as someone from a merchant family even *I* thought that was ostentatious. I imagine Indo would agree with me, but the view is so poor from up his rear end he most likely didn't even see them, poor fellow."

----------


## razorback

Tchinik spends most of his time as they leave village trying to keep people's spirits from flagging, giving them rhymes upon the open ocean.  He spends more time trying, when not entertaining, with Urol, gaining what knowledge he can gleen from him.

Once landfall, is called out, he pats Urol on the shoulder as he says stands erect, back cracking audibly.  "Come.  A new sight to see, otherwise that lad wouldn't be sounding like a gaggle of geese." with that he makes his way above deck, feeling stiff but the site of land, and then the fantastic flying creatures, puts a smile on his face.
"Ah, I feel as if I could jump into the ocean and swim the rest of the way there." he says to no one in particular.
As Rauthaven comes into view, he smiles even larger.  "I hope they have more than hard tack and fish to serve.  My pallet could use a big, red steak fresh from the slaughter.  Any more of these sea rations and I would go mad, I think."

----------


## Cavir

*Loradralsornux*

It was a relief to spend time off the ships at Renkrue. Practice time with Surtros wasn't quite what she was hoping for but she was still happy for it. She was sure Surtros was better with weapons than her but she failed in convincing him of that. The blasts of fire and ice attracted some of the locals, particularly the younger folk. Knowing he was protected from her flames she ended their session with a full on blast of fire at Surtros, burning away the seaweed on the beach but leaving the cleric unharmed. She waved an open hand towards Surtros then with a smile took to the air, giving him the full adulation of the impromptu audience.

Flying over the island village was wonderful. She wished her mentor Carizdolak could see what Lora had become thanks to her years of mentoring. Maybe some day she could make it back there for a visit.  More so she desired her wings developing more so she could fly as much as she wanted and to find some spawn of Tiamat to battle. She knew her wings would come in time with practice. As to spawn, she had assumed much more battle and perhaps even death by now when she began the ritual of transformation. She had found a strong band of allies to fight with no matter what Evil they found. She had full faith in her Father though she was still curious what plans were for her. The ship's stops were primarily places of peace. Maybe that was the lesson- that there is plenty of Good out there worth fighting for. She nodded to herself then descended to join the others for dinner.

.............................................

Lora was already on board helping the crew prep the ship when the mob came chasing Indo. He made it on board and survived the captain's glare, but just before heading inside the dragonborn lands between him and the doorway. She keeps her wings spread wide, towering over him even without the expanse of wings. She glares at him up close with her dragonborn toothy face. "You realize if you ever want to return home these people will great you the same way you left them? When we reach our final destination how do you expect to survive a week if there isn't a single soul that doesn't despise you? The only thing you have is your name and your money. Your name means nothing there besides making you a target. Every brigand there will want to slash your throat and take all that gold. And that will be the end of Indo Ishivin, known only for being the biggest Ishivin failure ever. If you want to avoid that you need to make yourself tolerable. I suggest you start by giving some respect to people on board this ship. You never know when some might decide to trade you off to some pirates if they hate you so. Think long and hard what you can do to change their minds before that situation comes to be."  She glares at him for a bit more, trying to figure him out. Raptoran culture would never allow one to reach adulthood with that level of selfishness. She folded her wings, turned, then went back to helping the crew set sail.

.............................................

Tavey's cry of "Land a-ho!" got Lora excited for at least a temporary end to being ship bound. She flew up to the top of the mast and held on to the rigging as was normal for her. With her draconic eyesight she is probably the first to pick out the pegasi and riders.  She stood tall with wings spread wide in greeting as they circled. She did not take to the air so as to not cause concern. The patrol circled then headed back. She watched them fly off and noticed where they went to. She nodded and smiled to herself. "Another place for Good." Lora then glided back down to the deck to help prepare for reaching land.

----------


## DrK

Connaught

The barbarian stares darkly at Indo, avoiding the noble as much as possible. A passing threat to feed him to the sea weighed down with an anchor a loudly spoken threat. 

The three weeks with Lora are pkeseantvaa he realises he is growing more and more attached to the young noble women. One evening he looks carefully at her - "Why have you come on this trip. Really? I know it's better with you but it grows more dangerous...."

-------

At the "land ho" he runs on deck to see the flying horses. A grin "Valkyries! By the gods, they are magnificent. How hard would it be to train one do you think?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ships pull in to the docks and berth at the town of Rauthaven, the crew busy with their chores excited smiles on their faces. Lirith standing bold and proud next to Connaught, her red hair whipping in the wind, explaining confidently her plans to make a name for herself as an adventurer and hero fighting fearsome beasts across all lands.

You disembark, Lavinia advising that several days will be spent here before the next and most gruelling stage of the voyage across open seas to the southern isle. The slender dark-haired folk of the port city taverns are simple an pleasant enough, all heavily reliant on the sea for survival and full of many tales and superstitions as might be expected. More than a few of the city folk show signs of elvish heritage and both human and half-elf seem to get on with each other without any issue. Moving up through the terraced city the interior of the island stretches away beyond the city, fields and grasslands rolling gently away to the heavily forested interior.

You spot several more of the fantastical knights and majestic pegasi, but only from afar. It seems they don't mix much with the common city populace and aren't responsible for policing internal civil and criminal conflicts but only external threats.

*Spoiler: stuff*
Show

So a few days in Nimbral. You can do any crafting or purchasing you wish (run any expecnsive items past me).

Is there anything else that you wish to do before departing onward?]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik spends the next few days in town, getting a feel for it and its people.  While he has a good memory for stories and what not, he decides that it might not be enough and seeks out a business that can provide him what he needs.  After some time spent searching and then haggling, he leaves with several vials of ink, some ink pens and a couple of empty journals to keep track of their journey.
Once the items are properly stowed, he sees if anyone wants to join him at the local drinking establishments.  He goes to the owner and offers his services for free drinks for him and his companions, regaling the patrons with stories he has heard, most probably new to these seafaring folk.  While the drinks are provided, he only drinks enough to keep his voice while performing.
*Spoiler*
Show


Perform check
(1d20+14)[*34*]


He tells the tales of the Dales, knowing the elven presence would appreciate the tale of beating back the drow incursions.  He spends much time on the epic poems and, at the end, gives a bow, before joining his companions for some real drinking.
While slightly hungover the next day, he spends the next few days telling tales.  The last night he even intertwines some of their own adventures into his poems, having begun crafting one of their adventures.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros isn't idle either, though obviously in a much less spectacular fashion than the party's bard. While Tchinik is making his way up the social latter, the priest is making sure whispers are making their way to the right ears. They inform the spectators and important minds exactly who the man sailed into town with. With any luck, the same goodwill he's bartering into free mead and adoring crowds will begin to trickle its way throughout the party ladder. Although oddly enough, even after all that nobody seems to know who Indo is. Strange. Must have slipped his mind.

If he's not playing 'I know that guy', he's off plying certain folk with a professional drinking atmosphere and quiet, inquisitive conversation. He doesn't want the townsfolk answering his questions, but rather a more cynical sort. Therefore, it's fellow merchants he's chatting up, browsing wares, haggling prices, and asking about the local attractions. Reading between the lines, he's most interested not just in the frequency and safety of the local shipping routes, but the story behind those ostentatious knights. More importantly, how worrisome they should be for a stranger to local customs.

If there's time left after all that, he might try and seek out a relatively public gambling den (anything too underground might be dangerous for a newcomer). Somewhere people are always happy to see a priest of Tymora. Also somewhere folk are particularly chatty after attributing a large win to the presence of Lady Luck. Not that he'd be allowed to influence a game of chance. Not that he necessarily needs to TELL anyone that.

Furthermore, he's sure to keep a few lesser restorations on hand for a few nights. If he can pay Tchinik for his performances by alleviating those hangovers, it's really the least he can do.

----------


## Cavir

Lora spends her time primarily staying with the group in the evening, especially with Tchinik's tavern tales. As the locals tell their tales she keeps an ear open to stories relating to their destination or of dragons, good or evil. If she hears of any she encourages more details to be told. If asked she gladly tells tales of her time with her dragon mentor before she joined the group, the DragonFall war, and her glorious father Bahamut. She asks if any had ever seen a Dragonborn before, hoping to learn about others of her kind.

The first morning she takes out the golden statuette they recovered and try again to identify what power it holds. If its secrets remain then she'll suggest to Surtros to find out how much it is worth. 

Daytime she does take advantage of the beautiful tropical weather. She gets in her daily flying practice. Even though she is limited in flying through the course of a day, given the chance she'll interact with the pegasi flyers, celebrating the fight for Good.  In the town she doesn't hide her Bahamut given abilities. In fact she cheerfully puts them on display to promote Bahamut and maybe even inspire one to become Dragonborn someday. She'll spar with anyone interested. Win or lose, all benefit.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The next few days are enjoyable. Time is spent in the shops and taverns of the small port city, mixing with the locals and sharing tales of each others cultures. The local tongue is Halruaan but they all speak passing trade Common in a thick southern accent. The Nimbrese are simple folk and well entertained by Tchinik at his nightly sessions of storytelling. You even manage to wander/ fly outside Rauthaven for a time, visiting some of the nearby coastal villages and seeing from afar the delicate fairytale castles that the Knights of the Flying Hunt dwell in, dotted about the forests and countryside.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The other passengers come ashore as well, with Urol quickly off to explore the woods and fields about the town. He returns with sketches of deer and tales of wilder creatures such as owlbears found in the deep forest. Lirith and Skald also wander the town and countryside, separately. The warrior woman perusing the blacksmiths and searching for monstrous foes but frustrated by finding little to test her mettle. Indo has his servants bring his prize horse Thunderstrike out from the hold and canters about for a few hours before becoming bored, although thankfully this is at least some respite from his whining about the food, accents and smells in the town. Captain Amella and Lavinia spend much of their time refitting and resupplying the ships, while the Jade Ravens are often spotted at different taverns about town. 

As time to depart draws near, Skald approaches Amiyah. "This is my place, for now". He explains his intention to remain on Nimbral for the time being and explore the place and people further as he contemplates the future. "Please do search me out if you are in these island lands again" he says warmly, his reserved manner threatening to crack.

With everything complete, anchors are raised and sails unfurled as the _Blue Nixie_ and _Sea Wyvern_ depart the island nation on the final stage of the journey across open sea to the Isle of Dread far to the south!

----------


## razorback

As everyone is getting to depart, Tchink looks as shocked as anyone at Skalds decision to stay.
"Fare you well, friend.  I admit..." he says as he looks longingly back at the city "that this city has a charm... a magic to it and I understand the appeal.  I envy you my friend.
  I hope our journey cross again." he then takes his leave after shaking hands, walking up to the ship with a mixed look on his face.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

After spending so much time on Nimbral Connaught is sad to see to be leaving the small island and the sites and sounds and the flying pegasus knights. Connaught spending some time with Lirrith spends the rest drinking and brawling in equal measure before boarding the ship once more. The slight pang of sadness soon replaced by the thrill of the "new" as the Nixie cuts through the waves and Connaught paces the deck staring out at the blue ocean.

----------


## Kelvin360

As it so happened, most of Surtros' efforts weren't for naught, as he managed to strike up a conversation with a materials merchant from 'out of town' who seemed more than willing to provide a sizable discount on the items he needed for a personal project. Some hours later, he visited Connaught and Tchinik in between rounds of drink and explained his plan - after that, the priest (and to a lesser extent, the barbarian) was quite scarce for the rest of their stay. When he finally stepped back aboard the ship, however, it was in a fresh, resplendent suit of gleaming full plate. The side-plates were modified with some added, decorative scale mail that was reminiscent of either a coat of gold coins or the blessing of a gold dragon, depending on your point of view. His left gauntlet now bore the holy symbol of his special coin, no longer on an amulet but inlaid into the magical steel. On the other, a softly pulsating blue crystal that seemed to lighten his step whenever he approached water.

His contributions weren't limited to his appearance, however, as Tchinik found out when they were underway. Finding him abovedecks, Surtros presented the bardic warrior with a sturdy box, along with a comment about appreciating his trust in the results. Soon enough, Tchinik would find that his old garb and shield had been enhanced beyond their already fine quality, and a few additionald etails had been added. Woven into the leather and chain links were various pictographs, apparently depicting moments from the adventures they'd had together - a cavern of diseased, a flaming cart ridden by an acrobat assassin, bullywugs falling under song and spell, all a hydra's heads being severed by a single cleaving axe, and a temple lit by a gleaming golden idol, among others. Most are either turned inward or relatively innocuous, so as to serve their purpose without making the bard look like a walking mural to anyone not watching closely.

----------


## Cavir

Lora says her farewell to Skald. "Sorry to hear that. I doubt your archery skill will be tested much here. Best of luck and may Bahamut guide your way."

With the ships shoving off, the dragonborn gets a look at Surtros' crafting achievements. "Impressive!" Better prepared to face our enemies, and looking even more like the heroes we are!" She takes a closer look at Tchinik's new armor. She was amazed at the idea and efforts, while itching for the group to face new dangers to be worthy of adding to the armor.

The docks cleared, Lora takes to the skies, spiraling upward then landing on the top of the main mast. She gazes on the town from up high, then turns and looks out to the sea ahead of them.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The two ships plow through the sea, the island kingdom of Nimbral fading into the distance to the north as the twin vessels forge their way southward. Before too long you are in open ocean all sight of land having faded away. All about is the vast expanse of blue green water punctuated only by your sister ship the _Blue Nixie_ and a pod of curious porpoises that dart and dance about the hulls.

Life continues without incident for several days. Captain Amella runs a tight ship and the crew quickly fall back into their well-practised routines after their time ashore. Urol keeps largely to himself scrawling notes and sketching his latest collection of bugs and beetles from Nimbral. Indo too is hardly seen as he works his way through a fresh collection of wines purchased on the island. The rest of you help out or keep out of the way as you all head further and further south away from civilisation.

One evening as you share a meal you feel a discernible shift in the creaking rolling movement of the ship. Captain Amella pops her head in a short time later "Storm's coming. It's going to hit pretty hard. Best you find somewhere safe to wait it out." Crew rush about preparing for the coming chaos as the winds begin to whip about and the waves increase to small hills. The _Sea Wyvern_ and the _Blue Nixie_ move farther apart so as to avoid any chance of collision in the storm. The winds and seas intensify and for many hours you are tossed about, thankful only that the _Blue Nixie_ seems sturdy and large enough to withstand complete disintegration. Shattering and curses from Indo indicates that his remaining wines are not so lucky and his horse whinnies in terror from it's place in the hold.

The next morning the worst has past. The skies are grey but the winds and waves are much calmer. Captain Amella stands next to the helmsman taking bearings. "We're still on course" she states matter-of-factly. It's only then that you gaze about and notice that the _Blue  Nixie_ is nowhere to be seen.

----------


## Kelvin360

Though multitalented for a merchant, Surtros discerns he is better served out of the way than trying to help steer the ship through the storm. Throughout the worst of it, her prays fervently for Tymora to guide them to safer waters, and when the wind and rain began to die down, he was almost certain his prayers had been answered.

Until he noticed something...out of place.

"It's always something. Captain, I might be able to give us a general course toward the _Nixie_ with the proper prayers later tonight, assuming the ship is not warded from simple divinations. If it is, or it is too far away..." He doesn't finish the thought, not that he has to.

----------


## Cavir

As the word gets out about the Blue Nixie, Lora quickly climbs the mast for the best view aboard the ship. With a crew mate already up there doing the same, she scans the horizon in all directions then takes to the air for the view from a different vantage. She gets some added height then glides a lot while scanning, trying to keep her wings from getting tired out quickly. She spirals outward around the ship, keeping it always in sight.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, unlike the others, doesn't fare the storm well.  He spends part of it tied to a beam with a bucket near by, his face green, as the to and fro motion takes its toll on his last meal.
Once the storm subsides, he falls to his pallet and tries to sleep, body still in turmoil.  Head pounding, he tries to keep as steady as possible as he hears a commotion above deck.  As it gets louder, he realizes that he isn't going to be able to sleep it off and rises, a bit unsteadily at first, as he makes his way up just in time to see Lora take flight.
Getting a sense of what is going on, he shakes his head as he leans against the railing.  "How long was the storm.  I completely lost track of time." he asks no one in particular.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught stands on deck after the storm has cleared. Salt crusted in his beard as the wind and waves had flogged him mercilessly. He wrapped his hands around the flask of rum and took a deep gulp, the liquid burning his throat. His hands were red raw and blistered from where he'd been pulling on the ropes and sails during the long night of the storm. Looking about he listen's the cry of the crow's nest. "Gods damn it. Waukeen's luck on them I hope the _Nixie_ has not been loss. A bugger if it has."

He looks towards Amiyah, Surtros and Lara. "Anything from the sky there our winged friend? And what about the pair of you? ANy magics that could help ascertain if the _Nixie_ has been lost or not?" Looking into the distance he just points. "Aye, best we continue to sail the course that was laid out for us. If the gods smile upon them they'll meet us at the next landfall." He strides down the decks towards the Captain. "Cap'n. What's the plan then, you happy that we can be doing a good job and keep to the charts that Miss Lavinia laid out for us."

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the crew set about repairing the minor damage and continuing to sail the vessel, the rest of the passengers emerge. Indo & his manservants, Lirith and Urol all looking a little worse for wear as they feebly clutch the railings next to Tchinik.

Lora takes to the skies, searching the horizons for any sign of the _Blue Nixie_. There is none. Just a wide 
expanse of open water for as far as you can make out.

Captain Amella turns to Connaught and fixes him with her no-nonsense look. "Aye, if there's no sign of them we carry on. The Lady's instructions are to press on to Farshore on the Isle and rendezvous there, if they're even still afloat. We carry on."

*Spoiler: Next*
Show

Did Surtros have a cunning plan that you'd like to consider? Otherwise I'll push on...

----------


## DrK

Connaught

The barbarian looks at the noble with a grim smile and mutters to his friends. "With Lavinia away any chance you think we could push those ones overboard eh?" Louder he nods at the Captain. "Sounds good Captain. Aye feel like we'll have adventure and loot to share eh lads!" Happy he wanders around the deck, axe in hand swinging it happily as he runs through a few basic drills to keep his skills sharp.

----------


## razorback

"You're the captain and your orders stand, but I agree.  Separated in the storm, the best tack is to keep on and meet up later.  Not much we can do to track them down amongst this great expanse of water.  With trusty navigators, we shall meet at the chosen point."  At Connaught comment, he eyes Indo with a wicked grin.  "I would keep your comments to yourself.  It's pretty hard to swim to shore when you can't see it.  Even harder to do it after someone throws your horse on you." he says with this back to the man as he walks away, albeit a bit unsteadily.

----------


## Cavir

The winged dragonborn uses the winds to stay aloft while circling occasionally letting out a burst of flame in case the other ship can see it. Eventually she glides down to the ship's deck. She shakes her head somberly. If no other ideas come up she heads to the bow and spreads her wings, feeling the wind pass over them as the ship continues on.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros expected as much, but it hardly set him at ease. He leaned against a mast and watched Connaught perform his drills as he thought through the situation. He felt a certain surety that the gods hadn't forsaken them just yet, but would that protection apply to the _Nixie?_ In the worst case scenario, what other alliances would they need to secure in order to bridge the gap Lavinia would leave behind? There was an ill wind in the air, that much was certain, and something seemed liable to give soon. If he hazarded a guess, it would involve cabin fever and Indo, which would be a shame not because he was useful (yet) but because the only thing with fewer uses was a noble corpse. He'd have to keep a closer eye on the crew to make sure no rash measures were taken. He'd memorize an extra _hold person_ and tie the little runt up in the belowdecks himself if he had to. For his own safety, of course.

Strange. Such uncertainties never bothered him before. And, in a way, the fact that he had something to worry about was quite comforting on its own.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eager as you are to locate the _Blue Nixie_ there is no sign of the vessel or the crew. Reluctantly Captain Amella orders the _Sea Wyvern_ to continue on it's course south across the open ocean to the arranged rendezvous Isle of Dread. Several days pass and despite your best endeavors there has been no further evidence of the fate of Lady Lavinia and her ship in the wide expanse of overcast ocean.

As the grey dawn breaks on the fifth morning, burning fitfully through the monring fog to light the sea, something seems strange about the waters below. They seem almost solid, as if the sea had formed some strange sort of skin. The air seem dead as well, and the sails hang limp, Heavy with moisture from the receding fog.

Finally, the mist begins to clear, and what is unveiled is not the gently rolling vista of the sea but a wet green field of weed. The swath of dirty green stretches flatly in all directions. To the stern it extends for perhaps half a mile, beyond which  lie the open waters of the mocking sea. In all other directions the weed extends to the horizon. Trapped within its vice are dozens of other long-dead ships, their hulls protruding from the sargasso at odd angles, masts askew, sails hanging in tatters. One such ship lies only six hundred feet to the port, and it seems to be in better shape than the others. Perhaps most unnerving though is neither the sight nor smells of of so much sun-baked seaweed. It is the unnatural silence, for the thick choking green has robbed the _Sea Wyvern_ even of the strangely comforting sound of water lapping against her hull. It is not healthy silence. It is the silence of a graveyard.

*Spoiler: Knowledge check - Tchinik*
Show

The swath of seaweed is a sargasso, a treacherous patch of vegetation often driven by storms only to collection regions of the ocean that even the winds and current seem to fear. Sailor's speak of "Journey's End" and talk of it in hushed tones - rumours of a living island that appears from the mists after a storm. This living land is said to have a back soul that fuels the hunger of the creatures rumored to live within its green embrace.

Journey's End is one of the seas more terrible blights, and is said to be able to crush ships in it's grip. Its children are awful creatures formed of the weed itself, and are said to rise by night to slake their hunger upon any their green mother has caught in her grasp.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

the barbarian looks down at the massed piles of weeds and looks at the others. "Aye lads. It don't look good does it." Climbing the mast a little he looks down at the mass of weed and leaves. "Captain. does it burn Captain? Or do we cut our way out." Embracing the sea spirit that he has been binding for so long he vaults lightly off the deck landing with a light splash on the water, his axe pulled out and prodding at the thick weeds relying on the power of Euroynome to keep himself afloat on the weeds. The cold iron hammer not useful against the mass of weeds.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Landing on the heavy mat of seaweed with a damp _squelch_ Connaught finds it relatively solid. Salty water pools about his ankles but he can move about without too much difficulty.

*Spoiler: movement mechanics*
Show

The sargasso counts as difficult terrain so 2x movement cost, no charging, and +5 DC to tumble checks.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks at the patch for a few moments, dread creeping into his mind as he recalls the stories told by sailors, both drunk and stone-cold sober.
Gather the others, speaks in a low voice as to not disturb the others.
"This seaweed stuff is called Sargasso, a treacherous patch of vegetation often driven by storms only to collection regions of the ocean that even the winds and current seem to fear. Journey's End, from what I've heard of tales and rumors, is something like a living island with the black soul of a demon.  Strange creatures live upon it, feeding off everything they can get their hands on.  If this be Journey's End, it is a terrible thing to come across.  It is said to be able to crush ships in its grip and I fear for Blue Nixie and her crew.  If they were caught, the island is said to turn it's victims into some dark creature made of the seaweed itself, feeding off anything they can catch and drawing it into the green maw of the island itself, only increasing its numbers.  We have much to fear if this is what we have stumbled across.  If the Blue Nixie has been caught, it's crew has succumbed to the dark powers the inhabit this blight upon the sea.  Any of our former friends, if seen, cannot be counted upon." he says with dread in his voice.

----------


## Cavir

Lora joins everyone else on board looking outwards. Connaught jumps down to the seaweed. She calls out to him. "Connaught, is that your gift to walk on water or is it that firm down there? Fire is a good question."

The dragonborn leans over the ship railings and breaths a blast of fire into the seaweed away from Connaught and anything flammable related to the ship.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Holy loot jackpot Batman! All those ships abandoned in place.  :Small Big Grin: 

Fire Aura on. 30' fire blast.
(3d8)[*15*] Fire

----------


## Kelvin360

"I _damned_ should have prayed for _damned_ Remove _damned_ Curse, shouldn't I." Surtros draws a bag of powdered silver from his belt and calls down to Connaught. "Connaught! I'd as soon ward your mind from possession and control before you venture too far, if you're going to be scouting this place forward."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian nods to Sutros coming back to the side of the ship. Euronyme's Hammer appearing his grasp as he does so. "Who wants to come with e and investigate that nearby boat? The one that doesn't look to rotten.
 Maybe a clue or some ideas there that could free us from this vile filth?" Looking back up on deck he calls to his "woman". "Can you climb up to the crow's nest. See if you can see anything interesting looking within sight of here."

Spitting at the sea weed he shakes his shaggy head.  Tchinik spoke true. This place has the feel of a dark and cursed thing. We must be careful."

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros moves in a circle around the barbarian, splashing silver at his feet as he moves. "Parables 2:18 - The choice made freely is holy. The choice forced unjustly is anathema." A shimmering golden barrier flashes to life around Connaught, then fades into an almost-imperceptible mirage as it sets to work defending his mind and body from intrusion for the next six minutes. "I may as well go. If someone needs healing it'll be there and not here. And when we inevitably somehow stumble upon a vast treasure trove I'll be on hand to tell you its market value."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora leans over and breathes a blast of fire at the surrounding weed. The damp morass of seaweed bubbles and pops under the intense flames, but observing afresh any damage seems superficial. In fact, you wonder if the weed may have subtly increased its hold over the _Sea Wyvern_ as you were distracted, the ropy strands not quite growing before your eyes but almost seeming so.

Lirrith clambers up to the crows nest and surveys the scene. After a few moments she shouts down "It clogs the waters east as far as I can see. Lot's of wrecks. This here heap of timber is the only big one close by."

Driven by curiosity you prepare yourselves and make for the nearby wreck accompanied by Lirith. Strange currents swirl in the puddles around your feet and the feeling of walking is quite disorienting as if the fronds of the weed itself were stirring. Nearing the wreck you see it is strangled with weeds and vines, almost as if immense green claws hold the ship in their grasp. In many places the caravel, a ship hauntingly similar to the _Sea Wyvern_, has been torn apart by the vegetation's rampant growth. A plate near the stern gives the vessel's name - _Rage_.

----------


## Cavir

Lora eyes the area she blasted with disappointment. "Fire on that stuff is a bad idea. Looks like it thrives on heat. I'll try freezing cold on it away from the ship. I wouldn't want to be walking on it that much. Someone drag Urol out here. Hopefully he'll have more insight since this is the kind of thing he likes."

The dragonborn climbs the main mast and scans all around. Perhaps her dragon enhanced sight along with her flying goggles will find something more. She then jumps off, soaring above Connaught and Lirith towards the next closer ship. As she nears the Rage, she calls out form above *"AHOY!"*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, deeply unsettled by both the rumors and the encounter with the flora, walks gingerly with his spear out in front of him.
"Alright, Connaught, I'm with you.  Let us be about this quickly.  Maybe we can find some survivors with a bit of information that might help... or some loot.  Either way, quickly is better in my opinion." he says with a grimace on his face.

----------


## Kelvin360

"And to think we might have used a druid of all things," Surtros remarked, his face twisting into a deeper grimace with every soggy step he took in his plated boots. Uncertain of what they may find, he keeps to the back, but very close to the rest of them. Should the worst come to pass, a quick healing spell or _resurgence_ might be necessary.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Emboldened by the blessings from his friends the barbarian leaps onto the rage and pauses, a massive cold iron hammer appearing from nowhere within his hand as he embraces Euorynme's gift. His feet and hands leaving damp patches over the deck as he climbs aboard. He stamps on the deck a few times to make sure its not too rotten before striding towards the stern castle where he thinks the Captain's cabin must have been,

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol is indeed found with a collection of jars of sargasso weed. Intently studying the slimy stuff he mutters "Yes yes. I sure am looking at it. Fascinating, really. It's alive and constantly growing at infinitesimal pace. See if you can bring back any more samples from your investigations." He settles himself down again evidently not going anywhere for the time being as he experiments.

Circling the _Rage_ Lora cries out but only silence answers her. Connaught is first aboard, the decks wreathed in slippery seaweed and swathes of thick green mucus. The timbers are rotted and squelch nastily underfoot. Smashed gear lies about the wrecked deck and amid the weed and detritus you note signs of combat - large patches of dried blood, a broken rapier blade wedged in the mast, smashed barricades. An upturned cauldron still has a small pool of oil within and littering the deck about it are several dozen burnt-out torches. 

Doors lead down below deck. You can see from here that they have been barred but that nevertheless they are smashed and breached. A broken ballista peeks out of the gap. Alternatively a large hole has been smashed through the hull on the far side and also leads below decks.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, following Connaught lead, makes his way to the top deck.  As the huge northerner makes his way to the rear, Tchinik circles to the right, spear out, as he looks for any sign of life.
Seeing the blood splats, he keeps his eyes keen as he moves around, motioning to the others to take the other side of the ship as he moves quietly.

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks over at Tchinik nodding, "Well spotted. Anyone got some light to toss in ahead of me?" once some light is ready he looks in and leaps through the gash in the hull, axe ready to chop anything that leaps out at him.

----------


## Kelvin360

"Well seeing as it can be unsummoned, and you won't be sneaking about anytime soon..." Surtros taps the head of Connaught's massive hammer, invoking a golden, torchlike glow into the object, and then standing back to let the luminescent barbarian take the lead.

----------


## Cavir

Lora lands on a lower spar. Activating her magic insight she looks downward, possibly sensing magic in the decks below. "Hold up." She steps off the spar and glides down to the deck with the others. "The darkness doesn't bother my sight. I'll go first." 

The dragonborn steps up to the breached door and peers inside with both her darkvision and magic insight. If no apparent threat, she steps through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any results from magic insight?
Spot (1d20+14)[*30*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora scans the area but detects no magical auras. Stepping through the broken doorway she descends a brief stairway to the quarters below followed by Connaught, and the others. A few items of smashed furniture are strewn about the room, and light spills in from the large hole in the hull that you had already observed from outside. The tilted floor creaks and groans occasionally as the sargasso bed outside undulates slightly, but other than that gently noise there is silence.

"What d'ya think happened to everyone?" mutters Lirith nervously, clutching her falchion.

Across the room is another doorway, open. Inside you can see a better furnished cabin, perhaps that of the captain. An old journal or notebook is visible resting on a table within.

----------


## Cavir

Lora points out the journal on the table but doesn't take it herself. "The sea grass likes fire and it seems this crew tried using it for defense. When we get back outside I'll see how it likes freezing cold. Doesn't explain what made that hole in the hull. That book may have some answers." She scans the captain's cabin with her magic insight then moves on exploring the insides of the ship.

----------


## DrK

> Lora scans the area but detects no magical auras. Stepping through the broken doorway she descends a brief stairway to the quarters below followed by Connaught, and the others. A few items of smashed furniture are strewn about the room, and light spills in from the large hole in the hull that you had already observed from outside. The tilted floor creaks and groans occasionally as the sargasso bed outside undulates slightly, but other than that gently noise there is silence.
> 
> "What d'ya think happened to everyone?" mutters Lirith nervously, clutching her falchion.
> 
> Across the room is another doorway, open. Inside you can see a better furnished cabin, perhaps that of the captain. An old journal or notebook is visible resting on a table within.


Connaight pats Lirith on the shoulder. "Something bad aye. Something bad definitely happened here. But we'll be fine I reckon. WHatever did for these guys is long gone."  He glances at the book unable to read the writing. "Can one of you learned folk have a read of that?"

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, nervous for his own reason, just nods at Connaught.  Moving cautiously into the room, he picks up the book and walks out, moving back above deck, as he reviews the book.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Tchinik reaches for the journal the sodden floorboards twist and buckle. He leaps back, grabbing the edge of the doorway for safety as the rotted floor of the room collapses down onto the underlying sargasso bed in the hold 5 feet below sending the journal spinning off to float in a briny puddle.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros gives the missing floor an icy glare and holds an arm up. "Absolutely not. No. I've heard this story before. Tchinik, if you want to go down there and retrieve it, I insist that we support you with a rope despite the small distance, so that Connaught can pull you up if something goes wrong. The devilweed or something equally sinister might not appreciate the commotion we're making."

----------


## Cavir

The commotion causes Lora to turn back to the group. "Rope? I've got that and better." She pulls out her silk rope. One end is secured to an exquisite grappling hook in the shape of a dragon claw. She tosses the hook end towards the other end of the room with a word of magic, and the hook magically animates and secures itself. 

"There you go."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Grasping Hook. Dungeonscape p41.
Use Rope +6 from hook, +2 from silk rope. Even if it doesn't stick on the first toss, out of combat this is Easy.

Yeah finally a use for it!

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks down and starts to pull himself up as his friends offer him some advice.
Pursing his lips, he reaches out to the rope.
"Thank you, kind friends.  If you don't mind, lower me down and be ready to pull me back up." he says as he looks up.

*Spoiler*
Show


Can't seem to get on the tangled web at the moment, so not sure what his climb or use rope is.
(1d20)[*1*] + skill

----------


## Ghostfoot

With Lora's aid Tchinik secures the rope and lowers himself the short drop to the journal below. "Hurry," urges Lirith "it's coming apart in the water". Reaching out to grasp the sodden journal there is a sudden eruption of movement. Kelp-like strands of seaweed burst into life as three large masses of the weed lurch toward him from the shadows. All about, even in the cabin above, strands of weed slowly wriggle and writhe across the floor curling about ankles and limbs where they find purchase.

The three weed masses lash out with ropy tendrils, one striking Tchinik for *8* damage. The kelpy strands wrap about him trying to drag him into the clump. As the rope goes taut Tchinik struggles against it, Lora and Lirith pulling from up top to save him. With their combined efforts he breaks free, still surrounded in the darkened hold below but having evaded the initial assault.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Surprise round! (was anyone actually surprised...?)

Entangle Reflex DC12 30ft radius. Affects everyone in hold and in cabin above. I'll let you roll your own saves.

Lirith Ref save vs entangle DC12 (1d20+4)[16] *Save*

Vines vs Tchinik
Slam (1d20+7)[9] damage (1d6+7)[9] *Miss*
Slam (1d20+7)[24] damage (1d6+7)[8] *Hit*

Grapple/ constrict: vine (1d20+12)[13] vs Tchinik (1d20+10)[27] damage (1d6+7)[13] *Tchinik win*
I gave Tchinik a +2 bonus for having the rope secured.

No map sorry

Knowledge check to ID (both fail) 
Lora (1d20+3)[10]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[7]

Initiative
Surtros (1d20)[14]
Lora (1d20)[1]
Connaught (1d20)[4]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[5]
Lirith (1d20+6)[7]
Vines (1d20)[10]


*=> Surtros*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Too soon! Another heavy strand of kelp whips around slamming into Tchinik for *11* damage. With a firm hold it yanks him toward the mass where more strands wind about him, squeezing tightly trying to choke the life from him inflicting a further *8* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Vines vs Tchinik
Slam (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d6+7)[9] *Miss*
Slam (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d6+7)[11] *Hit*
Slam (1d20+7)[17] damage (1d6+7)[10] *Miss*

Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[23] vs Tchinik (1d20+10)[15] *Vine wins!* damage (1d6+7)[8] & grappled.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

"Hang on Tchinik! Remember, don't use fire." Lora keeps hold of the rope hoping it will help him. She breaths in deep them lets loose with a frosty white cone that lingers on the sentient vines.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cold Breath with Entangling to catch all of the vines.
Entangling Frost Breath, 15' cone
Damage: 3d8 cold in half, then Reflex DC16 to half that again. (3d8)[*15*] Cold
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 cold damage for (1d4)[*4*] rounds.
Entangling Cold: (1d8)[*3*] Cold

Dragon Spirit Cincture changes breath weapon to d8s.

Stance: Iron Guards Glare: all I threaten are -4 to hit anyone else
Enduring Exposure
Resist Fire Aura On
Shield Block Maneuver to protect allies (will use if base attack roll is 11+)
AC20
52hp

Current Maneuvers:
Foehammer
Crusaders Strike

Maneuver next round: (1d3)[*1*]  Shield Block (DS2) Immediate to grant adjacent ally +4 AC over your shield bonus (+7 with +1 heavy shield)

Hey, maybe the cold will keep the journal from getting too water logged  :Small Cool:

----------


## razorback

"Blasted!"  Tchinik calls out at the vines as they seek to smother him.
"Pull me up, pull me up!" he says to his friends as he struggles to break free of the vines.

*Spoiler*
Show


Opposed strength check to break free.
(1d20+3)[*5*] I just added strength, not sure what other bonuses apply.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros gasps in shock as the vines trail up his armored legs, slowing his progress. So many things to do if he could just _touch_ Tchinik, but that would involve going down there whilst being strangled in vines. Instead, he reached into his pack and withdrew a single sphere, uttering the command word that would allow his trusty battleaxe to enter the fray once again. If anything in their arsenal could deal with magic evil vines, raw force magic could do the job.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Can't move and draw an item so I'll have to be content with standing still. The axe is going to start chopping at vines.

Attack: (1d20+9)[*26*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Seeing his friend assailed by the vines Connaught pulled forth his trusty axe and leapt down into the hole with a great cheer upon his lips. "Release him weeds or feel my wrath" he bellowed as he chopped and hewed at moving weeds in the narrow space.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


Draw axe whilst jumping down
Chop PA 2 (1d20+9)[*21*] dam (1d8+11)[*17*]

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5 +2 if evil
AC 16 (6arm) + 2 if evil
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

Effects
Protection from EVIL

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora breathes out, a blast of frosty air that rimes the damp hold with ice. The sound of cracking ice crunching fills the room as the masses of kelpweed easily twist their way through the hindering frost. Tchinik struggles in the tangle but can't wrench himself free.

Surtros hold a silvery sphere high before him and speaks a word of magic. A whirling weapon of force flies from nowhere striking at the weeds sending tendrils flying as it hacks and smashes for *10* damage.

Connaught leaps down the murderous plantlife lashing out at him striking for *8* & *6* damage as he lands before he starts hacking away strands of weed flying in all directions as he hacks for *17* damage.

Caught in the grip of the weed mass Tchinik feels his body crushed and limbs being pulled painfully for *11* damage as the foliage tries to dismember him. The other two soggy seaweed clumps lash out at Connaught, one striking him for *6* damage.

*Spoiler: info & actions*
Show

Vines resist cold!!  :Small Mad: 

Hey Kelvin360 - was it a Hammersphere or a normal casting of Spiritual Weapon that you were intending? I'm assuming Hammersphere for now, and the good news is that it inflicts 3d6 damage per hit  :Small Smile: 

hammersphere damage (3d6)[10]

AoO Vines vs Connaught
Slam (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+7)[10] less DR2
Slam (1d20+7)[19] damage (1d6+7)[8] less DR2
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[25] vs Connaught (1d20+13)[31] *Connaught win*damage (1d6+7)[12]
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[25] vs Connaught (1d20+13)[22] + AP (1d6)[6] *Connaught win - just* damage (1d6+7)[10]

Vines vs Connaught
Slam (1d20+7)[22] damage (1d6+7)[8]
Slam (1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+7)[11]
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[16] vs Connaught (1d20+13)[19] +AP (1d6)[3] damage (1d6+7)[12] & grappled.
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[14] vs Connaught (1d20+13)[17] +AP (1d6)[6] damage (1d6+7)[13] & grappled.

Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[26] vs Tchinik (1d20+10)[19] damage (1d6+7)[11] & still grappled.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

"Hang on Tchinik!" Lora keeps her grip on the rope so that he has something to pull against. She activates her necklace. A large scorpion appears behind the vines and immediately goes after the vines.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> we can fit a large scorpion in there too. The 3 weed masses are also each large size.


Holy captain's quarters! With a cabin this size he was living it up!

Turn on vigor aura.  Fast Heal 1 up to half hp for allies w/n 30'
Stance: Iron Guards Glare: On

Activate Amber Amulet of Vermin - Large Scorpion (MICp68) 1/day for 1 minute, summon range 50ft. 5 HD, 32HP, AC16, 
2 claws +6 melee (1d6+4) and sting +1 melee (1d6+2 plus poison dc14 1d4 CON), size 10' reach 5', speed 50',
improved grab, Constrict 1d6+4

Scorpion positioned to be in rage of at least 2 vines with reach, preferably also giving flanking to Connaught. Full attack the vine grappling Tchinik. Left over attacks to the vine fighting Connaught.

Scorpion reflex save vs entangle, DC 12 (1d20+1)[*15*]

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*17*] crit: (1d20+6)[*9*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*] crit: (1d6+4)[*5*]

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*11*] crit: (1d20+6)[*13*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*] crit: (1d6+4)[*5*]

Sting: (1d20+1)[*8*] crit: (1d20+1)[*20*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] crit: (1d6+2)[*4*] Plus Fort DC 14 poison (1d4/1d4 CON)

----------


## Kelvin360

Struggling against the vines just to put one foot in front of the other, Surtros tears his way forward and collapses down into the lower deck, splashing ungracefully into the water. In the ensuing struggle to retain his balance, one hand finds Tchinik's entangled body, and the bard's wounds begin to mend.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Moving at half speed down to the deck, taking that Attack of Opportunity we mentioned. Touch of Healing will heal Tchinik for 9 hit points up to half his total.

----------


## razorback

"Blasted, overgrown weeds!" Tchinik manages to scream out as the vines slowly squeeze the life out of him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Opposed strength check to break free.
(1d20+3)[*4*] I just added strength, not sure what other bonuses apply.

----------


## DrK

Connaught

The barbarian regrets his move as he is beaten by the long kelp strands but gainfully slashes let and right hacking furously at the plants surrounding them. 


*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


Draw axe whilst jumping down
Chop PA 2 (1d20+9)[*15*] dam (1d8+11)[*15*] 

Hps 30/44
Saves 8/3/5 +2 if evil
AC 16 (6arm) + 2 if evil
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

Effects
Protection from EVIL

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora holds forth her amulet and speaks a word of magic. With a strange swirling of movement a massive black scorpion suddenly appears in the hold below. It strikes out tearing at the weeds with one of its claws for *9* damage. Surtros leaps down next to Tchinik and Connaught, one hand reaching out as healing energy flows to the injured Chessentan. Even as he does, vines lash out at him for *20* damage dragging him in toward one of the other murderous masses of plantlife. The spectral weapon spins and strikes ineffectively but Connaught grabs his trusty axe chopping furiously at the plant holding Tchinik for *15* damage. The hacking is too much and the plant flies apart, pieces twitching as it falls to pieces finally freeing Tchinik. 

As the weeds constricting Surtros crush him for a further *10* damage the second mass of weed lashes out at the monstrous scorpion, striking for *13* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show


Hammersphere vs vine (1d20+9)[10] damage (3d6)[12]

AoO Vines vs Surtros
Slam (1d20+7)[22] damage (1d6+7)[8]
Slam (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d6+7)[11]
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[32] vs Surtros (1d20+5)[7] damage (1d6+7)[12]

Standard action vs Surtros:
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[28] vs Surtros (1d20+5)[21] damage (1d6+7)[10]

Vine vs Scorpion
Slam (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d6+7)[13]
Grapple/ constrict vine (1d20+12)[20] vs Scorpion (1d20+11)[31] damage (1d6+7)[9]

2 weed monsters left. 1 is grappling Surtros.


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Tchink continues to struggle as he nods at Surtos, though it seems in vain at the moment.

*Spoiler*
Show

Opposed strength check to break free.
(1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks suprised as the scorpion appears, the grins behind his beard as it begins to attack the plants. With Sutros joining them he barrels into the second plant axe swinging as he begins to chant and sing a battle cry seeking to save his friends fom the strong and brutal clutches of the vines.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Draw axe whilst jumping down
Chop PA 2 (1d20+9)[*10*] dam (1d8+11)[*12*]
SPEND AP:   (1d20+9)[*20*] dam (1d8+11)[*18*]

Hps 30/44
Saves 8/3/5 +2 if evil
AC 16 (6arm) + 2 if evil
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

Effects
Protection from EVIL

----------


## Cavir

Tchinik is freed while Surtros now becomes the potential plant food. Lora breathes a platinum mist at the two plants purposely missing the scorpion at her command, then directs the scorpion to focus first on killing that plant. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vigor Aura is up! If you are under half hp don't forget you heal 1/round. HP's aren't being posted so I can't check.

Slow: Slows for 2 rounds, Fort DC 16 save to reduce to only 1 round. 

Scorpion attacking the vine grappling Surtros. If that plant dies then move onto the next.

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*9*] crit: (1d20+6)[*16*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*] crit: (1d6+4)[*10*]

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*12*] crit: (1d20+6)[*14*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*] crit: (1d6+4)[*8*]

Sting: (1d20+1)[*18*] crit: (1d20+1)[*12*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus)
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*] crit: (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## Kelvin360

The victory of getting the healing effect off is short-lived, as the cleric's body begins to break and twist grotesquely under the pressure of the attacking vines. Cold terror begins to seep into Surtros' mindveins as oblivion firmly reaches out to him. Desperately, he croaks out a prayer for aid to Tymora, swirling chaotic energy beginning to surround him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

4 HP remaining. Lora heals for 1, to a total of 5. Standard action for Touch of Healing, swift action for Chaos Devotion. I gain back 9 HP to a total of 14 and if I roll an even number I get that total to my AC for this round. None of this incurs attacks of opportunity. I seriously doubt adding to my AC will do anything when I'm already grappled, but if I don't do something, I'm absolutely guaranteed to die.

Base AC: 22

Roll: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Seeing one plant hacked apart Connaught chops and hews at the next. Axe blows rain down for *18* damage as the weed crushing Surtros falls apart at the onslaught.

The scorpion tears into the remaining plant for *8* damage even as Tchinik hacks away at it for *9* damage.

Lora's draconic breath washes through the hold slowing the plant but despite this it still lashes out at the massive scorpion, tendrils smashing against its exoskeleton for *13* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

don't forget the hammersphere!
Hammersphere vs vine (1d20+9)[11] damage (3d6)[13]

no need for an opposed check, Tchinik is free now
Tchinik vs vine rapier (1d20+9)[29] damage (1d6+4)[9]

Vine vs scorpion
Slam (1d20+6)[23] damage (1d6+7)[13]

1 weed monster left. Nobody grappled.


*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Rolling the last bite of the demon weed aside, Tchink spits as he slashes at the last creature with his sword.  "Back to the hells that spawned you, creature."

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 16 and 18 vs ranged attacks (Crystal)
HP ~ 52; Current ~41
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~x 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xx

Attack weed monster
(1d20+9)[*24*]

Damage
(1d6+4)[*7*]

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*21*]
(2d6+8)[*18*]]



Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

By what seemed to be the intervention of the goddess herself, that pressure was gone, the screaming agony replaced by a brief floating sensation, then a splash as the sore, gasping priest landed in open water. Stepping forward with a growl, Surtros took up his mace and slashed at the last of the fiendishly fearsome flora, while opposite the brush his summoned axe cascaded downwards in a perfect mirror of his strike.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Seriously, björk this thing.

Mace Attack (1d20+5)[*15*]
Mace Damage (1d8+1)[*6*]

Hammersphere Attack (1d20+9)[*21*]
Hammersphere Damage (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Cavir

Lora has the scorpion continue to work on snipping the plant down to size. The dragonborn's cold breath had no effect on it, she wasn't keen on setting the old wooden ship on fire with them in the hold, and her slowing breath was recharging. The scorpion and her allies seemed to have the plant on its last leaves. She instead chooses to ensure the party stays upright. She glides down to the fight, hovering right behind Surtros, and activated her healing belt on the one that nearly got himself killed while saving Tchink.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vigor Aura is up! If you are under half hp don't forget you heal 1/round. To the former plant food sacrificees, please post your HP in OOC.

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*23*] crit: (1d20+6)[*19*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*] crit: (1d6+4)[*6*]

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*24*] crit: (1d20+6)[*15*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*] crit: (1d6+4)[*7*]

Sting: (1d20+1)[*21*] crit: (1d20+1)[*9*] (+2 for flanking if applicable, + tgt grappling bonus, -2 if entangled)
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] crit: (1d6+2)[*4*] Plus Fort DC 14 poison (1d4/1d4 CON)

Healing Belt on Surtros. (2d8)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

The barbarian grins as one of the plants is chopped into fragments of kindling before he wades into the other one. "Get clear Sutros, I'll deal with this one with Lora's clawed pet." 

He chops some more at the beast trying to hack his way through the fronds like an explorer in the jungle. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Chop PA 2 (1d20+9)[*15*] dam (1d8+11)[*16*]
Chop PA 2 (1d20+4)[*17*] dam (1d8+11)[*17*]

Hps 30/44
Saves 8/3/5 +2 if evil
AC 16 (6arm) + 2 if evil
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

Effects
Protection from EVIL

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik hacks at the weed fronds for *7* damage and Surtros steps alongside pulping it for *6* damage as his hammersphere smashes for *11* damage. The final plant-creature cannot withstand the battering and ends up spattered about the hold like so much compost.

Catching your breath in the ankle-deep muck Tchinik turns his attention to the sodden journal still clutched in his hand. It chronicles the tale of a monk named Anhelm and his journey along the southern coast of Chult. The document tells of a fierce storm that drove the _Rage_ out to sea, but it is the last few pages that are of the greatest interest...

*Spoiler: the journal of the Rage*
Show

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian listens as on the others reads out the Journal before shivering with unease. "Fimirs, fen beasts it sounds like. Gods preserve us. We'll have to find the mother, cut its head off and burn both bits."

Climbing back up onto the deck he looks about and looks at their flying friend. "Which direction do you think?" Then to the others, "Shall we have a day to recover and ready and leave in the morning?".

----------


## Kelvin360

"Somehow I don't think it will be as simple as just leaving, unless I misunderstand how whatever pox is on this flora works," Surtros says, grunting as he pops a shoulder back into place.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lora's aura kind of makes this part superfluous but everyone below half health is now at half health.

----------


## razorback

"I have... no clue." Tchink says uncertainly.  Hesitating further, he shakes his head before continuing.  "Aye, Connaught,
 we are in a bad way, here.  To remove the blight from our path and others is what songs of glory are born from." he finishes, his voice gaining strength and vitality as he speaks, heartening both himself and his friends.

----------


## Cavir

"Fimirs? Fen beasts? What are those?" 

"Yes, let's return to the Sea Wyvern, share the information, and venture out in the morning. Maybe we can get some divine guidance for which way to go. We'll have to keep a strong watch overnight." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still have my direction questions from the OOC thread.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bruised and seaweed-spattered you emerge from the wreck of the _Rage_ to the late afternoon sun. Feeling worse for wear and only somewhat more knowledgeable about what haunts this cursed sargasso you trudge down and head back across the strange weed-island toward the _Sea Wyvern_.

As the shadows grow long and the sun begins to dip toward the horizon you near the _Sea Wyvern_. From a hundred yards or so away you see the welcome sight of Urol and the  crew members waving to you. Out of the corner of your eye you sense movement in the distance, here, there - all about. "Ah, guys. There's something out there" mutters Lirith holding her bow at the ready as she scans all about. When you turn to look you see nothing but miles of seaweed but you're certain you weren't mistaken. A light sea fog slowly rises from the damp surroundings and it's hard to see much other than the mast of the _Sea Wyvern_ ahead.

*Spoiler: Spots*
Show

Spot DC15
Surtros (1d20+5)[22]
Lara (1d20+14)[17]
Connaught (1d20-1)[19]
Tchinik (1d20+1)[6]
Lirith (1d20-1)[15]

Everyone but Tchinik sees movement in the distance, all around.


Hustling forward you close the last stretch as quickly as you can, helped aboard by the sailors "Get them up here, you scurvy lot!" Captain Amella barks orders about. "Man the ballistae! Light the torches!" 

Looking back you see definite shapes out in distant twilight, approaching slowly across the matted seaweed before the roiling fog thickens and obscures the view. "We're all going to die!" wails Indo. Captain Amella approaches gripping her rapier flanked by two crewmen "What did you find out there?"

*Spoiler: effects*
Show

Fog reduces visibility to 30ft and provides 20% concealment.
It's dark/ twilight but torches illuminate the deck of the Sea Wyvern.

----------


## Cavir

Lora the winged dragonborn flies up to the deck, making her the first back aboard. *"Careful with those torches. The seaweed thrives on fire."* 

She then answers the captain's question succinctly. The others can fill in the details later. *"Deadly vines. A shop's log. That there are things in the mist. That we need to find the mother of these things and destroy her."*  She leans against the ship's rails, trying to use her draconic sight to see through the fog.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

darkvision 60', low-light x2 if those help.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Climbing aboard the barbarian looks at the others, hefting the axe in his hand. "Looks nasty out there friends. Get ready to repel boarders and we'll cut 'em down before they can get aboard the ship." He glances at the bruises and discolouration from the earlier fight - "Sutros, would you have any healing to spare before they arrive."


*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Hps 30/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) 
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

Effects

----------


## Cavir

*Lora*

*"Connaught, I can help with that. Probably better to save his magic for the fight."*  Lora grabs a belt out of her pack and temporarily switches it with the one she was wearing. Using the power of the new belt she heals some of Connaught's wounds. She then looks to Surtros and Tchinik to see who is the worse for wear from the fight and applies healing. *"I'll save the last charge just in case."* She then swaps belts again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Belt on Connaught: (2d8)[*9*]
Healing Belt on whoever is hurt worse: (2d8)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The fog rolls in thick as nighttime settles across the sargasso. The minutes drag as you can hear ominous sucking sounds from all about across the seaweed land. 

As the tension builds you all look to one another, wondering when it will come. The fog swirls playing havoc with your vision, shapes teasing your senses. After what must be an hour but seems like an eternity several shapes lurch into the torchlight just beyond the railing of the _Sea Wyvern_. A whispered word echoes through the fog from the shambling manlike weed monsters. "Outsiders....:

Indo shrieks with terror the high-pitched wail unwelcome as the crew try to steady their nerves. "Let 'em have it" Captain Amella shouts the order to the crewmen on the ballistae as they fire wildly into the mist.



*Spoiler: info*
Show

Plenty of time to prepare if you wish to.




> darkvision 60', low-light x2 if those help.


It helps with the twilight/ darkness but not the seafog so still 20% concealment for all.

initiative
surtros (1d20)[2]
Lora (1d20)[18]
Connaught (1d20)[11]
Tchinik (1d20+4)[15]
Captain Amella (1d20+2)[16]
Urol (1d20+1)[15]
Indo (1d20+1)[15]
Lirith (1d20+6)[20]
Crew (1d20)[14]
Vine monsters (1d20+3)[5]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment

A few crewmembers are joining this fight, at H5, I5, H15, I15, J14.

Ballistae are mounted at G15 & J15.

You can change your starting position to anywhere on the _Sea Wyvern_ as a free action if you wish.


*=> Lora, Tchinik, Connaught* & NPC's
ie everyone except Surtros

----------


## DrK

Connaught

The burly barbarian looks to the woman beside him clutching her bow. "Cover me, shout if his mate comes to help him, I'll take the nearest one. " 

The barbarian leaps down and darts across the water towards the nearest green vibe beast. Axe spinning and hewing at the nearest beast. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


Move across water to N14
Chop (1d20+9)[*27*] dam (1d8+11)[*13*] 

Hps 39/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) 
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

----------


## Cavir

The dragonborn calls out from the rigging above. *"Sailors! Fight defensively to keep them off the ship. Shoot the ones we aren't facing."*  She jumps and uses the height to glide quickly over and ahead of Connaught. She begins to circle around and breathes a breath of platinum mist at the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Glide to M16, ending facing SW and 10' up.

Slow breath. 2 rounds, Fort save to reduce to only 1 round.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, seeing them about to be boarded, quickly incants while touching the brooch at his neck, before his voice rises above the tide and other ruckus, raising the spirits of his allies.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 16 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 - Not sure if Lora healed him orn not.
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Move Action,
Swap out Safewing Emblem for Badge of Valor

Swift Action
Cast Inspirational Boost

Standard Action
Begin Inspire Courage

Immediate Action
Use Badge of Valor (uses Swift for next round or use at beginning of next round)


Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught leaps down and bound across the undulating weed-bed. As the strange moaning weed-man advances to meet him he hacks across for *8* damage, the thing slightly resistant to his chopping weapon. Gliding above, Lora unleashes a magical mist that washes across the creature, slowing it briefly as Tchinik's rousing voice carries through the dark fog.

Indo shrieks in surprise at Tchinik's song and immediately flees below decks. Urol holds his quarterstaff firmly the wee gnome muttering "Fascinating..." as the plant creatures advance. "Fire!" at Captain Amella's command a hail of crossbow and ballista fire rain down on the approaching forms, most of it going wide or punching straight through without effect, only a single bolt hitting for *2* damage.

As one of the plant men flails at Connaught the others pause and gesture, arm-like appendages beckoning and calling to the surrounding weed. To your horror large swathes of the seaweed begin to shift and move, slowly rising up to form a trio of the massive weed-masses like those you recently fought in the hold of _The Rage_! The masses of weed swamp the ship, the _Sea Wyvern_ shifting slightly as the huge weight of seaweed bears down on it tendrils of weed whipping about smashing timbers and threatening to pulp all nearby!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

concealment 1-20 (1d100)[23] for Connaught's attack

vine horror Fort vs DC? (1d20+8)[18]

crew vs vine horrors
Ballista (1d20-2)[15] damage (3d8+2)[17] miss 1-20
Ballista (1d20-2)[12] damage (3d8+2)[14] miss 1-20
Crossbow (1d20+2)[16] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20
Crossbow (1d20+2)[22] damage (1d8+2)[5] miss 1-20 DR5 resisted
Crossbow (1d20+2)[22] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[64]

Lirith
Longbow (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d8+4)[7] miss 1-20

Captain Amella
Crossbow (1d20+7)[8] damage (1d8+2)[10] miss 1-20

vine horror vs Connaught
slam (1d20+6)[14] damage (1d6+4)[5]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

The dragonborn makes a hard left turn in her flight to bring her to ground level and she continues around to be opposite her ally. "Come on Connaught, we need to finish this one fast! Plenty more for us to strike down after that!"  She follows with a morningstar strike at her foe.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to P16 (sorry). Foehammer strike. +2d6 damage and ignore DR.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*9*] crit: (1d20+7)[*25*] (+2 for flanking, +1 Inspire Courage)
Damage: (1d8+2)[*9*] + (2d6)[*10*] crit: (1d8+2)[*4*] + (2d6)[*4*]  (+1 Inspire Courage)

Maneuver: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian grunts as the  beast prices hard to hack through. Grinning at Loras's encouragement he chops again even harder. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Chop (1d20+9)[*15*] dam (1d8+11)[*12*] 

Hps 39/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) 
Rage 1/1
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros steps back and pulls a scroll from his pack, reading it aloud among the commotion. Before him, a glimmering golden bison appears from a mystic circle which appears and disappears most suddenly beneath its hooves. The beast bellows a challenge and then moves to gore the shambling thing before it as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5-foot step backward into H-11 and then reading _Summon Monster III_ for a celestial bison, which in addition to its normal stats has 5/magic DR and its attacks also penetrate DR that requires magic weapons. 

Attack: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+9)[*11*]

EDIT: It's being summoned to H-9/H-10/I-9/I-10.

Also I'm not going to be 'reading defensively', I'll comp its Attack of Opportunity but I'll roll for the check if it hits in OOC since I forgot to do it here.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues to chant as he attacks the seaweed-like creature, using the advantage to strike deep with his rapier.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Attack with Mountain Hammer
(1d20+14)[*30*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] +1 fire damage + (2d6)[*7*] Mountain Hammer + (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*28*]
(1d6+3)[*8*] +1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora and Connaught beat at the plant-creature but its thick mass of strands turns the blows. On deck, Surtros steps back as massive mounds of weed surge to life all about him. Reaching for a scroll he reads the words and a glimmering golden bison winks into existence next to him, immediately flicking its head left and right trying to tear through the foliage as whip-like strands smash all about.

Tchinik hacks and stabs at the closest frenzied mass of foliage, muck flying as he chops for *20* damage but it resists the flames of his rapier. Urol and Lirith frantically battle he nearest rising mass, futilely chopping and bashing at it. A hail of quarrels and ballista bolts fly about the foggy deck at the crew try to find a weak spot. One brave crewmember draws his rapier and hacks at a looming mass for *5* damage. His bravely proves fatal however as the surging mass smashes down on him for *13* damage crushing him into the deck.

Surrounded in the fog, the kelp creature turns to Lora as she swoops down out of the darkness, lashing out at her for *6* damage. On board, one of the huge mounds smashes at Surtros who somehow evades while another lashes at Lirith with a tendril appendage the blow striking for *11* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

AoOs vs Surtros
slam (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d6+7)[12]
slam (1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+7)[9]
slam (1d20+7)[13] damage (1d6+7)[10]

Tchinik miss chance 1-20 (1d100)[81]

Lirith vs plant beast
falchion (1d20+10)[14] damage (2d4+5)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[47]

Urol vs plant beast
staff (1d20+4)[9] damage (1d8+1)[9] miss 1-20 (1d100)[86]

Captain Amella vs plant beast
light crossbow (1d20+3)[13] damage (1d8+2)[6] miss 1-20 (1d100)[100]

crew vs plant beasts
light crossbow (1d20-2)[8] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[4]
light crossbow (1d20-2)[13] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[76]
light crossbow (1d20+2)[13] damage (1d8+2)[4] miss 1-20 (1d100)[29]
rapier (1d20+2)[21] damage (1d6+2)[5] miss 1-20 (1d100)[30]

crew vs plant man
Ballista (1d20-2)[-1] damage (3d8+2)[18] miss 1-20 (1d100)[61]

vine horror vs Lora
slam (1d20+6)[21] damage (1d6+4)[8] less DR2 = 6?
slam (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d6+4)[5]

Assassin vine vs Lirith
slam (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d6+7)[11]
grapple vs Lirith (1d20+12)[14] vs (1d20+4)[20]
constrict (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d6+7)[8]

Assassin vine vs Surtros
slam (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+7)[12]

Assassin vine vs crewmember
slam (1d20+7)[13] damage (1d6+7)[13]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*


The big northman hears the screams from the decking as he begins to feel the battle rage descending. Glancing around he see's his woman beset by monsters and loses his control. With a great war cry he throws himself at the nearest beast in a crazed whirling frenzy.  the axe glows in the dull fog as he chops, hacks and seeks to rend the beast limb from limb with massive overhand wild swings!

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Chop (1d20+10)[*12*] dam (1d8+16)[*24*]  heal 1 if hit  miss 01-20 (1d100)[*61*]
Chop (1d20+10)[*27*] dam (1d8+16)[*23*]  heal 1 if hit  miss 01-20 (1d100)[*91*]
AP: Chop (1d20+10)[*24*] dam (1d8+16)[*24*]  heal 1 if hit  miss 01-20 (1d100)[*58*]


(-2 frenzy, +2 flank)

Hps 39/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1   Rounds 1/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 5/6

----------


## Ghostfoot

The tenacious seaweed-man is cunning but Connaught's rage knows no bounds! Ignoring the fact that his axe blows are somewhat resisted the Northman just hits harder. With mighty hewing cleaves for *18* & *19* damage the creature is hacked apart, weed spattering the surrounding area.

----------


## Cavir

The northman's fury inspires Lora the dragonborn. *"Beautiful, Connaught! Let's go!"* She jumps and flies back toward the ship, directly over Connaught. She gains enough altitude to see on deck and notices a vine creatures toward the back of the ship as well as ... a golden bison?  She focuses her attention on the clump of vines and yells out in draconic a demanding *"BEGONE!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Get to play with some new toys (abilities) here! Noting it all here so I get in the habit. 
1) DR2 so 6 damage but then Steely Resolve to delay 5 of that until the end of this turn for a +1 to hit/damage (not using it in this case
2) Voracious Dispelling! if the Assassin vines were summoned then let's see if they can be unsummoned. Was going to try area dispel but that would hit the bison too, darn.
3) Turning on Vigor Aura

Fly to M13, +15' up. Ship's deck is at +20 if I remember right?
Voracious Dispelling, targeted version at K9 creature. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord (1d20+8)[*22*]

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare 
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike	g
2) Foehammer		x
3) Shield Block		
4) Tactical Strike	        g
5) Charging Minotaur	g
Next round, last maneuver granted

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, heartened by Connaught's destruction of the noisome creature, he redoubles his effort as his voice carries his battle cry ever higher.
*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Attack with rapier, not sure if he can manage a flank.  If he can, +2, but not counting on it.
(1d20+14)[*16*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] +1 fire damage + (1d6)[*3*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*25*]
(1d6+3)[*9*] +1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros steps into the fray again and holds his shield up higher, sacrificing a wider area of aim for further protection from the creatures. The golden bison huffs and bellows, stabbing furiously with its horns.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Now that I know they have reach it's a bit ineffective to try clever maneuvering, so I'll hop back into G-11 to give Tchinik that flank bonus.

Attacking Defensively for -4 to hit and +2 to AC. Bison attacks normally. I have 24 AC, Bison has 13 and 5/magic DR.

My Attack (1d20+4)[*21*]
My Damage (1d8+4)[*5*]

Bison Attack (1d20+11)[*29*]
Bison Damage (piercing) (1d8+12)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

With a few strokes of her wings Lora flies aloft, back toward the deck. At her magical command the heap of violent weed assaulting Urol and Lirith slumps back down to the deck in a slimy mess, the life gone from it. 

Tchinik continues his deft attack, valiant battlecry ringing out as he spurs the crew on showing them how it done. A few precise chops for *11* damage and the thing he's facing collapses in another heap of spattered seaweed.

Surtros & his summoned extraplanar bison turn to face the final large weed mass. The bison takes a couple of glancing blows for *4* damage as it closes, then between them Surtros and the bison smash & gore at it for *5* & *16* damage respectively. Weakened, a hail of crossbow fire from Captain Amella and the crew for *12* damage total tears it to shreds.

A shout of victory from the crew is short-lived as everyone's attention turns to the three plant-men lurking out on the sargasso at the edge of the torchlight, barely visible in the foggy gloom. A single word whispers out from each of them _"Intruders..."_ and as they raise there arms to your despair three more massive clumps of seaweed raise themselves up to full height and shift their bulks toward the deck of the _Sea Wyvern_.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show


Tchinik miss 1-20 (1d100)[48]
Surtros miss 1-20 (1d100)[80]

Assassin vine AoO vs bison
slam (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d6+7)[9] less DR5 = 4 damage

Lirith vs assassin vine
falchion (1d20+10)[14] damage (2d4+5)[12] miss 1-20 (1d100)[51]

Captain Amella vs assassin vine
light crossbow (1d20+3)[15] damage (1d8+2)[6] miss 1-20 (1d100)[78]

crew vs assassin vine
light crossbow (1d20-2)[12] damage (1d8+2)[6] miss 1-20 (1d100)[46]
light crossbow (1d20-2)[7] damage (1d8+2)[3] miss 1-20 (1d100)[63]
light crossbow (1d20-2)[16] damage (1d8+2)[6] miss 1-20 (1d100)[55]
light crossbow (1d20-2)[0] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[57]

vine horrors
Animate vines x3  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

The vines collapsing at her command emboldens the dragonborn. She continued her flight back and lands on a lower spar of the main mast. *"Focus fire at the plant men. I will deal with the vines!"* Lora tries to peer through the fog to the north to see the enemy but even her dragon sight is of no help. She focuses her concentration at a point behind the vines, hoping to also catch the unseen enemy back there somewhere. <draconic> *"By Bahamut go back to being fish food!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

No AoOs anywhere due to concealment?

Fly to I11, 10' up landing on a spar and using the main mast for support.
Voracious Dispelling: area affect, centered at B9/C10. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord (1d20+8)[22]

E7 Vine: (1d20+8)[*11*]
E11 Vine: (1d20+8)[*21*]
B7: (1d20+8)[*9*]
(creatures with active spell effect dispelled takes 1/spell level damage)

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike g
2) Foehammer x
3) Shield Block g
4) Tactical Strike g
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers reset:
(1d5)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d3)[*1*]

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The northman wrapped in his rage points at the nearest vine horror and with Euroynome's savagery and aquatic steps he splashes over the wet vines and leaps into the mass of vines, still hewing and swinging the axe like  a man possessed by the fury of the valkyries

*Spoiler: Connaght*
Show



Chop (1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d8+16)[*21*] heal 1 if hit miss 01-20 (1d100)[*63*]
Chop (1d20+8)[*19*] dam (1d8+16)[*18*] heal 1 if hit miss 01-20 (1d100)[*8*]

Hps 41/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1 Rounds 2/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 5/6

Xtal of life leech 2/10

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, about to end his battle hymn, sounds almost disheartened in his song as more of the creatures appear.
Rousing his friends and allies again, his voice climbs higher as he lashes out at the creature coming over the edge near him.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Attack with rapier
(1d20+14)[*31*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*7*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*4*]Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*17*]
(1d6+3)[*4*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

The bison lows angrily and presses the attack, moving around the port stairway to try and get in an attack on the new foe. Surtros slides underneath its trampling limbs, allowing the beast to take the brunt of any attacks as it moves, and places a hand on Lirith's thigh, channeling divine energy into her. "This will be your shield," he murmurs. The words are lost in the din of combat, but their intent rings clear.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Bison moves to G/H 10/11, soaking up that attack of opportunity before Surtros casts his spell. It then attacks, if it can.

Attack (1d20+11)[*23*]
Damage (1d8+12)[*16*]

Casting Shield of Faith on Lirith in front of me to give her +3 to AC.

Also, can I tell who on the ship, if anyone, is below 50% health? I might as well try and combat medic it up now if this is going to be an endurance skirmish.

Heal check if necessary: (1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

More words of power issue forth from Lora, assaulting the magical forces keeping the seaweed alive and animate. One of the masses succumbs but two resist. 

Chopping left and right Connaught bounds across the swampy floating muck toward the nearest weed beast. It lashes out at him and in his recklessness he can't evade the smashing vines. Tangles of weed smash into him for *13* damage and wrap around him dragging him closer. The plant thing entwines him in an increasing tangle of rope-like seaweed and crushes him for *9* damage as it seeks to squeeze the life from him.

Tchinik hacks and stabs at the closest monstrosity for *11* damage, the embers of his blade ineffective against it. As fibrous appendages whip about Surtros' extraplanar animal surges forward its goring attack causing *16* damage. Captain Amella drops her crossbow to the deck and steps up the creature so big that she can also engage it from the aftercastle. A few skillful blows for *5* damage overcome it and the heap collapses back down into slimy weed.

Again there is no respite. _"Intruders..."_ With beckoning gestures the plant men again raise up two more massive sloughing heaps of flailing seaweed to bear down on the vessel!

Even as Connaught wrestles his way free from the hostile mound, on the other side of the ship things take a turn for the worse as the weed beasts lash out dragging themselves aboard and wrapping slimy tendrils about both Captain Amella and Surtros for *20* and *21* damage respectively as the huge plants try to crush the life from them! "Captain!" one of the crew shouts, fear & concern evident as surely certain death is but moments away for the badly injured captain struggling feebly against the overwhelming sludge!!

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

Assassin vine AoO vs Connaught
slam (1d20+7)[16] Hit! damage (1d6+7)[13]
grapple (1d20+12)[31] vs Connaught (1d20+15)[30] grappled!
Constrict damage (1d6+7)[9]

Assassin vine AoO vs bison
slam (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d6+7)[13]
crit? (1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+7)[13]
grapple (1d20+12)[27] vs bison (1d20+13)[28] constrict damage (1d6+7)[13]




> Also, can I tell who on the ship, if anyone, is below 50% health? I might as well try and combat medic it up now if this is going to be an endurance skirmish.
> 
> Heal check if necessary: [roll2]


Lirith is the only NPC who has taken any real damage. Edit: until the Cap'n took that big hit anyway

Lirith vs vine horror
balista (1d20+6)[17] damage (3d8+2)[8] miss 1-20 (1d100)[65]

Captain Amella vs assassin vine
rapier (1d20+8)[21] damage (1d6+1)[5] miss 1-20 (1d100)[25]

crew vs assassin vine
light crossbow (1d20-2)[18] damage (1d8+2)[9] miss 1-20 (1d100)[6]
light crossbow (1d20-2)[1] damage (1d8+2)[7] miss 1-20 (1d100)[60]

crew vs vine horror
light crossbow (1d20-2)[1] damage (1d8+2)[6] miss 1-20 (1d100)[37]
balista (1d20-2)[14] damage (3d8+2)[18] miss 1-20 (1d100)[41]

vine horror vs Connaught
slam (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d6+4)[10]

Assassin vine vs Amella
slam (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+7)[12]
grapple (1d20+12)[23] vs Amella (1d20+2)[3] grappled! Constrict damage (1d6+7)[8]

Assassin vine vs Surtros
slam (1d20+7)[26] damage (1d6+7)[8]
grapple (1d20+12)[18] vs Surtros (1d20+5)[7] grappled! Constrict damage (1d6+7)[13]

Assassin vine vs Connaught
grapple (1d20+12)[15] vs Connaught (1d20+15)[29] Escape!  Constrict damage (1d6+7)[9]

Cavir, please remind me what the radius of your vigor aura is?

Edit: In retrospect I should have used an Action Point to allow Connaught to avoid that grapple. Sorry about that...

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora viewed the battle from above in black and white with her darkvision. Connaught was engaged and outnumbered out on the ocean surface. Below her Surtros was entwined with the vines. On the aft deck the captain was about to be ripped apart. *"Kill the plant men or the vines will just keep coming back! Get the captain below deck, I'll cover."* She directed her Bahamut given counter magic at the vines surrounding the captain. Successful or not, she then dives down to land next to the captain, batting at the vines to keep it distracted from the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I should be out of AoO range for the one grappling Surtros. Voracious Dispelling: targetted at the G7 vine. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord (1d20+6)[*16*]
Saving the captain deserves an AP: (1d6)[*1*]

Glide down to H7, probably taking an AoO unless the grappling keeps it too busy. Iron Guard's Glare to protect the captain and those hopefully trying to pull her away.

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike g
2) Foehammer g
3) Shield Block r
4) Tactical Strike r
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers:
(1d2)[*1*]

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## razorback

As Tchinik lashes out at the creature near him, the cords on his neck start to become visible as sweat begins to bead on his brow from the strain.


"...war upon the highlands,
where kingsmen met the savage horde,
blood spilled on the lowlands,
the crimson river flowed,
As Thraxata raged and Death reaped her fields,
 Elesias burned with heat of old..."


*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Attack with rapier
(1d20+14)[*33*] +2 if he gets a flanking

Damage
(1d6+3)[*7*] +2 if he gets a flanking+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*4*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*30*] +2 if he gets a flanking
(1d6+3)[*6*] +1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Safewing Emblem

----------


## Kelvin360

Not the first time he's been in such a fix within the past day or so, he'll give it that. But those wings alight on the sky like a glorious, blooming flame, so shimmery now...or perhaps that was the rapid loss of consciousness talking. He watched with a detached sense of humility and awe as she...flew down to save the captain. Well, *^@&.

Suddenly keenly aware of the fact that he is now about to die, _again_, he calls out to his deity for aid past the bloody chokes and incessant gargling as his body and armor fold around him.  _Don't hate me because I'm needy, appreciate the fact that we talk so often! So few priests take as much time to have these conversations..._

As he does so, he turns a portion of his will towards the spell and directs the beast to assist Lora before even that fades away. _Maybe that will put me at the front of whatever line is waiting for me. Personally, I doubt it._


*Spoiler: Action*
Show

The bison disappears at the end of next round, I believe. It makes an attack against Amella's grappler. Surtros is going to try and cast _sanctuary_ on himself. I'd also like to spend 2 action points on 'something extraordinary' in this case meaning being able to cast it during the grapple without making a Concentration check. If that's not possible, I'll just add 1d6 to the skill roll. The Will save DC is 16 to get past the spell if I pull it off, which I think means it also has to stop grappling me.

Bison Attack: (1d20+11)[*29*]
Bison Damage: (1d8+12)[*17*]

Concentration check if necessary (1d20+8)[*12*]   DC 21 to cast a 1st-level spell in a grapple. At least I don't take an AoO this time.
Bonus from AP (1d6)[*1*]

Surtros
13/34 Hit Points
22 AC (10T, 22FF)
Inspire Courage +3

Bison (disappears in 1 round)
33/37 HP
13 AC (9T, 13FF)
5/magic DR
Inspire Courage +3

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Tchnicik's song sets the aging barbarian's mind afire as he lashes left and right. He doesn't feel his ribs crack under the impact of the plant's savage blow but uses all his strength to burst free from the grapple. As the man sized vine horror steps near him he lashes out smashing it with tremendous power to shatter it, calling on his bracers he hews left and right and left again! A blurring frenzied viking of destruction.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Swift: uses bracer's of quick strikes
Chop vine horror (1d20+8)[*24*] dam (1d8+16)[*18*] miss (1d100)[*75*] (01-20 misses)
Chop vine horror (1d20+8)[*9*] dam (1d8+16)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*90*] (01-20 misses)
Bracers: Chop big summoned plant (1d20+8)[*25*] dam (1d8+16)[*22*] miss (1d100)[*3*] (01-20 misses)
Burn and AP: Chop big summoned plant (1d20+8)[*27*] dam (1d8+16)[*19*] miss (1d100)[*2*] (01-20 misses)

Hps 33/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1 Rounds 2/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 3/6

Xtal of life leech 4/10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora swoops down as the huge plant creature envelops Captain Amella completely. A cry of despair echoes from the crew as the captain is surely lost! Lora focuses her draconic talents and tries again to suppress the animating magic. Success! The mass of weeds collapses to slimy sludge, Captain Amella dragging herself free hardly able to move. The crewmen dash forward, dragging her from the raised deck down to the lower deck, headed for the door to the hold below. Urol guards them, staff held high in his tiny hands the old wee gnome trying to be brave, his crow squawking loudly and flapping about in distress.

Tchinik dashes past them, moving to try to help Surtros now that Amella is safe. He hacks and stabs at that heap, masterfully chopping for *14* damage. Even as Surtros feels the life squeezed from him he struggles to cast one last spell to win a reprieve. Aid comes from his mighty summoned animal though as the bison tears right through the vine mass for *17* damage spraying it in ropy tendrils about it and ending its danger.

Down on the sargasso Connaught battles on at the edge of the torchlight. He hews left and right, hacking all about as he tries to keep the two creatures at bay. Brutal chops strike home for *13*, *18* & *17* damage and the smaller man-sized plant man is dispatched. With its master gone the looming mass behind it slumps and disperses also, leaving Connaught alone and victorious.

"C'mon, is that all you've got!" shouts Lirith as she cranks the ballista and sends a another javelin hurtling toward her foes. Sadly the shot goes wide in the swirling mist.

In answer to her bravado the two remaining foes simply continue their relentless assault. _"Intruders..."_ as the inhuman voices carrying across the sargasso bed they raise their arms and two more massive mounds of weed rise up from the unlimited bed. The two heaps lash out with their ropy appendages at the majestic bison, smashing it for *8* & *3* damage as the animal bellows in anger.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Tchini miss 1-20 (1d100)[37]
Bison miss 1-20 (1d100)[70]

@razorback I think we need to add another +3 to damage from inspire courage

@Kelvin360 since the bison was redirected by me to attack Surtros' grappler, he can cast his spell without fear of losing it. So no need to spend any APs.

@DrK rather than spend that AP on a missed extra attack I'm going to switch it to spend on your attack #3 to overcome the concealment roll. So 3/3 hits rather than 2/4 misses.

Lirith vs vine horror
balista (1d20+6)[25] damage (3d8+3)[13] miss 1-20 (1d100)[16]

assassin vines vs bison
slam (1d20+7)[17] damage (1d6+7)[13]
slam (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d6+7)[8]
grapple (1d20+12)[18] vs bison (1d20+13)[18]
grapple (1d20+12)[20] vs bison (1d20+13)[20]

never thought I'd ever have to google "what sound does a bison make?" but there you go, today I extended myself  :Small Amused: .

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir Zeet* 

_Intruders..._

_Cyric's black bollocks! Let this Hell end!_

It had been a tenday and half again since being marooned on this green purgatory. First the ship was held fast. Then water became scarce. 

Then the crew began to go mad and run off towards the horizon. 

Then the seaweed came...

Every night he skipped from broken ship to broken ship, one step ahead of the verdant mockeries of his shipmates. Resisting all his efforts at fighting them off.

_Fireproof plants! That makes no sense!_

A couple days ago, while plundering hard tack from a crushed galleon, he noticed another survivor, doing their best to live another day. Malmir desperately wanted to contact this other person, but feared discovery. 

He took a deep breath. He was through running. Better to die with some digni..

_Hold on... they weren't talking to me. They... there are others!_

Off in the distance he saw the lamplight of a ship.

*An intact ship.*

This was his only chance! If he could get to this ship and get it off this weed before it devoured it...

He rushed in, trusting his elfsight to guide the way.

*Spoiler: Hi, it me*
Show

Ill appear at M18.

----------


## TankLaser007

Sarbaz had been secretly refilling the half-elf's stores of water when he had rushed off. Turning his attention to where he had ran he heard the faint sounds of conflict and what appeared to be the mast of a ship...

Skipping across the sargasso like the deck of a lolling ship the initiate arrived on the scene just as there seemed a pause in the battle between what appeared to be a ship's crew and some strange mass of seaweed, kelp or animate plant life. The small light near his head gave him away but it was no matter he would be seen soon enough. 

He paused for a moment as the sargasso near him seemed to undulate then water gushed upwards from beneath like a small spring until it coalesced into a gurgling column of water. Looking back and forth between the large mass of vines and the smaller creatures the man finally took a small piece of dried sea sponge from a pouch at his belt and ran it through the elemental at his side, before tossing it towards the smaller creatures. The sponge crew into a large sphere of freezing water.

*Spoiler: Sarbaz*
Show


*Move:* Enter at E 18
*Standard:* Cast Numbing Sphere (FB p102) into B16 and directs it to roll into B15 *Damage - Cold* - (1d6)[*2*] and *Damage - Dex* - (1d4)[*3*] Reflex DC16 Save negates all Damage.
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None

*Spells:*
Numbing Sphere 5/5 Rnds.

Hps 43/43
Saves 7/8/8
AC 20 (Armour 1, Dex 4, Wis 4, Bns 1)
AP 8/8

Mai Moves into  F 18

----------


## Cavir

With the captain headed to safety Lora flies around the flank of incoming vines, leaving herself in a position to enter a diving charge. She again summons Bahamut's power to squelch magic. She focuses her voice at the plant man near her. *"Yes, intruder right here! Coming for you!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vigor Aura should still affect the captain, Surtros, bison, and everyone else around there before I fly off.

Fly to E6 (20' up from water) staying out of range of the vines.

Voracious Dispelling: at B10/C11. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord  (3 of 5 charges now used)
Vine Man: (1d20+8)[*28*]
D9 Vine: (1d20+8)[*21*]
D11 Vine: (1d20+8)[*22*]

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike g
2) Foehammer g
3) Shield Block g
4) Tactical Strike r
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers:
Tactical Strike (last one)

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues his battle song, feeling the strain, as he prepares himself and his allies while waiting for the creatures come into range.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Continue song, if creatures come into range, attack.

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Not willing to give up his chance, Malmir downed the Water Walking potion he'd hoarded since first taking to the sea.

_This'll do me no good if I'm dead._

----------


## Kelvin360

Gasping for breath and cloaked in the swirling divine mists of a sanctuary spell, Surtros glances at the massive bison in quiet disbelief. Shakily, he gets to his feet and pats the thing awkwardly on the nose. "Cursed beast, I was trying to do something heroic for a change," he murmurs. The creature makes a few deep chuckling noises before fading back into the ether from which it came.

Still occasionally spitting up blood, the priest draws a surge of healing magic into himself to hold off the encroaching shadows on the edge of his consciousness. The fistful of healing spells he still has wouldn't do anyone any good if he passed out.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Phasing out Hold Person for a cure moderate wounds on myself, plus the +1 from that aura. Next round I'm pulling out a cure serious on whoever is in most danger.

(2d8+6)[*16*]

Surtros
14/34 Hit Points + whatever is healed from the spell
22 AC (10T, 22FF)
Inspire Courage +3
Sanctuary DC 16

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Spoiler: wrong thread*
Show

Vine Horror vs Ref DC16 (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Two men emerge from the fog, visible at the flickering edges of the torchlight. One, a lightly armoured half-elf, clutches a potion vial and downs its contents quickly. The other a dark-skinned Chultan holding a crystal trident gestures with his free hand and speaks words of magic. A softly glowing orb of crackling frost rolls from his hand growing bigger as it freezes the sargasso seaweed near it and careers into one of the plant men, freezing it for *2* cold damage and slightly hampering it as the frost lines it. Near the spellcaster a vaguely humanoid column of seawater rises, beckoned forward by him.

As Tchinik continues to sing Lora glides overhead another pulse of her antimagic radiating out against the assaulting plant-life. Again her powers prove sufficient, the two large animated masses collapsing down into piles of sludge like their predecessors leaving only the two plant-man active. Surtros flicks the last of the much from the last creature from him, words of magic filling him with a healing force that helps with the worst of the battering he's just endured.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Vine Horror vs Ref DC16 (1d20+1)[9]


*=> Connaught*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

With everything dead within sight Connaught merely roars, waving his axe around before he picks up the screams of distress and sprints towards the bow of the boat. Lost if the frenzy he can barely respond to words but the screams from his companions spur him on. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


double move to G17 while being angry

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught jogs effortlessly through the fog toward the battle, passing a newcomers as he does and coming alongside the Chultan spellcaster and his sea elemental. On deck the wee gnome Urol hustles the crew carrying Captain Amella to safety below as she regains her footing under the draconic healing influence of Lora.

The remaining crew members continue to fire ineffectively at the plant men. <Thwap!> "Oh ha!" a delighted grin from Lirith as she fires a javelin sized balista bolt that punches through a plan man for *10* damage leaving a gaping hole but not destroying it.

_"Outsiders..."_ again the hostile plant-men raise their arms calling up more massive lumbering piles of animated weeds. This time, as the huge masses lurch forward the two remaining plant men slide back into the fog disappearing from sight. Weed tendrils lash out the crew only barely able to duck to the deck avoiding the lethal blows.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Lirith vs vine horror
balista (1d20+7)[22] damage (3d8+3)[15] miss 1-20 (1d100)[85]

crew vs vine horror
light crossbow (1d20+3)[20] damage (3d8+3)[21] miss 1-20 (1d100)[3]
light crossbow (1d20+3)[5] damage (3d8+3)[20] miss 1-20 (1d100)[34]

assassin vine vs crew
slam (1d20+7)[9] damage (1d6+7)[9]
slam (1d20+7)[12] damage (1d6+7)[13]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Due to fog + darkness visibility is reduced to 30ft and everyone has 20% concealment


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

"Blast! They're escaping." The dragonborn wanted to pursue, but keeping the crew and ship safe had to come first. *"Begone!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Voracious Dispelling: at B10/C11. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord (4 of 5 charges now used)
D10 Vine: (1d20+8)[*12*]
E15 Vine: (1d20+8)[*18*]

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike g
2) Foehammer g
3) Shield Block g
4) Tactical Strike g
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers:
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d3)[*3*]

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## Ghostfoot

Again Lora's dispelling powers burst across the area and one of the two animated masses collapses, just normal seaweed again. The other readies to move toward the ship ready to board and crush all it can find!

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

"Challenge Me!" the Viking roars as he stumbles into the mass of vines that pounces upon him. In is frenzy he doesn't consider anything aside from destroying the creature, hewing at it with wild abandon.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Chop vine horror (1d20+8)[*27*] dam (1d8+16)[*24*] miss (1d100)[*74*] (01-20 misses)

Chop vine horror (1d20+8)[*10*] dam (1d8+16)[*18*] miss (1d100)[*59*] (01-20 misses)


Hps 36/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1 Rounds 4/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 3/6

Xtal of life leech 7/10

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"On the ship! The seaweed-men are not affected by fire!" Malmir offers as his only introduction. 

Seeing cold magic have effect fills him with hope. He detaches a sliver of his life essence which forms a _spectral hand._

*Spoiler: Spectral Hand*
Show

(1d4)[*1*] hit points from me to it

----------


## TankLaser007

As the northman strides across the saragossa to attack the mass of vines the Chultan gurgles in a strange language and the watery creature strides forward between him and the vines lashing out with a pseudopod of seawater at the mass of writhing vines. He then flings a sea snake scale towards the barbarian and there is a pulse of silver light invigorating him and those caught in the flash. Mai strikes a second time at the plant beast with another briny brash as Sarbaz takes off into the mist after the retreating forms of the other creatures, the small light at his shoulder bobbing out into the fog as he pursues the elusive enemy. 


*Spoiler: Sarbaz*
Show


*Note:* _Sarbaz has his Watch Lamp active which provides light as a torch 20' illumination 40' shadowy illumination and Mai has Darkvision 60' rolling the Miss Chance in case the fog/visibility issues are magical in effect._

*Spoiler: Mai*
Show


Mai 5' Step to E 17
*Standard:* Attack Vine creature *Slam* - (1d20+7)[*15*] *Damage - Blunt* - (1d8+4)[*12*] *Miss Chance* - (1d100)[*76*] *1-20=Miss*
*Move:* None
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None

*Spoiler: Mass Snake's Swiftness*
Show


*Standard:* Attack Vine creature *Slam* - (1d20+7)[*20*] *Damage - Blunt* - (1d8+4)[*5*] *Miss Chance* - (1d100)[*26*] *1-20=Miss*





*Move:* Moving north towards where the creatures retreated in an attempt to regain LoS to them and the Sphere. (Move is 40' 8 Squares)
*Standard:* Cast Mass Snake's Swiftness, centred on Connaught, 20' Burst; all allies gain an immediate standard attack
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None

*Spells:*
Numbing Sphere 4/5 Rnds.
Snake's Swiftness Mass; 20 Burst, Centred on Connaught.

HPs 43/43
Saves 7/8/8
AC 20 (Armour 1, Dex 4, Wis 4, Bns 1)
AP 8/8

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros' hand was already reaching out to Tchinik to heal him, but he pauses, certain that he just witnessed an illusion. He'd been so busy in combat that he hadn't realized the beasts could simply be _dispelled_. He shifts his focus, calling down the power to break apart the essence of the magical creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

This will get rid of the active Sanctuary spell. Casting Dispel Magic on the last plant with an action point to add 1d6 to the d20 roll.

(1d20+6)[*10*]
(1d6)[*2*]

30/34 Hit Points
22 AC (10T, 22FF)
Inspire Courage +3

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught hacks mightily into the last vine creature huge blows for *24* damage sending it reeling before the water elemental crashes into it for *12* damage dispersing it into a tangled inanimate mess.

Sarbaz dashes to chase the retreating plant-men. In the fog he stumbles across the two creatures moving across the sargasso weeds.

*Spoiler: spellcasting*
Show





> This will get rid of the active Sanctuary spell. Casting Dispel Magic on the last plant with an action point to add 1d6 to the d20 roll.
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]


No need to cast this since the creature is destroyed. Not that those rolls would have helped  :Small Annoyed: 




> Standard: Cast Mass Snake's Swiftness, centred on Connaught, 20' Burst; all allies gain an immediate standard attack


You can keep this spell too  :Small Smile: 

*Spoiler: knowledge checks Sarbaz & Malmir*
Show


know nature vs vine horror
Malmir (1d20+5)[16]
Sarbaz (1d20+9)[10]

know nature vs assassin vines
Malmir (1d20+5)[22]
Sarbaz (1d20+9)[17]

Malmir is somewhat familiar with the plant men. Known as vine horrors they are malicious sentient man-like plant creatures with the ability to animate vines (duh!). Resistant to piercing and slashing weapons they have no particular elemental immunities.

They are both knowledgeable regarding the animated assassin vines. While easily chopped apart they are resistant to electricity cold and fire.

----------


## TankLaser007

This post will be edited depending on outcome. If I can position myself in a way that I can hit both Vine Horrors with a 20' line from my loaction I will use Storm bolt other wise I will Roll the Sphere of the one who looks like he got hit by it last turn or baring that at least one of them if I cannot hit one with the Sphere b/c they are further than 30' and I can hit one with a bolt then I fire a bolt.

*Spoiler: Sarbaz*
Show



*Spoiler: Numbing Sphere*
Show


*Damage - Cold* - (1d6)[*6*] and *Damage - Dex* - (1d4)[*3*] Reflex DC16 Negates



*OR*

*Spoiler: Bolt of Lightning*
Show


*Damage - Electric* - (3d6)[*7*] in 20' line



*Move:* Moving north towards where the creatures retreated in an attempt to regain LoS to them and the Sphere. (Move is 40' 8 Squares)
*Standard:* Sub for Move to guide the Sphere *OR* Use Storm Bolt Feat to cast a Lightning Bolt 
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None

*Spells:*
Numbing Sphere 4/5 Rnds.


HPs 43/43
Saves 7/8/8
AC 20 (Armour 1, Dex 4, Wis 4, Bns 1)
AP 8/8

----------


## Cavir

Hindered by the fog, Lora is only able to see one of the plant men trying to make an escape. She flaps her wings to get herself going and uses her altitude to give herself extra speed to catch up with it. She nears it and unleashes a breath cone to slow the creature down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Glide with losing altitude to catch up with at least the plant man that was closer to her. Slow Breath 
Slow: Slows for 2 rounds, DC 16 Fort save to reduce to only 1 round.

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike r
2) Foehammer g
3) Shield Block g
4) Tactical Strike r
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers:
(1d2)[*1*]

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros frowns, watching as various shapes go plunging deeper into the fog. He wraps a hand around Tchinik's shoulder, and instantly the bard feels weightless and graceful, his feet floating above the deck. "I think they mean to continue this fight. They may need your help. I can tend to the crew."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Since we seem to be pursuing the retreating sea monsters I'm putting Fly on Tchinik and staying behind to cast Touch of Healing at the very least on everyone who isn't giving chase.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sarbaz gestures the numbing orb across the sargasso. It rolls across the seaweed mat barely missing one of the vine horrors. Lora swoops forward through the fog as Surtros casts his spell of flying upon Tchinik.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

vine horror Ref vs Numbing Sphere DC16 (1d20+1)[18]




> Glide with losing altitude to catch up with at least the plant man that was closer to her. Slow Breath 
> Slow: Slows for 2 rounds, DC 16 Fort save to reduce to only 1 round.


Can move this round but not breath as the standard action was already used on Voracious Dispelling.




> staying behind to cast Touch of Healing at the very least on everyone who isn't giving chase


other than the Captain (below decks) Lirith is the only NPC injured.

No map for this bit sorry, you guys have run "off the grid".


*=> Tchinik*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik smiles at Surtos as he continues to drive his allies forward as he feels the magic lift him again, his voice gaining more depth as he lifts off the deck and flies forward.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Move Action
Fly to E-12 to flank

Attack 
Attack with Leading the Attack +2 flanking
(1d20+14)[*18*]

Damage
(1d6+6)[*7*]+1 fire damage  + (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+14)[*15*]
(1d6+6)[*9*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Chased by Sarbaz, Lora and Tchinik the vine horrors are quickly caught up with in the thick fog. The _Sea Wyvern_ is out of sight, only a faint hint of glowing torchlight some distance away. 

At the renewed assault the two plant men turn and face the attacks, a whisper of alien irritation escaping like an exasperated sigh. Again they gesture and each raises another mound of sargasso into an attacking plant monster. Appendages lash out from one almost knocking Tchinik from the sky as he flies by narrowly avoiding the strikes. Whipping tendrils lash out from another smashing into Sarbaz for *10* damage and drawing him in, crushing him for a further *12* damage as the massive clump of plant matter seeks to mindlessly subsume him!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Sorry, I got distracted for a few days by nothing really...on with the show:

assassin vine vs Tchinik
slam (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d6+7)[10]

assassin vine vs Sarbaz
slam (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+7)[10]
grapple vine (1d20+12)[32] vs Sarbaz (1d20+8)[18]
constrict damage (1d6+7)[12]

So, to recap:
2 vine horrors left (of which one is injured)
2 more assassin vines have been animated (that makes at least 13 this fight!)
Sarbaz is grappled

Connaught & elemental (Mai) are back at the ship (1 move action away from the combat)
Surtros, Malmir also at the ship but a double move away unless you can move through difficult terrain easily. 

*
=> Party*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With the effects of the water walk potion, the Saragossa does not impede him too much.

He readies a spell to pass through his spectral hand, and moves towards the entangled would-be rescuer.

----------


## Cavir

Lora was surprised by 2 extra humanoids showing up but as one was quickly swallowed up by the vines they were obviously allies at least for this fight. *"Focus on the vine men and the vines will stop!"* She flies slightly above and past the fight wanting to corral in the fleeing enemy. She again focuses her power to exterminate the power feeding the vines so that the others could get to the real enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly gaining a little altitude Glide with losing altitude to catch up with at least the plant man that was closer to her. She finely targets the area to hit both vines but no allies (vines are large, Sarbaz is only in one corner of it.
Did they make their saving throws vs Slow Breath last round?

Voracious Dispelling. CL6 +2 for Dispelling cord (5 of 5 charges now used)
Vine left: (1d20+8)[*21*]
Vine right: (1d20+8)[*18*]
AP for the one grappling the newcomer if needed (1d6)[*1*]

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare
Vigor Aura

1) Crusaders Strike g
2) Foehammer g
3) Shield Block g
4) Tactical Strike r
5) Charging Minotaur g
Next round maneuvers:
All granted

HP 46/52
AC 20

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues forward, heeding Lora's words, as he goes for one of the deadly creatures.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx

Move Action
Fly to one of the vine horrors, the one not damaged if possible but the other if he can't get to the other.

Attack 
Attack with Sapphire Nightmare Blade
SNB (1d20+12)[*29*]
*Spoiler*
Show


You attempt a Concentration check as part of this maneuver, using the target creatures AC as the DC of the check. You then make a single melee attack against your target. The attack is also part of this maneuver. If your Concentration check succeeds, the target is fl at-footed against your attack, and you deal an extra 1d6 points of damage. If your check fails, your attack is made with a 2 penalty and deals normal damage.

(1d20+12)[*15*]

Damage
(1d6+6)[*9*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*3*]Punishing Stance + (1d6)[*4*] Sapphire Nightmare Blade

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*22*]
(1d6+6)[*8*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: X
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_This better work..._

With a whispered prayer to Tymora, Malmir casts _shocking grasp_, directing his spectral hand to deliver it on the remaining plant humanoid.

*Spoiler: Zap*
Show

(1d20+8)[*9*] touch through hand
(5d6)[*16*] damage


_Beshaba's bollocks. This is why I don't pray!_

Visions of rescue fade as the plantman dodges the floating hand.

----------


## TankLaser007

Still reeling from the blow and the press of the mass of writhing saragosa, Sarbaz regained his composure as a winged creature strafed the area and a gust of anti-magic energy rolled from her gaping maw crashing over the vine creatures like a wave scattering flotsam. 

Aching but free he directed his attention back to his original quarry, willing the sphere to continue its assault as charm around his neck glimmered for a moment he raised his hands as the clouds began to darken and a peel of thunder booms as a bolt of lightning descends towards one of the the vine creatures.

*Spoiler: Sarbaz*
Show



*Spoiler: Mai*
Show


Mai
[B]Standard:None
*Move:* Run Towards the Combat
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None



Assuming Lora's Dispelling Breath got rid of the vines if not then I need this: *Grapple Check* - (1d20+9)[*25*] + *Action Point* - (1d6)[*4*] to try to escape the Grapple

*Spoiler: Numbing Sphere*
Show

*Damage - Cold* - (1d6)[*5*] and *Damage - Dex* - (1d4)[*4*] Reflex DC16 Negates Both Effects

*Spoiler: Call Lightning*
Show

Call a Bolt on one of the Vine Horrors - whichever seems least injured. *Damage - Electric* - (3d6)*[10]* Reflex DC 17 for 1/2 Damage


*Standard:* Cast Call Lightning as Standard w/ Chronocharm
*Free:* 5' Step away from Assassin Vine toward direction of Vine Horror
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* Active Chronocharm of the Uncaring Archmage
*Move:* Direct Numbing Sphere into closest Vine Horror

*Spells:*
Numbing Sphere 3/5 Rnds.
Call Lightning 8/8

HPs *21*/43
Saves 7/8/8
AC 20 (Armour 1, Dex 4, Wis 4, Bns 1)
AP 8/8

----------


## Ghostfoot

Again Lora sends the huge animated masses back to the muck leaving only the two plant-summoners to face. Tchinik swoops down to attack one, just missing as does Malmir with his electro-charged ghostly disembodied hand. Sarbaz wrenches free from the enveloping slimy plant growth. He waves his rolling rime-sphere toward a foe and the creature ducks aside only to be blasted for *10* electricity damage as lightning is called down upon it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vine horror vs numbing sphere DC16 (1d20+1)[21]
Vine horror vs call lightning DC17 (1d20+1)[15]

I am quite surprised that this fight is taking so long...especially after that 1-shot smackdown of the hydra!


*=> Connaught & Surtros*

----------


## Kelvin360

Belowdecks, Surtros has the crew set Amella down on an open cot. His hands flash with mystic energy, although his body creaks somewhat from being broken and restored so many times in one day. "You see, captain, you knew there was a reason you kept me around." There's very little mirth in his tone or expression (there rarely is), but his words at least seem cheeky enough. At the least it seems he doesn't harbor any resentment that his companions chose her life over his without a second thought. And his healing is applied similarly without reservation.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

To be fair, Connaught can only make so many attacks in a round.

If Amella is below 50% health I'll use Touch of Healing to make up the difference and then spot her a Cure Moderate Wounds in exchange for Locate Object. Since I'm not involved in combat anymore I suppose that will take as many rounds as it needs to.

(2d8+7)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Still caught in the grip of his frenzy gives chase, chasing down the nearest of the creatures chopping and hewing in a frenzied foaming rage.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Charge the nearest and pounce
(1d20+10)[*17*] dam (1d8+16)[*24*] miss (1d100)[*13*] (01-20 misses)
(1d20+10)[*28*] dam (1d8+16)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*40*] (01-20 misses)

Hps 36/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1 Rounds 5/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 3/6

Xtal of life leech 7/10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Back at the _Sea Wyvern_ Surtros tends to Amella. Even as the healing energies flow through her the stubborn woman is barking instructions to her crew, seeking updates on the damage to the vessel and ordering hasty repairs. A curt nod of thanks to Surtros you sense is a big acknowledgment from her.

Nearby Connaught hurtles through the roiling for into the fray. An axeblow misses wildly as the vine horror morphs and seeps out of the way only to be caught by the follow up swing for *23* damage. "I've got you now!" Lirith jumps in next to Connaught, the red-haired warrior swinging her falchion hacking down the damaged vine horror for *23* damage a cry of triumph on her lips as only one foe remains.

The vine horror, surrounded now, lashes out at Connaught but the doughty Northman easily catches the blows on his heavy shield.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+9)[26] damage (2d4+6)[12] miss 1-20 (1d100)[89]

vine horror vs Connaught
slam (1d20+7)[17] damage (1d6+4)[9]
slam (1d20+7)[8] damage (1d6+4)[9]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Without vines in sight, Lora smiles as she gets to go help smash the last enemy standing. She circles down quickly landing opposite Connaught while crashing down on the vine horror with her morningstar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

All maneuvers granted. Foehammer attack. Shield Block and Iron Guard's Glare in effect in case it survives this round.

Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*11*] crit: (1d20+4)[*5*] (+2 for flanking)  EDIT: Forgot to actually add the +2 for flanking, so +2 more on those rolls.
Damage: (1d1+1)[*2*] + (2d6)[*9*] (foehammer) ignores DR
crit: (1d6+4)[*7*]  + (2d6)[*7*]

Next round:
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Moving closer, Malmir tosses a _lesser orb of sound_ at the vine horror.

*Spoiler: Ranged Touché*
Show

(1d20+6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*] damage

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, red faced from carrying on his battle hymn and the exertion of battle, continues on, sword flashing as he lashes out at the last creature.

*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~41 
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~xx 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ xxx


Attack 
(1d20+12)[*27*]

Damage
(1d6+6)[*9*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*4*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+12)[*31*]
(1d6+6)[*7*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: X
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## TankLaser007

The priest directs the sphere of frigid water into the remaining vine horror, and the points at the creature as the heavens send a second bolt of lighting booming towards the creature with a blinding flash of light and blare of thunder. Mai finally reaches the fray and lashes out at the horror with a watery fist.


*Spoiler: Sarbaz*
Show



*Spoiler: Mai*
Show


Mai

*Slam* - (1d20+6)[*19*] *Damage - Bludgeoning* - (1d8+3)[*8*]

*Move:* Close distance with Vine Horror (if necessary) 
[B]Standard:Slam against the Vine Horror
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None





*Spoiler: Numbing Sphere*
Show

*Damage - Cold* - (1d6)[*1*] and *Damage - Dex* - (1d4)[*2*] Reflex DC16 Negates Both Effects

*Spoiler: Call Lightning*
Show

Call a Bolt on remaining  Vine Horror. *Damage - Electric* - (3d6)[*11*] Reflex DC 17 for 1/2 Damage


*Standard:* Call Bolt of Lightning on Vine Horror
*Free:* 5' Step towards Vine Horror
*Swift:* None
*Immediate:* None
*Move:* Direct Numbing Sphere into Vine Horror

*Spells:*
Numbing Sphere 2/5 Rnds.
Call Lightning 7/8

HPs *21*/43
Saves 7/8/8
AC 20 (Armour 1, Dex 4, Wis 4, Bns 1)
AP 8/8

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Caught in the frenzy he barely notices the other people wading into battle as Connaught snarls, roars and shouts at the massive vine monster. His axe swings in a brutal circles as he chops at it like a mad beast hewing through a thicket of thorns. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Charge the nearest and pounce
(1d20+12)[*16*] dam (1d8+16)[*24*] mission (01-20) (1d100)[*15*]
(1d20+12)[*30*] dam (1d8+16)[*18*] mission (01-20) (1d100)[*8*]


Hps 38/44
Saves 8/3/5 
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy
Rage 0 /1 Rounds 6/6
Pact: DR 1/-, +1 hit
Vestige: Euroynme
Walk on water, Hammer, DR2/lawful
AP 3/6

Xtal of life leech 9/10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Weapons and spells fly in the last final moments of the repulsed attack. As Lora swoops Tchinik lashes out with his fiery sword, the singing Chessentan striking for *14* damage. The mighty sea elemental smashes into the vine horror for *8* damage even as the frost sphere freezes it for *1* cold damage and lightning flashes down from above, zapping it for *5* electricity damage. 

Lirith edges in, swinging at the surrounded creature and her falchion strikes for *8* damage cutting the creature down and finally ending the battle. "Woo-hoo!" she shouts, swinging her weapon about in a flourish as she celebrates the victory. 

The fog is thick about you, the sloshing and slurping of the slowly undulating sargasso carrying in the mist. You can make out the glow of torchlight from the ship and hear the cautious shouts of the crew calling for you, hoping that you have fought off the murderous plant creatures...

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Tchinik miss 1-20 (1d100)[56]
Mai miss 1-20 (1d100)[55]

vine horror saves
vs Numbing Sphere Ref16 (1d20+1)[9]
vs call Lightning Ref 17 (1d20+1)[19]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+11)[22] damage (2d4+6)[8] miss 1-20 (1d100)[44]

end combat!
no loot  :Small Annoyed:  boo

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"They'll be back! They always come back! We have to get out of this damned seaweed! Is your ship locked  on these weeds too?"

Malmir stops. An inept wizard screaming orders was not a proper introduction.

"I'm Malmir Zeet, I've been marooned here for weeks? A month? Something is making this seaweed unnaturally resilient. Look, I can pay! Xvim's dead arse, I cannot stand another night on this salad from Hell!

He hoped he didn't sound too desperate.

----------


## razorback

With the creature down, Tchinik surveys the battlefield as he hover a bit higher.   Seeing the battle is, indeed, over, he floats back to the ship, relishing the ability while he can.

"Well met, I am Tchinik Denid.  A month?  You are quite the survivor, eh?  Well, hopefully we can end both your and our captivity here." as he moves to check on the crew, giving them words of encouragement and healing as he moves about.

----------


## Cavir

"Hello. You can call me Lora. Good to see others join in the fight! Let's regroup at the ship." The dragonborn heads back to the ship on foot. Anyone seriously injured finds their wounds healing.

----------


## TankLaser007

"I am Sarbaz. This..." he says indicating the elemental, "..is Mai." he faces the water creature and speaking in a gurgling sharp language points towards the ship and others as the walk. "We have been checking the wreckage for survivors and salvage when we heard the sounds of battle we came..."

He surveys the ship and sargasso as they walk and thinks about the situation. There is still a charge in the air and he contemplates using the fury of the heavens to try to cut a path through the cage of weeds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Thinking of the best way to free the ship from the sargasso mat, are lighting bolts likely to cut through the 10' thick mat? Is it possible at all to cut/tear a path through, is the mat just free floating (as in could be pushed/dragged away) or is it moored/anchored via vines or roots, can it be dislodged from underwater? Basically seeing if there is anything that I know of that might expedite or help in freeing the ship.

*Knowledge - Nature - Aquatic* - (1d20+11)[*26*] 
*Profession - Sailor* - (1d20+10)[*25*]

It's an healing aura?  X HPs p/Rnd? Should we just assume we return to full or is there a cap to amount healed or limit tothenumber of rounds it can be active?

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros returns from his foray below the ship within a few minutes. He doesn't question the new arrivals despite not being present for their introduction, perhaps simply extrapolating from the fact that they aren't trying to kill anyone. "The captain will make a full recovery from her brush with death, by Tymora's grace and her own resilience. The same might not be said for the rest of the crew if we cannot quit this place with all haste." He indicates the mutilated body of the fallen crewman with not so much sorrow as grim certainty.

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks around at the state of the ship and those on it. "That could have been much worse. We did finish them off out there, none escaped. The newcomers helped with that. Let's heal up all we can, review the log book we found, and head out in the morning?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lora is down 6hp but a night's rest will take care of that. One charge left on my healing belt. Who can use it?

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian grins as he calms down, kicking the weed monster off the decking as he clambers back aboard, his wounds mostly healed from the injuries as the life leeching power of the crystal have healed the worst of his injuries. He looks at the new comers, as he catches his breath - "Stowaways creeping aboard do we have here?". Listening to the others he gives a curt nod. "You're trapped here as well eh? where is your ship? I be Connaught, from the far north."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"Er... well met. I'm Malmir Zeet, I too hail from the North, born of Silverymoon, then to the sea by Luskan."

He'd heard horror stories about the primitives of the Savage Frontier. 

_I'll try not to offend him._

----------


## TankLaser007

*Sarbaz*

The dark skinned man stays on the mat he walks around the trapped ship checking her for signs of damage and still trying to think of how best to free her, only pausing to speaking the strange gurgling and clicking language of the the depths. 

"I am Sarbaz, this is Mai. My home is the sea -- at least for most of my life And we wouldn't dare to board a ship without leave from her Captain."

He says in response to the northman's words. 

"It may take a bit of work but I think there is hop for getting her back out into the open waters." he continues running his fingers along the outer planks of the locked vessel. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I am still at half HP, however for those more injured than myself I can burn some prepared Spells for fast healing. And it's in 30' radius so other lightly injured N/PCs can benefit as well.

----------


## Cavir

With Sarbaz looking to be the most injured, Lora uses the last charge of the day  from her healing belt on him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 [roll]2d8]/roll]

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: OOC 2*
Show

Try it again 
(2d8)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The newcomers Malmir and Sarbaz are welcomed aboard the ship, the sailors casting a wary get respectful eye at the elemental creature Mai as the living sea flows unnaturally about. The new companions are welcome indeed as the night is not a peaceful one. Before long further stirrings can be heard close by and a shout goes up. Wave after wave of the plant creatures come at the ship through the night, throwing endless quantities of animated sargasso hulks against you.

Finally the faint light of dawn shines through the fog and the relentless assaults cease. The fog soon dissipates in the morning sun and you once more find yourselves looking out over the stinking sargasso landscape. Weary and subdued the injured crew busy themselves about you trying to cut back seaweed and repair what damage that has occurred in the furious battles. Captain Amella barks orders to them as they work but it is evident that these efforts will be futile if some sort of respite is not found - the ship and crew cannot endure another night. Indo slumps at the railing, bottle in hand, sobbing. As a crewman hustles past he grabs the man by the sleeve and yells "Can't you see - we're all gonna DIE!" A gesture from Amella and he's forcefully ushered below decks, servants in tow.

With the journal from The Rage to guide you, you resolve to set out and find the heart of this cursed floating sargasso island. Equipping yourselves with anything that might be of use you depart across the sloshing weeds. Lirith accompanies you, bow in hand, ready for anything that might want to fight.

The seaweed seems to stretch on endlessly, broken only by the occasional ruined shipwreck. A little investigating confirms that none of these wrecks holds anything of interest any more. Some are evidently very very old. After many hours and several miles you come to a changing landscape as kelp-like fronds rise out of the weed mat forming mounds with tree-like branches all about. You get a foreboding sense of evil from this place - you must be near the origin of the cursed place. The stench is terrific but you carry on, determined to find the heart and cut it out.

Eventually you come to what must be the source. A great old caravel mired in the seaweed, It must have been here for a long time as it is nearly completely submerged in the weed, only protruding to the height of a man. You spy slime-covered skeletons and broken rusted weapons strewn across the deck. The name of the cursed vessel is faintly evident on it's prow _The Thunderer_. As you gaze upon the evil site you hear a faint whispering in your minds and a flickering of motion about you as an unnatural breeze seems to stir the weed fronds. Looking back you see the distant sargasso island come alive as hundreds if not thousands of plant creatures rise up from the seaweed in every direction and turn to converge as they shamble directly for you!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Okay, I finally made it!  :Small Smile: 

Everyone knock off a couple of Action Points to get you through the night fights. Somehow you do find time to replenish spells overnight.

You have ~15 minutes until the army of vine horrors gets to you (and resultant certain death!)

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big Northman spends the night walking the deck like a reaver of old. Beard and axe gleaming with the sea spray and the torch light as he battles against the plant creatures, pausing only for a horn of mead. 

As the dawn breaks he relinquishes the bestial Euronyme for the spirit he wants today for endurance dies not like the mother of beasts. In his quarters a mirror rises from his seal, reflecting Connaught's bearded face. His reflection fades to be replaced by that of a young, male Elan with hair too red, eyes too blue, and skin too bronze. While he speaks, his physical moves mirror the summoner's every action. it takes but moments but Arete is strong and Connaughtcan feel the desire to research more of Arete's powers even as his skin becomes flawless and his beard shines and dark eyes glisten and turn all brown as the vestiges's power consumes him. 

On the march he is happy, axe in hand ready to seek the heart of the the cursed swamp and getting to know their 2 new companions. As the fog rises and the shambling mounds rise he raises a prayer to the Gods, for Thor and Odin to give him strength. He gestures at the ruined vessel emanting evil. "To the boat, if we are to be dammed I want something solid underfoot!"

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

I was always taught Hell way a fiery place. Id prefer it to this waste, if it meant being _dry_!

So it had been for so long, hope was a faint, half-forgotten memory. As he reached the greenbound ship, he refused to consider it. He was resigned to trudge onward stubbornly until he died. 

Then the Saragossa rose up to grant him his wish. And Malmir decided he did want to live after all. 

Lead on, Northman! he cries, stumbling through the weedy undergrowth to get on deck.

*Spoiler: Move*
Show

Hustle full-speed toward the ship

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros never really 'runs out' of healing anymore, but there is something to be said for replenishing one's other resources. And with much grumbling even he had to concede that _Hold Person_ wasn't doing them much good in this particular situation. Taking some time to readjust Tymora's divine energies gave him an opportunity to reflect on his tactics and, most importantly, order more bison.

During the race to the ship, he casts his first of many spells for the 'new day', an enchantment to put himself on par with the others in terms of speed. As the only one wearing heavy armor, it wouldn't do to be left behind just because his shin plates drag in the muck.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

As Longstrider is the longest-lasting of the buffs I've prepared today, let's open with that. +10ft to movement speed for the next 6 hours and a hustle to match the rest of the party.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik spends the night in a restless sleep, tossing and turning, as he considers their future.  He knew things looked grim for them after finding the journal.  When he does get out of bed, he resolves himself not to be a victim of fate.  Dressing and washing his face, he moves above deck with an expression quite different than he felt the night before.
As the others gather and Connaught makes his proclamation, he nods in agreement.  "Yes, let us deal with this inconvenience end be on our way." he says with a smile.

----------


## Cavir

Being dragonborn meant expecting to die in glorious battle someday. The waves of attacks last night weren't enough to do any of them in. Reaching _The Thunderer_, the plant army behind them may have been enough to finish them all. No need to go down fighting a bunch of plants. Whatever was in this next ship was surely the key. *"Time to finish this evil!"* Lora took to the air to better assess the target ship.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spurred on by the ominous rise of the sentient plant horde about you, you dash to the cursed wreck. The rotting vessel is nearly completely submerged in the weed and you quickly scale the sides and board to the slime-choked deck. With nothing about but seaweed, old bones and rusted weapons you look for a clue to the way forward. Sodden steps lead down to the decks below and you descend to a darkened antechamber. All about the walls floor and ceiling writhing seaweed wriggles and twitches between the planks...

*Spoiler: Climb checks*
Show

Climb DC10 to board _The Thunderer_:

Tchinik (1d20+2)[17] + AP (1d6)[6]
Connaught (1d20+2)[10] + AP (1d6)[6]
Lora (1d20)[5] + AP (1d6)[2] Fly
Surtros (1d20-4)[6] + AP (1d6)[5]
Sarbaz (1d20+7)[27] + AP (1d6)[2]
Mai (1d20+3)[15] + AP (1d6)[2]
Malmir (1d20)[16] + AP (1d6)[5]

*Spoiler: Tiny map*
Show

----------


## razorback

"Connaught, you take the left and I'll take the right?" Tchinik says after making their way aboard ship.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

I doubt stealth will work. The whatever it is knows were here.

Malmir casts _light_ more to assure himself than anything.

----------


## Cavir

Lora, expecting the biggest threat to come from the biggest doors, posted near the double doors (F18).

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ship seems to come alive about you as seaweed strands ooze around cracks in the door-frames. Up top you hear furious sounds as Sarbaz with his elemental servant fight to keep the sargasso masses away. From all sides it's as if its making an all-out assault, the plant strands squeezing through forming clumps that soon wriggle and writhe larger forming more of the man-like vine horrors about you. _"Outsiders..."_ The creatures swarm forward and you're all engulfed in desperate hand-to-hand combat.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Tchinik (1d20+4)[15]
Connaught (1d20)[17]
Lora (1d20)[12]
Surtros (1d20)[17]
Malmir (1d20+3)[20]
Lirith (1d20+6)[15]
Vine horrors (1d20+3)[5]

No-one is flat footed

*Spoiler: A rather pointless map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Desperately, Malmir reaches out with a _dispel_ towards the group of vine-persons closest to him, hoping it will dissipate them. 

*Spoiler: Area Dispel*
Show

(1d20+6)[*26*] centered on myself, target mossmen, willingly failing any dispel against allies buffs, enchantments, etc.

----------


## razorback

"By Tyr's eye!" is all Tchinik can get out before they are overwhelmed, as he lashes out with his sword, striking at his weedy opponents.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~52
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 

Steel Wind vs E-15 and E-17
Attack vs E-15
(1d20+9)[*13*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*6*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*3*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*11*]
(1d6+3)[*6*]+1 fire damage

Attack vs E-17
(1d20+11)[*12*] include +2 for flanking

Damage
(1d6+3)[*5*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*1*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(1d6+3)[*6*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*
*Spoiler: Apologies*
Show


Apologies all for my abscence. I'm trying to catch up with everything again



Connaught nods as he heads towards the door before the tide of vine horrors engulfs them. "By the gods, hack your way free!" he roars as he slashes about, swinging left and right with mighty blows seeking to carve a path forwards to stand back to back with his friends. Roaring and stamping his feet he bashes left and right with the axe seeking to carve a path free with massive blows to send them tumbling over each other

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show


2 handed fighting

Attack G18 (PA2) (1d20+10)[*21*] dam (1d8+9)[*17*] bullrush (1d20+14)[*15*] vs (1d20)[*7*]
Attack G16 [ACTION POINT] (PA2) (1d20+10)[*13*] dam (1d8+9)[*12*] bullrush (1d20+14)[*27*] vs (1d20)[*16*]

Hps 44/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm)
Rage 1/1
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 21

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level.

----------


## Cavir

Lora keeps her shield active to protect herself and those around, while she drives her shoulder into the door trying to break through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Str check (1d20+1)[*5*]
Maneuver Granted: (1d3)[*3*]

Stance: Iron Guards Glare (all I threaten are -4 to hit anyone else)
Vigor aura on

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros seems loathe to manifest more than a grimace, knowing full well there's a good possibility it only gets worse from here. He holds aloft his Hammersphere, calling an additional combatant to the fray.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

I'll take a hammer over G18 to immediately attack the being in said space.

(1d20+9)[*27*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the vine creatures swarm the party Malmir instinctively starts casting but only earns the attention of the slimy creatures as two of them batter him for *6* and *5* damage all thoughts of spellcasting fading at the pain.

Tchinik and Lirith lash out but can't find a weak spot among the flailing fronds. Connaught hacks left and right chopping one for *12* damage trying to make his own space in the cramped hold. Lora barges the nearest door trying to break through as the creatures flail but the sodden portal is swollen stuck.

Surtros holds his hammersphere aloft and speaking the magical command words a mighty spiritual warhammer appear above the fray, smashing down into the plant men for *10* damage. The pulverized creature shrinks back from the fray, sliding back under the door from which it first oozed from.

The remaining tide of vine men smash pummel and bash indiscriminately about the chaotic room smashing Tchinik for *7* damage, Connaught for *5* damage and Lora for *4* & *8* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

AoO's vs Malmir
slam (1d20+7)[24] -4 IGG damage (1d6+4)[6]
slam (1d20+7)[22] -4 IGG damage (1d6+4)[5]
slam (1d20+7)[9] -4 IGG damage (1d6+4)[6]
slam (1d20+7)[15] damage (1d6+4)[8]

Malmir Concentration check
vs DC 18 (1d20+2)[5] + AP (1d6)[5]
vs DC 19 (1d20+2)[18] + AP (1d6)[6]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+6)[12] damage (2d4+3)[8]

Vine horror @G18 full withdrawal back under door
Vine horror @H19 -> G18. *Lora & Malmir get an AoO as it moves.*

2 Vine horrors vs Connaught
slam 1(1d20+7)[14] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2(1d20+7)[16] damage (1d6+4)[10] less DR

slam 1(1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+4)[9]
slam 2(1d20+7)[14] damage (1d6+4)[10]

2 Vine horrors vs Tchinik
slam 1(1d20+9)[21] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[7]
slam 2(1d20+9)[12] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[8]

slam 1(1d20+9)[17] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[8]
slam 2(1d20+9)[15] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[9]

3 Vine horrors vs Lora
slam 1(1d20+9)[12] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[5]
slam 2(1d20+9)[19] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[5]

slam 1(1d20+9)[18] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[7]
slam 2(1d20+9)[25] (incl flank) damage (1d6+4)[6] less DR

move then slam 1(1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[10] less DR

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The creatures knock the words literally from his mouth, and he retaliated instictinvely at the nearest vine horror with his belt knife. 

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

(1d20+3)[*22*] stabble

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir lashes out stabbing as the thing moves past. A couple of frantic blows strike home but seem to have no effect on the strange plant creature.

*Spoiler: DR*
Show

DR 5 vs slashing/ piercing  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Casting defensively, Malmir attempts to make himself invisible. 

*Spoiler: Casting defensively*
Show

(1d20+2)[*6*]


And fails.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik takes the blow as he returns his own.  "ARg!  Fight on friends!"


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~45
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 



Attack vs E-17 with Mountain Hammer
*Spoiler*
Show


As part of this maneuver, you make a single melee attack. This attack deals an extra 2d6 points of damage and automatically overcomes damage reduction and hardness.


(1d20+11)[*31*] include +2 for flanking

Damage
(1d6+3)[*9*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*1*]Punishing Stance + (2d6)[*7*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*13*]
(1d6+3)[*4*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: 0
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Cavir

Lora bashes at the moving plant man with her morningstar, using the attack to help keep Malmir in the fight. She then continues attacking in melee with the space too small for her breath weapon to be overly effective. *"Will fire or ice harm or heal these creatures?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vigor Aura is on. All who are under half hp heal 1hp/round.
Looks like Steely Resolve and Furious Counterstrike kick in after my AoO. 
On the next attack about hit Malmir I'll use Shield Block to grant him +7 AC.

AoO (at the new G18?): 
Attack: (1d20+4)[*19*] crit: (1d20+4)[*11*]
damage: (1d8+1)[*7*] crit: (1d8+1)[*7*] 

Attack with Crusaders Strike G18 if it is still up, else attack E19 
Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] crit: (1d20+5)[*25*]  (+1 Furious Counterstrike)
damage: (1d8+2)[*5*] crit: (1d8+2)[*8*] (+1 Furious Counterstrike)
On hit heal Malmir: (1d6)[*5*]

Maneuver granted: (1d2)[*1*]
Crusaders Strike X
Foehammer R
Shield Block G
Tactical Strike R 
Charging Minotaur G

34/52hp

----------


## Kelvin360

The hammer continues to mindlessly slam down on the same spot. Surtros, seeing an opportunity, begins to cast an enchantment of even greater might on Connaught.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Hammer continues attacking whatever creature it in G18
(1d20+9)[*15*]
(3d6)[*12*]

And casting Bull's Strength to make Connaught a Super Saiyan 2. 4 attacks of opportunity on that, I know the drill.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir tries to cast but the hubbub is overwhelming. Tchinik lashes out stabbing and slashing at the nearest one for *18* damage. Lora too swings and clubs a plant man for *7* damage as it morphs through the melee.

Surtros calls upon Tymora's divine magic to aid the party. The vine horrors pummel and batter him as he does but the stalwart cleric still able to invoke the power of his god to bolster Connaught.

*Spoiler: rolls/ info*
Show

4x Vine horrors AoO vs Surtros
slam (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+4)[5]
slam (1d20+7)[12] damage (1d6+4)[5]
slam (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d6+4)[7] -4 IGG so actually a miss.
slam (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[9]

Surtros
Conc check DC19 (1d20+8)[15] + AP (1d6)[4] Edit: not needed, Iron Guards Glare saves him


*=> Connaught*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big barbarian struggles beneath the onslaught from the plant creatures all around him before the blow lands and his rage bubbles to the surface. With a great shout to the Gods he feels their power filling him (in his rage not noticing the power actually comes from Surtos).  "For Thor!" he cries leaping and hewing all around and he seeks to smash them into one another and bowl them over. Rage, magic and adrenaline leaving him leaping into the battle like a man possessed as he chopped and hacked at them.  

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



2 handed fighting
- RAGE! 
- Activate bracer's quickstrike
- Chop things up - bullrushing things where possible to bash them into one another and knock them over
- if one dies 5ft if needed to reach some more


atk (PA4) (1d20+12)[*20*] dam (1d8+21)[*29*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*23*] vs (1d20+20)[*27*]
frenzy atk (PA4) (1d20+12)[*32*] dam (1d8+21)[*29*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*31*] vs (1d20+20)[*29*]
armband atk (PA4) (1d20+12)[*13*] dam (1d8+21)[*24*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*31*] vs (1d20+20)[*35*]
(last) action point atk (PA4) (1d20+12)[*16*] dam (1d8+21)[*25*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*23*] vs (1d20+20)[*40*]

*EDIT*: the defending bullrushes (the last roll) should not be +20, G'Foot can you adjust as needed? cheers

Hps 39/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy = 18
Rage 0/1 - 6 rounds
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength! RAGE!

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught chops and hacks about him, vine-limbs sailing as he brutally hews down an attacker with blows for *24* & *24* damage. Even as he does another smashes at his muscled back for *4* damage. Tchinik also is battered as he is almost surrounded, foes beating at him for *6*, *6* & *6* damage and the dragonborn Lora is beaten for *8* & *6* damage as she tries to defend her companions from the assailing sentient sargasso creatures.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show




> Chop things up - bullrushing things where possible to bash them into one another and knock them over


I'm never sure how bullrushing like this works. I thought you needed dungeoncrasher or some such to knock foes down? 

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+6)[14] damage (2d4+3)[6]

Vine horror vs Connaught
slam 1 (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[9] less DR5
slam 2 (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d6+4)[5] less DR5

2 Vine horrors vs Tchinik
slam 1 (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d6+4)[6]
slam 2 (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+4)[6]

slam 1 (1d20+9)[26] damage (1d6+4)[6]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[13] damage (1d6+4)[10]

Vine horror vs Lirith
slam 1 (1d20+9)[12] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[14] damage (1d6+4)[6]

2 Vine horrors vs Lora
slam 1 (1d20+9)[18] damage (1d6+4)[8]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[21] damage (1d6+4)[8]

slam 1 (1d20+9)[24] damage (1d6+4)[6]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[15] damage (1d6+4)[10]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

Connaught

Caught in the throes of his battle frenzy Connaught barely notices the blow as he tries to hack his way through the mass of foul plant people. A corner of his mind terrified  as he sees the plants swarming over his friends.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show




atk (PA4)(1d20+12)[*23*] dam (1d8+21)[*29*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*22*]  vs (
(1d20)[*17*] 
frenzy atk (1d20+12)[*27*] dam (1d8+21)[*25*] bullrush (1d20+20)[*33*]  vs (
(1d20)[*16*] 




Hps 35/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy = 18
Rage 0/1 - 2/6 rounds
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength! RAGE!

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level

----------


## Cavir

Lora breathes out a platinum mist that slows most of the vine men not flaking herself. "Malmir, fight defensively to protect yourself. We'll need your magics later."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With DR/2 damage to me is 6&4. At 24/52hp.
Slow breath cone to the west, hitting E17, F16, G16. Slowed 2 rounds, Fort  DC 16 to reduce it to one round.

Vigor Aura is on. All who are under half hp heal 1hp/round (including myself).
On the next attack about to hit Malmir I'll use Shield Block to grant him +7 AC.

Maneuver granted next round:  Tactical Strike (last one)
Crusaders Strike X
Foehammer G
Shield Block G
Tactical Strike R
Charging Minotaur G

HP: 25/52

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Knowing good advice gen he gets it, Malmir focuses on avoiding the bludgeoning plantfolk. 

*Spoiler: Full defense action*
Show

+4 dodge AC

----------


## razorback

"Rise up!  Fight against these creatures, friends!  Their strength cannot match our valor and heart!" Tchink calls out to his allies.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~45
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 



Attack vs E-17 
(1d20+11)[*13*] include +2 for flanking

Damage
(1d6+3)[*4*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*6*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*30*]
(1d6+3)[*8*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: 0
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Kelvin360

Surtros sidesteps through the melee and directs his hammer to assists Tchinik. Reaching out with a hand he channels healing energy into Lora, stanching her wounds.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5-foot step into G-18, move action to have the hammer switch to F-16. As a standard action, casting Cure Moderate Wounds on Lora by spontaneously converting Inflict Moderate Wounds.

Hammer Attack (1d20+9)[*17*]
Hammer Damage (3d6)[*13*]

Cure (2d8+7)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught continues to hack and chop, *24* & *20* damage sending one more of the plant men to compost as Lirith chops another for *4* damage. Fighting furiously Lora the dragonborn lets forth a blast of shimmering dragons breath slowing and hampering two of the assailants.

The melee is frantic, limbs and weapons flailing in the tight confines of the hold, Tchinik bashed for *10* & *6* damage, Lirith grunting in pain as she is struck for *7* damage and Lora assaulted for *5*, *8* & *5* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Save vs Slow breath Fort DC16
(1d20+8)[20]
(1d20+8)[12]

AoO vs Surtros
slam (1d20+3)[7] incl -4 IGG, damage (1d6+4)[8]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+8)[27] damage (2d4+3)[9]

2 Vine horrors vs Tchinik
slam 1 (1d20+6)[12] damage (1d6+4)[7]

slam 1 (1d20+9)[24] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[26] damage (1d6+4)[6]

Vine horror vs Lirith
slam 1 (1d20+8)[23] damage (1d6+4)[7]

2 Vine horrors vs Lora (all attacks less DR)
slam 1 (1d20+9)[26] damage (1d6+4)[7]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[12] damage (1d6+4)[6]

slam 1 (1d20+9)[21] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[21] damage (1d6+4)[7]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, getting bruised and batter, grunts under the assault but manages to keep his feet.  
"Ya damned seaweed... is that the best you have?"  as he attempts to skewer the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~29
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 



Attack vs E-17 with Leading the Attack
*Spoiler*
Show


As part of this maneuver, you make a single melee attack. If your attack is successful, your allies gain a +4 morale bonus on attack rolls for 1 round against the creature you hit.


(1d20+11)[*23*] include +2 for flanking

Damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] +1 fire damage + (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*20*] 
(1d6+3)[*4*] +1 fire damage

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Cavir

Lora nods gratefully to Surtros for the healing but is immediately battered more. *"Lirith, work with me on this one."* The dragonborn calls upon Bahamut to add extra power to her strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did Surtros' Hammer hit?

Tactical Strike on E19. +2d6 damage and on hit allies get a free 5' move. If my target drops, that gives Malmir a nice unthreatened place to move to.

Morningstar: (1d20+5)[*11*] (+1 Resolve)
damage: (1d8+2)[*8*] + (2d6)[*6*] (+1 Resolve)

Vigor Aura is on. All who are under half hp heal 1hp/round (including myself).
On the next attack about to hit Malmir, Surtros, or Lirith I'll use Shield Block to grant them +7 AC.

Next round maneuvers:
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d3)[*2*]

33/52hp
If I had bothered to use the shield of faith +2 potion I would have avoided a lot of damage here :/

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Roaring and cursing the North man steps forward to hew into the plant things beside Sutros, axe crashing down with wild abandon. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show





5ft step to F17, attacking E17 and F16
PA 4 (1d20+4)[*22*] dam (1d8+21)[*23*] atk error =30
PA 4 (1d20+4)[*14*] dam (1d8+21)[*25*] atk error =22

Edit: should be +12, not 4 to hit. 

Hps 35/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy = 18
Rage 0/1 - 2/6 rounds
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength! RAGE!

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik stabs and slashes again at the surrounding creatures, hitting for *9* damage. Seeing an opportunity Connaught pounces, leaping across the hold and chopping down on the injured thing hitting for *18* damage and chopping it in half. He turns, smacking the next one for *20* damage even as Surtros' mystical hammer smashes into it for another *7* damage. Lirith valiantly hacks at another for *6* damage.

The relentless melee continues, foes smashing at Tchinik for *10* & *10* damage and beating at Lora for *8* & *8* damage as the sargasso plant folk flail violently about the hold seeking to prevent you from going deeper.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Hammer Attack (1d20+9)[26]
Hammer Damage (3d6)[7]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+6)[25] damage (2d4+3)[11]

2 Vine horrors vs Tchinik
slam 1 (1d20+7)[23] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+7)[15] damage (1d6+4)[6]

slam 1 (1d20+7)[10] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+4)[10]

2 Vine horrors vs Lora
slam 1 (1d20+9)[21] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[20] damage (1d6+4)[8]

slam 1 (1d20+9)[24] damage (1d6+4)[10]
slam 2 (1d20+9)[10] damage (1d6+4)[9]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Loradralsornux was very much hating fighting within the confines of a ship. She bashed at the vine threatening herself and Lirith again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hey GF, lay off on rolling for max damage!  :Small Eek: 
5 of 8 of the last d6's were a 6...

Foehammer strike at E19.. +2d6 damage and ignore DR

Morningstar: (1d20+5)[*18*] crit: (1d20+5)[*15*] (+1 Resolve)
damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] crit: (1d8+5)[*10*] (+1 Resolve)
Edit: extra damage rolled in OOC: (2d6)[*8*]

Maneuvers:
Crusaders Strike G
Foehammer X
Shield Block R
Tactical Strike G 
Charging Minotaur R
Next round: (1d3)[*1*]

17/52 hp

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Feeling very boxed in, Malmir attempts to use guile. 

With a thought, his _hat of disguise_ makes him look like one of his shrubbish assailants.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, withering under the attacks, grunts outloud as he strikes, falling back as he tries to recover.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~9
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 



Attack vs F-16, renewing manuevers


(1d20+9)[*21*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*7*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*2*] Punishing Stance 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*29*]
(1d6+3)[*7*] +1 fire damage


5 Foot step after attack to E-17

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian howls with wild glee as another of the beasts is crushed under the heavy weight of the axe, its blade dulled and chipped by the solid vine creatures that  surround them. Still lost in the frenzy he whirls around hacking at nearest one seeking to reduce it kindling and hack through it to reach the farthest one from the rest of the party. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Attack F16, if it dies, 5ft step and attack E15

PA 4 (1d20+12)[*13*] dam (1d8+21)[*23*] 
PA 4 (1d20+12)[*32*] dam (1d8+21)[*27*] 

Hps 35/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy = 18
Rage 0/1 - 3/6 rounds
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength! RAGE!

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level

----------


## Ghostfoot

The furious fight continues, Tchinik and Connaught combining to overcome and bring down one of the wicked plant assailants in pieces even as Surtros and Lora find their attacks thwarted. Lirith slashes at one for *3* damage her mighty falchion largely ineffective but nevertheless her opponent recoiling before sliding down into a pile of sentient muck and slipping away under a nearby closed doorway. "Ha, that's right you better run!"

The two remaining sargasso stalkers continue to flail heedless of damage and of Malmir's duplicitous new visage. One smashes at Tchinik battering for *5* damage while the other beats at Lora for another *7* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Surtros
Hammer Attack (1d20+9)[14]
Hammer Damage (3d6)[12]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+6)[21]damage (2d4+3)[8]

Vine horror vs Tchinik
slam 1 (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d6+4)[5]
slam 2 (1d20+7)[11] damage (1d6+4)[8]

Vine horror vs Lora
slam 1 (1d20+7)[26] damage (1d6+4)[9] less DR
slam 2 (1d20+7)[20] damage (1d6+4)[6]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Have I mentioned yet how much I hate those things?

It was a shot, but it failed. He was beginning to wonder why he ever stole the hat. 

He tries to put the scaly Dragonborn between him and the plant- thing, dispelling his disguise after seeing Connaughts blind rage 

_And wouldnt it just be my luck?_

*Spoiler: Move*
Show

diagonal withdrawal move to E19

----------


## Cavir

"Lirith, nice one."  Lora turns 180 degrees and bashes at the other vine near her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aura: Fast Healing 1 up to 1/2 hp for the whole party. 
Lora: 12/51hp.

Tactical Strike (+2d6 damage)
Morningstar: (1d20+5)[*10*] crit: (1d20+5)[*9*] (+1 Resolve)
damage: (1d8+2)[*6*] + (2d6)[*7*] (+1 Resolve)
crit: (1d8+2)[*9*] + (2d6)[*4*] 

Maneuvers:
Crusaders Strike G
Foehammer X
Shield Block R
Tactical Strike X
Charging Minotaur R
Next round: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, stepping deftly back and avoiding the blow, steps forward, trying to finish the creature off as Lora's healing washes over him.
"You and me, both." he grunts back at Malmir.

*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~11
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 

I think Tchinik got back 2HP.

Attack vs E-15 with Mountain Hammer

*Spoiler*
Show


As part of this maneuver, you make a single melee attack. This attack deals an extra 2d6 points of damage and automatically overcomes damage reduction and hardness.



(1d20+9)[*26*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*9*]+1 fire damage + (1d6)[*3*]Punishing Stance + (2d6)[*6*]Mountain Hammer

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*14*]
(1d6+3)[*4*]+1 fire damage

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: 0
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Lost in rage, splattered with scraps of sea weed and matted in thick slime the viking wades forward to crush the last one into the corner and chop it up into mangled chunks of plant matter

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



5ft to F16 and attack E15

PA 4 (1d20+12)[*19*] dam (1d8+21)[*23*]
PA 4 (1d20+12)[*19*] dam (1d8+21)[*24*]

Hps 35/44
Saves 8/3/5
AC 16 (6arm) +2 frenzy = 18
Rage 0/1 - 3/6 rounds
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength! RAGE!

Psionic Boon: You gain 13 power points when you bind to Arete. These are added to your pool of power if you already possess psionic power, or they create a pool and you become a psionic creature for the duration of this binding.
Resistance: Your gain a +4 resistance bonus on a saving throw of your choice. You may change this to another saving throw as a move action.
Damage Reduction: Your body becomes unnaturally tough as you gain damage reduction 5/.
Repletion: You gain access to the psionic powers body adjustment , body purification, and sustenance for the duration of the binding. You may manifest each power as a psion would and as if it is a power known by you. You may augment each power as a psion normally could, substituting your effective binder level in place of manifester level

----------


## Ghostfoot

With no respite the gruelling figt for survival continues. Tchinik stabs with his flame-wreathed blade for *19* damage. As the skewered creature hisses in rage Connaught jumps over crushing and chopping for *18* & *19* damage ending the pile of mulch.

Surtros's whirling spiritual hammer thunks and smacks into the sole remaining creature for *14* damage. Lirith too chops away her falchion largely useless but still inflicting *4* damage. The creature melts away, dissolving into a pile of algae and sliding under the nearby doorway.

Finally, you find yourselves unopposed. Any respite will be brief though, you can hear sounds of frantic battle from the druid Sarbaz above deck - it can't be long until the hordes of sargasso fiends breach the ship and overwhelm you!

From deeper within the ship you sense a malign presence calling to the creatures, urging them closer to destroy you before you can end the curse of this place once and for all...

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Surtros
Hammer Attack (1d20+9)[21]
Hammer Damage (3d6)[14]

Lirith vs vine horror
falchion (1d20+6)[22] damage (2d4+3)[9] less DR


*=> Party*
Time to heal/ buff if you want before the 'boss fight'

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Pressing a button his belt, the shattered ribs of Malmir begin to knit back together. 

*Spoiler: Healing Belt - like a cleric in your pocket*
Show

(2d8)[*4*] one charge


I have some magical that might help us. _something_ beckons, and I doubt its friendly.

He lists off his remaining spells as he gingerly checks his injuries.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik gasps as he leans heavily against the wall.  "Let us not do that again."  as he focus for a moment and his wounds start to magically heal.

*Spoiler*
Show




Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~11
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 
Using a charge from healing belt, and then another charge from the belt.
(2d8)[*12*]
(2d8)[*14*]

Effects~
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: 0
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Cavir

Lora starts swapping out belts. *"Not again? Whatever controls all these creatures still has to fall. Heal yourselves and use every magical protection you have. This will be a grand fight!"* The dragonborn heals herself with both her aura and healing belts, applies some magics to herself, and gives Bahamut's blessing to Lirith and Tchinik. She then puts her dragon belt back on.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not clear on how much time we'll have. That affects my healing aura for everyone (1/round up to half hp). Might be useful for people to already have lesser vigor in effect when we go in.
Healing Belt three times on myself: (6d8)[*5*][*7*][*3*][*3*][*8*][*7*](33). If I had used the SoF for the last fight I would have taken a lot less damage.
Potion of Shield of Faith +2
Skull Talisman: Bears Endurance (+4 CON)
Faith Token of Bahamut (Resistance 2/day): Lirith and Tchinik

Rolling for next 1st round maneuvers:
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d3)[*2*]

HP: 12 + 33 (belt) + aura time before reaching 1/2 hp
Max HP: 64 (with Bear's Endurance)

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The rage dissipates and the barbarian stops whirling and hacking. He looks about as his eyes widen at the damage that has been done o his friends and the massed pile of sea weed and lumps of debris that line the chamber. "Not a friendly ship it is. I can feel the heart of this downstairs, can you? We have to continue down and destroy the source of it." Taking a breath he feels the power of Arete flowing through him, wounds sucking shut as the vestige's strange psionic power flows through the bearded savage. 

He looks about at his friends as he waits for a minute to catch his breath post his frenzy. "The battle rage has left me. IT'll be cagey fighting from now on." He mutters as he shrugs on his shield. "Would any of you have more blessings from the Gods and the arcane that can help us?". He starts by choking down a small black vial, the endurance of a bear flooding through him and hair sprouts from his arms and back, a second vial leaves strange wooden scales hardening on his skin. Through his beard he grins at the others - "For Death or glory eh?" 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Body Adjustment7 PPs (2d12)[*13*]
Potion: Bear's endurance

Hps 35/44 (+12)
Saves 8/3/5 (+2 Fort)
AC 16 (6arm) +2 shield
Rage 1/1
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength (5 mins), Bears Endurance (3mins), BarkSkin (3 mins)

----------


## Cavir

Lora pulls out a skull talisman and hands it to Connaught. *"Here. Use this too."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Skull talisman: Shield of Faith +2. Barkskin + SoF should be helpful.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You press on deeper into the bowels of the cursed ship, the structure feeling more and more akin to something biological that you are within as the surfaces writhe with small vines and budding tumescent growths.

Coming to the lower holds you find a huge section of the hull has rotted away here, leaving a stinking pit with walls of writhing green and brown vegetation. These walls writhe with horrible half-formed life, semi-human shapes twisting and spasming from thick tumescent stalks like anthropomorphic fruits ready for harvest. The pit drops away into a noisome, unseen depth, certainly far deeper than sea level, into an unknown hell below where as the air shifts you sense rather than see a great shifting bulk...

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Shaft is 25ft in diameter.
I think you have at best vision to 60ft (correct me if I'm wrong)? The shaft is deeper than that.
DC20 to Climb down (if you dare)
DC14 Fort save or nauseated if you enter the shaft due to the stifling stench.

Re: buffs/ timing etc treat any new buffs as if they've just been cast. Reduce duration of any others by 2 mins to allow for exploration time. Party also benefits from 2 mins of Lora's healing aura.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

As they go in deeper, Malmir adds resistance to acid to his arcane defense. 

*Spoiler: Protection From Energy*
Show

i choose acid cuz all the green. 


As he reaches the pit he addresses Connaught the Barbarian soulbinder. 

I have means to make you difficult to hit, my big new friend. Are you interested?

*Spoiler: Hold action*
Show

If DrK is jiggy with it, cast _displacement_

----------


## razorback

Tchinik moves down, cautious of the danger all around them, his spear at the ready for more of the sea-spawned creatures to appear.
As they come upon the pit, he circles around to make sure the area is clear before peering down.  
"Well..." he says as he leans forward "... that is a problem.  Anyone have a bunch of rope?"

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks down the hole. *"I have rope, but I can see that it isn't enough to reach the bottom. With rope that means one of us at a time, the first will face the beast alone. What if we attract the beast to us? Shall I try burning or freezing what lines the hole?"*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught looks down the pit, before grinning at Lora and Malmir, "I would take any protections I can." He punctuates it by snapping the Skull talisman and releasing the warding energy within. 

Shall we assail down the pit? Who has rope and then we can end whatever menace has befallen these accursed weeds. We can all slide down together. 

_ready to rock_

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_Never cast without consent,_ the arcane tutors always told him.

With the affirmation, Malmir casts _displacement_ onto the binder-barian.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Lirith*

"I'm game of you are. Race you down there, big man" she winks at Connaught. "Anybody got more rope? Or a way to light it up down there so we can see what we're in for?"

----------


## Cavir

*"Let's see if we can draw it up here."* Lora breathes in deeply and lets out a 30' line of fire covering the walls of the pit and purpose helping to deal with the fumes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Activate Energy Aura (+1 DC to fire)
Damage: (3d8)[*10*]

----------


## razorback

"I know a spell that can draw up some light, but it is of limited duration.  Like flaming breath here, might be best used to draw attention to where we want it rather than to light our way."

*Spoiler*
Show


Back in action.

He is referring to Dancing Lights, which only lasts for 1 minute.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora lets out a lengthy blast of searing fire. The flames illuminate at least 70ft of shaft but still you can't see the bottom. All around the inside of the shaft budding embryonic plant creatures writhe and pop in the flames, half-formed as they are and unable to move. The little buds scream shrilly, an unnerving sound. It seems to provoke a response - far below you sense a shifting of a large mass. The walls of the shaft start to undulate as a massive growth or _something_ shoots up the walls, winding its way up just under the surface of the writhing podules. 

Reaching the lip of the shaft there is a moments pause and you wonder just where the plant/ energy/ thing has dissipated to.....all of a sudden from the weed-choked ceiling above the shaft a huge thing erupts, hanging. At least 15ft in diameter a pyramidical bulk of deviant rot and foul-smelling vegetation its surface bursting with nearly-formed plant-men. The hideous infants wail shrilly, a confusing cacophony, occasionally one pulling free fully formed only to drop into the darkness of the shaft below shaft. Massive tentacles unfold and flail about as a huge maw gulps and slurps eager to consume!!!

*Spoiler: battle info*
Show

Initiative
Tchinik (1d20+4)[16]
Connaught (1d20)[17]
Lora (1d20)[18]
Malmir (1d20+3)[18]
Lirith (1d20+6)[7]
Mother-of-All (1d20-2)[2]

No-one is flat-footed (Mother-of-All transported to close in the surprise round, party wins initiative).Carried Progeny - it is evident that anyone adjacent to the Mother-of-All will be subject to melee attack by the budding spawn that cover it.Babbling Young - the wailing interferes with spellcasting. Concentration check DC15 +1/spell level to cast (or lose the spell).The thing is hanging from the ceiling, over the 25ft wide shaft. It is Huge (15ft square) so actually hangs down into the shaft. You can step up to it to melee without falling down the shaft.Reach - it evidently has reach with it's tentacles.



*=> Party*
_fight!_

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The maddening gibberish echoes in his head, and the half-elf cannot bring any spells to his mind. 

Shutupshutupshutup!

Futily he holds his tiny dagger in front of him, ready to slash if the... thing comes towards him. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Hold action, attack if Mother comes in range. 

no spells, no useful trigger items. Anyone need a healing belt?

----------


## Cavir

The dragonborn calls out as movement is detected down below. *"Get back!"* When the mass of deadly vegetation forms itself against the ceiling she steps back a little further and summons a large black scorpion from the magical amulet around her neck. The scorpion immediately takes to cutting away the monstrous plant. *"Keep away and it will feel Bahamut's Fire!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step to be 15' away.
Activate Amber Amulet of Vermin - Large Scorpion 10' away from MoA. Full Attack. Assuming it can't be crit'd and is immune to poison (no Weed-Be-Gone?!). Can it be grappled?

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*8*] 
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*] 
On hit: grapple attempt:[ roll]1d20+11[/roll] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*8*] 

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*14*] 
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*] 
On hit: grapple attempt: (1d20+11)[*15*] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*10*] 

Sting: (1d20+1)[*9*] 
Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]

Enduring Exposure
Stance: Iron Guards Glare 
Aura Vigor
Potion: Shield of Faith +2
Bear's Endurance  +4 CON
AC 22
HP 64/64

Maneuvers:
1) Crusaders Strike R
2) Foehammer G
3) Shield Block R
4) Tactical Strike G
5) Charging Minotaur G
Next round: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, upon seeing the creature and it's brood, pulls out his spear as he begins to sing, the power and strength in his voice rising in the darkness to uplift his friends.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~52
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

I don't think the wailing will interfer with his Inspire Courage but let me know if he has to roll.

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: O

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian leaps back in horror at the thing that appears falling from the ceiling in a mass of tentacles and half formed plant people. Standing shoulder to shoulder with Tchinik and Lora he hews at the beast. "By the Gods, what manner of vile beast is this!" Only the brave sound of Tchinik's music helping to centre him as he hacks at it

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Attack, use all charges of Belt of One Mighty Blow if connect
Atk (Power attack 3) =  (1d20+12)[*19*] damage (1d8+16)[*19*] + (3d6)[*11*] from belt if it hits

Hps 44/44 (+12)
Saves 8/3/5 (+4 will)
AC 16 (6arm) +2 barkskin = 18 
Rage 1/1
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete (+4 to Will saves, DR 5/-)
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength (5 mins), Bears Endurance (3mins), BarkSkin (3 mins), Inspire Courage

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir holds up his dagger as the babbling chaos overwhelms his concentration. Lora steps back and, clutching the amulet at her neck, summons a massive black-plated scorpion into the hold. It lashes out at the huge bulk of hideous sargasso-creature sparring but dealing no material damage.

Tchinik's rousing voice bolsters the group, Connaught stepping up axe in hand to chop, chop for *25* damage tendrils flying but the thing tougher than it looks. Not to be outdone Lirith rolls forward alongside, coming up next to Connaught "Take that" with blade sweeping about slashing at it for *9* damage.

The thing surges and heaves in response tendrils and arm-polyps flailing about at anything near, battering Connaught for *6* damage, Lirith for *10* damage and the scorpion for *7* damage before the huge maw tears at Connaught a glancing blow but still *9* damage in the desperate melee.

*Spoiler: combat info*
Show




> Can it be grappled?


 Sure can :-)

Lirith vs mother-of-all
falchion (1d20+9)[25] damage (2d4+6)[14] less DR

Mother-of-all:
Carried progeny (auto-atatck adjacents)
slam vs Connaught (1d20+13)[26] damage (1d6+5)[11] less DR
slam vs Lirith (1d20+13)[22] damage (1d6+5)[10]

Full attack
Bite vs Connaught (1d20+15)[25] damage (2d6+10)[14] less DR
Slam vs scorpion (1d20+13)[16] damage (1d6+5)[7]
Slam vs Lirith (1d20+13)[15] damage (1d6+5)[10]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora calls upon her Slowing Breath to give her allies the advantage while the black scorpion continues its assault.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step up to activate Iron Guard Glare for the others. Slow breath to cover as much of MoA and spawn without hitting the scorpion (rest of party is already protected).

Slow: Slows for 2 rounds, Fort DC 16 save to reduce to only 1 round. Slowed Creature can take a single move or standard action but not both nor full-round action. Also takes -1 to AC, attack rolls, and Reflex saves. 

Scorpion
Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*9*] 
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*] 
On hit: grapple attempt: (1d20+11)[*17*] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*8*] 

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*13*] 
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] 
On hit: grapple attempt: (1d20+11)[*12*] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*6*] 

Sting: (1d20+1)[*18*] 
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*] 

Maneuvers:
1) Crusaders Strike G
2) Foehammer G
3) Shield Block R
4) Tactical Strike G 
5) Charging Minotaur G
Next round: Shield Block granted.

Enduring Exposure
Stance: Iron Guards Glare
Aura Vigor
Potion: Shield of Faith +2
Bear's Endurance +4 CON
AC 22
HP 64/64

----------


## razorback

Tchink brings a tempo'd battle song up, rising and swelling like an ever increasing storm, appropriate for the battle before them as he lashes out with his rapier.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~52
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

(1d20+11)[*14*] with Mountain Hammer

Damage
(1d6+6)[*10*] +1 Fire + (2d6)[*8*]

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*17*]
(1d6+6)[*10*] +1 Fire

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught ducks, axe weaving but is unable to prevent the impact of the tentacles smashing into his chest. Only Arete's bindings preventing previous injury. Beside his allies he grins, "This is no hydra, no caves of infected mutants, we have struck down bigger beasts than this."

He chops again and again trying to chop through the tentacles. Activating bracers to give him Sif's quickstriking power

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Swift: activate quick strike bracers
Atk (PA4): (1d20+11)[*22*] dam (1d8+18)[*19*] 
Atk (PA4): (1d20+11)[*30*] dam (1d8+18)[*26*] 
(Heal 1/hit) 

Hps 39/44 
Saves 8/3/5 (+4 will)
AC 16 (6arm) +2 barkskin = 18 
Rage 1/1
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete (+4 to Will saves, DR 5/-)
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength (5 mins), Bears Endurance (3mins), BarkSkin (3 mins), Inspire Courage +3

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Malmir again tries to focus his mind. 

*Spoiler: Failure to Concentrate correctly*
Show

[roll]1d20+2[/roll


He fails miserably. Instead he draws healing energies from his belt to pass onto Connaught.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A blast of Lora's draconic breath washes over the abomination, slowing it momentarily. The massive scorpion snicks and scuttles trying to grab at the thing but managing only a glancing blow with its stinger for *3* damage. Tchinik steps in next to Connaught and Lirith, stabbing with his flaming rapier for *14* damage.

Connaught's axe flashes as he chops and hacks, his courage rewarded with two mighty blows for *14* & *21* damage even as Malmir supports him, healing his wounds leaving him strong again! Lirith smiles at his fearless courage. Not wanting to leave all the glory to him she continues to swing her falchion, striking for *6* damage. 

The sargasso queen continues to flail and smash about the confined space, battering Connaught for *4* damage, Tchinik for *7* damage and Lirith *6* damage sending her sailing back to lie in a crumpled heap! 

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Save vs Slow Fort DC16 (1d20+15)[29]

Lirith vs mother-of-all
falchion (1d20+9)[23] damage (2d4+6)[11] less DR

Mother-of-all:
Carried progeny (auto-attack adjacents)
slam vs Connaught (1d20+12)[27] damage (1d6+5)[9]
slam vs Lirith (1d20+12)[27] damage (1d6+5)[6]
slam vs Tchinik (1d20+12)[32] damage (1d6+5)[7]
slam vs Lora (1d20+12)[21] damage (1d6+5)[9]

Bite vs Lora (1d20+14)[20] damage (2d6+10)[15]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lirith falls. Lora hopes her own draconic healing aura is enough to keep her alive until the group can finish off the beast. The scorpion continues its assault. The dragonborn exhales heavily and a sparkling orange flame takes a life of its own as it dances among the sargasso.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Scorpion full attacks. Lora uses an AP on entangling breath. The DC should have been 18 last round thanks due to the boosted CON but it didn't matter. Shield Block is finally granted so will use that on someone that is going to get hit, Connaught first else Tchinik. The scorpion didn't attacked because of its reach right? 

Entangling Fire Breath: 4d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC16 to half that again. (4d8)[*21*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*1*] rounds.

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*7*]  (vs entangled?)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*] 
On hit: grapple attempt: (1d20+11)[*30*] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*6*] 

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*16*]  (vs entangled?)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*] 
On hit: grapple attempt: (1d20+11)[*18*] (size, bab, imp grapple)
Constrict: (1d6+4)[*10*] 

Sting: (1d20+1)[*20*]  (vs entangled?)
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Maneuvers:
1) Crusaders Strike G
2) Foehammer G
3) Shield Block G
4) Tactical Strike G 
5) Charging Minotaur G
Next round: (1d5)[*1*], (1d4)[*3*] 
AC 22
HP 64/64

Enduring Exposure
Iron Guards Glare 
Aura Vigor
Potion: Shield of Faith +2
Bear's Endurance  +4 CON
AC 22
HP 64/64

----------


## razorback

Tchinik contiues to sing his battle hymm as he takes the blow square in his side, almost causing him to crumble. He recovers himself as he lashes out at the creature

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~17; Current ~ 15 
HP ~ 52; Current ~45
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

(1d20+11)[*12*] with Leading the Attack

Damage
(1d6+6)[*8*] + (1d6)[*3*] (Punishing Stance)

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(1d6+6)[*7*] +1 Fire

Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: X
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With a press of his belt button, Malmir lets divine energy flow into Lirith. 

*Spoiler: Heal Mage!*
Show

(2d8)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

the barbarian barely grunts as the tentacles and weird pulsing buboes slash and tear at him. Wading through the thick mass of vegatation he grins as he chops and hacks as he can feel the tide turning in favour of him and his comrades.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Atk (1d20+11)[*24*] Dam (1d8+18)[*22*] 
(Heal 1/hit) 

Hps 37/44 
Saves 8/3/5 (+4 will)
AC 16 (6arm) +2 barkskin = 18 
Rage 1/1
Pact: +2 hit 
Vestige: Arete (+4 to Will saves, DR 5/-)
AP's: 0!!

Effects: Bull strength (5 mins), Bears Endurance (3mins), BarkSkin (3 mins), Inspire Courage +3

----------


## Ghostfoot

The fight is brutal, Lora's flaming dragonbreath coursing over the mother-of-all even as the scorpion snips and nicks at it inflicting a multitude of minor wounds. The massive heap of vegetation lashes about but Connaught seizes the opportunity jumping into its maw hacking about heedless of the danger. The weed-matron succumbs, ropy clumps of tendril-flesh flying free as the northerner dives deep, hacking it to oblivion as it shrieks and howls in alien tones. 

A silent shudder courses out from the mother-of-all as the curse of the sargasso is finally lifted. All about you, you sense a feeling of relief and peace as the vine horrors are finally released and slump back into seaweed sludge. The victory over the curse is sweet, but tempered by the obvious fast degeneration of the sargasso island about you. The evil is bested, but the ship about you starts to break up with water coursing through as great clumps of seaweed break apart!

*Spoiler: Party win!*
Show

Updates to follow, but for now - VICTORY!!!

----------


## Ghostfoot

You dash from the depths of the ship as the _Thunderer_ breaks apart, seawater crashing through as the rotted timbers finally yield. Of your companions Yamaszt and Sarbaz there is no sign, but the chaos of bested vine monsters indicates that they had fought well. Surely if anyone a water druid and a priest of a luck god would prevail here?

Emerging on to the deck you're confronted with a rapidly changing vista. Towers of seaweed collapse as the sargasso underneath shifts and starts to succumb. There are great creaks and crashes as long-held wrecks are finally released to slump to a watery resting place far below.

There's not much time! You dash from the ship (Lora flying above), hoping to make it to the _Sea Wyvern_ in time. Alas you have gone not 100 yards before the sloshing sargasso finally fails and you find yourselves floundering in muck-filled seawater. Behind you there is one final crash as the _Thunderer_ implodes in on itself sending a wave of debris and sludge washing over you Lirith, Tchinik & Malmir struggling not to be dragged down with it as Lora flys above and Connaught magically walks upon the surface.

*Spoiler: swim checks*
Show

Swim DC15
Tchinik (1d20+3)[12] nonlethal damage (1d6)[1]
Malmir (1d20+2)[10] nonlethal damage (1d6)[4]
Lirith (1d20+7)[25] nonlethal damage  (1d6)[2]



The next few hours are a trial. Debris abounds and Connaught helps the two swimmers find sufficiently buoyant debris to cling to to stay afloat. Lora flys above, searching for the _Sea Wyvern_. The dissipating sargasso has changed the landscape and it is difficult to get bearings. Eventually she spies the vessel, safe, having broken free and made clear water some miles away. With Amella at the helm Lora leads the welcome ship toward the castaways, smashing through the remaining detritus to your location.

Exhausted, you're dragged aboard to a hero's welcome, a cheer going up from the crew and smiles all around. Even the wee gnome Urol content not to fuss too much over the lost flora.

It's only then, on the sun-drenched deck, that you realise what Malmir had been clinging to to stay afloat - a small treasure chest miraculously still watertight and who knows what it contains?!

*Spoiler: Let's find out. Loot:*
Show

1200gp462pp4 scrimshaw carvings each depicting one of the 4 seasons (250gp each)4 matching golden goblets (100gp each)silver church candelabrum (350gp)bone scroll tube (arcane scrolls of hold monster & waves of fatigue)

----------


## Cavir

Lora cheered with the bravery and success of the party slaying the beast. Escaping the ship she used her sense of direction to point the others in the right direction. She took to the skies gaining altitude to try to find Yamaszt and Sarbaz. Even her draconic enhanced sight failed to find them. She knew saving those below had to come first and she turned towards where the Sea Wyvern should be.

------

Using the last reserves of her wings the dragonborn finally made it to the ship. Collapsed against the railing at the bow of the ship she guided the captain to the castaways. Lora was too exhausted to help them onto the ship. The crew cheered the victory. Lora let them have their time for joy but eventually called for silence. In memory of the fallen. After a time she stood and looked out along the horizon looking for signs of Yamaszt and Sarbaz, particularly the cleric she had fought alongside since Lora had begun this journey back against the mutants. Seeing none, she went below deck and fell asleep as she plopped face down into the hammock, wings dangling off either side.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

After returning to the_Wyvern_, Malmir rummages through his belongings and comes across a potion of _water breathing._

Well. That would have come in handy. I need to itemize my gear better.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik tries to help the others as he tries to stay afloat, not always successful, as they make their way against the tide.  Swimming to avoid large chunks of former hulls, sharp and jagged, they swim for what seems like an eternity before the call is rung out.  The group that had to trudge through the waters is plucked like nearly drowned rats, layed down on the deck to dry and catch their wind.  He falls fast asleep on the deck, exhaustion washing away the last of his strength as realization that he was not to die this day.
Later, he wakes to his friends commenting on Malmir's good fortune.  He wakes up in a haze, more glad to have not been drowned at the moment as he feels the ship moving on the waves.  
"Well, friends, it would seem we have survived by the skin of our teeth again. "  looking at the chest, he grins as says "It would seem the gods themselves have a plan for us and smiled upon us."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The walk, swim, slog through the decaying and melting sargasso tea was taxing and exhausting but eventually they manage to reach the doughty _Sea Wyvren_ and climb aboard. Exhausted, hotm, wet and grimy with salt soaked into them. Connaught offers a great hug and backs slaps to his friends. "Come, mead, ale, wine. We have wona  great victory. We have lost friends but we can toast their walk to Thor's golden halls."

Collapsing in a heap he looks to the Captain and Amelia. "A nasty beast. Plants and weed were hard to hack through. But good money in the chest we found eh? We can buy drinks to honour the fallen.".

----------


## Cavir

Hours later Lora awakens and goes back on deck. She is still worn out with her wings folded in and obviously drooping but better than earlier. She learns of the Malmir's treasure chest and inspects its findings with a hint of draconic desire. 

*"Urol, next time you pray for lots of plants we get to feed you to them!"* Lora quips with a toothy smile.

----------


## Ghostfoot

After several days of exhausted rest you waken and rise one afternoon to the sound of Connaught and Lirith deep in their cups, bawdy sea-shanties, battle chants and odes to the missing and fallen rousing the crew who all sing along. Everyone is in high spirits now, for are you not better than everything that the Great Sea has thrown at you?

Urol splutters and gasps in mock outrage at Lora's jibe as the crew laughs and Lirith entertains them with a display swordsmanship replaying the battles in exaggerated fashion. A few mismatched wrestling bouts ensue all in good humour.

A scowling Indo looks down from where he leans against a railing, a half full wine bottle in his hand "Aye the gods have a plan for you. Inevitable death. Just leave me out of it! Thunderstrike [his stallion] and I will be lucky to make it off this gods-cursed boat alive!"

As if to underline this point a cry echoes out from the cabin boy Tavey Nesk in the crow's nest - "Land ho!"

*Spoiler: Spot checks*
Show

Spot
Tchinik (1d20+1)[10]
Connaught (1d20-1)[16]
Lora (1d20+14)[34]
Malmir (1d20-2)[8]


Lora spots it first, a line of ragged, jungle-choked peaks loom on the horizon. "Charts!" order Captain Amella and a crewman races to grab them from below decks. After a few tense moments of analysis and cross-checking she says with a wry smile "We're here. We've done it. The Isle of Dread."



A huge cheer echoes about the Sea Wyvern as everyone welcomes the the imminent end of the epic voyage and the last brief leg of the journey down the coast of the island to the colony of Farshore.

----------


## Cavir

Lora the dragonborn cheers with the news. Her wings open and she is quickly up to the crows nest by the boy. *"Good job Tavey!"* She stands on a spar while holding the mast. *"Any signs of the Blue Nixie or anyone ashore?"* Her eyes lock onto the horizon, scanning land and sea for signs of life.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

+16 Spot, will just stay up there, enjoying the wind to her wings while focused on finding something out there.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

An arm draped around Lirith as he stands at the prow clutching a horn of ale in his other hand Connaught watches the distant island in the distance. An eye to the vast jungle covered mountains and the clouds. "What reckon you lassie? Adventure, death, or a wee bit of both. Ancestors be proud of us so far so I'm hoping that we'll be keeping ourselves alive and hale eh?"

Looking up at the flying cleric he bellows up to Lora, "Any sign of Lavinia or the Nixie up there Lora?". For the rest of the day he paces the deck like a caged animal, his axe hand fondled with even more fondness than Lirith.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_An Island?! Gods and Daemons, I wanted to get away from the sea!_

Malmir had sunk into a deep funk over his time trapped on the Saragossa, and hoped these buccaneers and murderers would be his salvation. Now he was destined to spend his life on the water. 

Er... huzzah!

----------


## razorback

Tchinik spends the next few days relaxing on deck, making jokes here in there, but mostly just absorbing the calm of the slowly rolling seas and warming sun.
He's brought out of his revelry at the sound of land sight.  "Isle of Dread.  I'm sure that's just a misunderstanding, right?" he says with a mockingly dumbed down face, to the humor of the others. "Perhaps Indo will show us a comical show of running from some terrifying baby turtles or such?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

_[the retcon]_

Your attention wanders to the two newcomers aboard the _Sea Wyvern_. The cursed sargasso had broken apart into many slimy clumps of rotting seaweed snagged with detritus and wrecked timbers from the many doomed vessels. It was only through dumb luck that Tavey had happen to spot more survivors drifting amid the morass as the _Sea Wyvern_ surged through it.

Two men on a makeshift raft, clearly their chances on the open sea were next to hopeless. Captain Amella orders ropes lowered and the two clambered aboard, exhausted. One an armoured man of faith, a religious fighter. The other some sort of scholar-archer. Both of central/ southern extraction they have been recovering but now look prepared to introduce themselves...

----------


## u-b

"Thank you for saving us. Name's Elmes. Elmes Hayman. A servant of Tyr, as you can see, and maritime guard. With nothing left to guard, though, so I guess just heading back to inhabited lands by the way of whatever is your destination."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

_Retcon_

"Ho, more wrecked folk in the water!" Connaught had yelled as he'd been part of the gaggle of crew that had spotted the small raft. Helping pull them aboard he grins "Welcome aboard the Sea Wyvren. We are bound for adventure loot and plunder and you pair look like   handy pair to be involved in that." he adds the last with a wary eye at their arms and armour.

--

_Back on the prow_

Connaught, an arm around Lirrith looks back at the crew. "So, waht adventures await eh?" he looks happy balnaced over thw water, before he goes below to wrestle once more with vestiges of the long dead gods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Successful bounds on - rolls were in the Age Worms OOC
Balam (1d20+11)[31] DC 25
Focalor (1d20+11)[26] DC 20

Vestige Pact: +2 to hit

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The half-elf watched the barbarian with much interest. Since he was given the _Curse of Mask_ (as his teachers called it), where he could steal spells with a touch, he wondered if the abilities of a soulbinder could be similarly "borrowed."

_You have to wonder what sort of maniac would willingly let dead souls invade his body... thank you, no!_

----------


## infomatic

The second man, thin and bearded and bedraggled, hauls himself over the gunwale, pulling a rucksack and a quiver behind him before collapsing on the deck. 

"Thank you all," he says, his throat dry, "and praised be  be " his voice trails off, and his hand clutches at one of perhaps a half-dozen charms around his neck.

Elmes and he had managed to set up a desperate sail on the raft as the accursed Sargasso had broken up, and by a miracle caught a favorable wind, but for the life of him he couldn't remember who had sent it. He'd said an awful lot of prayers today. " all the gods known and unknown," he finishes quickly. _Hopefully that would cover it_, he thought.

He looks up at his benefactors and clambers to his feet and bows. "Farid yn Balu el Tashar yi Saboa," he introduces himself, properly, using his father's, family and hometown name after his own, though anyone watching closely might see his face twist as he says, "Balu."

"I was seeking " he starts again, and stops before asking. "You saw no other ships?" But at their silence he knew the answer. The _Arnihb_, and everyone on it, was surely gone.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

After greeting the fellow seaweed refugees, Malmir retreats to the small corner of the ship bequeathed to him. 

During his ordeal hed come to some understanding of arcane power that he could never achieve in a classroom. Though hed deny it, danger proved a better crucible. 

He had managed to scrounge a spellbook from one of the derelicts and now with his time not focused on avoiding grisly green death, he finally took time to study it.

----------


## infomatic

When the call of land came, Farid was seated on deck with Urol, the gnome gesticulating wildly as he told of the _Sea Wyvern_'s adventures so far. He was fascinated by the tale of the Tamoachan ruins, and more than a little impressed at the notion the primitives of Maztica might have made it all this way so long ago, when the mighty fleets of Amn had discovered the isolated continent only recently. _What gods had that mummified priest prayed to? And where did they go?_

His face darkens at the Urol's offhand comment about the group's encounters with Crimson Fleet  the _Kirmist_, who had taken his sisters. Perhaps he would have chance to find another ship and catch up with them after they reached Farshore. He must inquire about what they others knew of these pirates  

"Land ho!"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I don't think Urol was around for the mutant-pirates part, but I figured he'd at least of heard about the story, and he's the most kindred soul to Farid among the crew so it'd make sense for them to be chatting. Kirmist is bastardized old Persian for Crimson, btw.

----------


## u-b

"Adventure, huh? I have reported to the headquarters so they know what happened to their ship and that I'll be away for an indefinite amount of time, on a sort of _unpaid_ leave, they say, because _merchants_. So can just as well join you while you are at it."

The rescued men turned out to be not particularly hungry or thirsty, because Elmes was providing both water and food, but Elmes in particular was tired of spending both days and nights in his full plate armor for the fear of surprise monster attacks. He spent the time onboard Sea Wyvewn with the armor comfortably stowed under the hammock, but was putting it on as soon as it become evident that the plan was to disembark at the island.

----------


## Cavir

*Lora*
(_insert between waking and land being sighted_)

Lora was already asleep when the pair were saved. The 6'4 part-dragon part-raptoran greeted the newcomers joyfully even in her slightly weakened state.  *"Welcome! More to fight the Good fight are always welcome. Allow me to grant you Bahamut's Blessings."* Unless denied, she grants the same resistance to the natural elements and her own breath attack that she gives everyone on board at dawn and dusk. Knowing Lirith's proclivity for showing off, Lora calls out to her. Lirith hops onto the railing to be clear of any rigging. Lora lets loose with a blast of flame passing through her and out over the sea. She turns back to the newcomers. *"You are now protected from my attacks like Lirith here is."* Lora cheers Lirith's bravery.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The cries of celebration at the sight of distant land and the approaching end to your journey are short-lived at another cry from Tavey in the crow's nest "Storm astern!". Captain Amella squints at the roiling clouds on the opposite horizon "Aye a big one, and coming fast too."

The call goes out "all hands on deck!" and the crew busy themselves trying to urge the ship onward toward the distant shore and safe harbour before the ominous tempest strikes! From the grim set to the captain's face it is clear that the danger is real and the outlook by no means assured.

----------


## Cavir

*"Anyone have wind magic to help us stay ahead of the storm? Captain, put me to work if it will help."* Without being otherwise directed, Lora keeps to her post up high keeping her eyes fore looking for any rocks ahead.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe big barbarian eyes the storm coming fast and looks to Lirrith. "Hey Lass. Grab our packs and hold to them eh?" He glances at the shore coming towards them rapidly and the savage storm coming up behind them. "Get our kit up on deck and stay with me." Then he looks to Captain Ameila. "Hey Captain, what do you need eh? WHat can I help with, you wanting to bring in the sails or roll 'em out? Looks like the sky father is angry with us this day...."

----------


## infomatic

Farid looks anxiously at the darkening sky behind them, suddenly full of anvil-like clouds and lightning flashes, and the mote of land  which seems very distant now  ahead.

The son of a merchant family, he liked to say he grew up sailing, but it'd be more precise to say he grew up watching _others_ sail. Still, he'd learned a bit over the years; his father's captains generally had one unflinching rule about children: Help or stay below decks. So he helped.

He bounds up the stairs as the crew bustles about, making the storm sails ready, and looks back again  _by the flame, that was a big storm_. "We don't have sea room, do we?" he calls to Captain Amella , but he knew the answer. "I know my way around a ship; where can I help?" 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Aid Another (Profession: Sailor) if it's called for: (1d20+8)[*27*]


Also I have no idea whether a ship Of this era would even have storm  sails or whether the captain would use them if it did. If Shes really trying to outrace  the storm she might go full sail for land until the storm is almost on top of us, But its really the kind of trick that you can only try once.

----------


## u-b

Elmes was not a sailor. If anything, he was a marine. He thought about the spells for some time, but nothing specific was prepared and no creative uses came to mind. "Won't be of any use here, sorry. I'll just stay out of everyone's way."

*Spoiler*
Show

The plan is to don the armor and get fully equipped, just in case, but otherwise stay clear out of everyone's way.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Malmir's stomach drops as he sees the approaching storm.

"Should that worry us? I think that should worry us!"

This time he would not be caught unaware! He readied the water breathing potion in case he ended up overboard.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik joins in greeting the newcomers, praising them in their tenaciousness in surviving what had claimed so many others over the years.
As the call of a storm is given, he moves to see it before going to the captain.  "Do you think we'll make landfall before this beastly storm overtakes us?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Captain Amella looks grimly at Tchinik "We have to. After the sargasso, the _Sea Wyvern_ can't take much more punishment." To Connaught, Farid and the others "Anyone who can be useful get busy over here. Everyone else, pick a god and start praying". 

The ship races forward, surging through the waves. The ominous storm grows ever closer wind whipping about and swells getting larger and larger. By early afternoon a torrential front of rain arrives drenching everybody to the skin. The winds pick up and the creaking ship is tossed about ever more precariously on the swells, Lora forced from the skies as the conditions just too treacherous. The odd snap of timbers and cry of alert but with skillful seamanship Amella manages to keep the ship upright and nobody is lost overboard to the washing waves. She winks a sign of respect and assistance to Farid as his efforts make the difference.

*Spoiler: sailor checks*
Show

Profession Sailor checks DC15

Amella (1d20+11)[13]
Amella (1d20+11)[28]
Amella (1d20+11)[17]
Amella (1d20+11)[28]

+2 assist from Farid = win


The afternoon grows dark as the storm shows no sign of abating. Darker still over the hours as afternoon turns to evening and the shelter of Isle, looming much closer, is still tens of miles away. The fury of the storm is quite exceptional the rain, spray and wind a test of endurance for all. 

"Reef!" Shouts Tavey, the cabin boy's warning coming all too late. All of a sudden there is a tremendous lurch and horrible sound of splintering timbers heard even over the din of the storm. The _Sea Wyvern_ comes to a sudden and ominous halt, waves crashing against it as it lists perilously to port wedged fast on rocks below.

"The end! I don't want to die!!!" shrieks Indo, the nobleman clutched fast to a railing sobbing hysterically.

Looming above through the stormy night a menacing eel-like creature sways into view. It's body rises from the waves below the massive creature must be at least 30ft long and large spines protruding all the way along the spine of its sinuous body. It's circular maw pulses open and closed, lethal grinding teeth visible within as it surveys the deck looking for prey..."Oh" says wee Urol with interest, clutching Indo's leg "How fascinating. A real-life masher".

*Spoiler: initiative*
Show

tchinik (1d20+6)[15]
Connaught (1d20)[15]
Lora (1d20)[1]
Malmir (1d20+3)[13]
Farid (1d20+3)[9]
Elmes (1d20+1)[8]
Lirith (1d20+6)[7]
Captain Amella (1d20+2)[17]
Indo (1d20+1)[4]
Urol (1d20+1)[14]
spiny eel beast (1d20+5)[13]


*Spoiler: Reflex check*
Show


Reflex DC12 or fall prone as ship strikes reef
Tchinik (1d20+1)[17]
Connaught (1d20)[20]
Lora (1d20)[1]
Malmir (1d20+3)[15]
Farid (1d20+3)[6]
Elmes (1d20+1)[15]

*Spoiler: knowledge - Tchinik & Farid*
Show

tchinik (1d20+4)[16]
lora (1d20+3)[9]
malmir (1d20+4)[12]
farid (1d20+14)[22]

-> It's a type of gigantic fish known as a 'masher' which inhabits tropical reefs. It is delicious to eat but it's spines are deadly poison.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Tchinik & Connaught*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks aghast at the creature for a moment before realizing the danger.
"Attack!  Attack friends, before this creature tries to take this ship down and all of us with it!" Tchinik begins as he a battle song, magic flowing through the air as he shifts his spear into his hand.

*Spoiler*
Show



Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 

Swift Action
Cast Inspirational Boost

Move Action
Pull  Spear

Standard Action
Begin Inspire Courage


Effects~
Inspire Courage = +2 to hit and damage, and fear
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: O

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_Nononononono! You are not getting between me and DRY LAND!_

Malmir points his ring fingers at the eel, a _scorching ray_ fires forth from each.

*Spoiler: Thanks for the Song!*
Show

Scorching Ray 1
(1d20+8)[*26*] ranged touch
(4d6)[*8*] damage

Scorching Ray 2
(1d20+8)[*10*] ranged touch
(4d6)[*18*] damage

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The doom of the ship reflects the misery that Focalor has brought with him. Connaught gestures at the Masher, lightning crackling from the sky as Focalor's rage slams into with a zap of power!  He pushes Erith behind him. "Stay close, if we go under stay with me."

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Move: draw axe
Free: Balam's icy gaze (2d6)[*3*] Will DC 17 for half
Std: Focalor lightning (4d6)[*14*] Ref DC 17 for half

Hps 50/50
AC 18 (6arm, 2 insight)
Saves Base 8/3/5 (+2 Ref insight)
APs 8/8

Frenzy 1/1
Pact: +2 to hit
Bound
Focalor (Aura sadness, lightning, blinding spittle, water breathing)
Balam (cunning (reroll 1/5), icy gaze, prescience (+2 AC, init, ref), finesse

----------


## infomatic

Farids blessing from Valkur keeps his feet surely planted as the ship pitches forward  but it does nothing to protect him from a neighboring sailor who topples into him and spills both onto the deck. 

At Urols cry, he stares at the writhing sea creature ._THAT was a masher?_ Hed eaten them once, years ago on a sea voyage. His parents hadnt let him watch the hunt, but hed remembered the cook crowing that theyd be feasting on it all the way back to Calimport. At the time, hed never stopped to think about how big the creature would have to be to feed two dozen people for a week 

He had stayed up late that night as Krashk, a lizardfolk from Chult who had served as the ships harpooner, told stories of the fight. _ then its head stopped dancing and fixed on me, and I buried my spear in its neck just as it struck. But it was aiming at Ollie, wasnt it Ollie?_ Krashk laughed and gestured at another, heavily bandaged sailor. 

Still sprawled, Farid cries, It hesitates before striking! But beware, the spines bear poison! He begins to drag himself to his feet but pauses  why not, he was already prostrating himself  and begins to race through the Elvish _Hourglass Koan._

_The hawk is not fast
The snail is not slow
A single breath between sunrise and sunset
Should Chronos wish it so_

The prayer, an old one delving into the mysteries of Labelas Enoreth, goes on for a lot longer than that, but this was the important bit for the moment, Farid thinks as he feels his heart rate speed up  though that may just be nerves.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Farid has Sea Legs (Shining South) running, which gives him auto-success on slippery or slanted balance checks under 20  but doesnt affect flat reflex checks or saves. So hes down.

Staying prone for now. 

Move Action: Dark Knowledge (can I use that earlier knowledge check for that and Knowledge Devotion? Assuming yes and Untyped +1 to hit for party. 

Standard action: Cast _Haste_ on the party. I dont think I can get both Farid and Elmes in the 30-ft. limit, so leave Farid out (treat the heart-rate comment as just flavor).

Haste: +1 attack, +1 Dodge AC, +1 Reflex, extra attack on full-attack action.




*Spoiler: Status*
Show


Farid
HP: 47/47
AC: 19 (t 13, ff 16) Prone (23 vs. ranged, 15 vs. melee)
Effects:
Sea Legs (auto-success on balance vs. slanted/slightly slippery services under DC20)
Heart of Water
Dark Knowledge (+1 to hit)
Knowledge Devotion (+2 to hit/damage)
Inspire Courage = +2 to hit and damage, and fear

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik's battle song carries across the deck, just barely audible as waves crash against the beached hull and the driving wind batters the rain against you. Drawing his axe Connaught's gaze brings palpable freezing chill to the great fish for *3* cold damage even as he calls down lightning from the storm above, blasting it for *7* damage. 

Captain Amella shouts orders to her crew, directing a group of them to try to lever the vessel free with oars and such. The attempt is in vain as the ship moves only slightly under the battering waves. "Get it gone!" she shouts as the massive eel-like creature lunges forward to smash down trying to engulf Connaught. The supernatural Northerner just barely leaps away from certain death still taking *23* damage as he does.

Malmir speaks his words of magic and gestures, searing flame bursting from his hands striking the thing for *8* & *18* damage as it rasps in anger. Farid too speaks his words of magic and everyone feels time slow down as their own minds and bodies race ahead at unnatural speed.

*Spoiler: rolls & actions*
Show

Masher
vs Balam's icy gaze Will DC17 (1d20+2)[11]
vs Focalor lightning Ref DC17 (1d20+9)[17]

Captain Amella
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[17]

Masher vs Connaught
bite (1d20+12)[29] damage (3d6+12)[23]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Anyone running or charging must make a DC12 Balance check or slip overboard - plop!


*=> Party* (excl. Malmir & Farid)

----------


## u-b

Elmes steps closer to sea monster, drawing his burning sword and activating a protective aura, affecting everyone on board, then attacks, trying to avoid poisonous spines. "Will do."

*Spoiler*
Show

Step to E6 (if can do that down the stairs).
Move: draw the sword (and move down the stairs if cannot just step)
Swift: activate _Protection Devotion_ giving everyone +3 sacred bonus to AC
Standard: attack with the sword (_Vanguard Strike_) (1d20+14)[*21*] for (1d8+6)[*7*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] acid (incl. haste and inspire courage; everyone gets +4 to hit if this hits)

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

----------


## Cavir

Lora regained her feet and looked at the monstrous fish. There wasn't much she could do against a storm, but a beast like this is was right up her alley. A burst of orange flame hits the masher, with flames lingering around it.

*"Connaught, move back and keep up the lightning."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hasted: 60' movement, 70' flight speed, and still a full move action to stand up  :Small Annoyed: 

Move: Stand up
Immediate: Aura to Energy: +1 DC to Fire powers
Std: Entangling Fire Breath, 30' Line.

Entangling Fire Breath: 4d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (4d8)[*18*] Fire
If damaged then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d8)[*6*] Fire

----------


## razorback

As the wind and rain howls, Tchinik's voice is nearly swallowed in the cacophony but he strains his voice as he takes an unstead step forward and lunges at the masher.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ X

Immediate Action
Activate Badge of Valor,  +3 to hit and damage, and fear from Inspire Courage.

Move Action
5 foot step to E-7

Standard Action
Attack with Spear using Mountain Hammer
(1d20+12)[*26*]

Damage
(1d8+7)[*8*] + (1d6)[*4*] Punishing Stance + (2d6)[*8*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*13*]
(2d8+14)[*27*]


Effects~
Inspire Courage = +3 to hit and damage, and fear
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught recoils, chunks of his arm missing as he's spun around in the beasts mouth. Dropping to the deck he grunts angrily, rage washing through him as he leaps forward in a ball of frenzuedcrage, axe swinging in both hands as he chops at the huge monster like a man chopping at a tree

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Free: frenzy!!!
Free: Balam's icy gaze (2d6)[*8*] Will DC 17 for half
Pounce + AP for extra attack 
PA 4 (1d20+14)[*20*] dam [roll]1d8+20[roll]  frenzy, Haste, inspire 
PA 4 (1d20+9)[*11*] dam [roll]1d8+20[roll]  frenzy, Haste, inspire 
Haste PA 4 (1d20+14)[*24*] dam [roll]1d8+20[roll]  frenzy, Haste, inspire 
Action point PA 4 (1d20+14)[*33*] dam [roll]1d8+20[roll]  frenzy, Haste, inspire 


Hps 27/50
AC 18 (6arm, 2 insight)+2 frenzy =20
Saves Base 8/3/5 (+2 Ref insight)
APs 8/8

Frenzy 0/1
Pact: +2 to hit
Bound
Focalor (Aura sadness, lightning, blinding spittle, water breathing)
Balam (cunning (reroll 1/5), icy gaze, prescience (+2 AC, init, ref), finesse

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes advances down the stairs, flaming sword in hand. Somehow he slips past the venemous spines of the creature which wave about, and strikes true for *10* damage. Lora's fiery breath blasts through the storm, licking about the creature burning it for *4* damage as it continues to flicker about it.

Tchinik seizes the opportunity. Leaping forward the valiant Chessentan deftly avoids the spines of the beast as it writhes in the fires. As it lunges he stabs upwards, bracing his spear as the force of the lunge drives it deep into the maw for *20* damage bursting out the back of it's shattered fish head as the great sea creature writhes frantically for a couple of seconds before collapsing dead across the ship. A great cheer erupts from everyone at the heroic victory, the perils of the storm and grounding momentarily forgotten.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Masher AoO vs Elmes
Poison Spines (1d20+12)[29] damage (1d6+8)[9]

Masher Ref DC17vs Fire Breath (1d20+9)[19]

Masher AoO vs Tchinik
Poison Spines (1d20+10)[12] damage (1d6+8)[12]

*@DrK*, you can retain your AP since it wasn't needed.

Captain Amella
Profession sailor check DC20 (1d20+11)[21]
Profession sailor check DC15 (1d20+11)[27]
Profession sailor check DC15 (1d20+11)[22]


Once more Captain Amella puts the crew to work, desperately trying to free the _Sea Wyvern_ from the reef before it is smashed to kindling. Waves batter and crash against the wedged vessel and it is only the luck of the gods and the skill of the captain that stops anyone from being lost overboard.

After what seems like an hour but must only have been a minute or so, there is a great splintering _<crack>_ and the vessel finally lurches free, bobbing on the waves once more. Indo looks relieved, ordering his servants Barnaby and Quenge down to check on his stallion Thunderstrike in the hold and to retrieve a fine bottle of wine. 

Captain Amella shoots him a withering look as his servants scurry off. "We are _not_ safe yet. We'll all be lucky to make it out of this one." Even those of you with no nautical skills notice the vessel sits much lower in the water now, and lists badly to one side in the frothy seas. "Buckets!" she shouts as anyone without a task is handed a pail to lessen the water pooling about the ship. In the skies above lightning flashes, silhouetting the imposing peaks of the jungle-shrouded Isle looming head...

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

To speed the bailing efforts, Malmir offers his _benign transposition wand_.

If a man with a full bucket and a man with an empty buck bucket trade places instantly, time will be saved!

----------


## razorback

Tchinik gives a short-lived grin as the captain cajoles her crew back to the danger at hand.  
Turning his attention to the crew, he begins a lively song he heard before in the Lutcheq, a ribald tune that all sailors seeing port for the first time in weeks would appreciate.

*Spoiler*
Show


Begin Inspire Competence.
Also, he has his Motive Dexterity aura up, if it helps.

----------


## u-b

Elmes sheathes the sword and takes a bucket. He does his best to help save the ship, fully aware that his best is not very much.

----------


## Cavir

Seeing Elmes get to work, Lora has an idea. She pulls out her rope with the magical grappling hook attached. "Elmes, let's team up. I'll load the bucket from down below then you pull it up and dump it." If he agrees she commands the hook to attach to the bucket handle then jumps down the hatch landing in knee deep water and gets to work.

----------


## infomatic

Farid's heart sinks as he sees how much sea the _Sea Wyvern_ has left to cover, even as the menacing waves tower ever higher above the ship. Hurriedly, he joins in the effort to keep the ship upright and facing in the right direction.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


(1d20+8)[*22*] aid another profession/sailing

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, let's do." Elmes gets the shield out of the way, strapping it to his back, stands above the hatch and handles the rope with the bucket as fast as he can.

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks at the massive swells roaring across the sea and looks to Lirrith. "Stay close lass. THis isn't going to be good." Muttering prayers to the old gods the rain hides the tears flowing down his cheecks from Focalor's despairing influence. Although he is thankful for the weeping dead god's water gifts of breathing water to him.  He looks back and drops down beside the others helping to bail out the ship as best he can, hissing slightly as the salty spray burns the wounds left from the massive Masher.

----------


## infomatic

Farid tilts his head, trying to catch snippets of Connaught's prayer. The man was plainly from the Savage North  or certainly farther north than Farid had ever been  and Farid knew little of the superstitions from up there. 

Then he does a double-take at his wounds; the man was working with his side fairly torn open! Handing off the rope he's holding to another sailor, he plucks a gnarled wand from his pack and hustles to Connaught's side, his feet moving surely across the heaving deck.

"My apologies, I must not have had a good view of the fight from my position face-down on the deck, but that looks grievous,"  he remarks, gesturing with the wand at Connaught's injury. "This should help, if you don't mind. We may yet need all our strength today."  His tone is as mellow as he can make it, given the circumstances; he knew enough of barbarians to know some were needlessly fearful of magic unless it came from their own shamans.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Assuming Connaught's amenable  and assuming we've got 2 minutes before we sink  using 2 charges of wand of lessor vigor for 22 hp healing

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big bang looks at Farid and grins as the savage gash in his side closes. "My thanks friends. It was a big fish." He looks at the waves surrounding them with swirling blue green menace. "You went from one sinking to another my friend. The despairing one let's me breathe the sea. If we go under stay close and I'll help as I can".

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your efforts are valiant and desperate. Lightning flashes and great peals of thunder batter your ears, even those only just audible above the crashing waves. Waves crash across the badly listing ship and even with the capability to switch men around the ship instantly with magic the effort makes only incremental impact. Exhaustion starts to assail you and the task becomes harder but the ship still floats, barely.

The ship lurches suddenly and mightily, and everyone is thrown to the deck. Slowly, ominously, the ship tilts at a steep angle and you're forced to grab hold just to stop yourselves from slipping from the vessel or getting tangled in the rigging. A second lurch and the crazy tilt accelerates, men and women scream as the vessel rolls completely. The dark sea rushes to met you and in a cacophonous roar of wave and ruin all goes dark...

..................................................  ......................


You wake with a mouthful of sand, surf sloshing around your legs. Body bruised and battered you slowly open your eyes and find yourselves regaining your senses on a sandy beach. The air is cloyingly hot and humid, and sun shines down marking the time as still early morning. Wreckage litters the beach and sadly you spy the bodies of several crewmembers floating gently in the surf. Not too far away others groan and crawl from the surf or raise themselves up and look about in hopeless desperation - *Tavey Nesk*, the cabin boy, looks terrified; *Urol Forol*, the gnome, lays on his back mumbling his raven pecking at seaweed in his beard; Captain *Amella Venkalie*, miserably stares at the _Sea Wyvern_ wedged on rocks some 200 feet offshore; *Indo Ichivin*, the aristocrat sobs nearby head in his hands; his stallion *Thunderstrike* stands close looking surprisingly hale and unaffected by the shipwrecking; *Lirith Veldirose*, warrior woman sword in hand stares at the lush jungle and looming peaks.

*Spoiler: But it's not all bad!*
Show

Tchinik, Lora, Connaught, Malmir each find 2500gp worth of loot in the wreckage which should bump up your gear a bit more respectably. Elmes & Farid already have fair WBL.

Use your discretion with what you choose to find - if in doubt just ask.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught* 

Connaught slowly climbs to his feet, exhausted, covered in sand and with the sadnesss of Focolar's and the rage of Geryon still within him. He looks at the wrecked ship and stands beside Lirith, draping his arm around her neck as he looks into the jungle. "Aye lass. Stranded, a jungle and no way home. May the ancestors piss on us anymore."

Walking the beach in the surf of ruined wood and old flotsam he feels drawn to a tooth, a fragment of ancient power within. A small crystal also attracts him. 
*Spoiler: items*
Show


Least xtal arrow Deflection 500gp
Tooth of Dahlver Nev - Savnok 2000gp





He feels the familiar will and irritable paranoia of Savnok as he bites down on the tooth before looking at the jungle and his fellow survivors. "She was a good ship. But we are trapped here, best start to find water and food eh?" At the last his hand brushes his horn of mead that never runs dry. At least he had that. And if needs be the horse  looked tasty.

As the others bury bodies and busy with the ship he finds a quiet space to draw a pair of massive circles in the sand. From one an armoured figure sheathed in blood, the other an elven figure astride a wolf. 

*Spoiler: vestiges*
Show



Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

----------


## Cavir

Lora spits out the ocean and sand that had made a new home in her mouth. She looked around while standing up. *"Great Father!"* She activated her draconic aura of healing. She fished out a crystal from her pocket and activated its magic. The Sphere of Awakening would rouse those who could and relieve some of the exhaustion from before. Sticking the crystal back in her pocket she hurried to the water and started dragging bodies from the water in the hopes some may still live. *"Give me a hand!"*

While dragging bodies to shore she discovered a quality backpack half sticking out of the sand. She would later open it to find several skull talismen labeled in draconic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Found a handy haversack and a collection of talismen:
	Benign Transposition 50g
	Bear's Endurance 300g
	Healthful Rest 50g
	Delay Disease 50g 
	Resurgence 50g 

Sphere of Awakening MiC p186

----------


## u-b

"Water and food would not be a problem. Even if we don't find any washed ashore, we can scavenge it from the ship or I'll just materialize some after we are done with the rations. I think we rather bury the drowned... proper funeral and such. Then follow on with whatever plan you were having and see how it goes. It's not like we'll be repairing the ship anytime soon."

Elmes helps Lora with the bodies, carefully checking everyone for any signs of life, then drags them all next to each other and reads a prayer for repose of their souls.

*Spoiler*
Show

Heal checks at +6, taking 20.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

As everyone busily reassures one another and laments the loss of the boat, Malmir alone exults in finally being on solid ground once again.

"Sweet Faerun under my feet again! Seldarine be praised!"

_Except Deep Sashelas. If I ever set foot on a boat again, just kill me and be done!_

As he gathers his bearings, a twinkle catches his eye. Peering closer he finds an amulet washed up among the flotsam. Seeing nobody actively looking for it, he quickly dons it, tucking it under his jerkin. He feels his skin harden slightly as the magical protection takes effect.

*Spoiler: Did anyone drop an Amulet of Natural Armor?*
Show

Going once twice three times...

Mine now.


"Er. So, are any of a ranger? Can you range us to a city?"

----------


## razorback

The howl and the fury of the storm are unimaginable.  Tchinik calls out to his fellow shipmates, driving them forward.  They fight to keep the ship afloat, a saga in itself as a testament to the courage and skill of the crew and passengers.  It all seems as if they are about to turn the tide against itself as the ship lurches and a sounds like screaming... as if the ship itself were giving its death knell, rises above the raging storm and everyone is thrown to the dark sea...

As everyone finds themselves washing up near a shore, they race to the beach.  Catching their breath, Tchinik and the others call out for other survivors, swimming out to save those they can.  Once everyone that can be saved is and whatever salvage they can find, the look to those lost, burying them and saying prayers.
With everyone finally taking a break, besides Indo, Tchinik move to talk to Captain Venkalie.  "Captain, I'm sorry for the loss of your crew and ship.  We can dwell on this later but right now we have to figure out how to survive.  Do you know where we last were?" he says, voice full of sorrow.

----------


## Cavir

Bodies buried, Lora joins the group around the Captain. *"We should be able to find food and water easily enough. I'll take to the skies in a few minutes to get a lay of the land and hopefully see a good place for shelter."* She sits on the sand resting, awaiting the captain's input.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If it helps, assume Lora takes to the skies next to scout this part of the island. Looking for signs of life, location for shelter, and other items of note.

----------


## infomatic

Farid crawls from the surf, dragging his pack behind him, and waves weakly to the others. As he clambers to his feet, he gazes into the far distance up and down the shore, hoping to see some sign of civilization. He'd only gotten a few glances of the ship's charts before the storm had blown up  plainly this wasn't Farshore, but how far off course had they been pushed?

He stares at the holed Wyvern, pondering what else from the ship can be salvaged, as Tchinik's query calls him back. "Yes, yes, I " he begins, grasping his journal and paging quickly through it for the _Rover's Chant,_ a prayer used by Baervan Wildwanderer's traveling priests. Then his face falls. The book had been thoroughly waterproofed, but the tumult of the shipwreck had torn those pages clean out. His gaze returns to the surf, searching in vain for floating bits of paper. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I actually had Lay of the Land but cut it for accounting reasons!

(1d20+6)[*20*] Know (geography)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol's eyes brighten at Malmir's request "Ooh, ooh! I can help! I mean, I'm not a ranger, but I'd be honored to plot us a route through the mountains and down the coast to Farshore. I estimate it should take about ten days. Quick and safe. Scenic too! Let me see if I have an old map around here." He pulls out an old sodden parchment "Ah, here it is!" he smooths it out in the sun and shows you.

"Sorry about all the pictures. It was a long journey and I like to draw...Hopefully we'll get to see some of these monsters in real life!" 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



You are at the shoulder about 2/3 of the way up on the right side, where the North-northeast / line intersects with the island (directly south of the T Rex picture).

Your destination Farshore is at the south on a small island.


The others gather around, except for Indo who sits astride his destrier as if ready for an afternoon ride. "Hurry up then, which way?! You've done your best to get us all killed so far but you're not going to get me! By the gods I'll have your hides when we get to Farshore. And as for you, you sorry excuse for a captain..."

As if in answer to his sniping there is a tremendous ROAR from the tree line nearby. A massive bipedal dinosaur crashes from the undergrowth. It looks like it's made of maw, with teeth like shortswords. Blinking it's beady eyes in the sunlight it immediately ROAR's again before charging across the sand towards you!

Indo screams and immediately pulls his horse around and flees away down the beach as Lirith curses him a gutless fool and the others look to you for leadership.

*Spoiler: combat rolls & info*
Show

knowledge nature
Tchinik (1d20+4)[22]
Lora (1d20+3)[11]
Malmir (1d20+5)[16]
Farid (1d20+14)[22]
=> Yep it's a Tyrannosaurus. A lethal killing machine easily capable of swallowing a person whole!

For those nostalgic like me, here we are revisiting one of the first D&D modules I ever DM'ed, age ~10:


initiative
Tchinik (1d20+6)[17]
Connaught (1d20)[11]
Lora (1d20)[11]
Malmir (1d20+3)[19]
Farid (1d20+3)[10]
Elmes (1d20+1)[8]
NPCs (1d20)[19] +?
t rex (1d20+1)[2]


*=> Party*
T rex is 60ft away
will do a map when I can

----------


## u-b

Elmes activates a protective aura and moves forward towards the dinosaur, readying the shield, then recites a sacred passage invoking Tyr's blessing on everyone around him. "Let me take the first attack of the beast."

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: activate _Protection Devotion_
Move: advance 20 feet and ready the shield.
Standard: cast _Recitation_

Protection Devotion 10/10: you gain a +3 sacred  bonus to AC, as does every ally within 30 feet of you.

Recitation 7/7: The spell affects all allies and foes within the spell's area at the moment you cast it (range: 60 feet). Your allies gain a +2 luck bonus on attack rolls and saving throws, or a +3 luck bonus if they worship the same patron deity as you. Enemies suffer a -2 luck penalty on attack rolls and saving throws.

----------


## razorback

"Indo, you're whining keen must have brought the beast to us.  If you value your skin, you'll keep your mouth shut lest you bring more of its bretheren upon us." Tchinik growls out at the sycophant.
Raising his voice high, he calls out to those assembled.  "Come!  We have brought down bigger, nastier creatures before!  Let us bring another down and see what the meat of this beast tastes like!" he cries out as he turns and points with his spear to the huge creature, "Spread out and don't let the creature corner you!" and with that, the Mulani begins a battle hymn as he drives his allies on.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

Swift Action
Cast Inspirational Boost

Standard Action
Begin Inspire Courage



Effects~
Inspire Courage = +2 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: O

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian returned from the sand dunes, nodding to Lirith happily. As Info starts to complain he angrily snarls at the pompus ass. "Shut it you fool. Many have died and we are stuck with you. On this beach though you fool no one will care if I hack you into masher food." 

As Indo threatens the Captain he had snarled, axe on hand, only Lirith's restraining arm slowing him down. The T-Rex appearing from the trees was a shock! An earthy oath as he pushed Lilith behind him and gestured at the terrified cabin boy who would be but a snack for the lizard. "Get behind me!"

Feeling Savnok's influence he stretches out his arms, massive plates of black steel appearing drenched with blood as he began to firm a mass of steel. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Full: summon Savnok plate (+2 fortication plate)

AC 22 (10 arm, 2 shield)
Saves +8/3/5
HPs 55/55


Vestige

Pact: +5 hps, +1 hit

Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Conditions
Inspire courage +2

----------


## Cavir

*"Now there's a beast! We can give it something else to try snacking on first."*  With a touch of her necklace a large black scorpion appears ahead of the group, and it readies its claws for the assault. Lora takes to the skies, working on gaining enough altitude to be out of the dinosaur's reach but within reach of burning with her fire breath.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Amber Amulet of Vermin. The magic lasts one minute but I doubt the scorpion will last that long. It readies a full attack for when the t-rex gets in range. Lora gains 20' in height, just behind Elmes

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*7*] crit: (1d20+6)[*10*] 
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] crit: (1d6+4)[*7*]

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*26*] crit: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*6*] crit: (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

No! I am sick of everything I encounter trying to eat me!

He looses a ball of fire at the creatures massive head, hoping the blast radius will avoid his fellow mammals. 

_Are dragonfolk reptiles? Ill have to ask later._

*Spoiler: Fireball*
Show

Hopefully high enough and far enough away from friends. 
(7d6)[*22*] DC 16

----------


## infomatic

Farid is still facing the ocean when the tyrannosaurus erupts from the jungle behind him, and he jumps in surprise at its terrible bellow. 

Whirling, he draws his bow and hustles out of the ocean. Though half-mesmerized by the creature's gigantic maw, he still recalls Rax Sabbara's treatise on the megafauna of Chult (completed, post-mortem, by Sabbara's assistant Tyrene  the researcher's body was never recovered.)

"It's not nimble, but it's faster than any man on foot!" he calls. "And it can swallow any one of us in a gulp!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action: Dark Knowledge (2 uses of 5): +1 to hit for party
Knowledge Devotion: +2 to hit/dmg

Move action: Draw bow, get behind somebody tougher.

AC: 19 (Touch 13, FF 16)
HP: 47/47

Active effects: 
Heart of Water
Sea Legs
Protection Devotion 10/10: +3 sacred bonus to AC
Inspire Courage +2 morale hit/dmg
Dark Knowledge +1 to hit untyped
Knowledge Devotion: +2 Insight to hit/dmg
Recitation: +2 luck hit/saves

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes advances across the beach, shield held ready as nearby Tchinik starts a battle hymn. Connaught invokes the power of the bound Savnok and is encased in plated mail of black steel. 

Lora flaps her wings and rises into the air aiming to get out of harm's way. Clasping her amulet a dark chitinous scorpion the size of a horse is summoned on the beach near Elmes. Words of a magical spell ring out and a mote of flame streaks out from Malmir exploding into searing fire as the strikes the oncoming tyrannosaur for *11* damage. Next to Malmir, Farid draws his bow as he recalls his learnings of such beasts.

Urol stands awe-struck, gazing in rapture at the huge beast thundering towards the party. "Wow!" is all the wee gnome can whisper. As Amella hastily loads her crossbow and Indo backs hesitiantly away on his horse, Lirith stands proud and bravely lets fly an arrow striking for *8* damage. "Oh you will make a fine trophy!" shouts the red-haired warrior at the looming beast.

The huge dinosaur thunders across the beach great swathes of sand flying behind it as its massively powerful legs churn the idyllic shore beneath it. It slams into the nearest opponent, the scorpion, smashing into it and mouth closing down crunching for *18* damage as chitin cracks and the magical scorpion fights to survive! It's claws snip and tear at the dinosaur for *11* damage as blood flows freely from the two creatures staining the sands red with ichor.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

t-rex vs fireball
Ref DC16 (1d20+12)[29]

Lirith 
Move: draw bow
Standard: bow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[29] damage (1d8+4)[8]

Captain Amella
Move: draw crossbow
Move: load crossbow

t-rex vs scorpion Charge!
bite (1d20+22)[37] damage (3d6+13)[18]

scorpion 5ft steps as part of readied attack in order to be in melee range (t-rex has reach)


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

*"It's an animal, let's see what it thinks about being on fire!"* Lora flies up higher then unleashes a straight blast of bright orange flames with flashes of platinum down at the dinosaur. The scorpion continues its attack with claws and stinger.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly up to 40' and above the T-Rex. 30' line of entangling fire down, avoiding any other targets. Fire Aura is On. AP spent for +1d8 damage.

Entangling Fire Breathwith AP: 5d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (5d8)[*31*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*4*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d8)[*7*] Fire

Claw 1: (1d20+6)[*16*] crit: (1d20+6)[*22*] (entangled and it charged last round?)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*8*] crit: (1d6+4)[*7*]

Claw 2: (1d20+6)[*23*] crit: (1d20+6)[*11*] (entangled and it charged last round?)
Damage: (1d6+4)[*10*] crit: (1d6+4)[*10*]

Sting: (1d20+1)[*15*] crit: (1d20+1)[*16*] (entangled and it charged last round?)
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] crit: (1d6+2)[*6*] Plus Fort DC 14 poison (1d4/1d4 CON)

*Spoiler: Maneuvers*
Show

Forgot to roll them before, so rolling 2 rounds worth. Next round I get my last maneuver.
Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block
4) Tactical Strike 
5) Mountain Hammer

(1d5)[*5*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d3)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]

EDIT: I only get 2 maneuvers initially, so those rolls are for last round, this round, and next.


EDIT: Wow, I think I hurt it a bit  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian looks about through the heavy grille of his plate helm. Focusing on the ether around him threads of sand slowly begin to form up around him taking the shape of an impressive looking horse. As the beast takes life, pulse and breath beginning he mounts up, lance in hand and looks at the flaming T-rex and the scorpion battling down the beach. "Now beast, get ready to taste my steel!"



*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Summon Horse and mount up

AC 22 (10 arm, 2 shield)
Saves +8/3/5
HPs 55/55


Vestige

Pact: +5 hps, +1 hit

Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Conditions
Inspire courage +2

----------


## u-b

Elmes casts a spell and a longsword made of force appears next to the dinosaur, attacking it. Elmes himself keeps his position, quite satisfied with the dinosaur's attention to the scorpion.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spiritual Weapon 7/7: (1d20+10)[*22*] for (1d8+2)[*5*]

Protection Devotion 9/10: you gain a +3 sacred bonus to AC, as does every ally within 30 feet of you.

Recitation 6/7: The spell affects all allies and foes within the spell's area at the moment you cast it (range: 60 feet). Your allies gain a +2 luck bonus on attack rolls and saving throws, or a +3 luck bonus if they worship the same patron deity as you. Enemies suffer a -2 luck penalty on attack rolls and saving throws.

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, voice rising above the roar of battle, charges forward as he leans in, seeking to focus his attack on the creature's soft underbelly.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

Standard Action
Attack with Spear using Mountain Hammer
(1d20+11)[*13*] _Edit_+1 from Dark Knowledge, for a total of 14

Damage
(1d8+7)[*14*]+ (1d6)[*2*] Punishing Stance + (2d6)[*6*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(2d8+14)[*28*]

Effects~
Dark Knowledge (Farid ) = +1 to hit
Inspire Courage = +2 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: O
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: O

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"Something that big should not be that fast!" Malmir yells with great indignation.

Chaging tactics, he turns _invisible_.

----------


## infomatic

Shaken by the creatures assault on the scorpion, Farids fingers fumble a bit as he nocks an arrow in a still-wet bowstring. But he steadies himself as his new allies spring into action, particularly reassured by the Raptorans fiery attack. Even the largest beasts feared fire  though who knows whether different rules applied on this island?

He shakes such thoughts from his head and looses the arrow, sending another quickly behind it.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d20+14)[*24*] to hit for (1d8)[*1*]+6 = 7 (includes -2 penalty for rapid shot)
(1d20+14)[*23*] to hit for (1d8)[*8*]+6 = 14 (includes -2 penalty for rapid shot)

Crit checks (if needed)
(1d20+14)[*26*] 
(1d20+14)[*26*] 

STATUS
AC: 19 (touch 13)
HP: 47

Conditions
Inspire courage +2
Recitation +2
Dark Knowledge (Tactics) +1
Knowledge Devotion +2

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora breathes fire, flames washing over the mighty beast for *7* damage wrapping about it hampering it and burning for another *7* damage. The scorpion faces off against the dinosaur, a clash of the titans as its claws crush and slice for *8* & *10* damage and it stings for *4* damage. As the scorpion holds it off Connaught mounts up, ready to do battle!

Elmes invokes a prayer to Tyr and a spiritual sword flashes into being slashing at the angry lizard for *5* damage. Tchinik dashes forward heroically to stab with his longspear, a skillful blow for *22* damage as Malmir disappears invisible. Farid peppers it with arrows for *7* & *14* damage. Lirith and Amella shoot frantically too, hitting for *10* & *5* damage.

The massive jaws clamp down on the scorpion and even as it snicks and stings at the tyrannosaurus the dinosaur clamps its jaws further with a horrid wet crunching sound for *23* damage. With a soft _pop_ the summoned scorpion vanishes back into the ether leaving a frustrated and enraged tyrannosaurus facing off against Tchinik. Lirith drops her bow and dashes up alongside him drawing her falchion as she does.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

T-Rex vs entangling fire breath
Ref DC17 (1d20+12)[20]

T-Rex vs poison
Fort DC14 (1d20+16)[23]

Lirith 
Standard: bow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[19] damage (1d8+4)[10]
Move: advance & draw falchion

Captain Amella
Standard: crossbow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[23] damage (1d8+2)[5]
Move: load crossbow

t-rex vs scorpion
bite (1d20+18)[25] damage (3d6+13)[28]


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Elmes casts another spell, conjuring a layer of slippery ice right under the dinosaur, and moves forward, sword in hand, as the spiritual sword continues its attacks.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: cast _Ice Slick_ under the dinosaur for 7/7 rounds, it must Balance or fall
Move: advance behind Tchinik and Lirith to have soft cover then move into melee (this should hopefully avoid reach AoO, but not sure)

Spiritual Weapon 6/7: (1d20+10)[*11*] for (1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d20+5)[*9*] for (1d8+2)[*5*]

Protection Devotion 8/10: you gain a +3 sacred bonus to AC, as does every ally within 30 feet of you.

Recitation 5/7: The spell affects all allies and foes within the spell's area at the moment you cast it (range: 60 feet). Your allies gain a +2 luck bonus on attack rolls and saving throws, or a +3 luck bonus if they worship the same patron deity as you. Enemies suffer a -2 luck penalty on attack rolls and saving throws.

Iron Guard's Glare in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught curses under his breath as Lirith slips past him and towards the T-Rex, then pulls up on the reins the horse rearing dramitically before sending up clods of dirt and sand as it thunders down the beach, Connaught leans into the attack, lance couched in his arm and shield ready as he steams towards the T-rex ready to smite ot down. A great cry of "THOR..." as he stabs forward with the lance.

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



atk +11 +2 courage, +2 charge, +1 knowledge +1 mounted -4 PA +1 vestige= (1d20+14)[*34*]
damage +4 Str, +4 PA, +2 courage, +1 knowledge x 2 charge= (2d8+22)[*27*]

EDIT: From OOC thread - 27 to confirm and additional 37 damage  :Small Smile: 

AC 22 (10 arm, 2 shield)
Saves +8/3/5
HPs 55/55


Vestige

Pact: +5 hps, +1 hit

Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Conditions
Inspire courage +2
Dark knowledge +1

----------


## razorback

Tchinik almost chokes on his words as the huge beast turns towards him.  Taking a hesitant step back, he then lunges forward, again looking for the underbelly as his spear darts and thrusts.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ x

Full Attack
1st attack with Spear 
(1d20+12)[*20*]

Damage
(1d8+7)[*11*] + (1d6)[*6*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*19*]
(2d8+14)[*20*]

2nd attack with Spear 
(1d20+7)[*21*]

Damage
(1d8+7)[*9*] + (1d6)[*5*]Punishing Stance 

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+7)[*12*]
(2d8+14)[*23*]

Effects~
Dark Knowledge (Farid ) = +1 to hit
Inspire Courage = +2 to hit and damage
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: O
Mountain Hammer: X

Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.

----------


## Cavir

The scorpion was gone but it did its job better than expected. Her allies are charging in so Lora lets loose with another blast of fire on the already burning T-rex.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


4d8 fire, Reflex DC17 for half. (4d8)[*11*] Fire
Entangling Fire: (1d8)[*5*] Fire  Round 2 of 4

Maneuvers: granted last one (Shield Block)

----------


## infomatic

"Yah!" Farid cheers reflexively as Connaught's strike hits the beast, even as he wonders who this 'Thor' is. Sure not Hathor; the warrior couldn't look less like a Turami or Mulan. _Perhaps a northerner king_, he thinks, even as his fingers reach again for his quiver.


*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


full attack

(1d20+14)[*17*] for (1d8+6)[*9*] (includes -2 penalty for rapid shot)
(1d20+14)[*16*] for (1d8+6)[*14*] (includes -2 penalty for rapid shot)

crit checks (if needed)
(1d20+14)[*26*] for (2d8+12)[*26*] 
(1d20+14)[*19*] for (2d8+12)[*19*] 

STATUS
AC: 19 (touch 13)
HP: 47

Conditions
Inspire courage +2
Recitation +2
Dark Knowledge (Tactics) +1
Knowledge Devotion +2

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught thunders down the beach on horseback, strangely without his famous axe but no less effective as his lance spears the mighty lizard, a tremendous wound punching right through its thigh for *64* damage causing it to stumble unsteadily. Tchinik sees his chance and a couple of lethal blows with his spear for *17* & *14* damage see it falter and then finally as it roars the Chessentan is able to strike through its maw into its tiny brain.

With a heavy _thump_ the mighty tyrannosaurus collapses to the sand a great mountain of muscle and terror now bested by the heroes!

Lirith shouts a cry of triumph, clapping Tchinik on the back and locking forearms in a warriors celebration with Connaught. She moves forward to inspect the trophy as Tavey the cabin boy skips forward helping to wrench free the weapons and clean them up. Urol comes to inspect the beast too, but is soon distracted by some nearby seaweed as his crow flaps about scavenging among the washed up flotsam. Very slowly Indo rides back to join the party, scowling and moody as usual.

----------


## Cavir

The tyrannosaurus crumbles to the ground and simmers for a few seconds more. *"Yaah!!"* screams the dragonborn from above. Once the flames die out she lands on it, looks to the rest of the group, and grins a with her dragon teeth. *"World's largest spit roast?"*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Still unseen, Malmir skulks a back-trail to see if more of these monsters are about. Or if their conflagration drew curious-or hostile-locals.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, as the creature falls, takes an unsteady step back at the sheer magnitude of the creature that was about to trample him.  "My thanks, friend Connaught, for the mighty blow that allowed me to finish the beast off, and everyone else.  Truely a group effort that we could only accomplish through teamwork." he says as his voice rises high.  With that, and a bit of a struggle, he removes his spear from the creatures head.  "OI! Lora, I've had alligator before... I hope it's not too different though we may deforest this island building a fire big enough to cook it." he says with a laugh.

----------


## infomatic

"It may be a feast, but it may not be _our_ feast," Farid says. "A kill like this will attract scavengers  there may be whole packs of them that follow this creature, as the hyenas do the lion, for the meals it provides them."

He glances at the carcass, and at the bits of flotsam from the ship. "We should take what we can carry, but not linger to see how big this island's hyenas grow."

----------


## Cavir

*"Fine, we can't stay here nor near here for the night, but no need to run. There's fresh meat to be had and plenty of massive teeth for souvenirs for any who want to remember this victory. Give me a hand cutting this up and others make a fire. We can smoke the meat to travel with." 

"Which way will we go? Follow the coast south? Quicker travel and no sudden ambushes."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival +8. Taking 20 and have others who can help. Should be plenty of food now and later.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught wheels around, bloodied lance in hand and celebrates with the rest. Accepting Tchinik's words he grins. "Aye, a good trophy for us all. We work well as a team." Grasping Lirith's hand he embraces her, "Next time don't be running at giant things with  teeth eh?"

he drops from the saddle and inspects the beast before using a dagger to work free one of the massive canines as a trophy. "Make a fine short blade eh" he offer to Loras, Tchinik and the rest. "Plenty of teeth for those who fight," then with a glare at Indo h he speaks up more loudly plainly addressing the noble, "None for the corward mind...".

Taking a massive cut of meat to smoke and helping gather driftwood he helps Loras begin a T-rex sized barbeque, thoughts happy at the prospect and stomach rumbling at the prospect of such a fine feast.

----------


## u-b

Elmes helps Lora slice and cook the dinosaur, or at least as much of it as could be comfortably transported by the party. He is not really into teeth souvenirs.

"Urol's map suggests we should go deeper inland. The coast is longer and not really walkable more than half of the way. Not sure if we can make it straight south-east through the mountains. Maybe will have to take further north."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Invisible, Malmir moves into the nearby jungle, tracking obvious footprints in the sand as he wanders to the treeline.  Peering through the dense foliage looking for tyrannosaurs he is confronted with an environment full of life - insects large and small flitter and skitter about, leaves rustle at the corner of his vision, while above monkeys and tropical birds cause a commotion in the canopy. But no tyrannosaurs.

Farid searches through the flotsam washed up from the wrecked ship. While much is spoilt or damaged, he does find several small crates of dried rations and also horsefeed. Coupled with the saurian steaks that Lora, Connaught & Elmes are busy preparing there should be plenty of food to last you on the trek south.

Preparing the fire and cooking/ smoking the steaks of meat takes some time even with the help of Amella, Lirith & Tavey. By the time you are almost finished it is mid-afternoon, the sun bright as it slowly approaches the horizon. The slain dinosaur carcass sits at one end of the small beach near the firepit, a mess of bones and viscera. Thankfully with Indo's horse Thunderstrike you can secure much of the food, allowing you to travel more freely yourselves (despite his protests at the indignity of his fine animal being used as a pack horse).

Urol runs through his planned route south to Farshore "We can head south and look for a pass through these mountains here" he points to the map and up at the mountains on the horizon "it should take us a day to reach the range and the peaks don't seem too high." He sketches the proposed route out on the sand. "Plus we have plenty of food to see us through" He pops a smoked crab into his mouth and grins, chewing. For a second at least until his eyes bulge and he shudders, violently vomiting all over an outraged Amella before crawling off to empty his stomach not far away. As a scowling Amella cleans herself in the surf Indo speaks up "Well, let's make camp here. I for one am not spending the night in the jungle with killer lizards. We can set out tomorrow with the sun to light our way." He looks about as if half-expecting someone to lay a bedroll for him.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Malmir survival (1d20-3)[10]

Farid 
Search flotsam (1d20+18)[20] => more food and horsefeed found

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

As far as his distracted mind can discern, the beach is clear of other monstrous dragon-things. 

Returning to the scaly barbecue, he dispels his _Invisibility_.

I dont see any more of that. I can only guess its a kind of drake or landwyrm, the way it shrugged off my fireball.

Satisfied that he contributed, he grabs a slab of Toothy Death-Beast and munches away.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, once things have settled down, helps find gear and then moves to help with the thunder lizard carcass.  As Urol strolls over, he wipes the sweat from his brow as he walks over to see the map.  As he explains his plan before erupting on Amella, he manages to fleetfully dodge the onslaught.  "Might have a shellfish allergy." is all he says to Urol in stony seriousness, though the others suspect he is mocking the gnome.  As the nobleman chimes in, Tchinik is about to dress him down, but listens instead.  "Indo, I doubt wiser words have ever come out of your mouth." as he spins on his heels in the sand, the others have no doubt in their minds the bard is mocking him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bluff check to get Indo to believe he just gave him a compliment instead of mocking him.
(1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught looks around the beach in the evening as the sun draws to a close. He leans back, chewing on the dinosaur and with an arm around Lirith hands her his everfull mug of ale. "A strange place eh Lirith. But I'm glad you are here eh, we can have an exciting trek in the morning but tonight..." he waves an arm at the jungle filled with glowing bugs and the glittering stars above. "Can relax eh?" he winks at her as he draws a cloak around them....

In the morning Connaught looks to the sands and retreats slightly from the party drawing out a series of a large circles in the dust and sand as he seeks to draw forth the spirits of vestiges again....

*Spoiler: Binding*
Show



Bind Savnok (1d20+10)[*19*] DC20
Bind Andras (1d20+10)[*25*] DC22

----------


## u-b

In the morning Elmes takes some time to pray to Tyr and don his full plate. He is then ready to leave.

"South it is then. Lead the way."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The night passes without incident. After so many nights waiting for a soggy, leafy death, sleeping on solid ground felt like a dream. 

In fact more than once he woke up from just such a dream...

If this is a dream it wont hurt if I OW!!!

Not a dream.

Dry land at last!  With a joyful squeal, the half-elf prepares new spells for the day.

----------


## infomatic

Farid is exhausted, but his nerves are still alive from the fight and he lies on the sand a long time, listening to the (too near, for his liking) sounds of the forest. Still, whatever was in there must surely be better than the terrors they had seen at sea, and after watching over the campsite for a time he falls asleep under the expanse of stars.

It's a restless sleep, though and he wakes well before sunup. He plans to wait until there's enough light to read by and open his prayer book. 

_assuming they live through the night _
He fumbles in his pocket for a moment before procuring a pair of small, crooked bits of deer antler and tossing them on his blanket. "Lady Doom will come to claim her due, but come tomorrow!" he whispers. The antlers emit a bit of smoke, which he inhales. He feels no different; he never does, though he's been using this prayer for years. He's not sure if it really does anything.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Preparing spells; Casting Extended Tyche's Touch (48 hours). +4 on first save, then +3, +2, +1 and discharged.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Waves lap against the shore as you make camp, relieved that the battle with such as  mighty beast is over and happy with your preparations for the journey across this mysterious island tomorrow.

Seabirds caw and cry out as the sun sets and suddenly the pleasant beach campsite is plunged into tropical darkness. Everyone settles themselves as Lirith and Connaught volunteer for first 'watch', together.

With everyone else asleep the two's attention is somewhat occupied by each other. With the odd gull calling out in the darkness there is nothing unusual to concern the amorous heroes. That is, until Lirith suddenly sits bolt upright reaching for a weapon "What was that?". A series of noticeably louder bird-like cries coming from the darkness.

With a rustle of undergrowth large shadowy shapes burst from cover, rushing across the sand toward the camp. Loud cries of birds of prey shriek across the shoreline as four flightless avians hurtle toward you much like the tyrannosaurus several hours ago. It takes a moment to work out what it going on and where they are coming from, and before you can react they are among you lethal beaks and razor-sharp claws flashing!

Lunging out of the darkness one pounces on Lirith slashing and biting for *5*, *5* & *6* damage as she raises her falchion to defend herself. With three distracting you another darts forward snatching young Tavey the cabin boy in its beak inflicting *10* damage. He cries out in fear and pain blood flowing freely as the great bird makes to dart off with its tasty prize!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

initiative
Tchinik (1d20+6)[13]
Connaught (1d20)[7]
Lora (1d20)[1]
Malmir (1d20+3)[10]
Farid (1d20+3)[20]
Elmes (1d20+1)[15]
NPCs (1d20)[2]+?
killer birds (1d20+7)[20]

=> killer birds win initiative as well as surprise round  :Small Mad: 

Connaught & Lirith are standing (I'll give them the benefit of doubt...). Everyone else is prone but now awake.

Presumably anyone not on watch has no/ limited armour on, use your discretion.

I also presume that you have a fire. If not then darkness means 20% miss chance for those without fancy vision.

knowledge nature
Tchinik (1d20+4)[14]
Lora (1d20+3)[12]
Malmir (1d20+5)[21]
Farid (1d20+14)[21]
they're terror birds!

terror bird vs Connaught
beak (1d20+8)[11] damage (1d8+4)[8]

terror bird vs Connaught
beak (1d20+8)[21] damage (1d8+4)[12] a close miss?
claw (1d20+6)[12] damage (1d4+2)[6]
claw (1d20+6)[12] damage (1d4+2)[4]

terror bird vs Lirith
beak (1d20+8)[22] damage (1d8+4)[5]
claw (1d20+6)[18] damage (1d4+2)[5]
claw (1d20+6)[23] damage (1d4+2)[6]

terror bird vs Tavey
beak (1d20+8)[11] damage (1d8+4)[5]
grapple (1d20+13)[18] vs (1d20)[12] +? damage (1d8+4)[5]

they have reach

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Elmes wakes up and sees a bunch of large birds attacking the camp. First thing he does is to grab his shield, then he activates the protection. After that he stands up and steps closer to the action, the sword still on his belt.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: equip the shield
Swift: activate Protection Devotion
Move: stand up
Step to P20

Granted: (1d5)[*2*] and (1d4)[*4*], next (1d3)[*3*]

AC20

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Oww!

Not a dream. First night on dry land in a month of tendays, and nature comes out to kill him.

----------


## Cavir

Lora is jostled awake with the commotion. She stands and sees the boy about to become dessert. *"Oh no you don't!"* She lets out a long burst of flame roasting the bird with the boy and the bird next to it, but it passes harmlessly over the boy, Lirith and Connaught.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift: Change Aura to Energy: +1 DC to Fire powers
Move: Stand up
Attack: 30' line of entangling fire to catch O16 and P17. That should slow it down if running away with its dinner.

Entangling Fire Breath: 4d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (4d8)[*19*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*3*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d8)[*7*] Fire

Maneuvers:
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d3)[*3*]

Next round:  (1d2)[*2*]

EDIT: The protection from my breath attacks last 24 hours and I redo them morning and night.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Dressed after entertaining himself for the first half of the watch Connaught had been standing on the beach. His armour and shield on (due to Savnok's paranoia) he'd been standing, an arm draped around Lirith watching the stars over the oceans. 

As the screams and dinosaur sounds appear, he jerks around, sparks as a beak clatters on his armour. As one slashes at Lirith he snarls angrily and hacks back at it with some ferocity. 


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Swift: extra attack armband
Full attack 

(1d20+9)[*22*] dam (1d8+7)[*8*] 
Bullrush (1d20+10)[*12*] Vs (1d20)[*13*]

(1d20+9)[*29*] dam (1d8+7)[*8*]  -- 23 to confirm for 34 damage
Bullrush (1d20+10)[*20*] Vs (1d20)[*9*]

(1d20+4)[*22*] dam (1d8+7)[*15*] 
Bullrush (1d20+10)[*18*] Vs (1d20)[*12*]

AC 22 (10 arm, 2 shield) +3 = 25
Saves +8/3/5    +1 pact
HPs 55/55


Vestige

Pact: +1 saves,  +1 hit

Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Conditions
Protection domain +3

----------


## razorback

"Another one of those days I wished I'd become a wizard and could just magick these away." Tchinik says as the giant birds come crashing in.  Seeing the boy Tavey about to be overwhelmed, he yells out at the bird "YA!  Ya!" trying to get its attention as he waves his arms before yelling to be boy "Step back slowly." as he stands and thrusts with his sword.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17 
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 
I'm assuming thats Tavey at P-18.  Probably going to each an AoO

Stand and attack using Tactical Strike 
*Spoiler: Tactical Strike*
Show


As part of this maneuver, you make a single melee attack. If your attack hits, you deal an extra 2d6 points of damage. In addition, each ally adjacent to the target can take an immediate 5-foot step that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.


(1d20+9)[*11*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*4*] +1 fire plus (2d6)[*10*] Tactical Strike

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*29*]
(1d6+3)[*5*] +1 fire plus


Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : X
Mountain Hammer: O

----------


## infomatic

_Farid was back on the Arnib, its sails at full, and tastes the salt air as its bow breaks through the blue waves. They were making good time, no doubt blessed by the giant cormorant that had settled on the mast and squawked loudly as the ship crested each wave.

 wait, cormorants don't sound like that _

Farid jerks himself up and shakes off the dream, scrambling backwards at the sight of the dreadful birds. "Pack scavengers with powerful bites, like if hyenas grew feathers!", he calls as he shakes the sand from his bow, but is distracted by Tavey's cry  the boy was clearly in peril.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Rolls in OOC thread

+2 Untyped to hit for the party from Dark Knowledge
+3 Insight to hit/damage from Knowledge Devotion

Move action: Dark Knowledge
2nd move action: Draw bow

(1d20+4)[*15*] heal check if needed to see how bad off Tavey is. I've got a Close Wounds prepped.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As everyone leaps to their feet Lora shouts and lets out a long burst of flame, the fires licking and curling around two of the carnivorous avians for *4* damage, hampering them.

Connaught leaps forward to defend Lirith. Even as she is assaulted Connaught counterattacks for *8* & *34* damage, hacking the bird down and chopping at another for *15* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

terror bird vs fire breath Ref DC17
(1d20+8)[25]
(1d20+8)[24]

Bullrush (1d20+10)[18] Vs bird (1d20)[12]+8=20




> I'm assuming thats Tavey at P-18. Probably going to each an AoO


Yep that's Tavey. The bird is grappling so you're safe




> (1d20+4)[15] heal check if needed to see how bad off Tavey is


he's still in positive hp. I tend to view any hp damage prior to negatives as an abstraction.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Malmir*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The abrupt awakening interrupted malmir's reverie, and he had no time to prepare spells for the day.

Wracking his mind for what arcana remains, he desperately finds a spell to enlarge a person to twice his size.

"Northerner!" he shouts at Connaught. "You are about to get larger!"

Rushing to the binder, Malmir casts _enlarge person_ upon him.

*Spoiler: Forgot what spells I had left*
Show

Hope this helps, DrK! 7 rounds Large size.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir scrambles to his feet, words of magic on his lips. Bleeding from a number of cuts Lirith spins her sword and steps left, slashing at the bird grasping Tavey for *7* damage. Indo scuttles in a panic over to his horse, climbing up and clearly making ready to bolt. Amella curses him as a coward as she grasps for her crossbow. The gnome Urol holds his wee staff high invoking the powers of nature to placate the killers avians but to no effect. Tavey screams in fear struggling to free himself but caught firm by the hungry predator!

*Spoiler: actions & rolls*
Show

Lirith
falchion vs terror bird (1d20+8)[23] damage (2d4+3)[7]

Urol cast _calm animals_
terror bird Will DC14 (1d20+4)[15]

escape grapple attempt
Tavey (1d20+3)[16] vs bird (1d20+13)[31]


*=> Angry birds still to go*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Two of the birds snap and harry at Connaught, trying to cover for their companion to escape with it's prize. The one carrying Tavey backs away the young lad stuck firm in its beak, even as flames lick around it for *7* damage burning and hampering it.

*Spoiler: rolls & actions*
Show

terror birds vs Connaught AC25
beak (1d20+8)[21] damage (1d8+4)[7]
claw (1d20+6)[12] damage (1d4+2)[4]
claw (1d20+6)[14] damage (1d4+2)[6]

beak (1d20+8)[22] damage (1d8+4)[6]
claw (1d20+6)[24] damage (1d4+2)[6]
claw (1d20+6)[7] damage (1d4+2)[5]

Connaught grows to large size this round.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora takes to the air working her way to cut off the bird carrying Tavey. With the bird already on fire, she blasts it again. Tavey remains unhurt at least physically from the flames.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly to S18. 30' fire blast to hit Q16 and N15
Fire (4d8)[*13*] Reflex DC 17 for half

Q16 is already on fire (and entangled). Round 2 of 3. (1d8)[*7*] burning

Last maneuver granted next round.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Feeling himself swell up to tower above the others and terror birds he howls with laughter. *"Now am one one of the ettin of legend! Fear my wrath"* he bellows as stays where is, his amssive reach allowing him massive swings with his axe at the nearest terror birds, slashing at the one holding the poor boy first. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Full attack 
(1d20+11)[*25*] dam (2d6+10)[*18*]
Bullrush (1d20+15)[*17*] Vs (1d20)[*1*]

(1d20+6)[*18*] dam (2d6+10)[*16*]
Bullrush (1d20+15)[*29*] Vs (1d20)[*16*]

AC 22 (10 arm, 2 shield) +3 -2 large = 23
Saves +8/3/5 +1 pact -1 dex from large
HPs 55/55


Vestige

Pact: +1 saves, +1 hit

Andras (1d20+10)[30] vs DC 22
+ Summon mount & ride bonus
+ Smite Evil/good
+ Improved critical [all] 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Conditions
Protection domain +3
Enlarge
Dark devotion +2

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Taking aim, Malmir tosses a _lesser orb of sound_ at the bird not encumbered with children.

*Spoiler: Rolz*
Show

(1d20+6)[*16*] Ranged touch to hit

(4d6)[*16*] *SONIC!*

----------


## u-b

Drawing a sword, Elmes closes in with the bird holding the boy and swings at the bird's neck. "No, birdy, you are not going anywhere."

*Spoiler*
Show

Move: move to Q17 while drawing a sword
Standard: _Vanguard Strike_ vs the bird (1d20+11)[*15*] for (1d8+4)[*9*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] acid, granting +4 to hit this bird if it hits
Immediate: _Delay Death_ if needed

Granted next: (1d2)[*1*]

AC20

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 9/10 rounds.

----------


## infomatic

Farid yanks a pair of arrows from his quiver and drops to one knee, lest his head be taken off by the suddenly enormous Connaught's backswing. Not wanting to risk hitting his companions or the boy, he draws his sights on one of the other beasts and lets the arrows fly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Having trouble viewing the map right now but if Farid takes a 5-foot-step SW he should have a clear line of sight to one of the Terror birds. 

Full Attack
(1d20+12)[*22*] for (1d8+5)[*6*] (includes penalty for rapid shot
(1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d8+5)[*12*] (includes penalty for rapid shot 

Crit checks

(1d20+12)[*17*] for (2d8+10)[*18*] 
roll]1d20+12[/roll] for (2d8+10)[*22*] 

Conditions
AC: 19 (Touch 13, FF 16)
HP: 47/47

Active effects:*
Heart of Water
Protection Devotion 10/10: +3 sacred bonus to AC
Dark Knowledge +2 to hit untyped
Knowledge Devotion: +3 Insight to hit/dmg

----------


## razorback

"Hang on, Tavey, we will not abandon you!" Tchinik calls out as he lunges at the bird as it tries to flee with the young boy. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 15
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 

Charge to an open spot
(1d20+11)[*12*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[*8*] +1 fire 

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(1d6+3)[*7*]+1 fire plus


Effects~
Charge = +2 to hit and -2 to AC
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: X
Tactical Strike : X
Mountain Hammer: O
White Raven Tactics: X

----------


## Ghostfoot

Two of the birds fall in quick succession. Connaught simply hacks the head off the one hauling Tavey. The wee lad falls to the sand safe, scampering back as quick as he can as Urol beckons him. The other takes the backswing, and then Malmir neutralizes it with a blast of focused sound sending feathers and gore flying. 

Elmes and Tchinik close with the last of the flock but are unable to get a strike in. Peppered with arrows and bolts from Farid and Amella for *19* damage total the enraged bird lashes out at Elmes, hitting for *10* & *16* damage. Lirith shouts a cry and lunges to join the fray, swinging her falchion and striking for *8* damage shouting with glee at the frantic fight.

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

Lora fire blast Ref DC17
terror bird 1 (1d20+8)[15]
terror bird 2 (1d20+6)[22]

AoO vs Elmes
bite (1d20+8)[23] damage (1d8+4)[10]

Amella
Standard: crossbow vs bird (1d20+3)[18] damage (1d8)[1]
Move: load crossbow

Lirith vs terror bird
falchion (1d20+8)[26] damage (2d4+3)[8]

terror bird vs Elmes
beak (1d20+8)[28] damage (1d8+4)[9]
crit? (1d20+8)[28] damage (1d8+4)[7]
claw (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d4+2)[4]
claw (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d4+2)[6]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

"Who's a bad bird?" asks Elmes rhetorically as he swings his "flaming" sword again and again, ignoring the wounds the bird have caused.

*Spoiler*
Show

Full atack: (1d20+11)[*29*] for (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] acid
(1d20+6)[*21*] for (1d8+4)[*5*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] acid

AC20

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 8/10 rounds.

----------


## razorback

"Come on, never had dino-chicken before" Tchinik says as he thrust and lunges.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~ 

5 foot step to L-15 if he can, if not M-15

Attack #1
(1d20+9)[*27*] +  (1d6)[*2*] Punishing Stance

Damage
(1d6+3)[*7*] +1 fire +  (1d6)[*4*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+9)[*16*]
(1d6+3)[*7*]+1 fire plus

Attack #2
(1d20+4)[*11*] +  (1d6)[*2*] Punishing Stance

Damage
(1d6+3)[*9*] +1 fire +  (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance

Crit 18-20/x2
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d6+3)[*7*]+1 fire plus


Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: X
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Leading the Attack: X
Tactical Strike : X
Mountain Hammer: O
White Raven Tactics: X

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_Too close to this bird for my taste!_

Malmir draws his _benign transposition_ wAnd and shouts a warning to the giant northerner. 

Connaught! We are trading places!

A flick and a charge trades the wizard and binders positions.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A couple of deft sword strokes from Elmes puts the thing down with a muffled squawk. Lirith whoops in triumph.

Still early evening everyone looks nervously at the treeline wondering what else dwells in the jungle and not looking forward at all to the night ahead.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught grabs at Lirith and hauls her back a little as she leaps forward. "Woah lass. Lets not get too wild and be eaten by the first big chicken o n the Gods forsaken island...." Looking at the little boy he grins, a terrifying sight for the minute or so before he shrinks to merely being "big". "You must smell tasty lad..."

He glances at the cowardly noble and mutters (loudly) to the others. "SHame our dead weight didn't head off by himself. No one would have to know what happens to him then when he got ate."

He sets to happily butchering one of the large birds and throwing chunks of meat onto the fire. "Late night snack anyway? Once we've had some food I'll watch a while longer lest more of the beasts come a visiting." He looks at Urol and the young boy. "Maybe the wee ones should sleep under a cover or out of sight in the middle of us eh? DOn't want to leave a snack too obvious."

----------


## Cavir

*"They were quick on their feet. We need to keep a keener watch. Tavey, come sleep next to me. On the side closer to the fire."*  She activates her healing aura, lessening the worst of everyone's wounds. Once done she'll use a healing belt charge each on Tavey and Elmes, hoping someone else will see to Lirith and anyone else hurt so that she can keep one charge in case of emergency.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everyone is healed up to 1/2 hp minimum
Tavey (2d8)[*11*]
Elmes (2d8)[*9*]

----------


## razorback

"Well, there are enough of us to do 3 people per watch?"

----------


## infomatic

"I'll stay awake for now; too wound up to sleep anyway,"  Farid replies as he makes his way around the group tending to the remaining injuries. 

Asking their leave to examine them, he first brings out a stout wand, then  noticing how deep those bites were  rifles through his prayer book, seeking something with more potency.

"This will work, but slowly," he says, wagging the stick. "I have a prayer healing from the deeper earth that would do the job more thoroughly, but I should ask first: You god, is he the jealous type?" 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Started writing this thinking Connaught was hurt, but it looks like he dodged most of it? Lirith is still damaged, though. 

Wand of Lesser Vigor should top off most others, and I've got a cure critical wounds left over for whoever is hurt the most: (4d8+7)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The healing magic washes over everyone, knitting back together the wounds inflicted by the hungry terror birds. Lirith flexes her muscles testing her previously injured limbs and marveling at the way the gashes have been fixed by the power of the gods.

Somewhat hesitantly you all settle back down to rest on the beach. Tavey curls up in the centre of the group the wee lad whimpering in his troubled sleep after the ordeal. Mercifully the rest of the night passes uneventfully and you're able to rise in the morning on the carcass-strewn shore with no further incidents.

..................................................  .................


The next day you gather your belongings (such that they are) and make ready to depart. The southern mountain range looks to be about a days march away, and if you make good time you should reach it around sundown.

You set off into the humid jungle, tall trees rising overhead filled with raucous brightly-coloured birds squawking. Thick heavy vines fall from the upper canopy and the jungle floor is well shaded with only occasional shafts of direct sunlight. Insects buzz and flit about everyone swatting at them furiously except Urol who typically takes great delight in studying any bugs as they feast. Lirith and Amella seemingly in a battle for most unrepeatable curses as a result.

Fortunately wide game trails make your travel easy and even astride his horse Indo is not overly hampered by undergrowth. As the morning passes you're able to make good time inland in your quest to find a pass through the mountains and make your way south to the destination colony.

*=> Party*
Overland jungle trek. Any special actions?

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The previous night and early watch did nothing to improve Mslmirs mood. 

Despite the endless distractions or the others bindings, prayers and whatever it was the fop with the horse did, he managed to prepare spells for the day.

----------


## Cavir

Lora is protective of Tavey for the evening. She is vigilant during her watch, her night sight aided by Father Bahamut.

Come morning she blesses all in the group with Bahamut's touch, even Indo. Father preached to defend the weak, and Indo in her eyes was definitely the weakest here even compared to Tavey. *"Indo, let the boy ride with you? It'll help us leave the jungle that much faster."*

As the group travelled, the bugs were an annoyance but not a threat with her dragonborn thick hardened skin. At times the bugs would get to her, temporarily solved each time with a blast of freezing air. Her wings would not keep her aloft all day but she did take advantage of breaks in the canopy to pop up and check their bearings. On the way down she would grab and hang onto one of the heavy vines to get a higher point of view of the group and their locale.

----------


## u-b

Elmes is hustling about half of the time to keep his overall speed equal to that of the rest of the party. This is not easy for him and he soon starts to breathe heavily and sweat all over, but he prefers to keep the armor on and do not slow down the group. Anyway, he is somewhere in the back of the group, or close behind it. He also makes a lot of noise while he regularly catches up. Totally unintentional, but totally unavoidable.

*Spoiler*
Show

About 4 or 5 hours of hustling for 8 or 10 total hours of movement, 7 or 15 points of nonlethal damage to be healed as we go, mainly near the evening. Keeping an average speed of up to 3 miles per hour, trails permitting.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, after the last intrusion in the groups rest, has a hard time sleeping the rest of the night. After a little while, he gets up, nodding to who is on watch but moves towards the edge of the camp to watch the waves come crashing in.  Usually soothing to him, waves instead carry something else along with their motion, something almost taunting to him though he can't place a name to it.  As the rosy-fingered dawn came into view and the others began to stir, he went to the water and splashed himself with it.  It was cold and alive and brought him full awake, though he didn't feel drowsy.  Moving back to the others, he stirred the fire up and he begins to hack some of the meat up on a spit, not wanting it to go to waste.
Once feed and up, he gets ready, humming some tune or another while keeping busy, cheery little nothings that, never the less, bring smiles to his companions.
"Alright, lets get going before more of those birds come looking for breakfast, eh?" he says as he hefts his spear and moves forward.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught wakes, still bound to Savnok and the elven paladin Andras wakes happily, clutching axe and shield. Dismissing the full plate he joins the others, eyes searching the jungle as he hops his natural stench and thick hair will keep the worst of the bugs at bay. Walking beside Lirith he laughs heartily at the variety of vile curses coming from ehr and the Captain and keeps an eye on the boy, "Stay close lad. Don't want no more beasts seeking to drag you away eh?"

He walks happily in his lighter armour knowing he can summon Savnok's armour of the gods if need by but not wanting to walk in the heat in the heavy platemail. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



No special actions

----------


## infomatic

Farid wakes early and begins reciting prayers as the sun climbs. Though they were walking away from the water, he gave the Bitch Queen her due, and would as long as the sea was near  his frequent use of her litanies in the past days might have attracted the attention of Umberlee's divine monitors, and he did not wish to seem a fair-weather supplicant. Then came his prayer to Lady Doom  all in all, a fairly dark start to the morning, and Farid's nerves were already jangling as they left the beach.

*Spoiler: From earlier:*
Show


_He fumbles in his pocket for a moment before procuring a pair of small, crooked bits of deer antler and tossing them on his blanket. "Lady Doom will come to claim her due, but come tomorrow!" he whispers. The antlers emit a bit of smoke, which he inhales. He feels no different; he never does, though he's been using this prayer for years. He's not sure if it really does anything.
_



He plucks a scarf from his pack and wraps it around his head as the forest closes around him. He'd eschewed his robes while on deck  they only get waterlogged  and to put them on in this sweltering jungle would tempt exhaustion, but at least this might keep the bugs from his ears. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Active Spells: Extended Tyche's Touch, extended Heart of Water

----------


## Ghostfoot

The morning passes as you trek inland. The jungle moves and shifts all around as a vast array of life continues it's endless cycle of activity in the humid environment. Every so often Urol stops and examines fern fronds or stops to nibble some animal dung before declaring the correct way forward. You can't help but notice frequent large avian tracks in the soft earth of the game trails, clearly an indication of abundant flocks of terror birds in the area. Urol however seems dismissive and sighs resignedly "No, these tracks are old. At least a few hours. We shan't have an opportunity to observe them again today".

About midday the jungle foliage opens up ahead of you. A wide shallow crater a mile or so wide breaks up the terrain. No large trees grow here just tall grasses in the furrowed earth.

Massive creatures move slowly about in the depression, a dozen huge elephantine lizards with long necks and even longer tails. They amble about grazing on saplings a few of them munching on trees at the far edge. Urol stops and looks on in awe as does even Lirith "Holy gods!".

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With a curse, Malmir readies a defensive spell. 

Drakes! Or maybe landwyrms! Do any of you speak draconic?

----------


## Cavir

Lora's eyes scans across the clearing. *"Speak? They look like oversized herd beasts. I suggest keeping a wide berth and get past them peacefully."*

----------


## razorback

Tchinik moves along with the group, making small quips here and there, generally bringing smiles to everyone.  He keeps his spear shouldered as they move, though the others can tell he keeps a wary eye out.
As the lumbering beasts come into view, his pace slows and he moves his spear into a charging form with methodical movement.
As Malmir and Lora comment, he continues to keep an eye on them.  "The look like no dragon I've ever seen or heard of.  Either way, we should move to the cover of trees to keep them from stampeding us."

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, let's move around by the edge of the crater. I don't want to deal with this lot." says Elmes wiping the sweat from his forehead.

----------


## Cavir

Lora nods and looks to either side of the bare crater gauging to see if either side was better. Sticking to the tree line she heads off along that side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"My grandfather was always blathering on about nature and balance. If you're saying these things are herd beasts? I don't want to see whatever holy hell _nature_ has created to hunt these things."

With that, he palms an eyelash encased in a bit of gum arabic.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught pauses at the edge of the crater, watching the massive beasts. "Odin's beard. They are colossal beasts. " He watches them carefully the looks to Lirith and the others. "They look like plant eaters eh? But big ones. Can we go round the edge. I don't fancy getting trampled by those big buggers." He takes a heavy swig from his canteen and looks around to the others. ""Guessing no-one was lucky enough to salavge some rum eh?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I agree, around the edge of the crater

----------


## Cavir

> *Malmir*
> 
> "My grandfather was always blathering on about nature and balance. If you're saying these things are herd beasts? I don't want to see whatever holy hell _nature_ has created to hunt these things."


Lora looks back to Malmir briefly. *"Forgotten the beach welcome already?"*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

I was hoping that was a dream, he grumbled miserably.

----------


## infomatic

"Lions hunt the elephant and buffalo," Farid nods. "These must be this island's elephants to the beach monster's lion,"

He frowns, as a thought occurs. "But lions don't tackle an elephant on their own. Which means there could be more of that beast from yesterday around. Maybe a lot more." He follows the others, eyes now more on the forest instead of the giant beasts in the clearing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Will be moving around a lot in the next few days, will have intermittent access to internet.

Rolls (if any matter)

(1d20+10)[*27*] survival
(1d20+5)[*17*] spot
(1d20+3)[*4*] hide

----------


## Ghostfoot

While keeping an eye on the majestic lumbering beasts you circle the exposed crater clearing. The creatures seem content to graze away and if they have noticed you they pay no mind.

As you make your way around the edge, as if conjured by your musings and comments, there is a loud cracking and crashing from splintering trees in the jungle ahead...some of the taller trees shudder and slender saplings crash to the ground...

*Spoiler: noises*
Show

Something BIG ~50ft ahead crashing through the trees near the edge, ie where you want to be going.

You have a round or two if you want it

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Er... mighty champion! Would you a accept a sacred boon of might? Malmir asks Connaught. 

The bigger the savage was, the less of a target Malmir will be. 

*Spoiler: Any buffs anyone?*
Show

Heres my spell list as it stands now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"How about a boon of 'get me the hells outtta here!'" yells Indo, eyes wide and darting about as he clutches his horses' reins.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaugt pauses and opens himself up to Savnok's influence. The sound of distant arrows hitting metal echoing softly from the  air around the northern barbarian as the full plate of black sheets of metal formed around him. He looks at Malmir - "hold a moment Malmir let us see what the beast is. THen we can begin the spellcasting

----------


## u-b

Elmes moves to front of the group, casts _Divine Power_, draws the sword and readies _Ice Slick_.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, trying to divine what is coming, grinds the butt of his spear into the ground as Indo speaks.  "Well, if whatever it was didn't know we were here already, it does now." he says through clenched teeth at the mans foolishness.  Shifting his spear down and pointing it in front of him, he nods to the others to let them know he's ready.

----------


## Cavir

*"Shhhh."* Lora hoped their noise so far was covered by the tree crashings. There was prey out in the open. The dragonborn was ready for battle if that was to be. She lifted up into the air near the canopy above Tchinik and Elmes, readying a blast of Slow as soon as the creature came into range.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Slow Breath 15' cone. Slowed for 2 rounds. Reflex DC 16 to reduce it to one round.

Maneuvers
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d3)[*2*]
Next round: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## infomatic

Farid unslings his bow and nocks an arrow. He considers crouching behind a tree before reconsidering at the sound of snapping trunks. However he must face the unseen creature, he didn't want to do it trapped beneath fallen timber.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Back in town; move action to draw weapon.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Trees crack and splinter and all of a sudden there is an explosion of timber ahead as branches and tree trunks fly in all directions. A juvenile diplodocus-lizard, smaller than the adults in the crater meadow but still a behemoth by human standards, crashes from the jungle. 

A horde of nine large predatory terror bids cruise about it, snipping and slashing at it with their sharp beaks and talons. Covered in dozens of wounds the terrified dinosaur stumbles about in animal fear as the hunting pack circles and darts in and out with well-honed harrying tactics...

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



NPC's are off map just to the east (right)


*=> Party*
Creatures have just moved/ attacked.
Nobody is flat-footed.
Your turn.

----------


## razorback

"Literally, the law of the jungle rules here.  Everyone, back away slowly, into the trees, before they catch our scent and their blood-frenzy drives them towards us." Tchinik says loud enough so the others can hear as he slowly backs up, spear leveled at the deadly bird creatures.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"We can't just let that poor, majestic creature be killed! It's only a baby. 

Yoo hoo! Hey! Over here!" Urol shouts out and starts waving his arms around hopping up and down trying to divert attention.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Damn my master for never teaching me _Silence_, Malmir despairs. 

With a gesture, a ghostly hand appears at his side. 

*Spoiler: Spectral Hand*
Show

Touch spells for the spellthief. (1d4)[*4*] hp

----------


## Cavir

Lora snaps a look at Urol and answers with a voice just loud enough for him to hear, making use of the sounds of the predatory melee to cover her voice. *"Are you volunteering to takes its place to be eaten? If not quiet down and get into the woods."* The dragonborn banks and glides into the woods, landing to become a barrier for those in the rear to start moving into the woods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to B18 and ready an action to breath a line of fire if the birds come at us.

----------


## infomatic

Farid gapes at the gnome's outburst. "I thought you were supposed to be a naturalist?" he hisses. He can't help feeling a bit of sympathy at the worry on Urol's face for the giant creature, but knows it won't last if the birds turn their way.

----------


## u-b

Elmes follows into the woods, clanging some noise while at it, and stops alongside Lora.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to C18.
Ready _Ice Slick_ in case the dino wants to trample into us.
Immediate: _Protection Devotion_ if anyone is attacked.

_Divine Power_ 6/7

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian grabs at the gnome dragging him back towards the thick underbrush. "Silence you fool or we'll feed you to the damn things."  He nods to Lirith, "Into the trees, if the beast goes past the birds can go with it and not try and steal the lad." He ducks into the foliage, a hand on his axe, the other trying to pull the gnome into cover to stop the moronic explorer getting them all killed.

----------


## infomatic

Relieved that someone was dragging the gnome out of trouble, Farid manages a small grin. "If we live long enough, perhaps you'll be able to write a paper on the hunting tactics of these terrible birds," he whispers to Urol. "It'll be quite a feather in your cap. Much better than a beak in your eye, no?

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Seeing everyone else quietly withdraw, Malmir does his best to be not seen. 

*Spoiler: Hide*
Show

(1d20+5)[*13*]


_I was better off in the seaweed..._

----------


## razorback

Grinning at Farid's comment, he points to back up.  "Come, Amella, convince your people back up.  This is not a fight we want or need, I think." as he begins to retreat once the others have moved past him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Standing back, you're able to keep well clear of the predators and prey. You move back into the surrounding foliage as the dinosaur bellows and thunders past. The pack of terror birds nip and slash at it mercilessly as it runs wildly in fear and in seconds the melee has passed you. 

Urol looks on sadly as the scene unfolds. The young diplodocus runs wildly trying to escape but the wily pack seems adept at cutting it off from any escape. Before long there is a final squeal as it finally succumbs to its myriad wounds. A couple of birds lie broken and trampled in the grass but the surviving pack members look set to feast well today...

..................................


Not wanting to tarry in case the terror bird pack decides to circle back for you, you carry on. The crater meadow is easily circled now and you are able to continue south through the jungle towards the mountain pass. The environment is unchanged from earlier in the morning - humid jungle, biting insects and raucous small birds and monkeys abound.

As the sun begins to draw lower in the sky you find yourselves nearing the base of the mountains. After several hours of jungle travel the foliage starts to thin and you note occasional crumbling stone ruins through the trees. No complete structures, just half-standing low walls or broken masonry long forgotten and draped in thick cobwebs. The frequency starts to increase as you proceed and you get the definite feeling that you are walking through a long-abandoned village or outpost of foreign design.

----------


## razorback

Spear poking out before him, Tchinik moves towards the front of the group, keeping a wary eye out.  "Do you think the jungle and those big lizards did this or something else?" he says to no one in particular.  After a bit, he slows his pace before looking back at the Captain and Urol.  "Do either of you know of this place?"

----------


## infomatic

As he walks, Farid plucks a journal from his pouch and makes a rough sketch of the ruins as they pass. Perhaps the gnome was wearing off on him.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d20+5)[*7*] Know (architecture/eng.)
(1d20+5)[*22*] Know (history)

----------


## Cavir

Lora takes to the air to get an idea of the general layout of the ruins, signs of life nearby, anything of note off in the distance, and to scout for a good place to camp for the night. She'll glide back down to the group and report her findings.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Not one to waste an enchantment, Malmir uses his _Spectral Hand_ to gesture silent Drow profanities at Urol.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian looks about warily at the signs of yet another civilisation being swallowed by the wild. He glances at the others, "I wonder who these once were and what brought about their collapse?"

Looking more warily about he keeps his axe handy and looks to the nearest of the decaying buildings. "Do we investigate these or continue on our way past this? At some point we will need to cam for the night and stone walls, even broken will help deter these big lizards from eating our cabin boys eh..."

----------


## u-b

"Can just as well camp here, I'd say." notes Elmes, who is obviously very tired from the day's march. He zaps a charge from his healing belt and seems to get better. He waits for Lora to descend. "I can continue, if you prefer to, just sort of like it in here."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You press on through the ruins, Farid observing the ancient carvings with interest and Urol, still in a funk after the abandoning of the young dinosaur, is soon content with poking around at the many spiders crawling through the cobwebs which seem to now be growing thicker draped between tree limbs and blanketing the ground.

Lora takes to the sky, circling above. The crumbling old structures are difficult to see from above, just the occasional glimpse here and there. She does note a clearing in the trees just ahead and strangely in the center of the clearing the webs, branches and bones form a grand throne on which rests a hunched humanoid figure. An old crone gestures up at her as she circles above, and beckons her down with a spindly outstretched limb...

----------


## Cavir

Lora circles again, focused on the clearing and the way leading to it, before gliding back down to the group. 

*"No camping here. The webs grow thicker ahead, then there's a forest clearing with a throne of webs and bones. Sitting on it looks to be an old woman who beckoned me to come to her. The whole area is a giant trap. I can try signaling her to come to us but otherwise I say we go wide around the whole area or start burning the webs to get her to come to us."* The dragonborn had no fear of a fight but had the others to consider too. She looked to the others for their opinions.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

We need to determine what it is. Its bad enough having Natures Bounty out to kill us.

Experience taught him, anything that used Mortal remains as building materials qualified as hazardous.

Maybe some magical illumination can draw it out?

----------


## infomatic

"It might not be a trap for _us_," Farid ventures. "These might simply be the defenses this creature uses to survive among the beasts we've already seen. If she's friendly, this could be an area of safety for us from the behemoths; perhaps she can even offer advice on our path."

He shrugs. "And if not, well, _then_ we burn it."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I realize the inherent risks of setting a spiderweb aflame when you're already inside it, but Farid's got mass resist energy, which should be an OK plan B if it goes bad. Spell will only cover 7 people, though, so maybe leave the crew survivors here?

----------


## Cavir

*"I'll see if she'll come to us. Be ready for a fight. I don't think tiny spiders made all these webs."*

Lora takes to the air again. She stays clear of the treetops in case of any surprises and keeps an eye out for any movement below as she approaches the clearing. Staying well above the clearing she takes a longer look at the crone then calls down. *"Hello. We seek passage through the area but won't walk through the webs. Come talk to us at the edge."*  She hovers waiting briefly for an answer while keep a dragonborn raptoran's eye on the overall scene below. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*25*]
Spot (1d20+16)[*25*]
Spot (1d20+16)[*27*]

Diplomacy (1d20+7)[*24*]

+2 AC from Crystal of arrow deflection if attacked from range.

Unless a dialogue is begun Lora will watch/listen for a response then fly back.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian looks and listens before concentrating for a moment as the arrow studded full plate of Svanok materialises onto his body, joined a moment later by a massive warhorse bedceked with Lance and saddle marked with the strange marks of Andras. "We have met nothing good on this island - but this crone could tell us of what we will face. Or if she is another evil we can crush her and be safe when we sleep?"

Looking at Farid he nods, "Captain, can you stay here with most of the survivors and the boy. We can investigate, if you see flames its just us burning a path through to reach the crone. " THen glancing at his woman he grins, "I do hate spiders. gods curse them." Lance in hand he mounts up on the horse and trots after the flying drgaonborn.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora flies back to hover above the clearing as the rest of you approach, still some distance away through the trees & ruins.

Lora calls out to the waiting crone, who's wrinkled brow knots in frustration. She responds with words in an unfamiliar tongue, her voice barely discernible at this distance. Glowering she shakes her frail fist at the dragonborn.

----------


## Cavir

Lora calls out the same message in the other languages she knew, some that her dragon mentor taught her. In each of Elven, Draconic, Celestial, and even the raptoran language Tuilvilanuue she spoke the same words, paused to see if there was recognition, then moved to the next.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The old woman jibber-jabbers in an incomprehensible tongue, growing more agitated as Lora tries to communicate in various languages. She hurls a small rock (or was it dung?!) at Lora but the gesture is futile as the dragonborn hovers much higher. 

Spiderwebs flutter and whorl around her as if caught in a gentle vortex.  In seconds the swirl of webs as risen to the level of the treetops before settling, blanketing the clearing in webbing and obscuring both the old crone and the entire area.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Does anyone know how to cast _Tongues_? Or send in a Simmonss creature to see if its a trap?

----------


## Cavir

Lora pauses in the air a moment more looking for signs of movement then retreats back to the party..

*"I had no success. I tried the languages I knew. She became irritated. The webs came alive and covered the area.  I don't what to make of it."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian looks at the dragon, "Breath your fire upon her webs. See how she likes that? When the torches fell in the longhouses the webs would burn fast." He shrugs looking at the forest aruond them.  "Other trees too wet to burn well."

----------


## infomatic

"I might be able to understand her," Farid ventures. "But I can't guarantee I could reply." 

He opens his journal and pages through until he reaches a page filled with charts of etymologic history, phonetic spellings and root-word equivalents. It's really more math than prayer, though Farid was told the librarian-priests of Deneir often began the day reciting it to keep their minds sharp when faced with unusual texts. Scribbled at the top were the words, "Deneir's Decoder."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


How far off are the people on foot from the crone? 

Farid has Comprehend Languages, but not Tongues. (He also speaks a couple extra languages, including Chultan)

He's also not as worried about Web, as he can dismiss Heart of Water for a temporary Freedom of Movement effect, so he can run if things get bad. 

So maybe have him go ahead, see if he can understand her?

----------


## infomatic

He murmurs the litany to himself, taking care to roll the Rs, then looks over his shoulder at the others. "If this goes badly, I'll make may way back to you and cast a spell to protect us against flame. By all means, use a lot of it."



He exhales, working up his nerve, before walking ahead towards the crone, keeping his bow noticeably slung over his shoulder and raising a hand.

"Who are you woman, that beckons strangers into a spiderweb?" he calls in Chulthan (and, failing that, Alzhedo, Chondathan and, doubtfully, Auran, Ignan and Celestial). 

If any of those get a response, he continues. "We are travelers and want no trouble, but if you mean to hinder us, know that spidersilk won't be enough."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast _comprehend languages_

She may just be a witch, but rolling a bunch of knowledge checks to see if Farid knows of any web-spinning-old-women monsters.

(1d20+13)[*20*] Know/arcane
(1d20+14)[*33*] Know/nature
(1d20+14)[*20*] Dungeoneering

EDIT: I forgot I had the Collector of Stories Trick: All those rolls should have another +5

----------


## Cavir

As Farid heads towards the crone Lora reminds him. *"You are already protected from my flames, as is the rest of the group here. The webs? Only if they are magical."* The dragonborn follows at a small distance, still close enough to deal with webs that try to swallow Farid. While waiting and watching, she calls upon her draconic skill of detecting magic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Magic Insight.
Spot (1d20+16)[*30*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

At Connaught's comment of burning out the old woman Indo's eyes light up and he breathes a sigh "Finally! That's the smartest thing that stupid lug has said since for ever. Let's burn our way to Farshore. Problem solved!" Urol looks horrified at the though of setting a forest fire and the two of them soon set to bickering and slapping at each other.

Farid walks ahead through the web-choked jungle ruins to engage with the crone. Lora lingers some distance behind observing the area ahead.

*Spoiler: Magic insight*
Show

Yep, magical auras present ahead  :Small Big Grin: 
. 

Farid enters the clearing. The old woman sits in the centre on her throne of bone and wood, webs draped across the ground around her and now also forming a canopy above. He calls out to hear in several languages and her face creasing in frustration as she clearly does not understand his words,

"Who are you that have wandered into Lithira's web? Where are you from that you speak such a strange tongue? You are not from this place. I have not seen your like in an age. Are you here to entertain me with your tales? You make no sense though, perhaps you are only a tasty morsel for my larder", she scuttles forward a few steps on her spindly legs to peer at him, beckoning him closer with a bony finger.

*Spoiler: knowledge check*
Show

There are a myriad of spider-creatures that exist in tales of the land, eg:
drow/ driderschitinesaraneaettercap

The woman certainly appears to be human though. Of the above, aranea are shapechangers and drow are commonly spellcasters.

----------


## infomatic

"She can't understand me either," he calls to the others. "Her name's Lithira. She's been here a long time, I think, but she's not what she appears."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Any chance of identifying the language?

Straight Int check: (1d20+4)[*12*]




Farid feigns a smile, but shakes his head at the crone's approach and holds up a hand. "Wait a moment," he says, and plucks an arrow from his quiver  careful not to touch the longbow. 

He crouches down and, with the point of the arrow, draws a rough outline of the island and a sailing ship. The ship is really just a bunch of triangles above a rectangle  Shereen was always the better artist in the family  but perhaps the crone would understand that much.

"We're going to Farshore," he says. Maybe she'd heard of Farshore? "And we'd best be on our way." He backs away from the woman, bowing his head but not turning his back.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian's knuckles whiten on the axe as Ingo speaks, Connaught muttering a savage "Hold your tongue coward lest I hack it from your head..." then he turns back to Farid. "Maybe ask her of Farshore, then, if she seems a strange creature we could pass her by. There are preciuos few people for her to risk here. "

----------


## Cavir

Lora tilts her head briefly in thought. She hangs her morningstar on her hip and lets down her guard some. *"Speaking in pictures. Good idea. Maybe my healing aura will help put her at ease."*  The dragon shaman activates her healing aura, including the crone in its effects.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik ponders for a moment before giving a shrug of his shoulders. "I have no spell or craft in such a language, I fear.    I think you right, that some drawings showing our intent and... questions would be best."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"Well it seems our choices are clear. Pantomime with the spider-woman until night falls and nature rises up to consume us, or we torch the webs, press on through until we find city walls, and sleep in a real bed for once."

Malmir looks around fervently, hoping the giant birds were still content eating their last prey.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The woman grows more agitated as Farid tries to interact with her, "Fool travelers from beyond the seas! Why can none of you speak the ancient tongue of the Olman humans who dwelt here? Are you really that ignorant?". Indo chooses that moment to pipe up "Let's just kill her. No-one's going to miss an old crazy lady out here." This earns him a shove from swordswoman Lirith and he stumbles away steadying himself on nearby broken stones.

The old woman Lithira continues, her eyes suddenly rolling back as she speaks to Farid in a sort of trance "Know that four eyes have gazed upon you and its servants seek you out. You would do well to avoid them. Seek the dark mountain pass under the peaks".

A small zephyr of breeze stirs the webs draped on the ground around her, and as they settle she erupts into a swarm of spiders that collapses to the ground and quickly scuttles into the surrounding webs and trees. You can see many spidery eyes glittering watching you from the shadows and now you notice many are larger than normal, huge shapes almost visible lurking and scuttling in the farthest corners of the webs surrounding you but keeping their distance.

----------


## infomatic

Farid recoils in surprise before nodding thoughtfully; the transformation was the clue he needed to categorize the stranger. 

Trying to keep his voice steady under the watchful eyes from the woods, Farid walks back to the others. "An aranea, most likely. The descendants of magicians from Calimshan who turned themselves to spiders as a trick against the Drow, the story goes, though the tale is more than a thousand years old. The sands know what brought her here. It's a shame we can't learn more from her."

He tells the others of her warning of the "four eyes" and its servants, and her advice. "It seems there are worse things on this island than behemoths. Is there any mention of this mountain pass on the map?"

----------


## u-b

"Good thing we did not attack her, after all."

This was getting too complicated for Elmes. Four eyes. Who would have four eyes?

"Let's move on."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

So... to the walled city then?

Malmir was getting nervous. What if the spider-Woman was the only thing holding back the horrid fauna?

I mean... we came here with a specific goal. Right?

_Walls. Tall, monster-proof walls._ It was a long swim back to Neverwinter as his grandmother used to say.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik rubs his chin as the creature disappears into a swarm of spiders.  "Well, we weren't planning on crashing ashore, no disrespect captain.  But, somewhere we can take shelter against the wildlife would be appreciated.  So, the walled city might be our best bet."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol stands mouth agape staring in awe at the spot where the aranea transformed into thousands of his beloved arachnids. Jostled by Amella he wipes a strand of drool away and consults his map, "Ah, no. No mention of a way _underneath_ the mountains. But if there is, well that would be fortuitous indeed!"

The way forward is still difficult to traverse, webs diminishing as you move from the realm of Lithira, but ruined stone markers extending south from the ruins lining some sort of old pathway toward the mountains. The peaks loom above whenever you snatch a glimpse through the thick jungle, terribly tall and imposing now that you are nearer. 

It doesn't take too long for you to cover the last couple of miles. Ahead the jungle breaks into scattered patches as the ground rises in a series of bluffs. The broken markers continue and you can see a dark opening up in foothills half a mile ahead, a large rectangular opening clearly constructed not of nature, Dark Mountain Pass...!

----------


## Cavir

"A well marked path not on the map. Wonder what else it is missing. I also wonder what has made that hole its home." 

As the party gets closer to the entrance, Lora takes to the air to get a look from above. She does keep aware of the sky above her in case of some other aerial predator decides to make a meal out of her. She'll be the first to approach the hole once the others are ready, using her draconic sight to pierce the darkness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*18*]
Spot (1d20+16)[*24*]
Spot (1d20+16)[*31*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught* 

Connaught had eyed the lady with suspicion as she spoke, glancing at the others. "Spider people, drow. Minions of darkness for this strange and monster filled island." As the spiders appear he clutches the axe ready to start chopping but is relieved as they march away through the cloying humid jungle. He glances at Lindo, surprised to be agreeing with the man. 

Late in the day as they see the rectangular hole he looks to Lirith. "Not exactly welcong is it. " He focuses momentarily and thick black plate coats his form with Savnok's blessing.

----------


## infomatic

Farid peers into the gloom. "No way of knowing how far the exit is, or even if there is one. A cave-in might have blocked the passage. But it'll probably be a bit cooler, at least." 

He pulls from his pack a smallish stone that glows faintly in the shade of the cliffs above them, and falls in behind Lora as they make ready to enter.


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Do we need to camp at tunnel entrance? Sun was "getting lower" before meeting spider-woman, and we've gone a few miles since then.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora flies up into the dusk sky, circling and wheeling above the treetops. Looking down upon the foothills she's greeted by angry caws as it seems the foothills are the nesting ground for several packs of the carnivorous terror birds. One such pack nests on the bluff not far from the entrance to Dark Mountain Pass, a half-dozen of the killer birds one of which stands fully twice as big as any other.

The flightless avians caw and screech angrily at Lora wheeling out of reach above them.

----------


## Cavir

Loradralsornux and the rest of the party had seen the viciousness of those birds more than enough. With the numbers of just the one pack they could hit the party from several directions. If she glided back to the party the birds could follow. They needed the cave to sleep and not get harassed all night. Best to take advantage of her superior gifts. 

The dragonborn raptoran wheels around to be well above the apparent pack leader. Lora blasts fire at the pack. The party could use the distraction as they saw fit. Perhaps the lingering fire would even make easier targets for the archers in the coming darkness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sudden combat!

Be above the pack leader, 30' up. 30' line of entangling fire to catch the leader and hopefully at least one other (5' radius). 
Entangling Fire Breath: 4d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (4d8)[*16*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*3*] rounds.

Maneuvers 
(1d5)[*5*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora wheels above, blasting fire down onto the giant birds below. "Don't hurt them" mumbles Urol helplessly as he watches her send the flock into disarray. 

The birds screech and squawk defiantly trying to protect their nests. They can't abide the searing flames though, and eventually they are all chased away into the jungle fringe away from the party. You see them lurking there angrily, especially the larger mother-bird glaring with it's angry bird eyes clearly seeking to retaliate.

Seizing the opportunity, the party makes a break for the tunnel entrance. Indo rides safely ahead on his horse Thunderstrike not waiting for anyone else. The rest of you hustle up the slope quickly and warily, hampered by wee Urol as he huffs and puffs and you are mindful of any terror birds leaping from ambush. Lora continues to wheel about the slopes driving off any obvious predatory avians who try to test the open spaces.

After what seems a very long and tense dash you all dash past the nesting grounds thick with giant eggs and gather in the entrance to the tunnel. Outside as the sun sets you spy the terror birds slowly creeping from the jungle now that the threat from the air is gone. 

The dark tunnel heads straight into the depths under the mountain ahead. Indo stands to one side holding Thunderstrike's reins. He seems quite happy with himself although the poor horse is clearly unsettled in the lightless corridor. Captain Amella & Tavey both also look ahead with trepidation the cabin boy covering his face with his hands trying to be brave as Amella mutters "I've got a bad feeling about this".

With a grin Lirith merely hefts her bow on the lookout for action while Urol, panting from the dash, clenches his fist and grumbles sulkily "We should have saved that poor dinosaur. And those birds were only defending their nests. A fine bunch we are." His crow settles in his shoulder and caws annoyingly, Amella snapping irritably at him "Quit yer whining and shut up yer damned bird".

----------


## Cavir

Once the rest of the group enters the tunnel the dragonborn blasts out another line of fire out of the tunnel to discourage any of the birds from trying to come inside.

Her back ached from so much flying this day. She knew it was a matter of time before the muscles controlling her wings would allow her to fly all day, but not yet. She stretched her back some while Urol restarted his whining. *"Urol, in all your studies of the many creatures do you not notice how each is part of a system, eating others while avoiding being eaten? Would you have preferred to take that dinosaur's place or been picked off in the run inside here? Tavey almost suffered that but you don't hear the boy complaining. How many bugs did you crush under your feet running here? There are many eggs just outside the tunnel. Those birds are thriving quite well, not to worry. Help keep us all alive and if we ever make it back to Tashalar I may be able to show you a real dragon up close without being eaten. In the meantime, the group here comes first, right?"

"How many of you can see in the dark? I can. Who has light for the others? Don't want anyone falling down some hole. I think we need to get farther in so those birds won't harass us all night."* She keeps here eyes mostly focused on the the entrance in case the birds get daring to enter. She also looks deeper into the tunnel to see what her draconic eyesight reveals.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

I can see about two yards ahead of me, Malmir offers, and magical _light_ if you feel it safe to do so.

He eyes the birds warily, ready to turn invisible if need be.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

"I can't see in the dark, I'm no cat or orc." Connaught growls. He eyes Urol nodding in agreement to the put down to the gnome. "The world is harsh gnome. Red in tooth and claw, if you want to spare the birds feel free to offer yourself as food."

He looks into the tunnel and keeps his axe and shield handy, the spiked metal plate of his armour grinding in the rock walls. "Eyes sharp eh, there will be some beasts in here no doubt. This isle is savage."

----------


## u-b

Elmes draws his "flaming" longsword. It sheds some light on the surrounding area, but not very far. "We won't be stumbling around in the dark. The light would make it easy to spot us, though, so if anyone has something to make us see farther, like a bullseye lantern, that would be handy."

----------


## Cavir

Lora is impressed with Elmes' sword. *"We don't know how long we'll be underground. If we want wood for torches as additional light or a campfire, now is the time for some of to us to head back outside to grab some while those birds are still skittish. Once we are on the move I can take lead and the light can be kept further back. Otherwise, shall we press forward to camp further from the birds or set up defenses here?"*

----------


## infomatic

Farid shakes his head ruefully and holds up the shiny bauble, glowing perhaps as bright as a torch, but no more. "I set out expecting a chase across the seas, not beneath a mountain. Serves me right, I suppose. "

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian nods to Lora. "Lets grab some branches now whilst we have the chance. Urol and the cabin boy can carry the torches for us and stay safe in the centre of us as we explore." He nods and also pushes Lirith towards the torches. "Stay in the middle dearie, I don't want some sort of cave beast devouring you."

----------


## Cavir

Lora peers into the depths of the tunnel looking with her darkvision for anything skulking. *"OK. Elmes, guard the entrance side? I'd suggest staying away from the edge. Connaught and Tchinik, I'll cover you while gathering the wood? The rest use Farid's light to watch against anything coming from further in?"* 

Even with any changes Lora will use her fire breath to keep them at bay. She'll try to do it initially without burning the birds but if any come too close to them or the entrance, she'll use entangling flames to encourage them to get away. In between bursts she'll direct the wood gatherers to the better choices of wood.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*17*]
Survival (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

With careful coordination you're able to gather sufficient wood from the nearby jungle. The wood itself it quite damp and unlikely to burn well but you also grab armfuls of small dry branches from the nearby nests which should do the job well.

With then sun finally setting and darkness descending on the jungle outside you cautiously make your way deeper into the tunnel seeking somewhere to rest. After fifteen minutes of travel you haven't found anything of note. The tunnel is dark and continues deeper, winding occasionally but mostly just a straight corridor. You decide that you've gone far enough for now and settle down for the night. Watches are set and everyone takes a spot in the stretch of tunnel. The rest is far from settling, but thankfully absent from any lethal encounters. Both Lora and Farid get the sense that someone is watching, but nothing manifests.

*Spoiler: Spot checks*
Show

Tchinik (1d20+1)[11]
Connaught (1d20-1)[4]
Lora (1d20+14)[25]
Malmir (1d20-2)[14]
Farid (1d20+5)[24]
Elmes (1d20+4)[7]


After several hours rest you continue onward, heading deeper under the mountains. After an hour or so the sound of tumbling rocks behind you makes you wonder at what might have occurred but again nothing is evident to you. 

In all you must have traveled for three hours through the dank tunnel. Ahead the tunnel finally opens into a large chamber shrouded in darkness. The walls are decorated with bands of geometric designs and carvings of animals, all covered in mildew. A small, stagnant fountain lies directly opposite the entrance, while a stone throne on a dais sits at the far end of the room. A humanoid ribcage is pinned to the throne, held there by an ancient spear, while all around it lie the poor souls' scattered bones.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*
A night's rest for all - spells, hp, etc

----------


## infomatic

Farid moves slowly into the chamber, eyes moving first over the walls and floor for signs of traps or other pitfalls, before approaching the fountain and turning to look at the throne. 

"Behemoths and giant birds didn't kill that one," he remarks. "Though from the look of things time might have got them all in the end."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Back in town. 

Search and check for traps, take 10 for 28

Spellwise, swapping out Tyche's Touch and Heart of Water for Stone Shape and Locate Object. (However, Tyche's Touch and HoW are both still active for today, cast yesterday with Extend Spell.)

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught looks around. He squats down focusing on the new things and at one point within the tunnels he shuffles away from the others and draws a large ring on the ground. Releasing the elven paladin he seeks a deeper and more primordial vestige. He speaks deeply and within the chalk circle Amon manifests in a burst of black smoke, howling foul curses at his summoner. He possesses a black wolfs body with a rams head and a serpent for a tail. His mouth is filled with sharp teeth, and fire escapes it when he speaks. Connaught looks at the beast and rises to the challenge, beating his chest and commanding the creature to withdraw, as it does so a pair of rams's horns erupt from his forehead as his vision sharpens.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


With the _refresh_

Savnok (1d20+11)[*28*] vs DC 20
Amon  (1d20+11)[*20*] vs DC 20

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds  

Pact Augment +2 hit

HPs 50 / 50
Saves +8/3/5
Armour 21 (FF 21, Touch 10)



In the chamber he looks about, "A nasty end. I wonder if the Gods cursed him to make him deserve it." He approaches carefully, looking about with Amon's influence able to see through the darkness, the irascible angry rage within barely under control. He reaches out for the spear before looking at the others with more magical skills. "Does it glow with magical power?"

----------


## u-b

"Let's see." Elmes casts _Detect Magic_ and looks around the room, particularly at the fountain, the throne and the spear. If anything shines magical, he intends to pull out his artificier's monocle and examine it closer. Also, as he approaches the throne he takes a look past the stairs to the right.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The party spreads out and starts poking around the chamber. Elmes is drawn to the spear, which radiates a magical aura. He spends some time studying it carefully. While at it he also notices a simple necklace made of triangular gold plates resting on the seat of the throne. 

*Spoiler: loot*
Show

Olman _+1 longspear_
gold necklace


Farid's curiosity draws him to the fountain. It's about 8 feet deep, although water fills only 4ft or so. At the bottom he can see an unusual red-coloured rod apparently discarded.

The corridor to the west descends a short flight of stairs and then appears to open out into a much larger and very dark chamber.

----------


## infomatic

Farid peers down through the water. It looked deep and he certainly didn't enjoy the thought of dunking himself in that centuries-old basin. He tentatively dips a gloved finger in the water  if it was still water after all this time. 

"I don't suppose anyone has a means of fishing that thing out? It doesn't look like it belongs down there. It could be a scroll or something that gives a clue on what lies ahead."


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

does anybody have Mage Hand?

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The shiny rod catches the wizards imagination. With no thought to safety, Malmir activates his _hand of the mage_ to grab the rod. 

I will keep this safe...

*Spoiler: Mage Hand*
Show

Unless, of course it weighs more than five pounds. Or its trapped. 

But hey, thats what a WIS 5 will get ya.

----------


## Cavir

Lora views the area and into the fountain with her darkvision, then the room over again with her magic sense, particularly into the fountain since Elmes was focused on the throne. She offers to identify the rod, assuming it is brought to the surface.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir uses his magic to bring the strange rod to the surface. On inspection it is an unusually shaped rod made of some red-coloured stone. It appears to be functional rather than magical, but it's exact purpose is indeterminate.

*Spoiler: roddy mcrod*
Show

Weirdly the adventure as printed specifically states the rod weighs 8 pounds, but I see no value in it weighing one ounce more than the 5 pounds you can lift. Thus GM waves hand and it is so.

----------


## u-b

"A plain magical longspear, noting fancy. The necklace is not magical and neither the throne itself."

Elmes leaves the things as they are, places the sword on the floor and draws a sunrod. He then throws it down far into the chamber below the stairs and picks up the sword again.

*Spoiler*
Show

Intending to hit the floor about 100 feet east of L4, but the throw is probably wildly inaccurate. The sunrod illuminates radius 30 bright and 60 dim from where it lands.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

When nothing explodes or opens gateways to Carceri, Malmir decides the rod is safe enough and tucks it in his pack.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian hefts the spear out of the body and looks at it. "Good craftmanship." He looks around and offers it to the others. "Something nice for you to use to keep your distance from the beasts." He looks down the passage, "There seems but one way through. We should explore." THen under his breath, looking at Lora he grins, "Why not send the noble first in case there are traps."


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds 

Pact Augment +2 hit

HPs 50 / 50
Saves +8/3/5
Armour 21 (FF 21, Touch 10)

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, deep in thought about his future while everyone looks about, looks startled by the turn of events.  "Yes, let us vet this area out.  Both for safety and for anything of value." he nods in agreement the the towering northerner.  He points with his spear towards the way forward as he starts forward, unaware of Connaught's comment to Lora.

----------


## Cavir

> The barbarian hefts the spear out of the body and looks at it. "Good craftmanship." He looks around and offers it to the others. "Something nice for you to use to keep your distance from the beasts."


*"Not for me. Tchinik?"*




> *Connaught* He looks down the passage, "There seems but one way through. We should explore." Then under his breath, looking at Lora he grins, "Why not send the noble first in case there are traps."


Lora responds just as quietly. *"Born to the title, never to earn it."*




> Malmir decides the rod is safe enough and tucks it in his pack.


*"I'd guess that rod belonged to the the one who sat on the throne. Perhaps there is a spot on the throne for it, or somewhere else in these tunnels."*

----------


## infomatic

Farid nods pensively. "Yes, it could be a symbol of authority." He gestures to the skeleton. "Perhaps he hid the rod int the fountain when cornered here, so his killer couldn't take it." 

He examines the throne again, looking for anything similar to the rod, perhaps some matching markings or a recessed area where it might rest, before turning his attention to the next chamber.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Take 10 on search for 28. (Granted, that's what he did last time and didn't see anything, but I didn't specify the throne last time.) If I don't see anything, head toward the stairs and check them as well for traps before heading down.)

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The half-elf scowls inwardly. 

_Oh sure. I risk death or eternal imprisonments, and now everyone wants a turn with the rod,_ he mutters.

----------


## razorback

"Unless its more powerful than mine, I would pass it along to someone else who might need it.  Me and this one have been through thick and thin for many a year... something of a good luck charm, if you can appreciate that." Tchinik says in response to Lora's question.

----------


## Cavir

*"That's between you and Elmes, unless you want me to study both. Or give it to the boy or the captain. Tavey could use some martial training traveling with our likes."*

If nothing else is found, Lora looks into the passage to the east. She makes use of her darkvision and then her low-light vision combined with the sunrod that Elmes threw.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes takes a sunrod and, striking it active he casts it down the steps into the chamber beyond. The sunrod bounces down the steps and briefly illuminates a larger chamber before tumbling over the edge of a precipice and quickly fading.

As the others discuss the spear and the rod Farid takes another moment to inspect the throne again. He finds nothing new of note. Urol pokes about as well while Indo seems content to let everyone else do the investigating.

Lora moves forward and sees what she can observe in the larger chamber beyond the steps. The steps seem to end at a broad ledge overlooking a drop into a much larger chamber. Two primitive stone statues flank the entrance, their impassive countenances caked with mildew. Two stone bridges extend from the ledge away into darkness beyond.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Lora turns her head back to address the mass of people plus horse back in the room. *"Come on, a few steps down then it splits between two bridges."*

She walks down to the last step and gazes around with her draconic and magical sight. Unless something catches her attention she continues past the statues and heads towards the bridge to the right. Once in the chamber her wings open up, both a chance to stretch them in these tunnels and in a better position to react if there is a surprise waiting.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Since no one takes the spear, Malmir shrugs and hefts it. 

_Further I am from things trying to stab me back, the better._

He follows at a safe middle distance.

----------


## razorback

As Lora heads forward, Tchinik smacks Malmir's new spear upwards as he points the tip towards the ground.  "Easier to drop the tip than to try and lift it up, especially if caugt off-guard.  I'll show you a few techinques I've picked up when we stop for the night."  as he moves past, sidling up besides the dragon-born.  "What do your senses say? 
 Right or left?"

----------


## u-b

Assuming nothing interesting happens to either Lora or the stone statues, Elmes follows east, approaches the end of the floor and looks down, expecting to see the sunrod and its surroundings somewhere in there.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

The half-elf flinches instinctively at Tchiniks attempt at camaraderie. 

_You hold the blunt end and stab the sharp end. An orc can do it._

But grandfather beat social mores into him, so he smiles in a way that he thinks is thankful.

----------


## Cavir

*"Both go into darkness. If this way doesn't work we can try the other."* She looks upward for any surprises from above, then crosses the bridge to the right.

----------


## infomatic

Farid nods, and falls in behind the Lora, staying as close as possible to the center of the span. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


spot check: (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Clad in spiked steel with a curling set of horns the barbarian looks more demonic than Northlander as he follows the others, a faint red glow emanating from his throat as his rumbly voice spekas out. "This structure looks ancient. Which side of the bridge would you like?" He pauses, axe in hand before pointing to the right hand fork of the bridge. "Shall we take this one, the straight long one seems more risky."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You start crossing the southern bridge, Lora leading the way. Below dark water swirls past slowly. The light of the sunrod is faintly visible deep under the surface, the light barely able to be seen in the depth of the water-filled chasm.

The far side of the chasm quickly comes into view. Each of the two bridges ending after ~40ft in a set of large double doors set into the opposing face.

To the north and south, and above you, the darkness of the chasm extends out of sight. Even as you wonder at the immensity of the forces that must have been required to create such a chasm, there is movement in the shadows above and a scuttling clatter across the rock face. From a dark niche above two massive arthropods surge forward attracted by morsels bearing lights. Each centipede must be 50ft long at least with huge pincers as long as an arm. With surprising swiftness and stealth they surge down the walls of the chasm shortly to feast upon these tasty intruders!



*=> Tchinik, Lora, Elmes*
Single action only for surprise round.

----------


## Cavir

Lora the dragonborn looked upwards at the creatures scurrying down the walls. _Not spawn of Tiamat, but beasts nonetheless!_ 

*"Hurry! Back into the chamber so they can't both get at us!"* She lets out a long stream of flames engulfs the head of the nearer thing. The flames linger around it, hampering it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

30' line  fire breath with Entangling Exhalation. If there's room and no one gets ahead of me, then take a 5' step back.

Energy Aura is active (+1 DC)
Entangling Fire Breath: 4d8 fire in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (4d8)[*17*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d8 fire damage for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d8)[*5*] Fire

Maneuvers: 
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]
1) *Leading the Attack*
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block
4) *Tactical Strike* 
5) Mountain Hammer

----------


## razorback

Argh!  Stay back, Malmir get that spear up here.  This things are massive!  Don't let them drag you off!" Tchinik calls out as he tries to spear the nearest, focusing for a moment before launching into a powerful attack.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Attack with spear using Mountain Hammer


*Spoiler*
Show

As part of this maneuver, you make a single melee attack. This attack deals an extra 2d6 points of damage and automatically overcomes damage reduction and hardness.



(1d20+9)[*17*]

Damage
(1d6+3)[4] + (2d6)[*6*] Mountain Hammer

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+9)[*24*]
(2d8+8)[*13*]


Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: X

----------


## u-b

Elmes activates his protective aura and steps back from the edge. He waves his "flaming" sword at the creature. Another sword, made of force, appears in the air and attacks it.

"Seems no shortage of food here for these beasts. I wonder what their food _normally_ is."

*Spoiler*
Show

Granted: (1d5)[*2*] and (1d4)[*1*] next (1d3)[*3*]
Standard: cast _Spiritual Weapon_
Swift: activate _Protection Devotion_
Step: to L9
Force sword: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d8+2)[*5*]
Force sword confirm: (1d20+10)[19] for (1d8+2)[9]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

_Spiritual Weapon_ in effect for 7/7 rounds

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Just keep your steel-clad frames between _those_ and me!

From the second rank, Malmir strikes with his new spear. 

*Spoiler: Stab Wizard Go!*
Show

(1d20+4)[*11*] strikes which ever is closer 
(1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora shouts a warning, draconic breath coursing from her searing one of the creatures for *8* damage flames licking about it hampering it. Tchinik stabs at it as it burns, stabbing for *10* damage.

Nearby Elmes invokes his spiritual sword, slashing at the other creature striking for *14* damage. The gargantuan centipedes scuttle closer, rearing ready to strike...

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

centipede vs Entangling Fire Breath Reflex DC17 (1d20+6)[11]

init
Tchinik (1d20+6)[19]
Lora (1d20)[16]
Elmes (1d20+1)[9]
Connaught (1d20)[9]
Malmir (1d20+3)[4]
Farid (1d20+3)[5]
Lirith (1d20+6)[10]
Amella (1d20+2)[4]
Indo (1d20+1)[15]
Urol (1d20+1)[7]
Tavey (1d20+1)[15]
centipede (1d20+2)[16]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Tchinik*

----------


## razorback

"Either try to keep them at bay or fire from a distance." he calls out to the others as lunges forward, keeping mind of the edge and the fall that awaits him if he is unwary.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Attack with spear 
1st attack
(1d20+9)[*13*]

Damage
(1d8+4)[*10*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+9)[*26*]
(2d8+8)[*11*]

2nd attack
(1d20+4)[*9*]

Damage
(1d8+4)[*10*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(2d8+8)[*18*]


Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: X

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ravenous centipedes lunge forward with spearing mandibles. The monstrous beasts' attacks are horrendous, one punching great holes through Elmes' plate armour striking for *12* damage as it seeks the prey inside. The other writhes as it burns, but it's hunger drives it on and it strikes at Farid mandibles cleaving at flesh for *16* damage even as gouts of foul poison spray freely into the wounds as it attacks.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

centipede vs Elmes
bite (1d20+11)[31] damage (2d8+9)[12]
crit? (1d20+11)[28] damage (2d8+9)[18]
+ poison Fort save DC 17 (1d20+10)[17] *Save*

burning entangled centipede vs Farid
bite (1d20+9)[28] damage (2d8+9)[16] 
+ poison Fort save DC 17 (1d20+8)[15] + AP (1d6)[1] *Fail*, damage (1d8)[5] Dex

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Wounded, Elmes stands his ground and fights back. The force sword beside him dances in the air, also attacking the centipede. "Feel free to evacuate. I will be the last one in."

*Spoiler*
Show

Longsword: (1d20+11)[*28*] for (1d8+4)[*12*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] acid
Longsword: (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d8+4)[*7*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] acid
Force sword: (1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*8*]
Force sword: (1d20+5)[*7*] for (1d8+2)[*4*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 9/10 rounds.

_Spiritual Weapon_ in effect for 6/7 rounds

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

"Hel's tits!" Connaught mutters the oath under his breath as the massive arthropods scuttle down to the attack!. "Get back to the cave!" he shouts to the group at the back as he walks slightly closer to the beast, his full plate clattering on the stones, lifting his visor he allows the rage of Amon to erupt forth and glowing red line of fire streaks from his mouth to engulf the beast!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to F10
Amons Fire breath north on Row 10 (7d6)[*21*] Fire damage  Ref DC 17 for half


Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

Pact Augment +2 hit

HPs 50 / 50
Saves +8/3/5
Armour 21 (FF 21, Touch 10)   _+3 protection domani_

----------


## razorback

"Go Elmes!  Retreat back to the tunnel." Tchinik calls out to the others, the frustration evident in his voice as he previous attack misses but he grits his teeth and launches into a new attack.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Attack with spear
1st attack
(1d20+9)[*29*]

Damage
(1d8+4)[*9*] +(1d6)[*6*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+9)[*18*]
(2d8+8)[*11*] 

2nd attack
(1d20+4)[*10*]

Damage
(1d8+4)[*6*] +(1d6)[*3*]

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(2d8+8)[*18*] 


Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: X

----------


## Cavir

Lora breathes a platinum colored mist at the southern centipede then flies back, over the chasm and landing next to Elmes. *"Elmes and I cover the door til the rest are in. Indo, get that horse back out of the way. Everyone inside NOW! You too Tchinik."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Slow breath. Southern centipede is slowed for 2 rounds. Fort DC 16 to reduce to 1 round.
Fly to L10 drawing an AoO to help the others get out.
Still in Iron Guard's Glare Stance. Looks like the -4 to hit would stack if it tries to hit someone besides Elmes and Lora, -8 to hit on top of the +3 AC from Elmes!

AC:
Base 20
Protection Devotion: +3
Elmes' Stance +4
-> 27

Maneuver: (1d3)[*2*]
1) *Leading the Attack*
2) Foehammer
3) *Shield Block*
4) *Tactical Strike*
5) Mountain Hammer

EDITS:
- I will use Shield block if it attacks someone else
- Southern one still entangled/burning another round too

----------


## infomatic

"Gah!" Farid shouts as the beasts' mandibles send a long gash along his leg. The wound doesn't hurt as much as he thinks it should  _poison, perhaps, he thinks, a soporific to help capture prey_. He shakes his head to focus, he was starting to think like that gnome.

*Spoiler: Knowledge roll*
Show


(1d20+14)[*32*]





He backs toward the tunnel, doing his best to stay within the protection of his more heavily-armored comrades, but mutters a whispered curse as he does so and lets fly a sphere of flame at the centipede that struck him.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Move: Move to N-10 (might provoke AOO)
Standard Action: Fiery Burst (Supernatural ability, no AOO) on Southern Centipede
five-foot radius burst for (4d6)[*19*] fire damage

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Aside from "Free," no word gets Malmir's attention faster than "Retreat." With little finesse and no pride, he rushes back into the cave as quick as he can.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes stands his ground, shield held high as he engages his foe. His blows are true, slashing through chitin brutal acid-dripping blows striking for *13* & *13* damage. Meanwhile his spiritual sword assault alongside him striking for *8* damage.

Connaught breathes a searing blast of flame, scorching a centipede for *10* damage as it writhes trying to evade. Tchinik seizes the opportunity and skewers it, stabbing for *26* damage. Lora breathes a blast of shimmering mist which slows the already hampered centipede as it struggles, burning for another *5* damage. Both strike out at her as she swoops across the bridge but she easily evades the attacks.

Farid send a fiery sphere of flame at the writhing critter for *19* damage and the flaming explosion finally ends it, the thing blasted into flaming ruin and plunging into the watery chasm below with a great _splash_. Malmir dashes past the falling creature, jostling with Indo who shrieks both leading the rest of your shipwrecked group in a mad dash for safety.

Lirith shouts a battlecry and rushes to engage the remaining monster. She swings but it ducks back behind the statue, evading her.

The centipede strikes again, a massive blow sending shards of stone flying as Elmes steps calmly out of the way shield protecting from the shrapnel as he prepares a counterattack.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

centipede vs Breath of Amon Reflex DC17 (1d20+4)[24]

centipede vs Slow Breath Fort DC16 (1d20+9)[16]

centipedes AoOs vs Lora
bite (1d20+8)[19] (slowed/ entangled) damage (2d8+9)[15]
bite (1d20+7)[18] (IGG) damage (2d8+9)[20]

centipede vs Fiery Burst Reflex DC? (1d20+5)[12]

Lirith vs centipede
falchion (1d20+2)[16] (cover) damage (2d4+3)[6]

centipede vs Elmes
bite (1d20+7)[13] (includes -4 IGG) damage (2d8+9)[17]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## razorback

Pulling one of the thin metal spikes across his chest as he rushes forward, he says to the towering northman as he rushes past him "Come, Connaught, before this beast drags one of us into the abyss." as he throws.


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

Move action 
Move to O-9 as he pulls a dart

Standard action
Attack with a dart
(1d20+6)[*15*]

Damage
(1d4+3)[*5*] +(1d6)[*1*]

Crit 20/x2
(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]

Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: X

----------


## u-b

Surprised that these huge centipeded are so easily killed, Elmes works towards finishing the remaining one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Longsword: (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d8+4)[*12*] slashing and (1d6)[*1*] acid
Longsword confirm: (1d20+11)[*18*] for (1d8+4)[*6*] slashing
Longsword: (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d8+4)[*11*] slashing and (1d6)[*5*] acid
Force sword: (1d20+10)[*26*] for (1d8+2)[*10*]
Force sword: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (1d8+2)[*3*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 8/10 rounds.

_Spiritual Weapon_ in effect for 5/7 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes strikes out at the remaining one, confident now that he has judged the limits of its skill. Sure enough he strikes true for *19* damage cutting it almost in half great gouts of ichor splashing onto the bridge as it momentarily thrashes and then stills, spasming occasionally as its muscles slowly relax in death.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Abandoning his short career as a warrior, Malmir summons up an orb of sound and tosses it at the centipede.

*Spoiler: Lesser Orb of Sound*
Show

(1d20+7)[*17*]
(4d6)[*13*] sonic damage

----------


## u-b

"Calm down, Malmir, they are, like, dead. Including this one." says Elmes after an orb conjured by the wizard flies past him to throw about the dead centipede's innards. "Unless we want to practice some centipede-climbing, I'd say right bridge it is."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Not at all abashed, Malmir walks up to the chitinous beasts and stabs them each a few more times.

----------


## Cavir

Lora was surprised at how quickly the huge beasts fell to the depths of the chasm. She scanned around to make sure no more were coming. *"Well done. They were softer than we assumed. Still, best to assume otherwise and fight like it. That's a good time to practice a fighting retreat to a better position. Strike and move back. All it would have taken was one of you getting knocked off the bridge to fall to your death. My wings may not be strong enough yet to go catch someone in free fall."* 

The dragonborn again makes her way across the southern bridge to inspect the door there.

----------


## infomatic

Farid nods at Lora's comment but says nothing, he's distracted by channeling healing magicks into his wounded leg. After a moment the skin is healed enough to leave but a blackish bruise beneath it, and he stands again and makes his way toward the door the Dragonborn is examining, first plucking a pair of spectacles from a purse and donning them. 

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Search door for traps: (1d20+18)[*29*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught grins as they both fall. "For creatures so big they fell more easily than I expected." He nods to the others who chopped down through the beasts. "Good strong blows. Amon called to me to bring fire to the darkness.". Grinning he hefts the axe. "I shall return to the axe next time for it for it is far more satsifying"

----------


## razorback

As the team regroups, Tchinik wipes the bit of gore and blood from the creature from his hair.  "Duly noted, big, crawly creatures live and hunt here.  Does anyone need to heal before we try that again?"

----------


## u-b

Elmes lets the acid of his sword work for some time cleaning it up, then sheathes it and draws a wand. He zaps it at himself. "I will be just fine in a moment."

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the centipedes descend the shipwreck survivors run fleeing for their lives, led by Indo who shrieks and squeals elbowing everyone out of the way in order to be first to safety. They come tentatively back with news of the swift victory. Captain Amella has her crossbow out searching above for more while Urol and Tavey stay close, both terrified.

Making your way over the southern bridge you come to the large doors leading onward. Farid inspects them and finds no traps or snares, although the damp chasm air seems to have swollen them tightly shut.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

DC28 Str check to open the southern doors

----------


## Cavir

Lora gazes all around the cavern as Farid does his work. *"Is there some kind of lock that can be undone? That door is useful to keep things from coming up from behind us later. Better to keep it in one piece if we can. Maybe that rod we found would be useful? Haha, maybe try knocking."*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Sure, I can try passing through the cracks and look for a lever on the other side, or I can make one of you more burly folk twice their size to batter it down, then hope to prop it back up after? Malmir offers.

----------


## razorback

Keeping his spear trained on the darkness, Tchinik turns to see the door being talked about.  "I can help but I think that door to stout for me by some stretch. 
 Maybe together, Connaught"

----------


## Cavir

*"I could burn it down too but closing it behind us would be better. Malmir you can slip through? Interesting."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wonder if a rat could find its way through and let us know.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"C'mon, open the freakin' doors and lets get the Nine Hells outta here" whines Indo, "Gods know when the next monster is going to come scuttling down to eat us!"

His horse snorts irritably as the others glance about looking for more centipedes.

----------


## infomatic

"You're the one with the horse,"  Farid shoots back. "Get it in here and help, if it'll fit."

As the others maneuver to put their shoulders to the door, he kneels to one side and hauls an iron bar from his pack and wedges the tapered end into the seam between the door, trying his best to pull them apart.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


DC10 Aid another on strength check, with +2 from Crowbar: (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Looking at the jammed door Connaugfht nods. "THor help me eh.. Lets see what we can do. If not we can use the horse, he's a big fellow." He leans against the crowbar beside Farid and glances up as indo speaks. "I hate that bloody man. If he dies the Gods will not judge me for raising a glass." With the thoughts of Indo he channels the dislike into his arms and heaves on the crowbar.

*Spoiler: Strength check*
Show



(1d20+6)[*19*] including the +2 from the assist

----------


## infomatic

Farid breaks a hard smile. "He reminds me a great deal of my father when I was a child  such a petty man. Though pettiness was the least of his sins, it turned out." He sighs as the door doesn't budge.

"This one, I wonder if he'll be better or worse when we reach Farshore."

----------


## Cavir

Lora readies her morningstar and with plenty of focus between strikes bashes the door at a weak point. The divinely granted technique has far more effect on the door than one would assume otherwise.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mountain Hammer as often as Crusader granted maneuvers allows. 2d6+1d8+1 each time ignoring Hardness.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I'll have you know that Thunderstrike is a prized stallion. He was not bred as a workhorse. Preposterous!"

Lora strikes at the doors. Her blows reverberate through the dark chasm about you. It's slow progress, but after several minutes she starts to see the fastenings weaken. Eventually one of the doors is loosened and swings open, breaking free and falling to the floor with a massive _crash!_

The room beyond is a large ruined dining hall. A badly rotted table is collapsed in the centre of the room with the remains of chairs around it. Water drips down from above, and where it does the corner of the room has crumbled away into a pool of dark water.

Doors lead onward to the north.

----------


## Cavir

Lora instinctively uses her Magic Insight before entering the room, pointing out any findings to the others. She then proceeds to check the doors to the north.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Stabbing randomly at the darkness, Malmir does his best to not be last or first as the group slinks onward.

----------


## razorback

Slinking in behind Lora, Tchinik keeps his spear handy.  "Can someone check the door and I'll keep some cover on you?" he whispers.


*Spoiler*
Show


Don't forget Tchinik's Aura

  ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based 
skill checks and initiative checks.  Unless otherwise noted, a marshal's aura affects all allies within 60 feet (including himself) who can hear the marshal.

----------


## infomatic

Farid threads his way past the others, glancing up at the ceiling to see if there's some other exit that the water is dripping through, and peers at the next set of doors, holding the light up for a better view.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


spot (1d20+5)[*20*]

search doors (1d20+18)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

As the vanguard enters the room to the east, Elmes remains on the bridge to guard against any other dangers. He intends to be the last one in.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian is happy as the door is smashed down before he follows through. His horns glinting in the torch light as Amon's blessing allows his eyes, burning with a dull red light, to pierce the darkness survey the room. He nods to Tchinik and heads to water, kicking a loose rock into the water with a great splash as he peers around. THen as Lora moves towards the doors he follows her. "A strange place eh?"  looking to the small gnome, "I thought this island was supposed to be primitive, whats with the big tomb eh?"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

Pact Augment +2 hit

HPs 50 / 50
Saves +8/3/5
Armour 21 (FF 21, Touch 10)

----------


## Cavir

*"Big tomb, right. Nothing has been here in ages. No need to knock it seems."* She tries the door. If it resists she'll put her weight into it. If it still resists she'll bash it down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still doing the magic check from last post. Assuming nothing found.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Moving into the room there is nothing of magic evident to your senses. Lora and Farid move to the doors while Tchinik & Connaught cover them and Elmes waits back on the bridge. The other castaways squeeze into the hall as best as they can.

The search of the doors reveals nothing of note, thankfully. They seem to be merely old doors.

As everyone waits nervously for the outcome, you notice the ripples in the pool starting to move oddly after Connaught's rock splashes in. Instead of receding they continue to ripple until a great shapeless mound rises slowly up from the pool, water dripping and splashing all about. Larger than an ogre it rises up and looms over all, a massive black glob of shapeless ooze, pseudopods starting to form...Tavey shrieks, as does Indo "Black death!" while Urol simply breathes "Fascinating..." as he watches in awe, his crow cawing and flapping its wings.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Knowledge checks DC? _All fail_
Tchinik (1d20+4)[6]
Malmir (1d20+5)[8]
Farid (1d20+14)[18]
It's an ooze, that's all you know.

Initiative (+3 to all from Tchinik's aura)
Ooze (1d20-5)[15]
Tchinik (1d20+6)[21]
Connaught (1d20)[6]
Lora (1d20)[2]
Malmir (1d20+3)[10]
Farid (1d20+3)[6]
Elmes (1d20+1)[4]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Tchinik & NPCs*

----------


## razorback

"Back up, back up!" Tchinik says as he spins his spear, creating a wall of wood before him  "Our weapons are near useless against this." as he holds his ground to give his allies a chance to retreat.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Full Round action
Total Defense, Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection if that helps

Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Aiiii!" Indo flees back out into the chasm with his horse galloping behind him. Crossbow in one hand Amella grabs young Tavey and the two of them hustle back out too. As the pseudopods start flailing about Urol snaps out of it and hitches up his robes, dashing away with panicked bird flapping ahead.

"If I can hit it, I can kill it" says Lirith bravely. Her words prove ill-judged though, as her attack is hampered by the jostling in the hall and she misses wildly. The massive bulk of ooze rears up flailing glob-like 'appendages' at Tchinik which he manages to dodge.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Lirith vs ooze
Falchion (1d20+6)[7] damage (2d4+3)[6]

Ooze vs Tchinik
Slam (1d20+8)[17] damage (2d6+4)[9] + acid (2d6)[9]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Elmes casts a spell and stays where he is. A sword of force appears above the ooze and attacks it. "We could kill it from distance, if you so prefer."

*Spoiler*
Show

Granted: (1d5)[*1*] and (1d4)[*1*] next (1d3)[*3*]
Spiritual weapon 7/7: (1d20+10)[*15*] for (1d8+2)[*5*] force

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Wait! How do we know this isnt some regenerating blob that will make two new blobs every time we slice it?

Muttering dark arcana, Malmir summons a _spectral hand_ behind the ooze. 

*Spoiler: Spooooky Hand*
Show

(1d4)[*3*] HP transferred to Hand

Summon in square S24

----------


## infomatic

Farid, who'd been studying the next door, whirls at the cry of alarm. Some sort of ooze, perhaps, but thing's color shapelessness, combined with the gloom of the chamber, gives few clues for identification. 

But he can see something there, and it's plainly unfriendly. That's enough, for now. 

"Look on the words of the Firelord, for he speaks in tongues of flame," he calls, and bolts of fire streak from his hand toward the monstrosity. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast Lava Missile (Serpent Kingdoms, basically fire-damage magic missile. Auto-hit for (3d4)[*9*], reflex DC 14 or catch on fire (if this thing burns?) 

Also, I've probably got another week of nightly headaches that are messing up sleep (and by extension, everything else) so I'm hit-and miss for several more days, most likely.

----------


## Cavir

Lora turns from the next door she was about to open, sees Farid's choice, and follows the lead. A blast of fire engulfs several of the party and the ooze, but the party members are unharmed thanks to Bahamut's blessing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Energy Aura already on for +1 DC to Fire
Fire Breath (5d6)[*16*] Reflex DC 17 for half.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian looks at the amorphous blob and shudders at the strange and unusual creature. He steps back, a quick step to buy some space and coughs a great gobbet of flames towards the ooze with a grin on his face. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft step back
Fire 30ft line (7d6)[*29*] Ref DC 16 for half

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes casts his spell and the cleric's holy sword appears, the spiritual weapon striking the great ooze for *5* damage. Malmir too utters words of magic and manifests an arcane hand floating in the air.

Fire and flames course and blast throughout the room from Farid, Lora and Connaught, the focus of the furnace the looming ooze. The flames blast the thing for *9, 16* & *29* fire damage, the ferocity of the searing lava missiles causing its mass to start to burn for an additional *2* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Not that I think it'll matter, but:



> The hand always strikes from your direction. The hand cannot flank targets like a creature can.


Also S24 is solid rock. I don't think that the _hand_ takes up space or needs to be specifically located though.

Ooze Ref DC14 vs Farid lava missile (1d20-2)[7] => on fire (1d6)[2] damage
Ooze Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20-2)[1]
Ooze Ref DC16 vs Connaught fire breath (1d20-2)[2]


*=> Tchinik*

----------


## razorback

Seeing the others harming the creature with their various magicks and abilities, Tchinik holds his ground, spear spinning like a staff to ward off the creature and hopefully keep its attention on him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Full Round action
Total Defense, Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection if that helps

Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Hi-ya!" exerts Lirith slashing at the great burning ooze in a wild sweep. With a wet _splick_ her blade bites deep into the blob easily cleaving it in two. Alarmingly, as she draws her weapon back there is little left of the falchion blade, the acid having melted the weapon to a mere hilt and a brittle sliver that crumbles away before your eyes.

Even more alarmingly, the ooze seems undamaged by the blow and is now in fact _two_ oozes each driven by mindless hunger! Globby pods of primordial flail about threatening Malmir and Connaught but both manage to evade the deadly slimings.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Lirith vs ooze
Falchion (1d20+6)[10] damage (2d4+3)[8]
Ref DC21 or weapon eaten (1d20+5)[7]

Ooze vs Malmir
Slam (1d20+8)[13] damage (2d6+4)[15] + acid (2d6)[2]

Ooze vs Connaught
Slam (1d20+8)[13] damage (2d6+4)[13] + acid (2d6)[9]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

*"That answers that. No more blades! If you don't have another option then just dodge! We'll burn these things."* Lora blasts both oozes with more fire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

AP to boost the fire. Cone to hit both. (6d6)[*21*] Fire. Reflex DC 17 for half

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

An Elven profanity his grandfather taught him escapes Malmir's lips are the blob... thing just misses melting him like the swordwoman's weapon.

"Okay, let's try a new strategy! Don't touch it!"

Desperate to try something, Malmir channels a shocking grasp through the spectral hand onto the blobthing.

*Spoiler: Spectral Shock*
Show

(1d20+7)[*22*] Touch Attack on 22U Ooze

(5d6)[*20*] Electric Damage

Hope its not something that gets benefit from lightning.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir zaps one of the giant black death-blobs for *20* damage. The already-burning creature is jolted mightily, flying apart in a rain of harmless gooey drips!

----------


## u-b

Elmes comes closer to the newly-formed oose and waves the sword to attract its attention. He does not make any actual attacks. The force sword, while it did not cause the oose to split the first time it attacked, is left hanging in the air, just to be on a safe side.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to R19 and either total defense or fight defensively there (whatever allows IGG to kick in). AC 28 or 30.

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## razorback

After seeing what the ooze did to Lirith's blade, Tchinik checks to see if he got any of it on his spear or person as he then continues to spin his spear, the exertion causing his arms to ache.  
"Finish this one already!" he calls out.
*Spoiler*
Show



There is still one left, right?

Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~


Full Round action
Total Defense, Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection if that helps

Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## infomatic

Farid, startled by the sudden multiplication of the ooze, shrinks back and presses himself against the door. He raises a hand, as if to ward off the creature, but a fiery gleam is in his eyes  and then in the air as flame blossoms in front of the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


Action:

Use Fiery Burst reserve feat (supported by Wall of Fire spell) at either R/Sx20/21 for (4d6)[*12*], Reflex DC 18 for half

Farid: 
HP 43/47
AC 19 (t13, ff16)

----------


## DrK

* Connaught*

The barbarian grins as the guest ooze burns and then holds his axe back as he sees the falchion melt. "Aye, I'll ware that beast! Get behind me, we can distract it till this horned bugger is ready to breathe once more!" He raps Amon's horns by way of an explanation. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Fire breathing 4 rounds left to recharge
Total defence AC 23 --> 27

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora's breath sears the remaining burning blob for *21* damage. Flames blossom from Farid, an intense inferno that boils the glutinous mass for *12* further damage. It flies apart like the other proterozoic ooze leaving you all safe, for now, in the ruined room splattered with slime.

"It ate my blade!" moans Lirith dejectedly, discarding the ruined hilt in the corner of the room.

*Spoiler: the rolls*
Show

Blob Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20-2)[10]

Blob Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery burst (1d20-2)[3]

----------


## Cavir

*"Another deadly beast dealt with!"*

Lora offers her morningstar to Lirith. *"It's no great blade like you had, but better than no weapon at all."

"Enough with this room let's go."* She tries to open the door. If that fails she takes to smashing it down like the previous door.

----------


## infomatic

Farid moves aside as Lora turns her attention to the door, picking his footsteps carefully to avoid lumps of ooze. Adjusting the glasses on his face, he holds up his light over the pool  carefully, in case there's something else lurking in there  and pokes beneath the surface with his crowbar.

"Just making sure that disgusting thing wasn't hiding another exit," he says.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Search the pool: (1d20+18)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Hey, thanks" says Lirith, taking a few practice swings with the new weapon, "Better than nothing, eh?". Everyone else stands about looking dejected after yet another encounter with horrific murderous wildlife.

Farid pokes around in the pool in which the ancient ectoplasmic ooze was lurking but spies nothing of interest.

Lora tries the doors leading onward. They open into a small chamber, mirrored by similar doors on the opposite side. To the right, gigantic double doors of iron stand closed, decorated with stylized symbols of water and sealife in tarnished copper. To the left, opposite the iron doors, are two pedestals each with a peculiar notch cut into the side. One of these pedestals is made from a dusky red granite the other crafted from light blue marble.

----------


## Cavir

Lora moves to the far side of the room allowing room for others to follow. She takes watch while the room is explored.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Magic Insight
Spot (1d20+16)[*20*] 
Listen (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Preening like he just slew a red dragon, the mage makes his spectral hand snap its fingers blithely as he follows.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You all move forward into the small room with the pedestals, as best as you can fit anyway. No magic is evident as you scry the area. 

Looking at the massive doors you can't see any obvious handles, latches or means of opening them. 

The red and blue marble pedestals seem to have a mechanical element to them. The notches in each look like they could fit an unusual 'key' of sorts.

"What is it? Some sort of death-trap?" whines Indo. "You guys give it a try. I'll be over here."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Malmir ponders the the red rod that was to his share of the war spoils.

Think this thing might fit in one of those slots? he asks no one in particular.

----------


## razorback

Tchink walks over and inspects the hole before looking at the rod.  "Looks like a good fit to me.  Every best be on your toes.  Something will probably sneak up behind us... luckily Indo is out there by himself to protect us."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe hefty barbarian heads up to the iron doors and raps smartly on the door leaning his weight against it to see if its open. (Assuming its locked) he glances around, "I think the boxes may be a key of some sort to help open this door."

----------


## Cavir

Lora ponders a moment. She reaches into her handysack and pulls out a golden statuette. *"This is from the previous island. Might as well check."* She tests to see if it will work as a key.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

golden statuette from shaft with skeletal remains. (2500gp + radiates faint transmutation magic. Appears to serve as a key to something.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught checks the gigantic copper and iron doors and finds they are indeed firmly secured. 

Lora brandishes the looted golden bat statuette. While the craftsmanship does seem to be of a similar style to this dungeon she can't find any obvious use or means of interaction for it.

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks to Malmir. *"Yes, give it a try. Maybe the other piece is through this door."* Lora opens to the door to the north.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Casting _mage hand_ from his mage hand necklace, Malmir lifts the rod to the door hole-slot closet to him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With the power of magic Malmir lifts the rod and inserts it into the pedestal of matching red granite. The rod fits perfectly and there is a faint click as a latch inside the pedestal frees it to rotate a few millimeters before catching. There is a slight movement from the blue marble pedestal too. You presume that if you could somehow turn the blue and the red pedestals simultaneously, again presuming some sort of rod to shift the blue pedestal, you may then be able to turn both without the mechanism catching.

Lora opens the door to the north and reveals a winding hallway. Deep niches are set into the walls of the corridor, carved six to a wall, each holding fragments of human skeletons caked in mold and fungus. Rusted metal collars and iron necklaces rest in each niche as well, and a few still retain scraps of crumbling burial shroud. On spaces where no niches havee been carved, intricate murals of a skeletal humanoid or hound, each wreathed in a long coiling snake, decorate the walls.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks back to the group. *"Burial grounds. Perhaps the other key is hidden down this way. Anyone want to search for traps along the way? I would provide cover."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Know (Religion) (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big northman nods happily "Good job my friend. Shall I take the lead, I have fire, axe and shield. Let us find this colour stick that we need." Carefully hefting the axe and clenching the shield close he walks carefully into the burial chambers, axe gently tapping on the heavy full plate - a gift from Savnok.

Edging forward he glances to the left and right into each alcove, the horns glinting in the torch light and Amon's spirit giving him sharp eyes that penetrated the darkness.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik looks at the chamber as Connaught surveys it, ready to back up or pull out the towering northerner.

*Spoiler*
Show


Kn:Religion
(1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Elmes remains near the entrance to the winding hallway, shedding some light into it from his "flaming" sword and looking at the murals and remains, trying to see if they remind him of something he might have read about.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know (religion): (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught edges into the corridor, followed by Lirith, Tchinik and Lora.

The hallway winds about, a lengthy corridor filled with the shroud-wrapped bodies of the long dead. Connaught notices the glint of gold from some of the bodies, as does Elmes as he surveys the area. It seems some of the ancient dead were entombed with their ceremonial torcs and necklaces.

The winding hallway splits but then turns back towards the chasm where you had already been. Eventually it ends at the large doors that lead back into the centipede chasm.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

"Plundering the resting place of the dead can be fraught with peril, if one were so include and bold enough to do so." Tchinik says with a certain amount of mischief in his voice though his face betrays none of it.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian looks about with curiosity. "WHat is in here I wonder? I cannot see anything, this tunnel just returns to the centipede chasm. Everyone search about, we can look for the other torch?". Connaught starts pacing up and down searching for anything.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Search (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## razorback

Pointing with his spearbut keeping the tip well away from the ornamental jewlery, Tchinik mutters "For some reason, people like to take their stuff into the next life and leave nothing for their offspring.  Maybe some hidden crypts or door in here?"

----------


## Cavir

*"I hope we don't have to search the other side of the bridge for it. Yes, lets search here first. I'll search for magic. Search for secret doors? Failing those we'll have to search the niches."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic and use darkvision along the whole path. I forget, did the key we already found show signs of magic?

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Spoiler*
Show




> I forget, did the key we already found show signs of magic?


No, mechanical rather than magical.


"Oh yes, this looks great!" says Urol. The gnome pulls out a sketch pad and charcoal and begins to take rubbings of the various murals.

"Finally some common sense. Let's at least grab the gold while we're here. I can't believe these idiots left it lying around in a catacombs with dead bodies." Indo tugs at the closest golden torc, looking confused for a second as he tugs at it but the corpses' arm snaps around grabbing the torc not letting its treasure be looted so easily! "Argh!" he shrieks letting go and stumbling back as several of the ancient bodies stir to life and begin to lurch towards you.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

initiative:
Tchinik (1d20+6)[26]
Connaught (1d20)[14]
Lora (1d20)[18]
Malmir (1d20+3)[5]
Farid (1d20+3)[23]
Elmes (1d20+1)[13]
Lirith (1d20+6)[8]
Amella (1d20+2)[4]
Indo (1d20+1)[3]
Urol (1d20+1)[3]
Tavey (1d20+1)[3]
Thunderstrike (1d20+1)[3]
Undead (1d20)[5]

knowledge to ID:
Tchinik (1d20+4)[21]
Connaught (1d20+5)[8]
Lora (1d20+1)[21]
Malmir (1d20+5)[22]
Farid (1d20+14)[34]
Elmes (1d20+6)[10]
-> they are mummies: DR vs all weapons, vulnerable to fire, horrible mummy rot disease  :Small Big Grin: 

Everyone: Will DC16 or paralyzed with fear for 1d4 rounds

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: image*
Show




*=> Party*
Remember to save vs Despair
Mummies are all still prone

----------


## Cavir

Lora sees the mummy in front of her starting to move. *"We're too spread out. Gather in."*

The dragonborn heads back to where they came in but as she turns a corner she encounters another mummy. She engulfs it with fire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save made in OC
Move to P44. Can a strike be used during an AoO?

Entangling Fire Breath: 5d6 fire (with belt) in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. (5d6)[*16*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d6 fire damage for (1d4)[*1*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d6)[*6*] Fire

Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack
2) Foehammer - Granted
3) Shield Block
4) Tactical Strike - Granted
5) Mountain Hammer - Granted
Next round: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## infomatic

Farid knows what they are before he sees them. The sound of desiccated skin cracking as it stretches and tears, the faint smell of tumeric and rancid wine. His great-uncle was said to have made dozens of them as guardians of the crypts beneath his mansion, and once a young Farid had snuck into his workshop to see his handiwork. One of the house viziers had caught him and, furious, locked the child in the dungeons alone, without a light. 

_"You want to see a mummy, brat? They'll want to see you, too."_

His older brother, Firuz, bearing a torch, came searching for him later and found him crying in an alcove. It was never clear whether there really were any mummies, but the vizier was publicly flogged anyway.

All of that comes rushing back, the emotions burying the reams of monographs he's read on the history, science and black arts of mummies since then. All he can do is shrink against the wall and mutter, "Fi  Fi  Fi "

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Maybe he's saying "fire," maybe calling for his brother. Not sure yet.

----------


## razorback

"Aye, quickly, before they stand an' tear us apart!" as he moves to a protective position, spear out, as his voice lifts into a driving tune, stomping his feet in time, as he drives forward his friends courage.
*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

Free action
Allies (including Tchinik)  ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based 
skill checks and initiative checks.

Swift Action
Cast Inspirational Boost

Move Action
Move to K44

Standard action - 
Inspire Courage = +2 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear 
effects, and a +2 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls

Effects~
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## u-b

Elmes just stands there, seemingly paralized with fear. He does not even say anything.

*Spoiler*
Show

Very afraid for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.

----------


## infomatic

Farid shakes his head. Firuz wouldn't come this time. "Fire!' he shouts. "And lots of it. And cover your skin  its touch bears a frightful curse."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Move action: Dark Knowledge (Puissance): +2 Saving Throws vs. creature's abilities.

Standard action: Fiery Burst on Q-45 mummy for (6d6)[*22*] Reflex DC18 for half (includes vulnerability to fire bonus)

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe big Northman looks around at as the bodies start twitching and rising. He growls deeply, a cursed, "What fool awoke these beasts." With Amon's bitterness he looks at the beast and releases a great gout of for fire at the mummy awakening beside him before shouting back, "I'm coming, everyone form on Farid and Lora!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Fire Breath (7d6)[*29*] FIRE, Ref DC 17 for half
Move 20ft towards the rest of the party


Hps 50/50    Saves +8/3/5
AC 22   (FFoot 22  Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear
Inspire courage +2 hit/dam
Dark knowledge +2 saves 

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

First these mummies, then that fool! Burn them!

Ever since he left dry land every plant, animal and mineral has tried to kill him, now up to and including the dead themselves.

Yes, yes, fire kills undead, he say impatiently. He wasnt a first-year mages apprentice.

Pointing two fingers at the mummy floundering beside him, he fires _scorching rays_ at it. 

*Spoiler: Scorching Rays*
Show


(1d20+6)[*23*] plus prone
(4d6)[*10*]

(1d20+6)[*12*] plus prone
(4d6)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the mummies lurch to life a sense of dread and despair washes over you, paralyzing Elmes, Amella and the panicked horse with fear. The rest of you are quick to react. Flames from Lora, Farid & Malmir engulf one of the undead abominations for *12*, *22*, *15* & *21* fire damage quickly incinerating the thing leaving it a smoking ruin.

Connaught breathes flames on another for *43* damage while it lurches towards him as he retreats back down the corridor toward the rest of the group. Lirith shoots another with her bow, the arrow striking right in the mouldering head but largely ineffective inflicting only *3* damage.

At the rear, Indo is overcome. One of the ancient guardians rises up before him as he shrieks "Aargh! Mercy! I'm too young..." before _<smack>_ it strikes him down solidly for *15* damage sending the selfish fool sprawling in a broken heap.

Tavey dashes about looking for a way to escape the undead but the cabin boy, too horrified finding his companions overcome by fear and seeing Indo grievously injured, runs back toward your group in a panic.

"Har! Attack them Miss Crazzle! Save us!" instructs Urol to his pet crow throwing it into the air. The animal is not convinced though, and promptly burrows back down into his robes seeking to hide from the undead. "Very well. Evasion it is then" mutters the gnome. He begins to cast a spell, and as he does a magical misty vapour arises around him, spreading out and obscuring the corridor around him, as well as Tavey, Malmir and Lora. "Try and find us now!" he taunts.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Mummy Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20+2)[5]
Mummy Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery burst (1d20+2)[8]
Mummy Ref DC17 vs Connaught fire breath (1d20+2)[11]

Lirith Will DC16 vs despair (1d20)[20]
Lirith readied bow attack

Lirith vs mummy
bow (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d8+4)[8]

Mummy vs Indo
slam (1d20+11)[24] damage (1d6+10)[15]

Urol Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+8)[25]
Tavey Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[20]
Amella Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[10] paralyzed (1d4)[4] rounds
Thunderstrike Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[9] paralyzed (1d4)[2] rounds
Miss Crazzle the crow Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[18]

Urol Handle Animal (1d20+11)[22] Fail
Urol cast obscuring mist

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Green border icons = paralysed
Blue line = border of obscuring mist. Visibility limited to 5ft within.


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught grins in the darkness his Amon infused eyes easily piercing the shadows as the mummy lurches forward still wreathed in flames. "Away with you, savage beast!" he growls. Glancing down the corridor he see's the others who look well and the wall of mist. "Find the others. Make sure my girl and the wee lad are okay."

Turning his attention back to the mummy he grins and calls upon his magical belt to lens some strength to the blow. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Swift: Activate belt of one mighty blow
Full: Hit the mummy (PA 2) (1d20+13)[*28*] Damage (1d8+9)[*13*] + (3d6)[*10*] belt 
     - Knock back (1d20+14)[*33*] bullrush vs mummy (1d20)[*1*]+?

If it misses take the second attack
(1d20+8)[*19*] Damage (1d8+9)[*17*] 
     - Knock back (1d20+14)[*34*] bullrush vs mummy (1d20)[*12*]+?


EDIT: That's  a satisfying bullrush!! How far will it go

Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear
Inspire courage +2 hit/dam
Dark knowledge +2 saves

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## Cavir

Lora is engulfed in mist but hears the cries for help back where they entered the catacombs. With a leap and some wing flaps she darts back and almost crashes into but stops short of the captain on the other side of the mist. She looks to her right and sees the mummy on the other side of the terrified horse. Lora knew her next action wouldn't help the horse's state of mind at all but that was secondary to it being slaughtered by the mummy. The dragonborn breathed deep and let out another blast of flame, this time a bright red with flecks of platinum.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly to V42 (about a 20 degree diagonal line). Line of fire with Energy Aura and AP.
6d6 fire (with belt+AP) Reflex DC17 for half (6d6)[*24*] Fire
All friendlies are protected from my fire.

Then swift to switch to Vigor Aura (Fast Heal 1 up to 1/2hp, 30' range)

Maneuvers. I forgot I only start with 2 granteds, so spreading out the maneuver rolls.

Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack - Next round
2) Foehammer - Granted
3) Shield Block - In two rounds
4) Tactical Strike  - Granted
5) Mountain Hammer - Granted

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, moving to protect his allies, lowers his spear at the nearest mummy as he continues to stomp his feet to his battle song.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

Swift Action
Activate Badge of Valor, increasing Inspire Courage to +3

Move Action
Move to L43

Standard action -
Ready action to attack if the mummy at M-40 moves into range
(1d20+9)[*18*] +3 inspire courage

damage
(1d8+4)[*5*] +3 inspire courage

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+9)[*14*]
(2d8+8)[*17*]

Effects~
* Inspire Courage = +3 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects, and a +3 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught swings his axe at the mummified guardian as it lurches towards him. Bolstered with resolve the weapon hits with a satisfying crunch for *18* damage cleaving it apart and sending the broken pieces of the undead creature sailing back down the corridor from whence it came.

Lora swoops through the fog emerging to see Indo fallen and a mummy about to lay into her stricken party members. Gouts of flame fill the corridor, sparing her companions and the horse but engulfing the mummy for *36* damage leaving it blackened but still standing.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Mummy Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20+2)[10]


*=> Malmir & Farid*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

It has been a great long time since Malmir used any of his combat training, but with the bulk of his offense spells depleted, it was time to be nostalgic.

_Think! Was it mummies or skeletons what cant be hurt by stabbing?!_

Hefting the enchanted longspear, he moves to stab the mummy nearest.

*Spoiler: Reach weapon social distance attack!*
Show

Move to M44(? I think?) attack mummy with longspear +1
(1d20+3)[*11*] to hit
(1d8+1)[*3*] piercing damage
 :Annoyed: 

Or not.

----------


## infomatic

Farid glances nervously to the swirl of mist to his left, expecting another of these monstrosities to come shambling out of it. But he can hear a soft woosh and feels the heat of flames coming from that direction; the dragonkin was clearly still fighting. And the magician appeared at his right with a spear that  hopefully  should keep the mummy in front of them at bay. Long enough to torch it, at any rate.

He barks another curse in Ignan, and a gout of flame envelops the approaching tomb guardian.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Standard action: Fiery Burst on M-40 mummy for (6d6)[*23*] damage, Reflex DC18 for half (includes vulnerability to fire bonus)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir moves up, stabbing his longspear towards the risen crypt thing stumbling towards him. He misses, as does Lirith firing her bow into the fray, but Farid unleashes a gout of flame torching the thing for *34* fire damage. Howling silently the mummy shrinks back retreating to move down one of the side passages.

Meanwhile the other mummy steps over the fallen Indo, shuffling down the corridor into the midst of your petrified companions and face to face with Lora.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Farid fiery burst vs mummy Ref DC18 (1d20+2)[13]
Lirith bow vs mummy (1d20+4)[18] damage (1d8+5)[13]

Lora gets an AoO vs mummy as it gets in position.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Green border icons = paralysed
Blue line = border of obscuring mist. Visibility limited to 5ft within.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

The mummy passes by the dragonborn and gets batted at with her morningstar, then engulfed in flames at point blank range to finish incinerating it. Despite looking forward to the day that the skilled party and Iodo parting ways, this wasn't the preferred way. A healing aura continues to embrace those allies within sight down either hallway. *"How many more?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AoO Morningstar: (1d20+5)[*9*] 
damage: (1d8+1)[*2*] 

Fire Breath: Reflex DC 16 for half (5d6)[*19*] Fire

Vigor aura (fast healing 1 up to half hp, 30' range)

----------


## razorback

Tchinik continues to stomp out his battle hymn as he steps back and lashes out with his spear.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

5 foot step back to L-42

Standard action - Tactical Strike

Attack Mummy
(1d20+12)[*31*]

damage
(1d8+7)[*13*] + (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance + (2d6)[*7*] Tactical Strike

Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*15*]
(2d8+14)[*27*]

Effects~
* Inspire Courage = +3 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects, and a +3 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: -
Leading the Attack: - 
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : X
White Raven Tactics: 0

----------


## u-b

Elmes, finally regaining control of himself, swings his "flaming" sword two times at the mummy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sword: (1d20+14)[*19*] for (1d8+7)[*15*] and (1d6)[*3*] acid (incl. +3 inspire courage)
Sword: (1d20+9)[*23*] for (1d8+7)[*11*] and (1d6)[*4*] acid (incl. +3 inspire courage)

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Roaring a great battlecry he feels the strength coursing through him as the mummy flies backwards, impacting on the wall. He turns to look at the others down the corridor and jogs down to the others. "Hey my friends, where are the rest? Are they lost in the fog?" he glances at the nearby smouldering remains, "How many of the beasts are there? Have you seen many other creatures?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to L42 to join the others

Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear
Inspire courage +2 hit/dam
Dark knowledge +2 saves

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik charges at one of the foes, with superb skill skewering the undead creature for* 20* damage pinning it to the ground and ending it. Lora and Elmes make short work of the final one flames and chopping sword sending it to the floor in pieces. 

The cloud of fog fades swiftly and there is no immediate sight of Urol & Tavey although a flicker of movement and you spy the two of them hiding among the bones and burial shrouds peering out from their hiding spots in the niches.

There is a whinny from the entry room as the horse snaps out of it's fearful paralysis and starts snorting and stomping unsettled at the scene around it - smouldering undead bodies, it's master Indo fallen in front of it and Amella still frozen paralyzed with fear nearby.

----------


## infomatic

"One of them drew back  I didn't see it fall," Farid calls out, cautiously moving down the corridor where the mummy had retreated. The fear that had gripped him before had abated in the excitement of battle, but he wanted to ensure all of the terrible things were put down for good before he let himself relax.

----------


## Cavir

*"Keep an eye out and let me know. Indo is down. I'm checking on him."*  Lora, with her healing aura on, carefully moves past the horse over to Indo and checks on him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is he dead? Heal check (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## razorback

As Connaught comes up, Tchinik ends his battle song.  "They are back there" he says as he points with the tip of his spear ...'but I don't know if there are anymore.  We need to regroup.  Everyone ready?" once acknowledged, the bard takes the lead moving back towards the others, "Connaught, make sure nothing comes sneaking up behind us, eh?"

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 21
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~X

Lingering Song - 1/10
*Spoiler*
Show

Benefit
If you use bardic music to inspire courage, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, the effect lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.



Effects~
* Inspire Courage = +3 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects, and a +3 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## u-b

Elmes stays vigilant. "Need help with the healing?"

----------


## Cavir

*"I don't know yet if he still lives. You would be better at it. Anyone good with calming down this horse?"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid, Tchinik, Lirith and Connaught sweep the corridors confirming that they are now free of undead menaces. Tavey and Urol clamber sheepishly out of their hidey spots among the ancient bones. They scamper over and Urol starts trying to soothe the horse, feeding it tidbits and whispering to it as Tavey tries to coax the great animal away from the carnage. Captain Amella snaps out of her fugue and shrinks back into the corner, her eyes darting about in paranoia as she grips her loaded crossbow tightly.

Meanwhile Lora moves carefully over to Indo to check on him. The irritating idiot lies in a crumpled heap, but still breathes faintly. Lora can feel her healing aura shunning the broken man, as if his very body is fighting off any attempt to aid it. Even as she watches she notices a worrying necrotic pallor beginning to take hold around the wound where he was struck down...

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Indo is in negative hp and has contracted some sort of disease affliction (Heal check to know more).

DC20 caster level check to try to get the vigor aura to work on him as he is now resistant to healing.

----------


## Cavir

*"Elmes, need your help. This is no normal wound. His body is resisting healing and looks like he's been diseased."

"I have one use of a Delay Disease if you think that will help."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Heal check (1d20+1)[*18*]
Level check (1d20+7)[*23*]   (Each round for the aura?)
Know (Religion) (1d20+1)[*19*]  (Mummy knowledge?)

----------


## u-b

Elmes comes closer to inspect Indo and his wound, but, before spending much time on it, he casts a healing spell, twice, in hopes that it would work.

*Spoiler*
Show

CLW: (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d20+5)[*11*]
CLW: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (1d20+5)[*6*] _(1d8+5)[10]_
Heal: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Know (religion): (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught grunts an agreement and grins, "Aye, with the beast in me I can see 'em coming. Even in the dark. I'll burn anything that sneaks up behind us." He waits, watching carefully up the corridor Seeing Indo dying he shrugs indifferently. "If he be dead or too weak to recover then best leave him. He was no help anyway."

He shrugs with indifference at the noble's fate. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Persisting, Lora's aura eventually takes hold. Indo's eyes flutter open and he gasps in terror, his colour an unhealthy ashen grey. "Help....me!"

*Spoiler: info*
Show

@u-b: up to you whether you want to continue with the CLW given Lora's aura has now kicked in. It will heal him up to half hp.

Between your Heal, Religion & Spellcraft checks you establish: 

Mummy rot is a powerful curse, not a natural disease. A character attempting to cast any conjuration (healing) spell on a creature afflicted with mummy rot must succeed on a DC 20 caster level check, or the spell has no effect on the afflicted character.

To eliminate mummy rot, the curse must first be broken with break enchantment or remove curse (requiring a DC 20 caster level check for either spell), after which a caster level check is no longer necessary to cast healing spells on the victim, and the mummy rot can be magically cured as any normal disease.

----------


## infomatic

"We _could_ leave him, but just think how aggravating his ghost would be, eh?" Farid stops poking amid the remains of the mummies and peers over Elmes' shoulder at the ailing Indo. His face is already taking on a withered, dusty appearance.

He knew he had no magic that would abolish the curse  not for lack of trying, he'd spent more gold than he'd care to admit on Rashemi prayer texts that were supposedly meant to counter curses, but they'd been bogus. He could help keep the noble on his feet, but that was all.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I've got a Restoration spell prepped if needed, but if he's kept partially healed Indo will probably make it until Elmes can cast Remove Curse, right?

Search mummies (and, if It's apparent, whatever nooks they crawled out of: (1d20+18)[*38*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With imminent death delayed and the rest of the party preoccupied, Malmir searches about the area. 

While everyone was recalling what a mummy was and how one may be killed, something in his studies suddenly surfaced in his memories.

_Mummies are often guardians of tombs or important treasures._

Casually as possible, Malmir begins looking for either or both.

*Spoiler: Feeble Search Skills Go!*
Show

(1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Elmes and Lora tend to the nobleman Farid searches the mummies. While the decaying and blasted bodies are glad only in shrouds each wears a solid gold torc of ancient and foreign design which look like they might be quite valuable.

Malmir meanwhile busies himself looking for ancient tombs and hidden treasures...and surprises himself by actually finding a secret passage among the niches - what appears to be a disguised stone door that can be activated by a hidden latch!

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

I forget if you rise as a mummy if one kills you. Undead are so damned confusing...

His musings are cut short when he stumbles across a hidden door.

Well I guess a way out is also nice. Er, fellows? I think I have something here!

Months adrift on a seaweed death trap sapped any social niceties that he ever had...

----------


## infomatic

"No, the living make mummies. They're cheaper than golems," Farid murmurs, tilting his head as he examines the door Malmir had found. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Take 10 on Search for Traps for 28

----------


## razorback

As the group comes together, he looks at Farid as he speaks before looking at the fallen Indo.  "Ah, it might seem justice but I wish this on no one.  Best get him up and moving while we figure out where to go and what to do with him. he says as he moves and helps him up.  "Come, gnat, before someone takes the joking for serious speak."

----------


## Cavir

> Persisting, Lora's aura eventually takes hold. Indo's eyes flutter open and he gasps in terror, his colour an unhealthy ashen grey. "Help....me!"


Loradralsornux locks hard eyes with Indo. *"You are being helped. Next time stay out of the way unless told and let those with actual power handle things. You aren't cured yet. It can still kill you in the next few days. You need to be grateful to those that can and do help. Think you can try that? Or should we leave you here with the rest of the dead and let you find your own way out? I'm sure there are more giant centipedes crawling around looking for an easy snack."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Witch! Lizard-thing! I'm going to die and it's your fault! Look at me - I think I'm part mummy already, see..." the ungrateful Indo still manages to complain and offend even terminally afflicted as he is...the only saving grace that Tchinik mercifully leads him away out of earshot.

Meanwhile Farid checks over the hidden portal but finds nothing of concern with the mechanism.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught looks to the others with a grin as the secret door is found. "Aye, a good find that! A way out of the maze if we are lucky." He nods in appreciation to Malmir. THen he looks at the pathetic Indo, "Hey Indo. If you turn into a mummy, don't worry, we'll burn you well and scatter your ashes to the winds."

He approaches the secret door cautiously and kneels beside it. "You thinking it'll be trapped or we just wrench the damn thing open?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## Cavir

*"Imagine him as a mummy? Most annoying yet weakest mummy ever. He'd get bullied by zombies."

"Good find. Let's hope it has the key we need."* Lora scans around for magic.

----------


## infomatic

"It doesn't seem trapped, at least not from this side," Farid replies. "And the sooner we get out of here the better, in my mind. He tries to open the door.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora scans for magic and finds none.

Farid triggers the latch and the hidden stone door swings open with a grinding sound revealing a dark room beyond. Your lights illuminate a crypt dominated by a large stone sarcophagus. Both the walls of the room and the sarcophagus itself are covered in decorative patterns and carvings of animals. The top of the sarcophagus depicts a man dressed in robes, wearing a feathered headdress, clutching a rod in one hand and a ceremonial dagger in the other.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## razorback

As Farid finds the secret passage, Tchinik chimes in.  "Well, lets learn a lesson, eh?  How about some of stay back here and keep watch so no more of these mummy's or anything else that goes bump in the night doesn't come sneaking up on us?" with that, he turns his back to the passageway while setting the butt-end of his spear under his boot, keeping guard.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir* 

Malmir sets his spear in a similar fashion, though his inward towards the raised platform. 

_If its not guarded, someone already took the valuable stuff, grandfather always said._

----------


## u-b

"You should check it for magic," Elmes notes "you know, ancient curses and stuff."

----------


## infomatic

Farid nods and, whispering the first passages of the psalm, "Azuth's Inquiry," makes his way into the chamber, eyes fixed for any movement from the sarcophagus. 

"Perhaps those mummies were but guards of this room, or perhaps they were the junior priests," he says. "If the latter, this may be the resting place of their superior."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast Detect Magic, examine sarcophagus for traps (take 10 for 28)

Is that rod just a carving, or is it something we could grab? We're missing a rod (probably blue) per post #703

----------


## Cavir

Lora nods with the idea and volunteer for keeping watch to the rear. Farid casts his spell. *"Ah, so you know, Father Bahamut allows me to see magic as I wish."*  She also steps into the chamber looking first at the sarcophagus then the rest of the room.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid steps into the room, followed by Lora and Urol. Scanning the area he can sense strong magical auras emanating from inside the sarcophagus. His keen eye also spots multiple hidden holes throughout the floor of the room. Evidently opening the lid of the sarcophagus is rigged to trigger a forest of spikes and spears to stab out and impale any would-be tomb raiders. Urol starts poking around at them with his finger peering into the holes looking for spiders.

*Spoiler: auras etc*
Show

3 x strong transmutation auras

Edit: The rod on the sarcophagus lid appears to be part of the carving & not removable.

----------


## Cavir

Lora nods with her findings. *"A trio of powerful magics coming from inside. If that is something to fight I say we fight it in the hallway from both sides and send the others back to the last room. Find anything more Farid?"*

----------


## infomatic

"Careful Urol, those holes have a worse bite than any spider," Farid says, backing away from the sarcophagus. "We open the top, and  _fft, fft, fft._" His fingers make jabbing motions, like darts, as he speaks.

"We could leave it be, but I don't think that carving is an accident  whatever is inside may be what we need to get out."

He glances around, not quite sure what he's looking for. "Perhaps we could haul off the top somehow, or block enough of the holes to stand on."

----------


## Cavir

*"A trap? Of course. Maybe our soon to be mummy will volunteer to open it so he can try out his new home."* Lora gives a grin only a dragonborn or true dragon could.

*"I have a Grasping Hook. We can use it to secure the lid then pull the rope from out there."* She pulls out the hook and rope from her Handy Haversack.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

THe barbarian pauses at the doorway as the describe the trapped floor and he grins. "Cunning folks. Aye, hook it up and I'll be beast of burden and drag the lid off". He shucks off his backpack and spits on his hands waiting for the rope to be hooked on so he can drag the lid off. 

*Spoiler: Connaught*
Show



Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## infomatic

That should do the trick, Samil replies, searching for a way to secure the hook to the lid.

*Spoiler: If there isnt a good spot*
Show


Finding none, he murmurs a chant in Terran and runs his fingers along the edge until they sink into the stone. Taking fistfuls of the stuff, he molds a deep groove into the scarcophagus cover with a hole at one end, into which he places Loras hook.



Now stand clear and pull?

----------


## Cavir

*"It's magical. Back up."* Once everyone is out of the room Lora tosses the hook towards the far end of the sarcophagus lid. She speaks a word of magic to activate the hook as it nears its target. It animates to get a good grip. She hands the end of the attached rope to Connaught and gives a hand pulling

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use Rope DC 10? (1d20+8)[*23*]
Use Rope DC 10? (1d20+8)[*21*]
Aid other: Take 10 on Str check for an 11

----------


## Ghostfoot

You rig up a mechanism to yank the lid of the sarcophagus clear using Lora's grapple. Connaught strains and tugs, assisted by others, and the lid suddenly comes free sliding to crash to the floor. An ominous soft click as it falls signals the trap is sprung as dozens of old but still deadly sharp spears are thrust from holes all through the floor of the room, each large enough to impale a person along their whole length! As it is, you are all perfectly safe from the lethal trap, and left observing the room which now resembles a forest of upwards-pointing spears.

Creeping carefully forward through the myriad spears you observe an ancient mouldering corpse resting within. Its arms rest across its chest. One hand clutches a familiar blue stone rod while in the other a tarnished but evidently finely crafted silver dagger. Around its skeletal neck is draped a golden medallion set with three large pink pearls that hold a very subtle glow.

----------


## Cavir

*"Three strong magic auras, three items. Give me a minute to identify them."* Lora leaves the items in place for now while touching them one at a time, using one of Bahamut's gifts to her: golden medallion, blue stone rod, then silver dagger.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora moves forward to the sarcophagus and the ancient skeleton, focused on the source of the magical auras inside. On closer inspection the three auras seem to emanate from the gems set in the golden amulet. She touches each as she concentrates, seeking to understand the powers contained within.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

blue stone rod, non magicalMW silver dagger, non magicalgolden amulet, nonmagical; set with:
2x pearl of power (1st level)1x pearl of power (2nd level)

----------


## Cavir

Lora picks up the rod and dagger, carefully avoiding breaking the skeleton. *"Both are non-magical. A silvered quality dagger anyone?"* She then lifts the skeleton's head enough to remove the necklace, hopefully without causing damage but if it happens it happens. *"Now this... three pearls of power! One of second circle. For you, Malmir?" 

"Anywhere else to search in here or back to use this blue rod?"*

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

_POWER!_

Hardly containing himself, Malmir snatches the Pearls, visions of making his grandparents cower before him dancing in his head...

----------


## u-b

"I might use some or all of the pearls tomorrow, when I try to cure Indo, but don't care in whose possession they are at that time." Ebert takes a position near the closed gigantic double doors leading east. "I'm ready when you are."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian looks at the forest of spears and grins at the others. "Good thinking eh? From you. We do be kebabs otherwise."

Still chuckling at the trap he looks at the pearls and suggests to pocket the gold and silver. "Now we take blue rod and the big doors open! Maybe we can see sky once more.' Even though Amon's blessing carries darksite as well as the fine horns he misses the sky and stars above him.

----------


## Cavir

*"Ah, forgot those work for divine spells too."* 

Lora joins the others heading back to the double doors. Once everyone is ready she'll insert the blue rod.

----------


## infomatic

Farid closes his eyes and apologies to the dead priest in Chultan  probably not what the dead man spoke, but it was the closest he could manage. "Please don't curse us; we are not ready to spend  forever underground yet,"  he murmurs, then makes his way out of the room to where Lora is holding what  he hopes  is a key to escape.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora inserts the blue rod into the pedestal with a satisfying click. There is a screech of metal-on-metal protest as the eastern doors swing open, flooding the chamber with fresh salt air and glaring sunlight. Your companions shout with joy, Urol and little Tavey hugging even stern Captain Amella and miserable Indo blinking and smiling at the good fortune. 

A broad set of seaweed choked steps lead down to a small sandy beach. Sunlights glints on the ocean and the sound of sea birds carries on the breeze. You spy another beach not far away across the tidal flow, which in turn hugs the cliffs and winds away to the south around the coast.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Cavir

Lora ignores the stairs and with a jump glides out into the open air. She gains a little altitude to continue gliding in a circle over the area. The dragonborn scans the area above and below into the water looking for anything of note. If nothing, she lands on the far beach and keeps watch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*30*]

----------


## razorback

As Tchinik watches Lora gain altitude, he looks back and says "Horses can swim, right?" to know one in particular before moving close to the water, though he keeps a good 10 feet from the edge, spear out.  He was feeling cautious with everything that has happened and didn't want to end up as somethings lunch.  "Breeze feels good after all that stagnant crypt air."  He takes another look to see where Lora is before squinting at the other beach, trying to gauge the distance.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian grins happily clapping most (aside from that vile fool Indo) on the shoulders. "Gods blessing eh. Finally stars shine on us and we are out the stale air and back into he light." He confidently strides down the seaweed choked stairs to the beach, eyeing the water between where he is and the beach some 50ft away. He gazes wandering how deep it is close to the cliff edge and if its shallow enough to wade. Watchin the dragonborn take flight he grins, a loud bellow to Lora, "Where do we be on this accursed isle. Does the beach lead somehwree back in land?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 7d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## u-b

Elmes is sort of surprised by the size the dungeon turned out to be. That is, he expected to be trapped underground for... well, maybe _days_. That is not to say that he is disappointed. Not as such. He waits for Lora's report before treading the water.

----------


## infomatic

Farid shields his eyes from the glare as he emerges into the light, following the others down the steps. "Most horses are good swimmers, and strong enough to drag one or two of us along if need be," he remarks. He's half expecting Indo to object to the idea  or maybe his brush with death has chastened him a bit. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


He's got a good Know(nature) score; I'm going to assume he knows about horses.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

If the horses can make it across by themselves, I have a wand that allows people to swap places. With a little patience we can all be across once the dragon queen lands.

A _wand of benign transportation_ required a consenting target, so he would have to get to the other side. 

Casting _gaseous form_, the half-elf drifts across the bay.

*Spoiler: Move Spell Act*
Show

Casts gaseous form, moves to AC-63, and awaits a volunteer to be transposed first.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora swoops over the channel to the beach on the other side. She notices several large shapes submerged and circles back for another look - gathering under the surface of the water are four massive creatures - crabs the size of bears lurk in the shallows just waiting for your companions to venture through the surf to the far beach.

----------


## Cavir

Lora makes a gliding pass over the submerged giant crabs. As she passes over the one closest to the party she breathes a line of fire at it. She was unsure how much or if at all the draconic fire would breach the water, but now was a good test. So much time spent sailing of late and this was something she hadn't tested out.

*"Giant crabs under the water. No swimming for the moment."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't know of rules about fire breath (or cold, Slow effects) into water but guessing more than 5' under would offer protection.
(5d6)[*7*] Reflex DC 17 for half

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The barbarian grins at Lora, "My thanks. Lets see about deshelling some dinner..." axe in hand he walks forward towards the edge of the beach, a glow slowly forming around his throat as the fire of Amon starts to grow within him. He nods to the others, "Come, lets go fishing and then move onto safety."

----------


## u-b

"You stand there and we'll see if they come to us..." Elmes casts a spell and a spiritual sword appears underwater, attacking the nearest crab.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spiritual weapon 7/7: (1d20+10)[*13*] for (1d8+2)[*10*] force (not including underwater penalties, if any are affecting this spell)

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Coalescing back into solid form, Malmir draws his wand of _benign transposition_.

Was I not clear in my idea? Maybe Ill try again in Elven.

In Elven, orcish, goblin and Chondothan he repeats his idea about Lora gliding across repeatedly and swapping spots until everyone is across.

----------


## Cavir

Lora responds in common even though she spoke other languages too. *"Fresh crab meat is coming to us. Why pass it up?"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your fellow travellers stumble into the sunlight behind you eyes blinking and looking around in wonder at the freedom from being underground. The group shrinks back hurriedly as the danger becomes evident, only Lirith stepping forward undeterred by the monstrous seafood.

Lora breathes flames across the surface of the sea, the fire not affecting the crabs but the heat clearly stirring them to action. Elmes' spell manifests and the holy weapon strikes at his undersea foe its armoured shell so far impervious. Malmir, his magical efforts thwarted, coalesces back with the rest of you even as Connaught strides forward ready to brawl.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Initiative
Tchinik (1d20+6)[22]
Connaught (1d20)[7]
Lora (1d20)[10]
Malmir (1d20+3)[13]
Farid (1d20+3)[11]
Elmes (1d20+1)[5]
Lirith (1d20+6)[25]
Amella (1d20+2)[21]
Indo (1d20+1)[20]
Tavey (1d20+1)[20]
Urol (1d20+1)[20]
Crabs (1d20)[19]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Deep water (darker blue) is 15ft deep and provides total cover (incl. from fire). Swim checks required.
Shallow water (lighter blue) is 5ft deep and provides cover. Counts as difficult terrain (x2 movement cost). Swim checks required for small folk.


*=> Tchinik* + NPCs

----------


## u-b

"I'd rather have _them_ come to _us_ in this nice tight spot on the land. We'll have to handle only two at a time, without the water getting in the way, and Lora will be able to blest them." says Elmes as he prepares for combat.

----------


## razorback

"Good idea... get them while they make the landing, we can retreat up the stairs and through the doors if needed." Tchinik says as he repositions, spear at the ready.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

Move to the bottom of stair AB-49
Effects~
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Don't worry, it's nothing we can't handle" boasts Lirith as she hefts her borrowed morningstar. The others hustle back inside the double doors, the rush of course led by Indo.

The huge crabs surge forwards out of the surf, claws clacking as the reach towards their intended dinner. One strikes a small gash against Connaught for *6* damage as it tries to snick off his arm.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

crab 1 vs Connaught
move  & attack
claw (1d20+8)[10] damage (1d8+5)[10]

crab 2 vs Connaught
move  & attack
claw (1d20+8)[26] damage (1d8+5)[6]

crab 3 & 4
double move

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Deep water (darker blue) is 15ft deep and provides total cover (incl. from fire). Swim checks required.
Shallow water (lighter blue) is 5ft deep and provides cover. Counts as difficult terrain (x2 movement cost). Swim checks required for small folk.


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big barbarian curses to the beast to the icy halls of Hel as it's claws tear compress the thick plate that Savnok had granted him. He grins a wild cry and breaths in heavily before exhaling a massive line of fire with a  great  shout of "Aye lads, dinner is served!"



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Breathe a line of fire SE, to hit AC52 and AC54 crabs
Damage (9d6)[*36*] Ref DC 17 for half

5ft step back to draw them back up the beach (AA51)

Hps 44/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 9d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## Cavir

*"Back up and let them come out!"* Lora circles around and breathes a long blast of bright orange flames that continues to burn each crab.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fly to Z57 staying just high enough not to be clawed. Entangling Breath 30' line to cover all 4 crabs.

Entangling Fire Breath: 5d6 fire (with belt) in half, then Reflex DC17 to half that again. 
(5d6)[*18*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d6 fire damage for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.
Entangling Fire: (1d6)[*6*] Fire

Fire Energy Aura on.

----------


## infomatic

Farid draws an arrow, but keeps both it and his bow held in one hand as he rocks the other back and forth, like a dancing metronome, as he recites the Hourglass Koan.

_The hawk is not fast
The snail is not slow 
_

while keeping an eye on the water, watching for the crabs to break the surface. The Northerner was right; these things were delicious, but some were far more dangerous than one might guess at first glance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard: Cast Haste on party;  +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.

Move: Dark Knowledge (1d20+14)[*25*] for +2 to hit for the party. (Also +2 hit/damage for himself via Knowledge Devotion).





"Don't get dragged into the water!" Farid adds. "And don't overcook them, they're surprisingly tough!"

----------


## u-b

Elmes stands true to his plan, not moving enywhere, but calls forth another spiritual sword to attack the crabs alongside the first one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spiritual weapon 6/7: (1d20+10)[*22*] for (1d8+2)[*5*] force and (1d20+5)[*18*] for (1d8+2)[*4*] force
Spiritual weapon 7/7: (1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*3*] force

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Magically sped up, Malmir fumbles with his magical spear and stabs past the companions between him and the crabs. 

Second-rank spearman. My tutors would be so proud.

*Spoiler: Stabby*
Show

Attack with teach weapon square AC/DC-63
(1d20+6)[*9*] to hit
(1d8+1)[*7*] damage

----------


## razorback

"Worse things to be... like crab chum." Tchinik says as he steps behind Connaught and spears the nearest crab.

*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

5-ft step to AB-50

Haste attack
(1d20+12)[*31*]
Damage
(1d8+6)[*10*] + (1d6)[*4*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+11)[*20*]
(2d8+6)[*17*]

1st attack
(1d20+12)[*16*]
Damage
(1d8+6)[*9*]+ (1d6)[*3*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+11)[*22*]
(2d8+6)[*19*]

2nd attack
(1d20+7)[*14*]
Damage
(1d8+6)[*14*]+ (1d6)[*3*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+7)[*10*]
(2d8+6)[*10*]

Effects~
Farid -
~~Haste- +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
~~Dark Knowledge  +2 to hit for the party. (Also +2 hit/damage for himself via Knowledge Devotion).
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fire washes over the surf as the huge crustaceans lurch forward hungrily. The flames of Amon scorch the crabs for *18* & *36* damage while Lora's hampering dragons breath sears for *4, 4, 4* & *9* damage. One of the giant crabs starts twitching and spasming, slumping to its side in the water as it dies.

Elmes spiritual blades slash at the creatures, hitting for *5, 4* & *3* damage. Malmir and Tchinik both step forward longspears at the ready as the remaining crabs clamber forward, Tchinik punching through the shell of one for *14* damage as it bears down claws clacking on Connaught's armour! It's a mighty strike and the thing also collapses into the surf, dead.

Another extends its claws trying to snap up both Connaught and Lirith and snick them into bite-size pieces. Connaught's armour protects him but Lirith takes a nasty gash for *8* damage. Lora's flames continue to lick across the steaming shells, causing another *6* damage to each.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Save vs Connaught Ref DC17
(1d20+2)[18]
(1d20+2)[14]

Save vs Lora Ref DC17 (all entangled & burning)
(1d20+2)[21]
(1d20+2)[19]
(1d20+2)[22]
(1d20+2)[5]

Crab vs Connaught
claw (1d20+6)[17] damage (1d8+5)[10]

Crab vs Connaught & Lirith
claw vs Connaught (1d20+6)[14] damage (1d8+5)[6]
claw vs Lirith (1d20+6)[21] damage (1d8+5)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Deep water (darker blue) is 15ft deep and provides total cover (incl. from fire). Swim checks required.
Shallow water (lighter blue) is 5ft deep and provides cover. Counts as difficult terrain (x2 movement cost). Swim checks required for small folk.


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora continues her aerial superiority. She glides closer to the coming dinner while unleashing a platinum mist slowing down the crabs, protecting her allies while also making their job easier.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to Z55. Slow breath: Slows for 2 rounds, Fort save DC 16 to reduce to only 1 round.

----------


## u-b

Elmes lets the force swords attack the crabs. He does not expect the crustaceans to last much longer anyway and does not try to get more closely involved.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spiritual weapon 5/7: (1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*6*] force
Spiritual weapon 6/7: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d8+2)[*4*] force

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

The big northman laughs as the claws bounce off the thick armour of Savnok. Axe flaring he stride forward, arms a blue as he seeks to hack his way through them. "Come on then ye shelled beasts. Get them Tchinik!"  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft step & Full attack PA 4
(1d20+12)[*13*] dam (1d8+9)[*14*] 
(1d20+12)[*30*] dam (1d8+9)[*11*] 
(1d20+7)[*20*] dam (1d8+9)[*12*] 


Hps 44/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 9d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

Conditions
~~Haste- +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
~~Dark Knowledge +2 to hit for the party
¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.

----------


## razorback

Maneuvering around a bit, the Mulani lashes out with his spear as he looks at the wild northerner.  "Skewers it is, then."


*Spoiler*
Show


Tchinik
AC ~19; Current ~ 17
HP ~ 62; Current ~62
AP ~ 7 ; Current ~ 7
Spells: 0[3]~ 1st[3]~ 2nd[1]~
Bardic Music (7) ~

If he can edge his way with a 5-ft step to AB-51, next to Connaught, without falling into the drink, he does and full attacks.  If not, he moves around to Y-52 to attack the other one with a single attack.

Haste attack
(1d20+12)[*25*]
Damage
(1d8+3)[*8*] + (1d6)[*3*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*13*]
(2d8+6)[*13*] 

1st attack
(1d20+12)[*15*]
Damage
(1d8+3)[*4*] + (1d6)[*4*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+12)[*27*]
(2d8+6)[*13*] 

2nd attack
(1d20+7)[*20*]
Damage
(1d8+3)[*9*] + (1d6)[*5*] Punishing Stance
Crit 20/x3
(1d20+7)[*26*]
(2d8+6)[*10*] 

Effects~
Farid -
~~Haste- +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
~~Dark Knowledge +2 to hit for the party. (Also +2 hit/damage for himself via Knowledge Devotion).
* Allies (including Tchinik) ¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.
Least Armor Crystal of Arrow Deflection - +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Least Armor Crystal of Acid Protection - Resistance 5 against acid damage, up to 25 points per day.
Punishing Stance: -2 to AC and +1d6 damage
Steel Wind: O
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: 0
Tactical Strike : 0
Mountain Hammer: 0

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora's draconic breath slows the actions of the remaining two giant crabs, and between Elmes Connaught and Tchinik you make short work of them. There's a cheer from the cavernous tunnel as your fellow castaways celebrate your victory.

The beach now is safe and everyone gathers in the sunlight, happy to be out of the mountain tunnels and back in fresh air. Urol inspects the workings of the crabs, helped by Tavey. Indo stretches and yawns. Across the tidal flow the beach continues, hugging the cliffs and winds away to the south around the coast.

----------


## Cavir

Lora lands on the steps back with the group and points out toward the other beach. *"Along the cliff wall it gets deep. Swing out and around to avoid it. Let's use the horse to drag the crabs to the other side. We can feast there. Let's go quickly in case the fight has caught the attraction of other predators."* She pulls out her rope with magical grappling hook and starts to rope up the dead crabs.

----------


## razorback

"With all this, I might get sick of seafood." Tchinik says as he begins helping to haul the carcasses about, though it is evident to all that it will be sometime before that happens.
*Spoiler*
Show


Magical grappling hooks?

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught grins as he starts buthering the shells and the claws, the back of the axe a handy solid surface to shatter the chitin and release the crab flesh. After some harvesting of the crab he looks to the beach on the other side of the narrow bit of water. He heads out wading cautiously, a hand beckoning the others. "Come now. Lets head out the cave and head up to the jungles eh?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





Hps 44/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 9d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

Conditions

¤ Motivate Dexterity: +3 bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.

----------


## infomatic

Farid nods as he makes his own way across the inlet, holding his bow and as much crab meat as he can hold above the water. At least we can eat the threats we find out here.

*Spoiler: Oof*
Show


Apologies for absence. Its been a lousy few weeks

----------


## u-b

Elmes drags one crab along the route pointed by Lora, then helps to gather firewood and make the fire to cook the lunch. After the lunch, he is ready to continue on.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

In the weeks he was trapped the Saragossa Malmir had drastically lowered his standards for what he would eat to survive. 

In Longsaddle this would be considered a delicacy, he tried to convince himself.

Aside from more inane conversation and a larger variety of things out to kill him, he wondered whether his situation had improved.

And to top it all off he wasted a spell because his clothes were going to get wet anyway.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With the immediate threats dealt with your large group is able to spread out into the small cove. You spend some time harvesting what you can from the monstrously large crabs, with Tavey, Urol, Amella and Lirith all happily assisting while Indo skulks in the shade sweating and scratching, generally moaning about how he's about to die.

Once everyone is fed and your ample provisions stowed you are able to press on. Conveniently the tide has gone out and you are easily able to traverse the wet sand avoiding the deeper tidal pools. Following the beach to the south it becomes evident that there is no access to the island jungles here. The land slopes steeply upwards and you find yourselves traversing a coastal pathway that hugs the cliff face ~80ft above the waters below.

The path itself is clearly old and man-made, time and the elements having blasted but not totally obscured the ancient craftsmanship. Your journey continues along this cliffside roadway for the rest of the day. At times the path has somewhat collapsed, but never less than a comfortable 10ft or so wide. It rises and falls according to the contours of the land sometimes dropping down to sea level at other times rising up the cliff face to heights of 100ft or so. Some sections have been reinforced with wooden supports where erosion has washed away the stone. Tavey in particular enjoys the trek, clambering about, peeking over ledges and climbing up occasional stone markers. Other than gulls and other seabirds nesting around and feeding in the many bays there is no sign of any significant life.

As the sun starts to set and the day draws to a close the path dips down ahead to where you can see several beachside huts clustered together. The dwellings look poorly maintained with partially collapsed roofs and a small number of abandoned outrigger canoes rotting alongside. The coastal pathway continues on past the ruined houses.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (engineering)*
Show

Tchinik (1d20+4)[7]
Malmir (1d20+5)[18]
Farid (1d20+5)[21]

DC10 The stone pathway seems safe enough for travel.
DC15 The pathway really does appear to be ancient - easily 1,000 years old. The wooden structures are much more recent but still old, several years at least, if not a decade.

----------


## Cavir

Lora breaks up the monotony of the cliffside road by taking advantage of the down slopes, gliding out over the water and returning to the road at the lower sections then waiting for the group to catch up again. 

Arriving at the huts, Lora motions for the group to spread out and explore. The dragonborn scouts around the outside of the area, making use of her darkvision and Magic Insight for anything trying to hide via camouflage.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Stuffed with the fresh crab meat and happy to be out of the caves and back in sunlight Connaught holds a scarred hand up and looks at the sun before starting up the cliffside path. The heavy spiked armour of Savnok emitting a powerful odour as he sweated in the tropical sun, but, as Savnok's influence suggested, to take it off on a  dangerous island would be foolhardy! Seeing the huts he advanced cautiously, axe in hand ready for danger to leap out as he kicked open the nearest door and strode in, the lack of light no issue for his eye's blazing red with Amon's gift


*Spoiler:* 
Show



Hps 44/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Savnok (1d20+10)[20] vs DC 15
+ Call +2 Fortification full plate
+ DR 3/ piercing
+ Move ally

Amon
+ Darkvision 60ft
+ Gore attack 1d6+(Str x1.5), plus +1d8 on a charge
+ Firebreath 50ft line, 9d6 damage, recharge 5 rounds

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"Great place for an ambush, but no let's all go rushing onward," Malmir passive-aggressively bemoans.

*Spoiler: Spot Check with WIS 5 is the ultimate Metagame*
Show

(1d20-2)[*11*] Spot


_Of course who would live on this hellhole? Except more giant primitive feathered dragons._

----------


## razorback

Shifting his spear to his off-hand, Tchinik pulls out a small dart with a look of chagrin.  "Well, might get lucky.  Anyone who has a bow might want to pull it out."  With that, he rushes off after Connaught.  Once about 5 steps behind, he says "Unless you got this alone... if that's the case, I'll go back and finish off some of that crab." he says with a smile, poking a bit at the menacing northman.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You scout the area, finding little of note. The canoes and buildings are all old, weather-battered and failing. Connaught kicks in the doors of the huts, where such even remain, and finds all of the huts to be abandoned and of dubious weathertightness. 

There is no sign of recent habitation. A few old tools and implements for fishing, cooking and carpentry are strewn about everything salt and sand-crusted having not been touched for some months or years. Urol and Tavey scrounge about as Indo flops in the shade looking decidedly unwell and unusually quiet.

The place really is abandoned.

----------


## u-b

Elmes casts some restorative spells on Indo to make sure he is alive by the morning, then helps to set up the camp, if that's what we intend to do.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lesser Restoration to cure (1d4)[*3*] ability damage
Lesser Restoration to cure (1d4)[*3*] ability damage
Heal for (1d20+6)[*7*] to see if more is needed

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Looking around Connaught grunts in disappointment at finding nothing in the rudimentary shacks. "All clear, come on in and we can get settled for the night. I'll be a long walk through the jungle in the morning. We still heading South you thinks to reach Farshore?"
He pauses, gazing in some displeasure at the green horizon of trees ahead of them. 

---

In the morning he heads outside in another hu and squats down drawing out some chalks and a dagger to carve summoning circles in the crude earth. The first he summons is the dancer! Drawing the seal he chants and intones the dancer's name. Moments later as mist seeps from the seal Paimon appears in a whirl, his form spinning like a top on an arm that ends in a metal blade instead of a forearm and hand. He turns counterclockwise so rapidly that his summoner can make little sense of what he sees. Paimon quickly switches the arm on which he spins with a hop, and then he switches to a leg, which also ends in a blade rather than an ankle and foot. With each switch, Paimon slows, until at last he stands on one leg before his summoner, balancing within the seal on its daggerlike point. Paimon's almost featureless gray body has a dancer's physique. His face is stretched to disfigurement around the right side of his head, and no ears are visible. Paimon speaks in a garbled voice from his twisted mouth while hopping from appendage to appendage, making small turns as though he is impatient to be whirling again. "Give me your grace Dancer, let me deliver the dance of death upon our foes and give you the revenge you seek."

The second one is more complicated as he carves a deep groove in the ground and then pours water into the seal to trace the seal in pure liquid. As he intones a summoning he feels grief emanating from the seal. Focalor manifests slowly, appearing first as a single tear that drops from thin air to strike the ground. Next his weeping eyes appear, and gradually his whole body becomes visible. Focalor looks like a handsome human male whose face is twisted by grief. He wears no clothes, but he cloaks his body in the griffon wings that grow from his back and shudder with each of his wracking sobs. "I feel your grief Prince of Tears, lets us spread your misery.."

With his spirits bound to his body he heads back out ready for the march South, a strange dancing motion to his stride, a glimmer from his jaw as he feels Savnok's influence melding with the angry dancer and the grief stricken Prince of Tears

*Spoiler:* 
Show



Hps 44/50 Saves +8/3/5
AC 22 (FFoot 22 Touch 10)

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear

Paimon (1d20+12)[*17*] vs DC 
Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Focalor (1d20+12)[*31*] VS DC 12
Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

----------


## razorback

As the area is cleared of any danger, the group begins to settle in for the night.  He watches as Elmes treats Indo and wonders where this will go.  He keeps his thoughts to himself but sets himself a mental note to keep an eye on the annoying man.
Once settled in, with a small fire going, he tells of the exploits he knew of Bruenor Battlehammer and his exploits to retake Mithral Hall, his exploits travelling far and wide to regain his birthright from the Shadow Dragon.  It's a rousing and inspiring tale.  Afterward, he offers to take the first watch, feeling alive and awake after his story.

----------


## Cavir

With their place for the night secured, Lora stood at the water's edge. Her wings spread wide embracing the salty tropical wind. Around the fire that night she greatly enjoys Tchinik's tales. In the early dawn light she cleans her gear and is ready to go before the spellcasters have completed their morning routine. It gives her time to work with Tavey on fighting skills. Once the rest are ready she leads the way along the trail.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Malmir shifted uncomfortably during the tale of the Companions. He remembered a take from his grandfather of how his brother was killed by a flesh golem rampaging through Silverymoon. One that Grandfather insisted was unleashed by Bruenors drow master.

Brought up to believe the tale as pure gospel, he heard the tale   differently (after a particularly stabby tavern fight) years later in Luskan. Ever since he chose to not believe any tale that painted one sight as alway right or always wrong.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You settle in, making camp in & among the abandoned structures near the high tide mark. After setting a campfire, enjoying nourishing (& quite delicious) crab-meat, and swapping tales you all make yourselves comfortable as Tchinik takes first watch.

Waves lap against the pebbly beach as he stands guard, alert for any trouble from land or sea. After half an hour or so of his nighttime vigil he begins to get an unnerving sense of being watched. Was that something out there on the shore, just out of sight? Then everything goes strangely dark and he can barely see. The campfire appears a flickering ember and he can barely see his hand in front of his face....

*Spoiler: weird effect*
Show

everything is murky dark 20% concealment


*=> Tchinik*

----------


## razorback

Though he has his spear in hand, Tchinik stands and draws his rapier with his other hand.
He backs up to the nearest body and nudges them with his foot as he calls out to the group "Get up everyone.  I think we are about to be attacked."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Everyone wakes up, roused by Tchinik. Indo cries and moans at the intrusion. It's hard to see, everything extremely dark you can barely see which way is up or what is going on...

*Spoiler: those with darkvision*
Show

yep, your vision is also hampered by this unnatural darkness


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Elmes stands up and equips his shield. He does not bother trying to don the armor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Immideate: _Protection Devotion_ if anyone seems attacked

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Hearing the sounds of trouble and cries Connaught leaps to his feet Amon's horns glistening in the starlight as he gazes around with darkvision looking for trouble. He grabs up the axe. "What be going on? What is happening?" he bellows loudly

----------


## Cavir

With the alarm raised Lora the dragonborn gets up and looks for the trouble. Normal sight fails her. Darkvision fails her. A spell? She calls upon Bahamut's gift and tries to end the unnatural darkness. *"Come to my voice and form a circle. Speak up so we know where we each are."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Voracious Dispelling (Dragon Magic p81). Creatures with active spell effect dispelled takes 1/spell level damage.
Dispel with Dispelling Cord: (1d20+9)[*17*]
Listen (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With no time for proper rest and spell prep, Malmir is forced to use what was already prepared. 

He hoists his long spear and casts _see invisibility_ in case anything unseen lurks in the shadows. 

Shadowspan! Shadovar! Were all doomed!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora uses her draconic gifts to counter the magical darkness. Starlight is restored, as is the light of the campfire, and you can now all see each other clearly (well, as clearly as you can at nighttime). "What in the Hells was that? What is this place?" cries Amella, her crossbow clutched tight.

There is no discernible sound out there, other than the skittering of pebbles in the lapping tide.

*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Elmes casts a spell and draws his "flaming" sword.

*Spoiler*
Show

Conviction, mass, on everyone in 20-ft.-radius. Morale +3 on saving throws for 70 minutes.

Immideate: _Protection Devotion_ if anyone seems attacked

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Cavir

Lora jumps into the air, her wings giving her lift to about 20' above the ground. She looks all around with her darkvision looking for the enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*35*]

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Standing by the others, axe gleaming in the star light the northman looks out to the others "I see nothing what you Loras?"

Looking to the others he makes sure to place himself between the sounds and the less able warriors.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your caution goes unrewarded. Whatever it was, or is, that caused the magical _darkness_ to envelop your group, frustratingly you cannot find any sign of it.

*Spoiler: next steps*
Show

Any more actions, or shall we move on?

----------


## Cavir

Lora continues her lookout for the source of the trouble. *"No, nothing. It was definitely magical. I consumed it with Bahamut's gift. We should double our watch for the night. I'll join Tchinik for now. Make sure everyone is accounted for."*  She broadens her search both physically with an aerial circle a little beyond the edge of the clearing and coast and perceptually by making use of her magic insight.

----------


## DrK

* Connaught*

The big man looks to Lora and Tchinik. "Aye, double the watch. We can be wary, there is something out there causing trouble."

With his axe in hand he squats outside the shack where the bulk of the party are resting and nods, "I don't need to rest as much as some of the others. Plenty nights I drink meas till dawn and raid the next.

----------


## razorback

Tchinik, a bit frustrated at first, realize that his quick action may have scared off whatever may have been lurking about.
Resheathing his rapier, he sits on a log as he resumes his watch with Lora.  He grinds his spear butt into the ground a bit.  Quietly, he asks Lora about dragonkind, his interest intent.  He keeps asking her questions, getting a bit louder at times before settling down, as she does her best to fill in the gaps or misinformation in what he knew.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Well if anyone wants arcane assistance in the morning, please next time just let me sleep through whatever comes!

_I am good as dead anyway, might as well go to the Fugue Plains well-rested._

With a huff, Malmir returns to the weird, inefficient coma-like reverie his half-blood kin endure each night.

*Spoiler: Spells and Stats*
Show



*Malmir Zeet*
Male CN Half-Moon Elf Wizard (Ranger), *Level* 7(2), *Init* 3, *HP* 25/32, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 12, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 5, *Will* 2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Dagger*  +3 or +6 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*  Ranged Touch Spells*  +6 ( ,  )
*  Longspear +1*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Brackets of Armour +1* (+1 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 5, Cha 12
*Condition* None
Spellbook
0: All
1: Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Shield, Lesser Orb of Cold, Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Sound, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Lesser Orb of Fire, Charm Person, Chill Touch, Enlarge Person, Golem Strike, Shocking Grasp
2: Glitterdust, Ice Knife, Invisibility, See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Death Armour, Mirror Image, Spectral Hand
3: Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy, Dimension Step, Water Breathing, Displacement, Vampiric Touch, Fireball, Gaseous Form
4: Shout, Fire Shield

----------


## Ghostfoot

Frustrated, you settle down again. Tchinik and Lora taking the rest of the watch. It passes uneventfully and they hand over to Connaught to take the remaining shifts.

All passes uneventfully on the seashore for several hours, until it happens again - a murky unnatural darkness shrouds your view casting the seaside campsite into deep shadows.

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

With another eye roll, Malmir gets out of his bedroll and draws his spear.

"We're not getting any sleep tonight anyway. We might as well seek the source of this damnable... fog...thing!

----------


## razorback

Roused from his fitful slumber, Tchinik comes awake as he is made aware of the darkness.  Taking up his own spear, he replies back to Malmir "Aye, this damnable fog.  Either something is lurking, trying to catch us unaware or it is some phenomena... either way, we should get to the root of it.".

*Spoiler*
Show



GF, is this darkness seeming to come from any particular direction?

----------


## u-b

Elmes equips the shield and the sword, then shrugs. "Or we just dispel and search it again. It worked last time and we are not staying here longer than tonight, so no point trying too hard to root out the cause." Still, he casts a spell on himself, just in case.

*Spoiler*
Show

_Conviction_ on self.

----------


## Cavir

Lora grumbles as she gets up. She again consumes the magic darkness as she rises up into the air looking for the source. *"Malmir, the Darkness spell isn't a ranged spell right? So cast on something then thrown towards us? Then they can't be far. Maybe invisible? Does the horse sense anything? Captain, make sure everyone is accounted for?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Multiple times if needed.
Dispel Magic (1d20+7)[*13*]
Dispel Magic (1d20+7)[*10*]
Dispel Magic (1d20+9)[*21*] (Using Dispelling Cord if this attempt is needed)

Detect Magic and Darkvision active
Spot (1d20+16)[*24*]
Listen (1d20+5)[*21*]

Use Detect Magic, looking for signs of lingering magic or someone hiding, such as a stone that Darkness was cast on then thrown or the caster being invisible.

Horses sense danger well, does it's ears seem to be pointing in a direction or is the horse trying to move away in a certain direction?

How big is the clearing? Assuming it's an object with Darkness cast on it, is there jungle opposite the coast or is it just cliffs? If so looking upward for any tunnels.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Amon's horns glinting in the lights and his red eyes gleaming the viking looks half demonic as he clutches the axe. Backing up to the ruined house where they had been sleeping he shouts out to the darkness. "Cowards, come and face us, do not toy and play like a child. Come and fight or let me sleep" He speaks more quietly to his friends, "If whatever harasses us continues to play with darkness and clouds, then we can sleep. Stay in the walls till the sun rises then we can be on our way."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Unsettled, you rouse yourselves again as the mysterious darkness engulfs your campsite. Tchinik stalks about, spear in hand, determining that the effect is localised around the campsite, roughly 20ft in radius beyond which all is normal.

Lora scans the area, looking for magical auras among other things. She notes the source of the spell emanation, an ordinary, nondescript pebble in the middle of the campsite. Using her innate powers she dispels the magical gloom, but try as she might she can't locate the source. The pebbly shore with its ruined dwellings is devoid of any further magic and attempts to use scent or darkvision to locate anyone hiding or invisible are fruitless. Beyond the shore the ancient pathway hugs the cliffs, which tower above to presumably jungle-covered mountains far above.

Indo moans & whines "The spirits of this cursed island are coming to kill me!" and for once the others in the group don't seem to disagree, Urol and wee Tavey huddled together fearfully while Amella glances about furtively and Lirith clutches her borrowed weapon.

Eventually you all settle down again, grumpy, wary and restless. The remainder of the night thankfully passes without incident. The sun rises quickly over the distant sea horizon and sheds light across the waters to illuminate the island with beautiful dawn rays. 

It is only then, as you break camp and ready for the march ahead that there is a shriek from young Tavey. The boy stands pointing and trembling, his fingers outstretched towards a morbid sight. Arranged in a circle about your campsite are thirteen seagull carcasses. Each bird is tied, wings outstretched and head to the ground, on an X-shaped frame. By the state of them these birds have been dead for some days.

----------


## u-b

"So, they are trying to scare us. Or maybe un-scare themselves. I'd say they will need more than that. Fine with me if they are in no hurry." Having said that, Elmes approaches Indo and starts casting spells. "I'm not done with you, don't go enywhere." he says then and sits down to pray.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lesser restoration level check (1d20+7)[*25*] to cure (1d4)[*3*] ability damage
Lesser restoration level check (1d20+7)[*9*] to cure (1d4)[*3*] ability damage
Lesser restoration level check (1d20+7)[*19*] to cure (1d4)[*3*] ability damage

If not interrupted while praying, cast the following spells on Indo until one succeeds:
Remove curse level check (1d20+7)[*26*]
Remove curse level check (1d20+7)[*22*]
Remove curse level check (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes tends to Indo, the armoured cleric standing over the moaning and hunched form of the whining narcissist as he invokes the divine powers of his god. Despite the worthlessness of the sobbing self-obsessed form before him, his god answers and Elmes faith is strong enough to channel the breaking of the underlying ancient Olman curse (if not the slow rotting of his actual physical flesh). 

*Spoiler: spellcastings*
Show

Elmes casts:
Lesser resto x3 -> only one overcomes the DC & heals for 3Remove curse x1 -> Curse broken. Healing spells now work without needing to overcome DC
The disease is still present. Now just needs a simple remove disease to halt/ cure it.

----------


## Cavir

*"Trying to scare us? They don't know of us then, or perhaps they only know of Indo. Worry not Tavey, we've dealt with worse. Once Elmes is done let's continue on and leave these pests behind."*

----------


## u-b

"I'm not yet prepared to cure the actual disease. Was making sure I'll get over the curse today. He'll live until tomorrow, then I'll fix him for good. Let's move on."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Having made his bargains with the ancient vestiges Connaught emerges as Tavey screams and panics. "Enough boy, be happy, the rogues from last night have given a tribute of food" He rips a bird from a frame, sniffs it before shaking his head and throwing it aside. "A poor offering, we shall have words when we find them..."

Hoping the bravado helps he nods to others and gestures to the trail. "Aye, we shall get moving. The faster we move, the faster we can find an ale and look for Lady Lavinia."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Too fatigued to concentrate enough for spell research, the half-elf is in a very foul mood. 

Desperate to place a face of blame after the eventfully uneventful night, Malmir broods quietly, not engaging others.

_Darkness at night?! Sound the alarms! By Beshaba's Breasts, I was better off on the seaweed..._

----------


## Ghostfoot

You press on along the ancient coastal road, making good progress. The weather is fair and the proximity to the sea is quite fresh and enjoyable compared to the earlier humid jungle or dank mountain underpass.

You observe several more signs of long-abandoned habitation as you travel - empty outrigger canoes rotting on the rocks, haphazard wooden repairs to strengthen the stone road, and small collections of half-collapsed huts that serve only as the nesting grounds for loud and angry gulls.

You hear an ominous clattering above and with dawning alarm look up see see a small tumble of rocks crashing down the cliffside from above! You dart to the sides, trying to grab the less able as you seek to avoid the small rockslide. A few stray rocks strike the group, Malmir injured for *2* damage and the horse Thunderstrike hit for *6* damage. Nevertheless the slip is minor and the road holds. No-one is knocked down onto the sea rocks below.

Perhaps most alarming, as you nurse your bruises afterwards, you notice that it is not just rocks that had tumbled down upon you but also a good deal of human skulls!

*Spoiler: Reflex DC12*
Show


Tchinik (1d20+6)[15]
Connaught (1d20+3)[7] + AP (1d6)[6] damage (1d6)[2]
Lora (1d20+3)[19]
Malmir (1d20+5)[6] + AP (1d6)[3] damage (1d6)[2]
Farid (1d20+8)[23]
Elmes (1d20+4)[14]
Lirith (1d20+5)[14]
Amella (1d20+6)[13]
Indo (1d20+2)[12]
Urol (1d20+2)[18]
Tavey (1d20+1)[16]
Thunderstrike (1d20+4)[7] damage (1d6)[6]

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

"We're under attack!" Malmir screams, his Luskan accent rising along with the pitch in his voice.

He instinctively prepares a spell, but then remembers conservation is vital due to the night's lack of rest.

----------


## u-b

"Tell me if you need help up there." says Elmes looking up and drawing the sword. He does not do much of anything else until he sees the actual attackers.

----------


## DrK

Connaught hops out of the way of the skulls and spins axe in hand looking for the foes. "Come cowards. Face us!" he roars into the humid jungle air before kicking a few of the skulls off the road into the sea. 

"Bring your worst! Face us like men" Looking at the others he makes sure that most are fine (aside from the vile noble) and then motions to continue.

----------


## Cavir

*"Enough of this."* Lora takes to the air and climbs upward to the point of being able to look downward at the source of the rockfall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

"Run" action flying straight up.
Spot (1d20+16)[*32*]
Detect Magic On.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught rages at the unseen threat while everyone else tries to prepare themselves for whatever may come next. Lora rushes upwards, wings beating furiously as she quickly ascends the cliff face.

A hundred or so feet above she comes to a small outcropping where the rocks have tumbled from a nearby crevice. There are no signs of any skulls or other remains around the area. She does notice sweeping marks in the dirt, as if someone has deliberately loosened and swept the rocks from the crevice onto you below. Clearly visible in the dirt is a clawed simian-like footprint.

*Spoiler: Survival*
Show

Lora search (1d20+8)[14]
 

Descending to inform the others of her find, your attention is caught by a lone figure standing watching on the pathway on the other side of the cove ahead (several hundred feet away). You can just make out an elderly native man with flowing white hair, headdress and geometric robes.

----------


## Cavir

Lora glides in circles backs down towards the group. She sees the figure up ahead before she lands. *"Company, up ahead."* She uses her remaining altitude to glide ahead and land on the trail at the near edge of the cove. She glances around to ensure there was no trap waiting for her. Lora signals for the group to come along. She then turns to the native, nodding in greeting while lowering her shield and morningstar. She waits for the others to catch up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+16)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora draws everyone's attention to the old man ahead. She glides forward, landing to observe the man across the small bay even as she is mindful of lurking danger. She sees none, and the rest of your group converges with her in a few moments.

The man watches you all gather and then, with no warning, he draws a small blade from his belt and plunges it into his chest. Silently he topples forward off the ledge into the surf below where his body is lost to sight. Young Tavey shrieks a the sight and clutches Amella who hugs him tight, herself pale at the grim spectacle.

----------


## u-b

"Have to say I'm impressed. Not understanding a bit of what it is supposed to mean, but impressed nonetheless." Says Elmes after a pause. "I hope it's not contagious."

----------


## redzimmer

*Malmir*

Yes, very well. I will call us even then. 

Malmir never dabbled in necromancy (_the smell. Ugh_), but this weird behaviour suggested such rituals. He wracks his memories of arcane training in case he recalls in any nasty spells hadsimilar actions.

*Spoiler: K: A*
Show

(1d20+13)[*31*] any spells involving stabbing yourself and falling off a cliff as somantic component?

----------


## DrK

Connaught looks as the man plummets over the cliff, pauses and spits over the side of as well. "See, I can manage without falling off the cliff..." he says with a belly laugh. Looking around he ruffles Tavey's hair. "You know which end to hold it by laddie, don't stick it in the wrong end.". He looks up the path and starts stomping forward, striding happily axe in hand.

----------


## Cavir

Lora is confused by the man's suicide. *"A ritual? For what? Summoning something?"* She looks around. 

*"The rock slide was done on purpose. Clawed footprints. They've got the high ground and know the area. Let's keep an eye upwards. If there is another slide, run forward so we leave it behind us."*  With her sharp eyesight, she focuses much of her attention up to the cliffs as the group continues onward.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Leaving the scene of the very strange, unsettling apparent suicide behind you continue along the cliffside path. Indo grumbles and moans, and bickering between him and the other members of the group is a constant, threatening to spread as Amella and Urol also begin to snap at one another.

If it weren't for the grumbling and the feeling of imminent danger the trek would be reasonably pleasant the sea air fresh and the shade of the cliff cooling in this tropical climate.

However later in the day with the infighting distracting you, your senses fail you as danger finally presents itself in material form. Just above the pathway in a series of alcoves hide several statue-like creatures, fanged, horned, clawed and winged covered in geometric designs. Obscured and stone-like as they are, you don't spy them until they swoop down upon you, tearing and clawing into the group is a sudden frenzied ambush. Indo succumbs to the initial attack, falling to a creature in a growing pool of blood, and wee Urol the gnome is sent hurtling from the cliffs in a cruel attack, thankfully landing injured on a ledge some 20ft below rather than falling to is death in the waters far below.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

6 gargoyles Hide 
gargoyle (1d20+15)[33]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[21]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[24]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[21]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[20]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[28]

Spot (after adjusting for distance everyone fails)
Tchinik (1d20+1)[9]
Connaught (1d20-1)[11]
Lora (1d20+14)[20]
Malmir (1d20-2)[0]
Farid (1d20+5)[20]
Elmes (1d20+5)[11]
Lirith (1d20-1)[7]
Amella (1d20+1)[9]
Indo (1d20-1)[13]
Urol (1d20+10)[19]
Tavey (1d20-1)[14]

initiative
tchinik (1d20+6)[10]
Connaught (1d20)[5]
Lora (1d20)[15]
Malmir (1d20+3)[7]
Farid (1d20+3)[7]
Elmes (1d20+1)[11]
Lirith (1d20+6)[24]
Amella (1d20+2)[20]
Indo (1d20+1)[19]
Urol (1d20+1)[19]
Tavey (1d20+1)[19]
Gargoyles (1d20+2)[20]

knowledge nature
tchinik (1d20+4)[19]
Lora (1d20+3)[7]
Malmir (1d20+5)[11]
Farid (1d20+14)[25]

_These are not constructs but instead monstrous humanoids. Gargoyles often appear to be winged stone statues, for they can perch indefinitely without moving and use this disguise to surprise their foes. They require no food, water, or air, but often eat their fallen foes out of fondness for inflicting pain. They are resistant to non-magical weapons._

gargoyles surprise round
charge vs Lora (1d20+8)[23] damage (1d4+2)[4]
charge vs Malmir (1d20+8)[24] damage (1d4+2)[4]
attack vs Tchinik (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d4+2)[5]
attack vs Tavey (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d4+2)[5]
2 gargoyles do nothing

Lirith vs gargoyle
morning star (1d20+4)[7] damage (1d8+3)[8] Miss

Amella vs gargoyle
move
crossbow (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d8)[1] Miss

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d4+2)[6]
claw (1d20+6)[13] damage (1d4+2)[5]
bite (1d20+4)[17] damage (1d6+1)[5]
gore (1d20+4)[10] damage (1d6+1)[3]

gargoyle vs Malmir
claw (1d20+6)[20] damage (1d4+2)[4]
claw (1d20+6)[15] damage (1d4+2)[6]
bite (1d20+4)[9] damage (1d6+1)[6]
gore (1d20+4)[13] damage (1d6+1)[2]

gargoyle vs Farid
bullrush (1d20+2)[4] vs Farid (1d20+1)[20]

gargoyle vs Tavey
bullrush (1d20+2)[5] vs Tavey (1d20)[6]

gargoyle vs Urol
bullrush (1d20+2)[14] vs Urol (1d20-6)[9] 
=> falls to ledge 20ft below, damage (2d6)[6]

gargoyle vs Indo
claw vs Indo (1d20+6)[18] damage (1d4+2)[6]
claw vs Lirith (1d20+6)[26] damage (1d4+2)[3]
bite vs Lirith (1d20+4)[20] damage (1d6+1)[5]
gore vs Lirith(1d20+4)[7] damage (1d6+1)[3]


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

When he can react after this swift and sudden attack, Elmes casts a spell and, drawing the sword, moves to help someone fight their gargoyle.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: cast divine power
Move: draw the sword and approach a gargoyle
Swift: activate protection devotion

Granted: (1d5)[*2*] and (1d4)[*2*] next (1d3)[*2*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

_Divine Power_ in effect, giving Elmes +6 enhancement bonus to strength, +1 to BAB and +7 temp hit points for 7/7 rounds.

----------


## Cavir

Lora is hit lightly on the initial diving attack of the gargoyle but escapes any more harm in the followup flurry of attacks. *"Quick, circle up. Tavey in the middle."*. She takes a step to get into a better position then breathes a platinum mist that slows the gargoyles that it hits. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

DR/2 Magic so only 2 damage out of all those attacks.
Iron Guard Glare On (-4 to hit for those I threaten who attack someone else, paired with Elmes' stance too.
Vigor Aura on (Fast heal 1 for those under half hp)  Includes Indo.

Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block
4) Tactical Strike 
5) Mountain Hammer

Granted this round: (1d5)[*3*], (1d4)[*1*], (1d3)[*1*]
Next round: (1d2)[*2*]

If Shield Block is granted, will use it on enemy's next turn on someone about to get hit.

Breath attack: Slow 30' Cone. Slows for 2 rounds, Fort DC 16 to reduce to only 1 round. Will maximize all the gargoyles she can get. Party members are immune.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught sees Urol getting thrown off the cliff and Indo being savaged on the ground and roars, the battle rage rising within him as the gargoyles land around them. He roars a challenge to the nearest one and leaps on it, giving into the savagery as he screams and leaps upon the one nearest to Lirith seeking to smash it over the cliff (and any others if that one goes over the cliff)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Frenzy!
step to nearest Gargoyle
Full attack 
(1d20+15)[*32*] dam (1d8+9)[*12*] + bull rush (1d20+14)[*34*] vs (1d20)[*8*]+??
(1d20+15)[*28*] dam (1d8+9)[*16*] + bull rush (1d20+14)[*23*] vs (1d20)[*9*]+??
(1d20+15)[*18*] dam (1d8+9)[*13*] + bull rush (1d20+14)[*17*] vs (1d20)[*2*]+??

11 +2 pact +2 frenzy -2 PA


Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions
Vigour Aura (fast heal 1 if < 50% hps)
Protection Devotion in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds
Whirling frenzy +4 Str/Dex, +1 attack, 8/8 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes draws on the divine power of Tyr as he slides his sword free and steps in to combat the demonic-looking gargoyles. Lora breathes a blast of draconic mist that washes over the foes, seeming to slow their movements somewhat as they flap, claw and tear at you.

Connaught roars and smashes into one of the gargoyles, hacking at it for *12, 16 & 13* damage, chunks of rock-like flesh flying as he batters it over the cliff and sending it spinning to crash to the coast below with one final chop.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

gargoyle save vs Lora slow DC16
(1d20+5)[17]
(1d20+5)[19]
(1d20+5)[16]
(1d20+5)[20]
(1d20+5)[13]
(1d20+5)[9]


*=> Tchinik, Malmir, Farid*
+ NPC's

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora and Elmes move to protect Tavey even as Connaught and Lirith batter and smash at gargoyles on one side while Malmir, Farid and Tchinik fight on the other. Amella strikes a masterful blow against one, the blade struggling against it's earthen hide but still hitting for *7* damage. Below, Urol scrabbles at the cliff face trying feebly to climb up as the crow Miss Crazzle flaps about his head not helping in the slightest. Thankfully he doesn't fall further and Tavey, smart beyond his years, unravels a rope and casts a length of it over the side to help the gnome.

The gargoyles move in a cumbersome fashion under the effect of Lora's breath, but still one manages to rake a nasty gash across her side for *4* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Lirith vs gargoyle (flank)
morning star (1d20+4)[8] damage (1d8+3)[11] + (1d6)[2] sneak

Urol
climb (1d20-2)[13] Fail

Tavey
use rope

Amella vs gargoyle (flank)
rapier (1d20+6)[26] damage (1d6-1)[5] + (2d6)[8] sneak
crit? (1d20+6)[21] damage (1d6-1)[4]

slowed gargoyle vs Lora (overcomes DR/ magic)
claw (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d4+2)[4]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

*"Well done Connaught!"* Lora moves slightly to aid the others in the melee while also lining up for herself. She lets out a blast of bright flames engulfing the gargoyles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step as needed. Fire Aura on. Fire breath.
(5d6)[*12*] Fire Reflex DC 17 for half

AC 23 thanks to Elmes.
52/60hp

----------


## u-b

Elmest whacks the nearest gargoyle with his "flaming" sword. If possible, he steps to threaten both nearest gargoyles.

*Spoiler*
Show

Longsword: (1d20+15)[*24*] for (1d8+7)[*15*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*1*] acid
Longsword: (1d20+10)[*24*] for (1d8+7)[*15*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*6*] acid

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 9/10 rounds.

_Divine Power_ in effect, giving Elmes +6 enhancement bonus to strength, +1 to BAB and +7 temp hit points for 6/7 rounds.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught  spits over the cliff as he smashes the flying beast over the edge then whirls around pouncing upon the nearest one attacking Lora, "No escape for you now beast..." he roars as he swings the axe like he's hewing at wood lost in the frenzy and completely oblivious to the other creatures or Urol's struggles on the cliff. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Frenzy!
step to nearest Gargoyle
Full attack 
(1d20+15)[*22*] dam (1d8+9)[*12*] magical/slashing
(1d20+15)[*35*] dam (1d8+9)[*16*] magical/slashing  EDIT: In OOC 20 to confirm for 20 extra damage
(1d20+10)[*29*] dam (1d8+9)[*13*] magical/slashing

11 +2 pact +2 frenzy -2 PA


Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions
Vigour Aura (fast heal 1 if < 50% hps)
Protection Devotion in effect, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds
Whirling frenzy +4 Str/Dex, +1 attack, 8/8 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

The battle is swiftly over, Lora breathing fire across two of the gargoyles for *6* & *12* damage even as Elmes finishes one running it through for *16* & *21* damage and Connaught hacks another apart for *12* & *36* damage.

The others have fought off the remaining creatures, either lying dead on the pathway or sent to hurtle broken to the rocks and waves below.

Tavey helps Urol clamber back up the cliff face to rejoin the group. Amella looks up from checking on Indo. "He's alive still" she shrugs.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Ref DC17 vs Lora
(1d20+5)[20]
(1d20+5)[15]

----------


## u-b

"Let's keep him that way, I think." Says Elmes zapping a wand at Indo.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lesser Vigor.

----------


## Cavir

With the enemy defeated and Urol being pulled up, Lora activates her healing aura and looks to the skies to make sure there were no more coming. She then eyes the alcoves where the gargoyles came from. *"Let's go check them out."* The dragonborn flies up to the closest one and peers in without entering. She glances downward to see if anyone is following her up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing aura, fast healing 1 up to half hp. May help Indo with a few more hp.

"Just above the pathway in a series of alcoves hide several statue-like creatures"
How easy is it for the others to come up? A little bushwhacking up a slope? How many alcoves are there?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora's healing aura washes over your group, rejuvenating those injured. Indo flutters back to consciousness whimpering and muttering to himself and anyone else that will listen.

The alcoves are easy to investigate, sitting just 5 or 10ft above the path. An investigation finds little of interest just the wind-scoured where the gargoyles had been lurking.

....................................

Eventually you push on travelling along the cliff-side road for some miles. The sun sinks down low casting the area into shade and you look about for a good campsite. The path here doesn't dip down and you are forced to spend the night camped on the (thankfully fairly wide) ledge. The night passes uneventfully and you rise the next morning to a beautiful sunrise across the seas.

....................................

Travelling onward for some miles, you come to an unusual construction. The path ends abruptly, looking out over the bay. Nearly sixty feet above the path continues along its cliff-hugging southern route. A bamboo platform hangs near the upper path's edge, suspended by several vines draped over a log driven into the cliff face above. The other ends of the vines hang down the cliff face and are attached to a second log at waist height on the lower ledge on which you are. 

*Spoiler*
Show

jumping forward a few cut-scenes - feel free to retcon any interactions you wish

----------


## u-b

"Some sort of a lift? We can use it, I think, or I can have someone haul us up, one by one. Still, we will be separated for some time and thus vulnerable. Maybe it's best if Lora scouts the place all over before we begin, and maybe tests the lift too, for good measure." Says Elmes looking at the lift.

*Spoiler*
Show

Assume Elmes has cast remove disease in the morning, to finish curing Indo's mummy rot. Elmes has one Air Walk in case we need it. Might cast on a horse or other strong individual if the lift seems not good.

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Over the 2 days of travel Connaught had held fast to the dancer and the crying lord. The balance between the sadness of Focalor and the grief of Paimon a fitting feeling in his vestiges. Swaying and dancing over the rocky ground he had been watchful of the skies, a grim, "We must try harder eh my friends?" when he watches Lord Indo being healed. 

As they reach the strange ledge he looks up at the top of the cliff, "Aye, can you scout up there Lora? Would be good to know the upper level is safe than I can pull up folk in groups on the lift? Maybe some of our warriors should be first up after we have checked for danger?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions

----------


## DrK

Farid

Farid had looked over the cliffs, bow still in hand and watched in satisfaction as the gargoyles thumped into the rocks below. As the battle ended he helped tend the wounded making sure that the Urol and Tavey were okay. "The Gods have guarded you well this day. You were fortunate, but for now please stay in the middle of the group." A nod at Connaught and the others, "Well fought my friends. Another mighty victory in our names.." this is then folllowed several hours later by a sad looking "Alas, these beasts did not keep themselves wealthy. I expect few travellers pass this way." A sad look on his face as he surveys the empty alcoves.

Overnight he maintains a watch but then is happy to see the daylight come the morning. Even more so as he studies the thin prayer wafers that let him access the divine. Before they break camp he casts a few spells to help aid him that day. As they reach the cliff face he looks up and shakes his sadly, "An island filled with nothing but hostility and challenge my friends". He spits on his hands approaching the lift and after swallowing a small spider leg begins to climb up the cliffs easily in parallel to the strange crude lift shaft.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know Engineering to check how stable it is (1d20+5)[*7*]
Spot  (1d20+5)[*14*]

Cast: Spider climb and start climbing

In the morning casts: Heart of Earth, Heart of Water, Longstrider 

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]


_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## Cavir

Lora looks upward with the others. *"Of course."* She takes to the air, flying quickly up to the top and lands. From there she looks around to ensure there were no surprises waiting for them. She looks downward at the party and the contraption to come up with a plan. 

Lora pulls out her magical grappling hook attached to a silk rope, attaches it to the cliff face, then tosses the other end of the rope down. It doesn't reach all the way but it's an extra safety for the others in case the vines give out part way. She steps onto the platform and tests its strength. She uses one of the attached vines to lower herself and the platform. If that works she flies back to the top while someone else steps on the platform. At the top, she looks around again then stands on the counter balance log it make it easier for the platform to be raised. *"May need some help when we do this with the horse, if the platform and logs can even handle it."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot: Take 10 for a 26.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid easily scales the cliff face, ascending to the upper level of the road where he is joined by Lora. Having scouted the immediate area for danger they look over the contraption and it looks sturdy enough to them both.

Gingerly Lora steps onto the platform and loosens the vines, releasing the platform. It's weight causes it to descend very rapidly, and she strains against the crude pulleys, slowing the descent to a safe speed. "Come on, come on" urges Indo. "Hurry up won't you? We're going to be ambushed, I can just tell". The rest of your group grabs the vines at top and bottom of the elevator and with your combined muscle manage to lower Lora & the platform safely, only stalling it once on the descent.

*Spoiler: Strength checks to lower platform*
Show

Lora Str check DC15 per 10ft
(1d20+1)[21]

Combined party Str checks DC15 per 10ft
(1d20+11)[26]
(1d20+11)[12] retry: (1d20+11)[26]
(1d20+11)[29]
(1d20+11)[25]
(1d20+11)[15]

----------


## DrK

Farid

Farid scales the cliff, the spider's grace allowing hit stick and climb and he grins at Lora as he passes her on the way down. "I will keep watch from above" he calls down to the others, "The lift seems secure, even it looks like it was made by a scab orc" he calls, and then waves to the others and goes back to keeping watch with his bow in hand.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





In the morning casts: Heart of Earth, Heart of Water, Longstrider 

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed
Spiderclimb 80 minutes

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]


_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught looks at Indo and shrugs, a strangely indifferent one as a singe tear rolls down his cheek and his body sways as if to music only he can hear. "Then let them come. We have bested whatever we have faced so far on this island. And all of us still stand here, even you Indo." Looking at the vines and ropes he waves to Farid who stands at the top and gestures to the platform. *"Come now, who will be first, one at a time or two small ones eh?"* before he spits on his hands stowing his axe and gets ready once more to pull on the vines. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Strength checks as needed (10d10)[*3*][*2*][*6*][*8*][*6*][*2*][*10*][*5*][*10*][*3*](55) +4 on each

EDIT: clearly he was feeling tired today as they are some shocking rolls

Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions

----------


## u-b

Elmes does not mind to be the first transported up. He keeps a spell ready, just in case, but does not really expect to cast it.

----------


## Cavir

Lora helps hoist Elmes up. *"How are we going to handle the horse? This this contraption will support the weight?"*

----------


## u-b

Elmes shrugs. "The horse should be the last, just in case it weights too much for its own good. Or I can cast the spell to walk on air on it, but then somebody else would have to make it actually do that. I'd say depends on competences we have and the risks we are willing and not willing to take."

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

As they discuss the horse Connaught shrugs, "Eat it? if the beast cannot be lifted then he can feed us.." he taps the hilt of the axe in a suggestive manner grinning widely, his ample stomach rumbling slightly at the thought of fresh meat rather than salt soaked trail rations. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions

----------


## Ghostfoot

You start hauling, Connaught & Lora hoisting folk one at a time. It gets to just Lirith, Connaught, Indo & the horse Thunderstrike left. Indo shouts up and Elmes,

"The risks? Why this beast is worth a hundred commoners. It's lineage unblemished. Gods, you really are the worst. You bring me to this diseased place and then heal me makes you think you're almighty now? Useless! Make. It. Happen." 

At Connaught's banter regarding horse-flesh he seems ready to storm off, huffing about and acting outraged which elicits a contemptuous laugh from Lirith at his expense.

----------


## u-b

Elmes shrugs again, rides the lift down and makes it happen, at least as far as _he_ is concerned. He leaves it up to Indo to actually get the horse walk the air. He does not wait to see how he'd do that, instead taking the third (and last) ride in the lift.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting one air walk on the horse.

----------


## DrK

Farid

From the top of the cliff Farid watches the commotion with Indo and the horse then grins as Elmes allows the hoses to walk upon the air. "The horse can walk on all the hot air the man there spouts. If he thought half as much as he talked he would be a dangerous mind. as it is..."  he glances to Connaught and the others, "I commend you for not abandoning him." He maintains a careful watch from the top of the cliffs even as he listens and sm
smiles to the conversation. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show






*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed
Spiderclimb 80 minutes

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]


_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes graciously moves back down the elevator to assist Indo, or more specifically Indo's horse. He casts _air walk_ on the beast and it whinnies stamping it's hooves clearly unsettled by the effect of the magic. Soon everyone else has ascended and only Indo & Thunderstrike remain below.

"See what you've done?! This is no creature to be experimented on with magic! A prize stallion, I tell you!". Glowering with indignation Indo mounts up. "Stallions such as this can't be expected to _fly_!".

He rides onto the elevator platform. The vines stretch taught, the platform creaking alarmingly. "Haul us up!" he shouts.

_Twang!_ In unison all of the supports along one side of the elevator drop away, the platform falling flat and pitching the occupants out into thin air. The horse flails it's hooves alarmingly and Indo flies forward hanging by one hand from a  stirrup. "Aiiii! Help me! Aiiii!"

But then, the prize stallion regains it's composure. Before Lora can even take to the air to assist, the horse has started to trot slowly upwards to the rest of you, Indo dangling below like an unwanted dag.

A few moments later the horse alights. Indo huffs and puffs but the fight seems to have gone out of him as he quietens down and begins to sulk again.

Once you have checked everyone is ready you head off again, making your way along the crumbling cliffside highway.

----------


## DrK

Farid

Finally reaching the cliff top Farid shakes his head at the antics of the noble and his horse. "Would that we could leave him behind" he'll mutter to Connaught and Elmes nearby before looking down the path and quietly starting to scout ahead bow in hand. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Scouting ahead a little with his 40ft movement Spot (1d20+5)[*7*]

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed
Spiderclimb 80 minutes

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]


_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._





*Connaught*

Connaught nods to the Calish ranger and grins a nastily, "If we throew him back down that would be a quick solution..." before shaking his head sadly, a tear rolling down a bearded cheek. Dancing forwards lightly on his feet he looks to the others. ""Move, we must find the colony or we will wander in these accursed jungles." and he starts marching (skipping occasionaly as Paimon's influence catches him) after Farid


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions

----------


## Ghostfoot

You head off again, a large weary group trudging along the cliff-hugging coastal highway of the lost civilisation. The early afternoon passes with nothing but the sound of waves crashing below and the caws of the seabirds that inhabit this stretch of coast.

Towards late afternoon you spy larger forms moving, a group of three monstrous-looking gargoyles on the wing swooping towards you. Their talons flex in anticipation of the carnage to come and young Tavey shrieks in fear. The leading attacker wears a distinctive geometric-styled granite crown upon its fiendish brow.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Initiative
Connaught (1d20)[15]
Lora (1d20)[13]
Elmes (1d20+1)[3]
Farid (1d20+3)[6]
Lirith (1d20+6)[10]
Amella (1d20+2)[6]
Indo (1d20+1)[5]
Urol (1d20+1)[5]
Tavey (1d20+1)[5]
Gargoyles (1d20+2)[6]
Gargoyle leader (1d20+4)[8]


*=> Connaught, Lora, Lirrith* might as well do *Farid* too
Gargoyles are 60ft ahead of you, elevated 20ft and closing.

----------


## DrK

Farid

Farid had kept up towards the front of the party for the afternoon as they had marched along the cliff paths, eyes roaming for anymore trouble and bow in hand should anymore gargoyles appear watching them fly towards he tried to recall all he had heard of the winged beasts and shouted warnings out to the rest of the party "Lirith, Amella, Urol stay back and keep a hand on Tavey, they may try and steal the scamp again. Watch for the high ground. Indo..." he pauses glancing at Connaught nearby, "Maybe you could run and be a distraction..." he adds the last softly more jest (perhaps or wishful thinking)

That said he strode forward nocking and arrow before looking at the lead beast and motioning as fire erupted in the air around it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Dark Knowledge (tactics) for bonuses to hit for allies and K.Devotion (1d20+20)[*23*]
Move up 30ft 
Fiery blast at the lead gargoyle with the crown (4d6)[*16*] Fire DC 18 for half (5ft burst if I can catch someone else)

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]

Dark Knowledge 4/5 Remaining

_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught had been twitchy all afternoon. The brief scuffle in the morning had been short, but satisfying but he was now spoiling for a fight. As he saw the flapping figures and the lead one with a crown he grinned and smashed his axe against the heavy shield as he skipped forward in a  strange prancing dance like stride. Matching Farid stride for stride he points the axe at the crowned gargoyle and bellows "You are mine. Try me, Lets the Gods show who is the strongest.." Unlike Farid with the rush of battle in him he barely glances back at the others and vast bolt of lightning forming around the head of the axe before discharging in a great blast of power at the gargoyle


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move 30ft forward matching Farid
- Focalar's Lightning (4d6)[*13*] Electicity DC 18 for half

Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions



[/QUOTE]

----------


## Cavir

Lora's blood was flush for battle. She leaps into the air towards the enemy, rising above Farid and Connaught to make a vertical wall of defense the gargoyles would have to deal with. She delays just long enough for the enemy to get into range, then let's loose with orange flame, entangling two of them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

40' flight. 30' forward, 10' up. Delay action for them to move a little closer. 30' line of entangling fire. Hopefully catching the leader and one other at least.

Entangling Fire Breath: 5d6 fire (with belt) in half, then Reflex DC16 to half that again. (5d6)[*13*] Fire
Any taking damage are then entangled and take 1d6 fire damage for (1d4)[*2*] rounds.

Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack
2) Foehammer
3) Shield Block (G)
4) Tactical Strike (G)
5) Mountain Hammer

Granted: (1d5)[*3*], (1d4)[*3*] 

EDIT: Shield Block granted. Will apply that as an immediate on the first enemy melee attack on an ally.  +7 AC for that attack.
Stance: Iron Guards Glare (all I threaten are -4 to hit anyone else)
Aura: Resistance: Resist 5 to fire for all of party

----------


## Ghostfoot

An assault of flame and lightning blasts out to meet the gargoyle attack party as they swoop in. Farid blasts the troop leader for *16* fire damage as it plummets forward to alight in front of him, flames licking across it as Lora's lingering flame breath inflicts another *6* damage. Another is caught in her blast for *3* damage and struggles, flapping, attempting to keep its momentum going. Connaught's lightning bolt also smashes into the leader for *6* electricity damage.

One of the remaining gargoyles flies forward to circle Lora, in its haste lowering its guard while the final one alights next to Connaught and Lirith, a claw lashing out to catch him for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Leader Gargoyle Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery blast
(1d20+9)[16]

Leader Gargoyle Ref DC18 vs Connaught Focalar's Lightning
(1d20+9)[27]

Gargoyle Leader Ref DC16 vs Lora entangling fire breath
(1d20+9)[13]

Gargoyle Ref DC16 vs Lora entangling fire breath
(1d20+6)[22]

entangled gargoyle #1 double moves to stay aloft
gargoyle #2 engages Connaught
gargoyle #3 engages Lora (she can have an AoO)
entangled leader gargoyle double move adjacent to Farid

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[21] damage (1d4+2)[4]

gargoyle vs Connaught
claw (1d20+6)[25] damage (1d4+2)[5]

Lirith v gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+4)[7] damage (1d8+3)[7]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora swings her morningstar as the gargoyle begins to fly past her but her main focus is on the other two gargoyles focused on her allies.  She breaths bright red flames encompassing those below her but only the gargoyles feel Bahamut's flame.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

From OOC: 



> Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*]
> Damage: (1d8+1)[*2*] + Tactical Strike for extra (2d6)[*11*] damage
> Granted maneuver for this round: (1d3)[2]


Change Aura to Energy (+1 DC to Fire powers)

Cone fire blast: (5d6)[*21*] fire  Reflex 17 for half

Entangling damage: (1d6)[*1*] fire (one more round left)

If I'm granted another AoO, using Foehammer (ignores DR):
Attack: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+1)[*3*] + (2d6)[*5*]

Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack
2) Foehammer (G/U?)
3) Shield Block (G)
4) Tactical Strike (U)
5) Mountain Hammer

Granted maneuver for next round: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Elmes says a command word, instantly translocating near Farid and the gargoyle leader, steps even closer in and swings his "flaming" sword at the gargoyle.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Anklet of Translocation 10 feet
Step: 5 more feet
That should be about enough
Full: attack with longsword
Immediate: Protection Devotion IF there is at least three of them left by the time they begin retaliating

Longsword: (1d20+11)[*15*] for (1d8+4)[*6*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*5*] acid (extra +2/+0 not included, but applies)
Longsword: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+4)[*8*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*6*] acid (extra +2/+0 not included, but applies)

Granted next: (1d3)[*3*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ conditional, giving every ally within 30 feet +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

----------


## DrK

Farid

Watching the beast shudder as flames and lightning wreathe it in a cloud of smoke Farid grins to himself before its lands with a thump beside him. Looking at the massive muscular rocky beast he rolls backwards, a pair of arrows letting fly, "You will have to move faster to catch Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa my ugly friend. Now you and your friends will die"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




5ft step away from gargoyle
Rapid shot  w/magic bow 
(1d20+10)[*12*] dam (1d8+4)[*11*] +2 if they are arcane casters
(1d20+10)[*25*] dam (1d8+4)[*5*] +2 if they are arcane casters

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]

Dark Knowledge 4/5 Remaining
- Dark Tactics +2
- Know(Dvotion) +2

_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught feels the thrill of battle running through him and the song of Paimon the dancer filling his soul. Weaving an intricate dance he begins to thread his way between the two gargoyles and the leader threatening his friends, each step of the dance joined by a spinning blow of the axe that sees feather light in his hands. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dance of Death to move between Gargoly 2,3 and leader. #2 and #3 get an AoO on Connaught as she dances past them. Each hit will use PA for 2 and knockback
- vs #2 (1d20+13)[*18*] dam (1d8+7)[*15*] Bull rush (1d20+12)[*20*] vs (1d20)[*10*]+??  and vampire Xtal heals 1 if hits
- vs #3 (1d20+13)[*32*] dam (1d8+7)[*13*] Bull rush (1d20+12)[*31*] vs (1d20)[*2*]+??  and vampire Xtal heals 1 if hits
- vs #Leader (1d20+13)[*21*] dam (1d8+7)[*11*] Bull rush (1d20+12)[*32*] vs (1d20)[*13*]+??  and vampire Xtal heals 1 if hits


Hps 45/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions
Dark tactics +2 to hit

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora breathes searing flames across the melee, burning the leader for *21* fire damage and another horned gargoyle for *10* damage. Elmes blinks across the battlefield, sword cutting down hitting the leader for *14* damage even as Farid backs up out of the hand-to-hand sending an arrow firing back striking for *5* damage. 

Connaught spins across the ledge, axe a blur as he strikes one for *15* damage, another for *13* knocking each back finally burying his axe in the leader for *11* damage sending the menacing fiend collapsing broken to the ground. Lirith steps up, her borrowed morning star missing her opponent. Even as it turns away to chase down Connaught she strikes again, hitting but the thing impervious to her weapon. 

The two gargoyles on the ledge close in with Connaught and Elmes, while the other, aloft, claws at Lora hitting for *3* damage.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Gargoyle Leader Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath
(1d20+7)[12]

Gargoyle Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath
(1d20+4)[19]

Lirith vs gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d8+3)[6]

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[22] damage (1d4+2)[3]

Lirith AoO vs gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[18] damage (1d8+3)[6]


*=> Party*

----------


## Cavir

Lora gets nicked by the still burning gargoyle. *"They seem determined to die. For what?"* She breathes a line of heavy fire back at it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Last round of Entangling damage (1d6)[*4*]

Fire breath, 30' line (5d6)[*22*]  Reflex 17 for half

Last maneuver granted next round.
Maneuvers:
1) Leading the Attack (G)
2) Foehammer (G)
3) Shield Block (G)
4) Tactical Strike (U)
5) Mountain Hammer

----------


## u-b

Elmes attacks with the sword, starting with the more wounded one, if there is any difference. He considers the question. So far this has been the typical behavior of next to everyone on the island, except maybe of _some_ natural beasts. Whatever the answer, Elmes is sure he won't have one right now.

*Spoiler*
Show

Longsword: (1d20+13)[*30*] for (1d8+4)[*6*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*6*] acid (incl. +2/+0 buff)
Longsword: (1d20+8)[*14*] for (1d8+4)[*9*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*2*] acid (incl. +2/+0 buff)

Granted next: (1d2)[*2*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora breathes yet another fierce gout of flame against the gargoyle assaulting her, the thing flapping about but still injured for *11* fire damage. Meanwhile Elmes strikes back at his assailant, a solid blow hitting for *6* damage and *6* acid.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

gargoyle Ref save (1d20+4)[19]

sorry didn't realise how much RL time had passed for this game.



*=> Connaught, Farid & NPCs*

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

As the leader is smashed to the ground Connaight weeps tears of joy over it, and then whirls around looking for the next one and throws himself heedlessly towards it, the axe singing in his hand

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


 Charge the nearest one with PA for 4 and 1 charge of belt of mighty blow (1d20+11)[*25*] dam (2d8+13)[*18*]


Hps 45/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions
Dark tactics +2 to hit

----------


## DrK

Farid

Farid continues to duck and weave away before he dashes into space some 20ft from the nearest gargoyle. At the point he hurls and points at the one nearest Connaight and fire engulfs it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



move 20ft into space and fiery burst to hit the one with gargoyle (4d6)[*12*] FIRE  Reflex DC 16 for half

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]

Dark Knowledge 4/5 Remaining
- Dark Tactics +2
- Know(Dvotion) +2

_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught sweeps about, tears streaming as he leaps over the fallen foe and focuses onto the next. His axe crunches down, hacking through stone-like wings and limbs in one blow as the creature falls before him. Farid sends a blast of fire at another, the flames engulfing it as it also collapses screeching its last as it falls silent.

Lirith moves up near Lora, swinging her borrowed morningstar at the one remaining gargoyle but unable to hit. The others stay back, cautiously avoiding the battle, Amella holding her crossbow at the ready in case the thing comes neat them, but it seems intent on Lora. It flaps about, clawing at her hitting for *3* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Lirith vs gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d8+3)[5]

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[24] damage (1d4+2)[3]


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

Farid

Seeing only one remaining attacking Lara Farid knows he will only have scant seconds before Connaught leaps upon it. He shakes his head and throws out a hand, "Die you beast of the earth, return to the dirt that spawned you" he shouts throwing fire. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



fiery burst to hit the last gargolye (4d6)[*13*] FIRE  Reflex DC 16 for half

*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 43/47, *Speed* 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]

Dark Knowledge 4/5 Remaining
- Dark Tactics +2
- Know(Dvotion) +2

_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

Connaught gives rise to a great bellowing war cry as he points to the last gargolye as it emerges from Farid's fire. He bounds towards it and leaps up into the air bringing the axe down in a great sweeping arc


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Charge the last one with PA for 4 and 1 charge of belt of mighty blow [roll]1d20+11)[/roll] dam (2d8+13)[*24*]


Hps 45/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex, +3 protection +1 (capped by dex)) = 24 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions
Dark tactics +2 to hit

----------


## DrK

_Connaught's to hit roll (1d20+11)[23]_

----------


## u-b

Elmes continues to pretty unscientifically swing his sword at the nearest gargoyle. It's not like anyone is in a great danger by now, so should be good enough.

*Spoiler*
Show

Longsword: (1d20+13)[*25*] for (1d8+4)[*7*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*1*] acid (incl. +2/+0 buff)
Longsword: (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d8+4)[*6*] magical slashing and (1d6)[*3*] acid (incl. +2/+0 buff)

----------


## Cavir

Lora takes a light cut from the gargoyle. Using her spiked gauntlet to keep its attention, she breaths fire at it once more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fire breath, 30' line (5d6)[*20*] Reflex 17 for half
Maneuvers for next round
(1d5)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

A few more seconds and it's all over, the sole remaining island gargoyle falling in a flash of fire and blades. A great chorus of cheers and whoops erupts from behind you, from Tavey, Amella and the rest of the castaways.

Catchig her breath, Lirith prods the bodies with her weapon. Nudging the body of the evident leader with her boot she exclaims "Hey look! Finally! This one has some treasure to give up to us!"

*Spoiler: some loot*
Show

gold bracers with geometric lapis patterns - _bracers of armour +2_a strange granite crown with triangular designs - _gargoyle crown_:
Once per day as a free action can be activated to give the wearer DR5/ adamantine for 10 minutes, their skin taking the appearance of stoneOnce per day can activate a 'special smite' giving +4 attack and damage vs a creature touching natural stone or earth10 plain gold rings - nonmagical

----------


## Cavir

Lora invokes her Magic Insight to detect for magic items among the defeated and then studies them more closely to identify what they are.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You carry on along the ancient coastal 'highway', concerned that your provisions from the huge crustaceans fought several days earlier will soon run low, and wary still of further attacks from the gargoyles that clearly inhabit the area.

The next day after several miles travel your journey provides an abrupt change of scene as the weathered stone road simply ends. It's unclear if the construction was ever completed or perhaps the elements have eroded it away, but nevertheless the only way forward is a narrow cleft leading into the interior of the island. Urol shrugs and throws his hands in the air - it's not the way he'd prefer to be travelling, but it does seem the only practical option.

The cleft develops into a 10-mile long mountain pass leading through twisting canyons of of rock. Food and water are  more plentiful and you make camp in a much more comfortable location that you have enjoyed for several days. About the only one unhappy is Captain Amella, clearly depressed and affected by the distance from her beloved sea.

The next day you come to the end of the pass and find yourselves on the edge of a great and dark fog-shrouded jungle. A lake glitters off in the distance, barely visible in the gloom. The trail leads into the jungle, where leaves drip with condensation. The canopy above sings with strange bird calls and many small skittish serpents inhabit the light undergrowth, fleeing hurriedly at your presence through the wet muddy ground.

Travelling through the jungle for several hours you can't help but notice that the trees start to become gradually more and more twisted and deformed, some sporting large tumours that leak a pale green ooze. The wildlife too, the creatures slightly deformed, off-colour or with twitching growths. Fog shrouds the jungle and makes it impossible to see beyond 60ft or so.

The horse Thunderstrike becomes skittish, while young Tavey is clearly scared and Indo disgusted by the environment. Urol, the gnome, keeps muttering "This isn't right...none of this is right..." as he inspects the various flora and fauna.

Unsettled by this development you nevertheless require somewhere to settle for the impending evening. Following criss-crossing game trails you come across a relatively dry clearing surrounding several crumbling moss-covered old walls. The ruins appear ancient and are made out of simple stone blocks rather than the geometric-carvings that have decorated the constructions so far. Small piles of rubble dot the clearing and an empty fire pit sits in the centre.

In the northwest corner of the ruins stands a crude wooden frame in the shape of an "X". Bound upside-down to this frame is the corpse of a man, his legs held high in the air. Even from afar, it's easy to tell that the gaping wound in the centre of his chest killed the man.

----------


## u-b

Elmes lets someone else perform the initial inspection of the corpse. "If anyone has questions to the man, I am able to ask them. But this must be done all at once, so maybe we scout the area first, to come up with the full body of questions."

----------


## Cavir

*"Getting some answers would be useful. Who was he? Who lived here? Who did it? Why? Where would they have gone? What is the green ooze?"*

Lora takes a brief look at the body then focuses on the surroundings. How long has the body been there? Any signs of activity in the area? She'll then explore the ruins. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Magic Insight is active.
Survival (1d20+8)[*18*]
Spot (1d20+16)[*17*]
Search roll]1d20+4[/roll]

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Roll redo*
Show

Let's try this again
Search (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## DrK

Farid

For the past few days Farid had roamed near and far each day, staying ahead of the party, bow in hand seeking out sources of food and water to help out. As the trees become more deformed and the terrain seems more unusual he stays closer to the path and within sight of the others for safety. He nods to the flying dragonborn as well, happy to have the support of the eyes in the sky. 

At the figure on the X tied up and dead he skirts the frame searching around for tracks before approaching the frame and examining the body. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Knowledge (1d20)[*12*] +14 nature/ +12 religion / +11 Planes 
Survival looking for tracks (1d20+8)[*20*]
Spot (1d20+5)[*24*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*9*]


*Farid yn Balu el Tashar Yi Saboa*
5'10 LN Human (Cali****e) Archivist 7//Ranger (trapsmith) 2, *Level* 7//2, *Init* 3, *HP* 47/47 +8, *Speed* 30 --> 40  
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*Mighty +1, Wand Chamber (Arrow Mind) Composite Longbow +1*  +9 (+7/7) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Jambiya (MW)*  +6 (1d3+1, 18-20x2)
*  Chain shirt +1*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Heart of Water: swimming
Heart of Earth: +8 temp HPs
Longstider : +10ft speed

Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment)
Caster Level +1 [Fire Spells]

Dark Knowledge 5/5 Remaining


_Dark Knowledge Tactics: Knowledge check vs. monsters grant allies a +1 bonus on attack rolls made against them. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, then this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, then this bonus increases to +3.
Dark Knowledge Puissance: Allies within 60 feet of the archivist gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against the affected creature's abilities. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 10 or more, this bonus increases to +2. If the archivist succeeds on his Knowledge check by 20 or more, this bonus increases to +3._

----------


## DrK

*Connaught*

_At the gargoyles_

As the gargolyles fall Connaught lifts the axe in victory before lopping of the chieftans head and tying it to his waist as a gruesome trophy in the hope it ward off any further attacks from the flapping beasts. Pulling off the crown and the rings he offers them to the party and listens as Lora speaks. *"A useful trinket"* he says of the crown, *"To be as tough as the mountain roots would be useful for you small and fragile ones"* he adds, flexing his muscles with a grin. 

_A few day later_

A few days later he is more subdued, focular's impact keeping him subdued and sad, even as he moves in a strange waltzing step, Paimon's influnce leaving him to unconciously move with a latent dancing grace. At the sight of the body he ignores Farid ranging ahead and gestures to Lara, Urol and the boy. *"Stay back, stay in the treeline whilst we look at this. It may be a trap."*

Hefting his axe and checking the grips on the shield  he strides towards the body and examines it closely

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





Hps 50/50 Saves +8/3/5   [+2 Ref from Paimon]
AC (6 armour, +2 shield, +2 dex) = 20 

SQ
Pact Augment +2 hit
Immune to Fear


Dance of Death: When you use this ability, you can move up to your speed and make a single attack against any creature you move past, provoking attacks of opportunity normally. When you use your dance of death, you forfeit any bonus or extra attacks granted by other feats or abilities (such as the Cleave feat or the haste spell), and you cannot attack any single creature more than once. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Paimon's Blades: You gain proficiency with the rapier and short sword, and the benefit of the Weapon Finesse feat when you wield such weapons.
Paimon's Dexterity: You gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity.
Paimon's Skills: You can use the Tumble skill untrained. You gain a +4 bonus on Tumble checks and Perform (dance) checks.
Uncanny Dodge: You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.
Whirlwind Attack: You gain the benefit of the Whirlwind Attack feat.

Aura of Sadness: You emit an aura of depression and anguish that overtakes even the strongest-willed creatures. Every adjacent creature is overcome with grief, which manifests as a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, for as long as it remains adjacent to you. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action. Aura of sadness is a mind-affecting ability.
Focalor's Breath: As a standard action, you can exhale toward a single living target within 30 feet. That target is blinded for 1 round unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.
Lightning Strike: Once per round as a standard action, you can call down a bolt of lightning that strikes any target you designate, as long as it is within 10 feet per effective binder level of your position. The lightning bolt deals 3d6 points of electricity damage, plus an additional 1d6 points of electricity damage for every three effective binder levels you possess above 5th. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. This ability functions outdoors, indoors, underground, and even underwater.
Water Breathing: You can breathe both water and air easily.

Conditions

----------

